# knitting tea party 20 february '15



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 20 February 15

Six oclock Sunday evening and it is 2° - think that has been the high for the day. Not much wind but it is still cold  there was no need for me to be out today except to go to Heidis for breakfast. Other than that I have hibernated. I cant imagine Ohio joys grandson (?) working outside for the cable company. There are only so many clothes you can wear and still be able to function. When I was in the band it always got cold  sometimes even snowed during the football games  I always wore my pajamas under my uniform  kept nice and warm. Think I would need more than pajamas now.

The folks just left for Bryan  about twelve miles north of us  the van needs worked on so they took it up to be there when Jeff opens his shop tomorrow. They are stopping at McDonalds  they have a playland  tubes all over the place  I think Alexis has Bentley so the boys can play in the tubes  so can Gary. They usually talk him into playing with them at least for part of the time. Heidi will be bored but she can contain herself. The boys were really bored today so this is their treat for being good. Funny  I cant remember of ever being bored when I was little  of course that was a looooong time ago so I may have forgotten a few things.

Survivor kitty  there is something definitely wrong  she appeared on the bed for a while and now she is back in the closet hiding on the floor under the clothes. She doesnt want bothered. I hear her every so often moving around  mewing. I tried to pick her up today to see if I could see anything  she was not happy and her claws came out so I put her down. I wish the vet was not so expensive  just not sure I can afford to take her in to see what is wrong. If they will take my discover card I may take her in tomorrow.

Gary is off tomorrow so he will be babysitting Bentley  the children have school  Heidi and her mother are going to ft wayne on their annual presidents sale trip to the mall in ft wayne. They will be gone a long time Im thinking with all the places they want to go. Glad it is them and not me  maybe I will go to the movie tomorrow - $5 movies and free popcorn  you cant beat that.

Sixteen junior high and high school children were picked up at school by the police this week for sexting. It hasnt been in the paper yet  I wonder who did what to keep it out of the papers. They all have to appear in court. I may go just to watch and see what happens. The children have accused bailee of telling on them  which she didnt. They have been really nasty to her  I didnt realize how nasty they have been to her ever since she got to tenor. When she walked out of school  Wednesday I think  she announced that she was never going back. So they went back Thursday and settled things up with the principal  emptied her locker  and home she came. She is going to use the online school for the rest of the year and then she may open enroll in one of the local school  maybe napoleon. I cant see her doing the online school for all four years of high school  she wants to be a nurse and is going to need some chemistry on her resume so I am hoping she picks one of the local schools for next year. I do know how she feels  when I left windber high school I looked at dad and said I will never come back and I havent  those four years were some of the worst of my life.

I knew most of the people that go to tinora  including the parents  are fairly stuck up  kind of like their s*** doesnt smell but their farts give them away type person. If you are not in the clique you are just not included. We go to the ball games and all the in people are sitting all together on one set of bleachers  they dont even look at us much less talk to us  so we sit with the rest of the outcasts. Lol we are there for the game  certainly doesnt bother me that they ignore us. Soooo  our involvement at tinora is going to be severely limited.

I think maybe we should start thinking food  enough of the personal stuff. Im thinking some good solid food  like for dinner  nothing whimpy  some good stick to the ribs type food.

It is said that the wheel was the most important invention ever  that may be  but I think the crock pot/slow cooker runs a close second. Granted  if you use it every day things start tasting the same but once or twice a week  its a god send  especially if you work and have a husband that doesnt know how to clean house.

The following recipe comes from a list of new lemon recipes for the citrus season. I think you might want to check out what else they have. The Quinoa Salad With Lemon Dressing sounded pretty good and there are five or six other recipes you might like. You will find it here.

http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/our_top_10_best_new_lemon_recipes_for_citrus_season_2/1

Sichuan Shirataki Sesame Noodle Salad With Cucumber, Sichuan Peppercorn, Chili Oil, and Peanuts (Vegan)

Yield: serves two as an appetizer or 1 as a light meal

Ingredients

1 (8-ounce) package shirataki noodles, drained
3 dried Thai chilies or 1 teaspoon chili flakes (more or less to taste) 
1 tablespoon Sichuan peppercorns
1/4 cup vegetable or canola oil
1 medium clove garlic, minced (about 1 teaspoon)
1 teaspoon minced fresh ginger
3 tablespoons Chinese sesame paste or tahini
1 tablespoon Chinese Chinkiang or black vinegar (see note above)
2 teaspoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon sugar
1 small cucumber, peeled, seeded, and cut into thin strips
1/4 cup thinly sliced scallions (white and pale green parts only)
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro leaves and thin stems
1 tablespoon roasted sesame seeds
1/4 cup roasted peanuts crushed lightly under a pan or in a mortar and pestle

Procedures

Transfer shirataki noodles to a colander or strainer. Rinse under cold running water for 30 seconds, then set over a bowl to drain while you make the sauce.

Crush the dried chilies in a mortar and pestle or spice grinder until it has the texture of store-bought crushed red pepper flakes. Place in a heatproof container along with Sichuan peppercorns. Heat the oil in a small saucepan over medium-high heat until shimmering. Pour the hot oil over the chilies and Sichuan peppercorns (it should sizzle vigorously). Let stand 5 minutes while you prepare the rest of the sauce.

Combine garlic, ginger, sesame paste, vinegar, soy sauce, and sugar in a large bowl and stir with a spoon to combine. Carefully pour the chili-infused oil into the bowl through a fine mesh strainer. Discard dried chilies and Sichuan peppercorns. Stir sauce to emulsify, adding a few drops of water if it is very thick (sesame paste can vary in thickness). Add scallions, cilantro, sesame seeds, and drained noodles. Toss to coat, adjusting seasoning with more tahini, sugar, soy sauce, or vinegar to taste. Transfer to a serving platter, top with peanuts, and serve.

www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/02/shirataki-noodle-salad-cucumber-sesame-sichuan-chili-vinegar-vegan-recipe

Crockpot Lemon Chicken

8 servings

Ingredients

5 boneless and skinless chicken breasts 
1 can cream of chicken soup 
1 C. olives 
1/2 C. milk 
1/3 C. lemon juice 
Salt and pepper to taste

Directions

Place chicken breasts in crockpot. In a small bowl, mix soup, milk, and lemon juice. Pour over chicken. Cook on low for 6 to 7 hours. Garnish with fresh olives. Add salt and pepper.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/crockpot_lemon_chicken.htm

Meat Lover's Mac 
Recipe from Family Circle

SERVINGS 8

Ingredients

1 pound medium shell-shaped pasta
6 slice bacon, diced
1/2 pound 90% lean ground beef, crumbled
1 3 1/2 ounce package pepperoni (from a 3.5-ounce package), about 26 slices, chopped
3 scallions, trimmed and sliced
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups 2% milk
8 ounces Monterey Jack cheese, shredded
4 ounces sharp white cheddar, shredded (about 1 cup)

Directions

Heat a large pot of lightly salted water to boiling. Add shells; cook 10 minutes, or as per package directions. Drain and return to pot.

Meanwhile, combine bacon and ground beef in a medium saucepan over medium heat. Cook 5 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Stir in pepperoni; cook another 5 minutes.

Stir in 2/3 of the chopped scallions. Remove to a paper towel lined plate with a slotted spoon. Discard drippings from pot.

In same saucepan, melt butter over medium heat. Sprinkle with flour and cook, whisking, 1 minute. Whisk in milk and bring to a simmer, whisking frequently. Simmer 3 minutes, whisking until thickened.

Remove from heat and add cheeses. Whisk until smooth.

Stir in meat mixture and fold into pasta. Top with remaining scallions and serve.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: PER SERVING: CAL. (KCAL) 525, FAT, TOTAL (G) 25, CHOL. (MG) 82, SAT. FAT (G) 13, CARB. (G) 47, FIBER (G) 2, PRO. (G) 28, SODIUM (MG) 469,

www.recipe.com/meat-lovers-mac

Pastalaya

Total Cost: $9.10
Cost Per Serving: $1.14 (1.25 cups each)
Serves: 8 (1.25 cups each)

Ingredients

1 Tbsp vegetable oil $0.02
½ lb. smoked sausage (preferably Andouille) $3.67
2 cloves garlic $0.16
1 10oz. bag frozen "seasoning mix"* $1.39
1 15oz. can diced tomatoes $0.79
½ Tbsp Creole seasoning** 0.15
½ tsp oregano $0.05
½ tsp smoked paprika $0.05
¼ tsp thyme $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
2 cups chicken broth $0.24
1 cup water $0.00
1 lb. penne pasta $1.49
2 Tbsp half & half or cream $0.19
½ bunch fresh parsley $0.45
½ bunch green onions $0.38

Instructions

Slice the smoked sausage into thin rounds, then cut any larger pieces in half. Add the sausage and vegetable oil to a large pot and cook over medium heat until the sausage is well browned (about 5 minutes).

Mince two cloves of garlic and add them to the pot. Sauté for one to two minutes, or until the garlic is soft and fragrant. Add the bag of frozen seasoning mix and sauté until heated through (3-5 minutes). Finally, add the can of diced tomatoes (with juices), Creole seasoning, oregano, smoked paprika, thyme, freshly cracked pepper (about 20 cranks of a pepper mill), chicken broth, 1 cup of water, and pasta to the pot. Stir until everything is evenly combined.

Place a lid on the pot and turn the heat up to medium-high. Let the pot come to a boil. As soon as it reaches a boil, remove the lid briefly to stir, then replace the lid, turn the heat down to low, and let the pot simmer for 12-15 minutes, or until the pasta is tender. Stir the pot once every few minutes as it simmers to prevent the pasta from sticking. Replace the lid as quickly as possible after stirring to avoid heat loss.

While the pasta is simmering, pull the parsley leaves from the stems and give them a good chop, and slice the green onions. Once the pasta is tender, most of the liquid in the pot should be absorbed. If it's still a bit soupy, let the pot simmer for one to two minutes without the lid to allow some moisture to evaporate.

Turn off the heat and stir in the half & half or cream. Stir in most of the chopped parsley and green onions, reserving some to sprinkle over top. Serve hot with a pinch of fresh parsley and green onions on top of each bowl.

Notes: *The "seasoning mix" used is a pre-chopped and frozen blend of onion, bell pepper, and celery, also known as "trinity". If you prefer to use fresh, chop one yellow onion, one green bell pepper, and two stalks of celery.

**Creole seasoning can be found in most major grocery stores, but you can make your own using this blend of spices. Store bought Creole seasoning blends usually contain a lot of salt, so you may need to add extra salt to the final product to compensate

www.budgetbytes.com/2015/02/pastalaya

Creole Seasoning Blend

makes 1 1/4 cups (20 tablespoons)

Ingredients

2 tablespoons onion powder 
2 tablespoons garlic powder 
2 tablespoons dried oregano 
2 tablespoons dried basil 
1 tablespoon dried thyme 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon white pepper 
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
5 tablespoons paprika 
3 tablespoons salt

Directions

In a small bowl, combine onion powder, garlic powder, oregano, basil, thyme, black pepper, white pepper, cayenne pepper, paprika and salt. Store in an airtight container.

Nutrition: Calories 16 kcal - Carbohydrates 3.4 g - Cholesterol 0 mg - Fat 0.4 g - Fiber 1.5 g - Protein 0.7 g

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/creole-seasoning-blend/

Potato Tot Nachos

SERVES 8

Ingredients:

1 pound ground beef 
1 (1-ounce) packet taco seasoning 
1 (32-ounce) package frozen potato nuggets, baked according to package directions 
1 cup black beans, rinsed and drained 
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese 
1/2 cup chopped tomato 
2 scallions, sliced 
2 tablespoons pickled jalapeno slices 
1/2 cup sour cream

Directions:

In a skillet over medium heat, saute ground beef 6 to 8 minutes, or until browned; drain excess liquid. Stir in taco seasoning; set aside.

Place tater tots on a serving platter and spoon ground beef over potatoes.

Top with black beans and cheese and place in oven 1 minute, or just until cheese has melted.

Sprinkle with tomato, scallion, and jalapeno slices and top with dollops of sour cream.

Serve immediately.

www.mrfood.com/Potatoes-Rice/Potato-Tot-Nachos

Buttermilk Fried Chicken

SERVES 4

What You'll Need:

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/2 teaspoon onion powder 
2 teaspoons paprika 
1 tablespoon salt 
2 teaspoons black pepper 
1 (3 to 3-1/2 pound) chicken, cut into 8 pieces 
1 cup buttermilk 
2 cups vegetable oil s

What To Do:

In a large bowl, combine flour, garlic powder, onion powder, paprika, salt, and black pepper; mix well. Dip chicken pieces in buttermilk then in flour mixture, coating completely.

In a large deep skillet, heat oil over medium heat until hot but not smoking. Fry coated chicken in batches 8 to 10 minutes per side, until golden and no pink remains. Drain on a paper towel-lined platter. Serve immediately.

Notes: If your skillet isn't large enough to fry all the chicken at once, make sure to fry some of the dark meat and white meat at the same time to get the best flavor.

www.mrfood.com/Chicken/Buttermilk-Fried-Chicken

Broiled Salmon with Cannellini Bean Purée and Tomato Vinaigrette 
by Cleveland Clinic Wellness Editors Developed by Sara Quessenberry for Cleveland Clinic Wellness

Yield: Serves 4

Ingredients:

1 clove garlic
1 15-ounce can (no salt) cannellini beans, rinsed and drained
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons chopped flat leaf parsley
1 tablespoon chopped mint
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar
½ teaspoon Dijon mustard
1 cup cherry tomatoes, quartered
4 4-ounce pieces salmon filet

Instructions:

Peel the garlic, put it into a food processor and chop. Then add the beans and lemon juice and purée until smooth and creamy (you can add a little extra lemon juice, if needed, for desired consistency).

In a small bowl, combine the parsley, mint, oil, vinegar, mustard, and tomatoes.

Heat the broiler to high with the oven rack about four inches from the top. Place the salmon on a sheet pan and broil until the salmon is opaque throughout and the tops just start to brown, 5 to 8 minutes.

Serve the salmon over the bean purée and top with the vinaigrette.

Nutrition Info Per Serving: (1 piece with ¼ of puree and vinaigrette) 320 calories, 15 g total fat, 2 g saturated fat, 0 g trans fat, 28 g protein, 16 g total carbohydrate, 5 g fiber, 2 g sugar, 60 mg cholesterol, 100 mg sodium

http://www.clevelandclinicwellness.com/DailyDose/archive/2014/10/18/Broiled-Salmon-with-Cannellini-Bean-Puree-and-Tomato-Vinaigrette

SPINACH ARTICHOKE FUSILLI - Vegetarian by Nick

YIELD Serves 4-6.

Ingredients

1/4 cup olive oil
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 bunches spinach, rinsed and stems chopped
1 (15 oz. can) artichokes, chopped
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
2 1/2 - 3 cups milk
1 cup ricotta cheese
12 ounces fusilli pasta
Salt and pepper
1 cup panko breadcrumbs
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes

Helpful Equipment: Dutch oven

The Crispies

Each bowl of this finished pasta gets a big mound of crispy, slightly spicy breadcrumbs.

To make them just melt about a tablespoon of butter in a skillet over medium-low heat. Once the butter is melted, stir in about a cup of panko breadcrumbs and season it with some red pepper flakes. Stir this and let it cook until the crumbs start to brown slightly.

Watch it closely so they dont burn and remove them from the heat when they are toasted nicely. These are so addictive!

Most important

Making the Pasta

This is a really delicious pasta that has one of my favorite flavor combos: spinach and artichoke.

Oh and a lot of garlic. Start with the garlic in a drizzle of oil in a Dutch oven. Let this cook for just a minute over medium heat.

Lots a garlic.

Then add about two full bunches of adult spinach. Chop off some of the big stems and toss them in. Itll look like your pot is full. It isnt.

Mounds of spinach.

After a minute or two of stirring, youll have some serious spinach shrinkage.

Shrinkage.

Remove the spinach from the pot and add another drizzle of olive oil if the pot is dry. Add the chopped artichoke hearts and try to get some color on them. They should just get lightly browned around the edges after 3-4 minutes of cooking.

Try to get some color on them.

Now for the sauce building!

Scootch the artichokes to one side of the pan and add the flour. If the pot is dry, add more olive oil until the flour makes a light paste. It should bubble a lot and look like this.

Roux!

Then whisk in the milk in a slow stream and heat until the sauce is nice and thick. Start with about 2 1/2 cups of milk, but if the mixture is too thick, add a bit more milk.

Then add in the ricotta! I really like this instead of a heavier cheese. We are going for creamy instead of cheesy if that makes sense.

Ricotta is good.

Once the ricotta has melted in, stir in the cooked and drained fusilli pasta and the wilted spinach from earlier. Season the pasta with salt and pepper to your liking.

This is ready to go!

All together now.

Serve the pasta in big bowls with a handful of the breadcrumbs.

Pretty hard to beat on a cold night

http://www.macheesmo.com/2015/02/spinach-artichoke-fusilli/

Slow Cooker Jambalaya (Vegan)

makes 6 servings

Ingredients:
1 tablespoon olive oil, or to taste 
1 (28 ounce) can diced tomatoes with juice 
8 ounces seitan, cut into cubes 
8 ounces smoked vegan sausage, cut into 2-inch slices 
1/2 large onion, chopped 
1/2 large green bell pepper, seeded and chopped 
3 stalks celery, chopped 
1 cup vegetable broth 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 tablespoon miso paste 
1 1/2 teaspoons Cajun seasoning 
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme 
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano 
1 cup rice 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley, or to taste (optional)

Directions

Drizzle the bottom of a 4-quart slow cooker crock with olive oil. Stir tomatoes with juice, seitan, sausage, onion, green bell pepper, celery, vegetable broth, garlic, miso paste, Cajun seasoning, thyme, and oregano into crock.

Cook on Low for 4 hours. Add rice to the crock and cook on High until rice is cooked through, about 30 minutes more. Garnish with parsley.

Nutrition: Calories 334 kcal - Carbohydrates 40.8 g - Cholesterol 0 mg - Fat 10.3 g - Fiber 3.8 g - Protein 19.9 g

www.allrecipes.com/Recipe/Slow-Cooker-Jambalaya-Vegan

Garlic Seasoned Baked Pork Chops

makes 4 servings

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons butter, melted 
1 egg, beaten 
2 tablespoons milk 
4 butterflied pork chops, trimmed 
1 pinch garlic powder, or to taste 
1 pinch seasoned salt (such as LAWRY'S®), or to taste

Directions

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C).

Pour butter into a 9x13-inch baking dish, tilting to cover entire bottom of dish.

Whisk egg and milk together in a shallow bowl; dip pork chops into egg mixture. Transfer pork chops to the baking dish. Sprinkle pork chops with garlic powder and seasoned salt.

Bake pork chops in the preheated oven for 10 minutes. Flip chops and season the other side with garlic powder and seasoned salt. Cook until pork is no longer pink in the center, about 10 more minutes. An instant-read thermometer inserted into the center should read at least 145 degrees F (63 degrees C).

Nutrition: Calories 330 kcal - Carbohydrates 0.7 g - Cholesterol 175 mg - Fat 16.2 g - Fiber 0 g - Protein 42.8 g

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/garlic-seasoned-baked-pork-chops/detail.aspx

and a rice pilaf to go with the pork chops  actually rice pilaf is good with anything.

Ann's Rice Pilaf

makes 4 servings

Ingredients

2 teaspoons chicken bouillon granules 
2 cups water 
1/4 cup butter 
3/4 cup broken pieces vermicelli pasta 
1 cup long grain white rice 
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon Greek seasoning, or to taste

Directions

Dissolve chicken bouillon in water in a bowl.

Melt butter in a skillet over medium-high heat. Cook and stir vermicelli pieces until golden brown, about 5 minutes.

Pour bouillon mixture into the skillet with the vermicelli.

Stir rice, black pepper, salt, and Greek seasoning into the vermicelli mixture and bring to a boil. Cover and reduce heat to low; simmer until rice is tender and liquid is absorbed, 20 to 25 minutes.

Nutrition: Calories 357 kcal - Carbohydrates 54 g - Cholesterol 31 mg - Fat 12.5 g - Fiber 1.4 g - Protein 6.7 g

www.allrecipes.com/Recipe/Anns-Rice-Pilaf

Raw Zucchini Noodles with Lemon-Parmesan Dressing

Serves 2

Ingredients

2 medium zucchini, ends trimmed
1 large lemon, juiced
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
Kosher salt and black pepper, to taste

Directions

Pass both zucchini through your spiralizer according to manufacturer directions (if you don't have a spiralizer, you can also julienne or slice the zucchini by hand).

In a large bowl, whisk together lemon and olive oil.

Add the zucchini and toss to coat. Top with the cheese, and toss again. Season to taste with kosher salt and black pepper.

Serve immediately, or within 24 hours (the zucchini will soften a bit as it sits in the lemon dressing).

http://www.alwaysorderdessert.com/2014/04/raw-zucchini-noodles-with-lemon.html

Have you heard of zoodles? Theyre all the rage these days! Zoodles are zucchini noodles, which are made by using a Spiralizer (a cool tool for slicing vegetables). Theyre a terrific low-carb, diet-friendly choice for a side dish or a meal. For nine more recipes you should go here. You also might check out the rest of the page  the mile high biscuits do look good and would go well with some zoodles.

http://www.recipegirl.com/2015/02/08/stuff-ive-gotta-share-youve-gotta-see-5/

and here are some spiralizerts.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=spiralizer

Red Lentil Dal with Coconut Milk and Kale Contributed by Jasmine Hemsley and Melissa Hemsley

SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients:

3 tablespoons coconut oil 
1 teaspoon cumin seeds 
1 teaspoon fennel seeds 
1 teaspoon ground turmeric 
2 onions, halved and thinly sliced 
3 garlic cloves, finely chopped 
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh ginger 
2 small fresh red chiles, thinly sliced 
1 quart chicken stock or broth 
One 14-ounce can unsweetened coconut milk 
2 cups red lentils, picked over (13 ounces) 
2 tablespoons chopped cilantro stems, plus chopped leaves for garnish 
1/2 pound kale, stemmed and leaves coarsely chopped (4 cups) 
1 1/2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice, plus lemon wedges for serving 
Sea salt 
Pepper

Directions:

In a large saucepan, heat 1 tablespoon of the coconut oil. Add the cumin, fennel and turmeric and cook over moderate heat, stirring constantly, until fragrant, about 1 minute.

Stir in the remaining 2 tablespoons of coconut oil and the onions and cook, stirring occasionally, until softened, 6 to 7 minutes.

Add the garlic, ginger and half of the sliced chiles and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Spoon half of the spiced onion mixture into a small bowl and reserve.

Add the chicken stock, coconut milk, red lentils and cilantro stems to the saucepan and bring to a simmer. Cook over moderately low heat, stirring occasionally, until the lentils are tender, about 20 minutes.

Add the kale and cook until tender, about 5 minutes. Stir in the lemon juice and season with salt and pepper.

Spoon the dal into bowls. Top with the reserved onion mixture and the remaining sliced chiles. Garnish with chopped cilantro and serve with lemon wedges.

Make Ahead: The dal can be refrigerated for 2 days. Reheat gently, adding more water if necessary to help thin it out.

Suggested Pairing: Juicy Chenin Blanc from the Loire Valley is a good pick for dishes that have a lot of varied flavors, like this coconutty, spicy dal.

www.foodandwine.com/recipes/red-lentil-dal-with-coconut-milk-and-kale

Pork and Ginger Pot Stickers

Copyright 1998, Ming Tsai, All Rights Reserved

Ingredients:

PORK AND GINGER FILLING:

2 cups chopped napa cabbage
1/2 tablespoon salt
1/2 pound ground pork (Don't get lean pork, the fat is good for juicy and flavorful dumplings)
2 tablespoons minced ginger
1 1/2 tablespoons minced garlic
2 tablespoons thin soy sauce
3 tablespoons sesame oil
1 egg
1 to 2 cups chicken stock or water

HOT WATER DOUGH:

4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 to 1 3/4 cups boiling water
SPICY SOY DIPPING SAUCE:
1/3 cup thin soy sauce
1/3 cup rice wine vinegar
1/3 cup sliced scallions
1 teaspoon sesame oil
1 tablespoon sambal

Directions
PORK AND GINGER FILLING:

Sprinkle cabbage with the 1/2 tablespoon of salt and let stand for 30 minutes.

Place the cabbage on a clean dishtowel or cheesecloth and squeeze out any water. The dryer the cabbage the better.

In a large bowl thoroughly mix the cabbage with all of the other ingredients, except the chicken stock.

Cook a tester to check the seasoning.

HOT WATER DOUGH:

In a stainless steel bowl mix flour and salt. Slowly add hot water to flour in 1/4 cup increments. Mix with chopsticks until a ball is formed and the dough is not too hot to handle.

On a floured surface, knead dough until it becomes a smooth, elastic ball. Place back in bowl and cover with a damp cloth. Allow to rest for at least 1 hour.

Working on a floured surface with floured hands, roll out dough to form a long 'noodle', 1-inch in diameter. Cut 1/2-inch pieces and turn them over so the cut sides are facing up. Flatten with your palm and roll out thin using a rolling pin. The dumpling wrapper should end up about 3 inches in diameter.

MAKING THE DUMPLINGS: Place a small mound of filling in the middle of the wrapper. (Be very careful not to touch the edges with the filling as this will impede proper sealing of the dumplings. Nothing is worse than dumplings breaking during cooking.)

Fold the wrapper in half to form a half moon shape. Starting on one end fold/pinch the wrapper tightly together. Proceed with this fold/pinch method until the dumpling is completely sealed. There will be approximately 10 to 14 folds per dumpling. Rest the dumplings with the folded edges straight up.

COOKING THE DUMPLINGS:

In a hot saute pan coated well with oil, place pot stickers flat side down and cook until the bottom is browned.

Have pan cover ready and add 1 cup of chicken stock, cover immediately.

Be careful, the liquid will splatter! The stock will steam the pot stickers. Check them in 5 minutes as more stock may be needed.

The trick here is that once the dumplings are firm and fully cooked the stock will evaporate and the bottoms will crisp-up again.

SPICY SOY DIPPING SAUCE: Combine all and serve in a small bowl. PLATING: Serve pot stickers on a large platter lined with lettuce with a bowl of dipping sauce on the side.

www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/pork-and-ginger-pot-stickers-recipe.html

Crab-Cake Burgers Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Shellfish
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 163, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 350mg, Dietary Fiber: 0g, Total Fat: 8g, Carbs: 6g, Cholesterol: 86mg, Protein: 16g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

1 pounds crabmeat 
1 large egg(s), lightly beaten 
1/2 cup(s) bread crumbs, panko (Japanese-style) 
1/4 cup(s) mayonnaise, light 
2 tablespoon chives, minced 
1 tablespoon mustard, Dijon 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1 teaspoon celery seeds 
1 teaspoon onion powder 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
4 dash(es) hot sauce, (such as Tabasco), or to taste 
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil 
2 teaspoon butter, unsalted

Preparation

Mix crab, egg, breadcrumbs, mayonnaise, chives, mustard, lemon juice, celery seed, onion powder, pepper and hot sauce in a large bowl. Form into 6 patties.

Heat oil and butter in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat until the butter stops foaming.

Cook the patties until golden brown, about 4 minutes per side

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/crab-cake-burgers

Slow Cooker Short Ribs Recipe

MAKES: 6 servings

Ingredients

3 pounds bone-in beef short ribs 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1 tablespoon canola oil 
4 medium carrots, cut into 1-inch pieces 
1 cup beef broth 
4 fresh thyme sprigs 
1 bay leaf 
2 large onions, cut into 1/2-inch wedges 
6 garlic cloves, minced 
1 tablespoon tomato paste 
2 cups dry red wine or beef broth 
4 teaspoons cornstarch 
3 tablespoons cold water 
Salt and pepper to taste

Directions

Sprinkle ribs with 1/2 teaspoon each salt and pepper. In a large skillet, heat oil over medium heat. In batches, brown ribs on all sides; transfer to a 4- or 5-qt. slow cooker. Add carrots, broth, thyme and bay leaf to ribs.

Add onions to the same skillet; cook and stir over medium heat 8-9 minutes or until tender. Add garlic and tomato paste; cook and stir 1 minute longer. Stir in wine. Bring to a boil; cook 8-10 minutes or until liquid is reduced by half. Add to slow cooker. Cook, covered, on low 6-8 hours or until meat is tender.

Remove ribs and vegetables; keep warm. Transfer cooking juices to a small saucepan; skim fat. Discard thyme and bay leaf. Bring juices to a boil. In a small bowl, mix cornstarch and water until smooth; stir into cooking juices. Return to a boil; cook and stir 1-2 minutes or until thickened. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Serve with ribs and vegetables. Yield: 6 servings.

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (calculated without additional salt) equals 250 calories, 13 g fat (5 g saturated fat), 55 mg cholesterol, 412 mg sodium, 12 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 20 g protein.

Full-Bodied Red Wine - Enjoy this recipe with a full-bodied red wine such as Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot or Syrah.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/slow-cooker-short-ribs#ixzz3PzQbeBDa Originally published as Slow Cooker Short Ribs in Taste of Home February/March 2014

Chicken Salad Wraps Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Shellfish
Contains Wheat/Gluten

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 439, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 1018mg, Dietary Fiber: 5g, Total Fat: 9g, Carbs: 49g, Cholesterol: 89mg, Protein: 40g 
Carb Choices: 3

Ingredients

1/2 cup(s) lemon juice 
1/3 cup(s) fish sauce 
1/4 cup(s) sugar, granulated 
2 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, red, crushed 
8 small tortilla(s), flour, 6-inch 
4 cup(s) lettuce, romaine, shredded 
3 cup(s) chicken, cooked, shredded, (about 12 ounces) 
1 large tomato(es), ripe, cut into thin wedges 
1 cup(s) carrot(s), grated, (about 2 medium) 
2/3 cup(s) scallion(s) (green onions), chopped, (1 bunch) 
2/3 cup(s) mint, fresh, slivered

Preparation

Whisk lemon juice, fish sauce, sugar, garlic and crushed red pepper in a small bowl until sugar is dissolved.

Preheat oven to 325° F. Wrap tortillas in foil and heat in the oven for 10 to 15 minutes, until softened and heated through. Keep warm.

Combine lettuce, chicken, tomato, carrots, scallions and mint in a large bowl. Add 1/3 cup of the dressing; toss to coat.

Set out the chicken mixture, tortillas and the remaining dressing for diners to assemble wraps at the table.

Serve immediately

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/chicken-salad-wraps.aspx

Recipe Shrimp with White Beans, Spinach & Tomatoes

Serve This with:  Crispy Garlic Pita Bread

Serves 4

Ingredients:

Olive oil
1 small yellow onion, diced
2 to 3 cloves garlic, minced
1 medium ripe tomato or a handful of cherry tomatoes, diced (3/4 cup diced)
A few handfuls of washed baby spinach 
8 fresh basil leaves, sliced into a chiffonade
1 teaspoon lemon zest
Juice from 1/2 lemon
2 (15.5 ounce) cans Great Northern beans or cannellini beans, drained and rinsed
1/4 cup chicken stock
12 large shrimp, peeled and deveined (thawed if frozen)

Directions:

Warm a teaspoon or two of olive oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the onions and sauté until they begin to soften, 5 to 7 minutes. Add the garlic, 1/2 teaspoon of salt, pepper, and a pinch of red pepper flakes (depending on how spicy you like your food), and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds.

Stir the diced tomato into the onions and cook 2 to 3 minutes, until some of the tomato liquid has evaporated and the tomatoes are beginning to break down. Add the spinach and stir until wilted. Add the beans and chicken stock, and simmer for a few minutes until most of the liquid has evaporated and the beans are warmed through. Stir in the basil, lemon zest, and juice. Taste and adjust the seasonings as desired. Turn the heat down to low and partially cover to keep warm.

Wash the shrimp, pat them very dry, and season both sides with salt and pepper. Set a second pan over high heat and coat the bottom with olive oil. When the oil is hot enough that a flick of water evaporates immediately, begin cooking the shrimp in batches. Cook the shrimp, 1 to 2 minutes on each side, until they are pink and opaque all the way through. Transfer to a plate.

To serve, spoon the spinach and bean mixture into bowls and top with a few of the shrimp.

This post was originally published September 2009.

Per serving, based on 4 servings: Calories 752 - Fat 2.1 g - Saturated 0.5 g - Carbs 136.4 g - Fiber 34.1 g - Sugars 6.4 g - Protein 52.3 g - Cholesterol 0.4 mg - Sodium 59.1 mg

www.thekitchn.com/recipe-shrimp-with-white-beans-spinach-tomatoes-weeknight-dinner-recipes-from-the-kitchn

Recipe Crispy Garlic Pita Toasts

Serves 4

Ingredients:

2 to 3 pita bread rounds
1 to 2 tablespoons olive oil
3 to 4 cloves of garlic, smashed
Kosher salt
Fresh pepper
Paprika

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Cut the pita breads into quarters.

Brush pita breads with olive oil, then rub them vigorously with the smashed garlic cloves. Sprinkle the bread with salt, pepper and a bit of paprika for color.

Place the pita bread on a baking sheet and bake for 10 to 12 minutes, until the bread is nice and crispy.

Recipe Notes: For extra-crispy, cracker-like toasts, you can split the quarters open and toast them in a single layer. Reduce the baking time a bit, and remove from the oven when the pitas are becoming toasted around the tips. For extra garlic flavor, leave the unused portions of the garlic cloves scattered on top of the breads and let them roast in the oven while the breads crips.

Per serving, based on 4 servings: Calories 155 - Fat 6.1 g - Saturated 0.9 g - Carbs 22.9 g - Fiber 3 g - Sugars 0.4 g - Protein 4.1 g - Sodium 178.1 mg

www.thekitchn.com/recipe-crispy-garlic-pita-breads-recipes-from-the-kitchn-216127

Quick and Easy Dairy and Fat-Free Colombian Vegetable Soup (Ajiaco *****) vegan

Note: To cook without a pressure cooker, combine ingredients in step 1 in a large Dutch oven on the stovetop. Cover and simmer until vegetables are completely tender, about 30 minutes. Proceed with recipe as instructed. I strongly advise against purchasing any store-bought vegetable stocks as they are universally sub-standard. Homemade vegetable stock or an equivalent amount made with Better Than Bouillon vegetable base or No Chicken Base are the way to go.

Makes 4 to 6

Ingredients:

2 large russet potatoes, peeled and cut into 3/4-inch dice (about 1 1/4 pounds)
1 medium carrot, peeled and cut into medium dice (about 5 ounces)
1 cup fresh or frozen peas, divided
1 1/2 cups cooked dried or canned fava beans (see note above), or 1 1/2 cups raw fresh fava beans, divided
1 large ear yellow corn, shucked and cut into 6 pieces crosswise
1 1/2 quarts homemade vegetable stock or an equivalent amount made with Better Than Bouillon vegetable base or No Chicken Base (see note above)
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup minced fresh cilantro leaves

Procedures

Combine potatoes, carrots, half of peas, half of favas, corn, and vegetable stock (or water with stock base) in a pressure cooker. Bring to high pressure and cook for 15 minutes. Release pressure by running a stovetop pressure cooker under cold tap water or by using the quick steam release on an electric pressure cooker.

Bring soup to a simmer. Using a potato masher or a stick whisk, mash vegetables until broth is thickened but some large pieces still remain.

Add remaining fresh peas and fava beans and simmer until cooked through, about 5 minutes.

Season to taste with salt and pepper and serve, making sure to include one piece of corn in each bowl (along with a fork to pick it up), and sprinkling each serving with cilantro.

www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/02/quick-and-easy-dairy-and-fat-free-colombian-vegetable-soup-recipe-vegan

Better Than Bouillon; Vegetable Base (8 oz) 
by Better Than Bouillon 
60 customer reviews 
| 8 answered questions 
________________________________________
Price:	$8.99 ($0.10 / oz) & FREE Shipping on orders over $35. Details

In Stock. 
Sold by Redori and Fulfilled by Amazon. Gift-wrap available.

Want it tomorrow, Feb. 19? Add it to a qualifying order within 12 mins and choose One-Day Shipping at checkout. Details 
	No added MSG
	Made primarily from vegetables
	Highly Concentrated
	Free from fat

Better Than Bouillon No Chicken Base 8oz 
by Better Than Bouillon 
25 customer reviews 
________________________________________
Price:	$4.49 + $2.99 shipping 
In stock. 
Usually ships within 2 to 3 days. 
Ships from and sold by Swanson Health Products.

Vegetarian No Chicken Base from Better Than Bouillon
Made with seasoned vegetables (does not contain chicken)
Makes 9.5 quarts of broth
Certified vegan

Hearty Vegetable Stock (Vegan)

Note: Kombu is dried giant sea kelp. It can be found in most Asian markets. 
Yield  about 2 quarts

Special equipment:	Large stockpot

Ingredients

1 ounce dried mixed mushrooms such as oyster, porcini, or morel
1 medium yellow onion, split in half
1 large carrot, roughly chopped
3 stalks celery, roughly chopped
2 to 3 leeks, greens only (reserve whites for another use)
3 cloves garlic, smashed
1 (4-inch) piece kombu (see note above)
3 bay leaves
6 sprigs thyme
6 sprigs parsley
1 tabespoon whole black peppercorns
1 teaspoon fennel seed
1 teaspoon coriander seed

Procedures

Combine all ingredients in a large stockpot and cover with water by 1 1/2 inches.

Bring to a boil, reduce to a bare simmer, and cook, stirring occasionally, until vegetables are completely tender and stock is aromatic and flavorful, about 40 minutes.

Remove mushrooms with tongs and set aside for another use.

Strain stock through a fine-mesh strainer. Discard solids.

Allow stock to cool uncovered at room temperature for 1 hour.

Cover and transfer to refrigerator until completely chilled.

Refrigerated stock will keep for about 1 week.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2013/02/hearty-vegetable-stock-vegan-recipe.html[/color]

Stacked Eggplant Parmesan

Ingredients

2 jars marinara sauce
2 large eggplant
5 large eggs
3 tablespoons whole milk
4 cups Italian-style breadcrumbs
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon fresh thyme leaves
Vegetable oil, for frying, as needed, about 1 1/2 to 2 cups
1 1/2 pounds mozzarella cheese, cut into thin slices
1/2 cup grated Parmesan
1 pound fontina cheese, shredded
2 handfuls fresh basil

Instructions

Slice the eggplant into thin slices.

In a medium bowl, whisk together the eggs and milk and set aside. In another bowl, combine the breadcrumbs, oregano and thyme and stir to combine.

Dip the eggplant slices into the egg mixture, making sure to coat both sides. Following the egg mixture, dip the eggplant into the bread crumb herb mixture on both sides.

In a large skillet, add about 1/3 cup of the vegetable oil over medium high heat. Once the oil is hot, add the breaded eggplant slices a few at a time and fry on both sides until golden brown. Once golden, remove from the oil and let rest on a paper towel to drain excess oil. Continue this process with the remaining eggplant slices, making sure to add extra oil if needed.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

To assemble

In a 9 by 13-inch baking dish or large cast iron skillet, spoon about 1/4 of the marinara sauce on the bottom.

Top with a layer of the fried eggplant; the eggplant slices can overlap slightly.

Top with about 1/3 of the mozzarella slices.

Sprinkle with about 1/4 of the Parmesan and fontina cheeses.

Top with a layer of torn basil leaves.

Spoon sauce and repeat the layering 2 more times to make 3-4 layers. End with the remaining mozzarella.

Carefully press the layers down firmly into the dish once assembled.

Place the dish in the top part of the oven and cook until the cheese is melted and bubbly, 35 to 40 minutes.

For extra browning, put the dish under the broiler for a minute or two just before serving to get an extra brown cheesy top.

Serve with extra basil on top.

www.whatsgabycooking.com/stacked-eggplant-parmesan

Ultimate Grilled Cheese Sandwich

Ingredients:

3/4 cup mayonnaise 
1 (3-ounce) package cream cheese, softened 
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese 
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
10 slices sourdough bread 
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) butter, softened

What To Do:

In a medium bowl with an electric mixer, beat mayonnaise and cream cheese until light and fluffy. Stir in Cheddar cheese, mozzarella cheese, and garlic powder; mix well.

Spread each of five bread slices evenly with cheese mixture. Top with remaining bread slices. Spread butter on both sides of the sandwiches

In a skillet over medium heat, cook in batches until golden on both sides and the cheese is melted.

Notes: Serve this up with bowls of our Creamy Tomato Soup for pure comfort!

www.mrfood.com/Sandwiches/Ultimate-Grilled-Cheese-Sandwich-With-Cream-Cheese

Creamy Tomato Soup

SERVES 5

What You'll Need:

2 (28-ounce) cans crushed tomatoes 
1 tablespoon sugar 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil (see Note) 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon black pepper 
2 cups (1 pint) heavy cream

What To Do:

In a large soup pot, combine tomatoes, sugar, basil, garlic powder, salt, and pepper; bring to a boil over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally.

Reduce heat to low and slowly stir in the cream. Simmer 4 to 5 minutes, or until heated through; do not allow to boil.

Notes: No fresh basil on hand? Just add 1 teaspoon dried in place of the fresh.

www.mrfood.com/Soup-Recipes/Creamy-Tomato-Soup

Here it is  midafternoon  and I have yet to get dressed. Heidi was gone when I got up this morning so just never bothered to get dressed. I suppose I should  but Im not going anywhere nor expecting company so I may just stay the way I am. I suppose I should add that I am not naked.

The skiff of snow we had last night did not amount to much  think it either blew away or melted although it hasnt been warm enough to melt.. Right now it is 14° with a windchill of 3°. A good reason to stay inside.

two weeks from Saturday is a baby shower for Rachels baby. Think they are holding it somewhere in Indianapolis. Heidi is making the crib set  sheets, etc. no bumper pads  Rachel read somewhere that you shouldnt use bumper pads. Nor should you cover the baby up  just lay them down using some weird bunting type thing. I must email heather and see if she thinks Rachel would use a blanket  I am not enthusiastic about spending hours on a blanket if she is not going to use it. Have to remind myself  this the first baby. She has already decided she will home school until seventh grade and then evaluate.

I hadnt realized how windy it is outside  I just opened the door and wow  the wind really blew in  very cold.

Eat dessert first  life is uncertain  lets have dessert.

Fallen Chocolate Cake by Alison Roman Bon Appétit March 2013

Makes 8 to 10 servings

Ingredients

Cake:

1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, cut into 1" pieces, plus more, room temperature, for pan
3/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar, divided, plus more for pan
10 ounces semisweet or bittersweet chocolate (61%-72% cacao), coarsely chopped
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
6 large eggs
2 tablespoons natural unsweetened cocoa powder
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt

Topping:

1 cup chilled heavy cream
1/2 cup mascarpone
3 tablespoons powdered sugar

Special equipment: A 9"-diameter springform pan

Preparation

For cake:

Preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly butter springform pan and dust with sugar, tapping out any excess.

Combine chocolate, oil, and 1/2 cup butter in a large heatproof bowl. Set over a saucepan of simmering water and heat, stirring often, until melted. Remove bowl from saucepan.

Separate 4 eggs, placing whites and yolks in separate medium bowls. Add cocoa powder, vanilla, salt, 1/4 cup sugar, and remaining 2 eggs to bowl with yolks and whisk until mixture is smooth. Gradually whisk yolk mixture into chocolate mixture, blending well.

Using an electric mixer on high speed, beat egg whites until frothy. With mixer running, gradually beat in 1/2 cup sugar; beat until firm peaks form.

Gently fold egg whites into chocolate mixture in 2 additions, folding just until incorporated between additions. Scrape batter into prepared pan; smooth top and sprinkle with remaining 2 tablespoons sugar.

Bake until top is puffed and starting to crack and cake is pulling away from edge of pan, 35-45 minutes. Transfer to a wire rack and let cake cool completely in pan (cake will collapse in the center and crack further as it cools).

DO AHEAD: Cake can be made 1 day ahead. Cover in pan and store airtight at room temperature.

For topping:

Using an electric mixer on medium high speed, beat cream, mascarpone, and powdered sugar in a medium bowl until soft peaks form.

Remove sides of springform pan from cake. Mound whipped cream mixture in center of cake.

Nutritional Info: Calories 609 - Carbohydrates 50 g - Fat45 g - Protein8 g - Saturated Fat25 g - Sodium 342 mg - Polyunsaturated Fat3 g - Fiber 3 g - Monounsaturated Fat 15 g - Cholesterol 227 mg

www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Fallen-Chocolate-Cake

Devils food loaf Devils food loaf slightly adapted from Annie Bell

Ingredients:

Cake:

½ cup (45g) unsweetened cocoa 
¾ teaspoon baking soda
3 medium eggs*
1 1/3 cups (233g) brown sugar, packed
½ cup (120ml) canola oil
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup (140g) all purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
pinch of salt

Frosting:

60g dark chocolate, chopped  I used one with 70% cocoa solids 
1 tablespoon (14g) unsalted butter
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa , sifted
2 tablespoons whole milk
½ tablespoon honey

Directions:

Lightly butter a 20x10cm (8x4in) loaf pan , line it with paper and butter the paper as well.

Whisk the cocoa with 100ml boiling water in a small bowl using a small whisk, then whisk in the baking soda and leave to cool for about 20 minutes  in the meantime, preheat the oven to 180°C/350°F.

Whisk together the eggs, sugar and oil in a large bowl using an electric whisk until smooth and combined. Whisk in the vanilla.

Sift the flour, baking powder and salt over the mixture and stir. Stir the cocoa mixture.

Pour into the pan and give it a couple of taps on the work surface to bring up any bubbles.

Bake for about 1 hour or until the cake is risen and a skewer inserted at the centre comes out clean.

Run a knife around the edge of the cake, leave for 10 minutes and then carefully unmold onto a wire rack to cool. Once cooled, peel off the paper and place onto a serving plate.

For the frosting, gently melt the chocolate with the butter in a medium bowl set over a saucepan of simmering water.

At the same time combine the cocoa, milk and honey in a small saucepan and heat almost to boiling point, giving it a whisk.

Pass this through a sieve into the bowl with the melted chocolate and whisk to a thick, glossy icing. The icing can set quickly so should be used straight away (but if necessary you can rewhisk it in the bowl over the heat with a teaspoon or two of water).

Smooth the glaze over the top of the cake, taking it to the edge and letting it drip down. Set aside for a couple of hours for the frosting to set.

The cake will keep well in a covered container for several days.

* since I only had large eggs at hand, I selected the smallest I could find to use in this recipe

Serves 6-8

www.technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2015/02/devils-food-loaf.html

I wonder if this will taste like Kathys soup she had on the mini kap last week.

Chilled Strawberry Soup

makes 6 servings

Ingrediets:

2 cups frozen strawberries 
2 cups milk 
1 cup heavy cream 
1/2 cup sour cream 
2 tablespoons white sugar, or to taste

Directions

Puree strawberries, milk, cream and sour cream in a blender or food processor until smooth.

Stir in sugar to taste.

Chill 8 hours or overnight in refrigerator before serving.

Nutrition: Calories 252 kcal  Carbohydrates 14.4 g  Cholesterol 69 mg  Fat 20.4 g  Fiber 1 g  Protein 4.3 g

www.allrecipes.com/recipe/chilled-strawberry-soup/

Momofuku-Style Gluten Free Cornflake Chocolate Chip Marshmallow Cookies

About 20 cookies

Ingredients

For the Cornflake Crunch

5 ounces (about 4 1/4 cups) unsweetened gluten free cornflakes (I used Erewhon corn flakes), crushed to about 1/4 of their original size (I pulsed mine in a food processor twice)
1/2 cup (48 g) nonfat dry milk powder
3 tablespoons (38 g) granulated sugar
1 teaspoon kosher salt
6 tablespoons (84 g) unsalted butter, melted

For the Cookies

1 1/2 cups (210 g) all purpose gluten free flour (I used Better Batter)
3/4 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
1 1/4 teaspoons kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
12 tablespoons (168 g) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 cup (200 g) granulated sugar
2/3 cup (145 g) packed light brown sugar
1 egg (60 g, weighed out of shell) + 1 egg white at room temperature, beaten
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
3 cups (270 g) Cornflake Crunch
3 ounces miniature semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 1/4 cups (63 g) miniature marshmallows (Kraft Jet-Puffed and Campfire brands are gluten free in the U.S.)

Directions

First, make the cornflake crunch.

Preheat your oven to 300°F.

Line a large rimmed baking sheet with unbleached parchment paper and set it aside.

In a large bowl, place all of the cornflake crunch ingredients, and mix gently to combine well. Take care not to crush the cornflakes any further.

Turn the mixture out onto the prepared baking sheet, and spread into an even layer. Place in the center of the preheated oven and bake until just beginning to brown (about 20 minutes). Remove from the oven and allow to cool completely on the baking sheet before breaking into irregular pieces and storing in a sealed glass container until ready to use.

Prepare the cookie dough.

Preheat your oven to 350°F.

Line rimmed baking sheets with unbleached parchment paper and set them aside.

In a medium-size bowl, place the flour blend, xanthan gum, salt, baking powder and baking soda, and whisk to combine well.

Set the dry ingredients aside.

In a large bowl, place the butter, granulated sugar and light brown sugar, and beat with a fork until light, fluffy and very well-combined.

Add the egg, egg white and vanilla, and beat to combine.

Add the dry ingredients to the butter mixture, reserving a couple of tablespoons of dry ingredients and tossing them in a separate medium-size bowl with the cornflake crunch, chocolate chips and marshmallows. This will help prevent the mix-ins from sinking to the bottom of the cookies as they bake.

Mix the cookie dough until just combined.

Add the cornflake crunch, chocolate chips and marshmallows with the reserved dry ingredients, and mix gently until just combined, taking care not to crush any of the cornflake crunch. The cookie dough will be thick.

Cover the bowl of cookie dough tightly with plastic wrap and place in the refrigerator to chill for about 1 hour. You can allow the dough to chill for a few days, but it will become quite firm in the refrigerator. Allow it to sit at room temperature until it softens enough to allow you to shape it.

Shape and bake the cookies.

Divide the cookie dough into about 20 portions, each about 2 tablespoons worth.

Press each piece of dough together tightly into a ball, and then press into a 1/2-inch thick disk.

Try to avoid placing any marshmallows right on the edge of the dough, as they may leak out of the cookies during baking.

Place on a plate and place the plate in the freezer to chill the dough until firm (5 to 10 minutes).

Remove the pieces of cookie dough from the freezer and place 3 inches apart from one another on the prepared baking sheets.

Place the baking sheets, one at a time, in the center of the preheated oven and bake until lightly golden brown all over and crackled on top (about 12 minutes).

Remove from the oven and, using a moistened knife or spoon, coax any melted marshmallow edges into a round cookie shape. Allow to cool completely on the baking sheet until firm.

Adapted from Momofuku Milk Bar.

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/momofuku-style-gluten-free-cornflake-chocolate-chip-marshmallow-cookies

the following recipe comes from a site I think you should check out  it is called thirteen ways to use a yellow cake mix. I do believe you will find a couple of recipes you cant live without. Here is the site.

www.bettycrocker.com/menus-holidays-parties/mhplibrary/recipes/13-ways-to-use-yellow-cake-mix

Lemon Cream Cheese Bundt Cake with Lemon Glaze
Servings 12

Ingredients

Cake

1 box Betty Crocker SuperMoist yellow cake mix 
1 cup milk 
1 package (3 oz) cream cheese, softened 
2 tablespoons grated lemon peel (from 2 large lemons) 
1/4 cup lemon juice (from 1 large lemon) 
3 eggs

Glaze

2 cups powdered sugar 
2 tablespoons lemon juice (from 1 large lemon)

Directions

Heat oven to 325°F. Generously spray 10- or 12-cup fluted tube cake pan.

In large bowl, beat Cake ingredients with electric mixer on low speed 1 minute, scraping bowl constantly. Increase speed to medium; beat 2 minutes. Pour into pan.

Bake 40 to 45 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool 15 minutes; turn upside down onto cooling rack or heatproof serving plate, and remove pan. Cool completely, about 1 hour.

Place cake on serving plate. In medium bowl, beat powdered sugar and lemon juice, a little at a time, using whisk until thick glaze forms. (You may not need all the juice.) Pour evenly over cake. Store cake loosely covered.

Expert Tips: Mix up this basic recipe with different citrus fruits, like orange or lime.

Grate the lemon peel right into the bowl with the other ingredients to keep all those bright citrus flavors from drying out in the air.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING

Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 270 - Calories from Fat 50 - Total Fat 5g - Saturated Fat 3g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 55mg - Sodium 310mg - Total Carbohydrate 52g - Dietary Fiber 0g - Sugars 21g - Protein 3g

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 2 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 3 ½

www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/lemon-cream-cheese-bundt-cake-with-lemon-glaze/

Lemon Ginger and Pepper Bundt Cake

Ingredients:

2-3 tablespoons dry bread crumbs
2 tablespoons freshly grated lemon peel (about 2 large lemons) 
2 tablespoons lemon juice from lemons, reserve remaining juice
1-2 teaspoons grated fresh ginger
3 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 tablespoon baking powder
1-2 teaspoons ground white pepper
1 cup butter, softened
1 3/4 cup sugar
3 eggs
1 cup buttermilk

Glaze:

1/2 cup sugar
Reserved lemon juice plus enough extra lemon juice to make 1/3 cup

Instructions:

Heat oven to 325° F.

Grease pan and sprinkle with bread crumbs.

In small bowl, stir together the lemon peel, lemon juice and ginger: set aside.

In medium bowl, stir together the flour, baking soda, baking powder and pepper; set aside.

In large mixing bowl, mix butter and sugar until light and fluffy.

Add eggs, mixing well after each addition.

With mixer speed on low add flour, one-third at a time, alternately with the buttermilk, ending with the flour.

Stir in the lemon ginger mixture.

Spoon into prepared pan.

Bake 75-80 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center of the cake comes out clean.

Cool 10 minutes. Remove from pan; place on cooling rack with parchment or waxed paper under rack.

To make glaze, in small bowl stir together sugar and lemon juice, let stand while sugar dissolves. Stir mixture. Brush glaze over warm cake; let cool completely on rack. Use two large spatulas to transfer cake to serving plate. 16 servings

www.fancyflours.com/product/lemon-ginger-and-pepper-bundt-cake

Flourless Almond Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies  GF

Yield: 15 cookies

These gluten-free cookies are easy to make and so good! They are great eaten right out of the freezer too!

Ingredients:

1 cup creamy almond butter (I used Justin's)
3/4 cup dark brown sugar
1 large egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 cup dark chocolate chips
Extra sea salt, for sprinkling on cookies

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Line a large baking sheet with a Silpat baking mat or parchment paper. Set aside.

Mix the almond butter and sugar together until creamy and smooth. Add in the egg and vanilla extract. Mix until well combined.

Stir in the baking soda, salt, and chocolate chips.

Shape dough into balls, about 1 tablespoon of dough for each cookie. The dough will be a little crumbly, but just squeeze it together. It will be fine. Place dough balls on the prepared baking sheet, about 2 inches apart. Sprinkle with sea salt.

Bake cookies for 8-10 minutes, or until cookies are starting to brown around the edges. Don't overbake. Let the cookies sit on the baking sheet for 2-3 minutes. Transfer to a wire cooling rack and cool completely.

www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/flourless-almond-butter-chocolate-chip-cookies/

GRILLED PEACHES WITH MARGARITA CREAM
by Amy Johnson

Serves: 6-8

Ingredients

1 cup heavy cream
¾ cup confectioners sugar
1 tablespoon tequila
3 teaspoons grated lime peel, divided
1 teaspoon McCormick® Pure Orange Extract
⅛ teaspoon McCormick® Gourmet Collection Sicilian Sea Salt

Instructions

For the Margarita Cream:

Beat cream, confectioners sugar, tequila, 2 teaspoons of the lime peel, orange extract and sea salt in medium bowl with electric mixer on high speed until stiff peaks form.

Cover and refrigerate cream until ready to serve.

For the Grilled Peaches:

Halve and pit 6 firm ripe peaches. Brush lightly with oil. Grill peaches over medium heat 4 minutes per side or until grill marks form.

Remove peaches from heat, and cover with foil. Let stand 10 to 15 minutes.

Top peaches with Margarita Cream; garnish with remaining 1 teaspoon lime peel

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/grilled-peaches-with-margarita-cream/

WHIPPED CREAM RECIPE by Amy Johnson

Whipped Cream is so easy to make and a wonderful addition to so many things. I cant imagine a strawberry shortcake without it. A warm mug of hot cocoa is splendid with a dollop of fresh whipped cream. Berries and cream are stupendous! And fluffy pancakes with whipped cream and syrup  whoa Nellie!

Like I said, Whipped Cream is easy to make, but I will say Ive messed up more batches than Id like to admit due to getting distracted and allowing the cream to go pass the billowy stage to the bumpy stage. It can happen so very quick. So my tip is to be watchful and dont wander away. Watch the cream whip and you wont have any trouble. Billowy goodness will appear right before your eyes in no time.

A few tips for making fresh Whipped Cream:

Keep things cold. Cream whips better when its cold and even when the bowl is cold. If you have time, chill your mixing bowl for about 15 minutes.
Avoid over-whipping. Be watchful and whip just until soft peaks form.
Ultra-pasteurized whipped cream is more difficult to whip. If using it instead of regular pasteurized whipped cream, make sure to begin with cold cream and a chilled mixing bowl.

Fresh whipped cream is the perfect topping for so many treat and it's so quick and easy to make.

Serves: About 2 cups.

Ingredients

1 cup heavy whipping cream

optional: 2-3 tablespoons granulated sugar

Instructions

Using an electric mixer fitted with a whisk attachment, begin slowly whisking cream in a clean mixing bowl.

When it begins to thicken, increase speed and continue to whisk just until soft peaks form.

If sweetened whipped cream is desired, sprinkle in sugar during whisking. Adjust sugar amount to desired sweetness.

Serve right away or cover and refrigerate for up to a day

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/whipped-cream-recipe/

STRAWBERRY EGG ROLL RECIPE by Amy Johnson

This Strawberry Egg Roll Recipe makes the perfect dessert for any special occasion. Enjoy them dipped in chocolate, caramel or whipped creamor all three!

Serves: 6

Ingredients

1 cup finely diced strawberries
1 teaspoon granulated sugar
⅛ teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
¼ cup cold water
6 egg roll shells/wrappers
oil, for frying
optional: serve with chocolate sauce, caramel sauce, fresh whipped cream

Instructions

In a mixing bowl, combine diced strawberries, sugar and cinnamon. Set aside.

In a separate small bowl, whisk together flour and water. Set aside.

Begin heating oil to 375-degrees F in a heavy bottom pot.

Lay individual egg roll wrapper on a clean, flat surface with a corner pointed toward you (so it looks like a diamond shape). Place about 1½ tablespoons of strawberry mixture near the closest corner. Fold the corner closest to you over the filling. Use your finger to paint the water/flour mixture on remaining exposed edges. Evenly and snuggly fold in sides of the wonton wrapper. Finish by rolling the egg roll up to close. Make sure it is sealed up tight with no holes showing. Repeat for each egg roll. Cover and refrigerate until oil is ready for frying.

Gently p


----------



## darowil

I'll a few more things in here in the next little while- a few pages to go through still and I know at least one thing to add to this. Just the one addition re Julie's brother.

*Normadeens* daughter gets married tomorrow (Saturday).

HEALTH
Julie reports that *agnescr* still has very limited vision. It is a matter of waiting for the eye to clear itself- little that can be done to assist it.
*EJS* had an angiogram which showed 60% blockage of her right carotid artery. Commenced on meds and for an ultrasound in 6 months to assess effectiveness of treatment. 
*sassafras* swollen glands so ?more than UTI. First round of blood results clear. 
*Caren* has been very busy with Seth there- and he has been reminding her not to use her arm. Arm has no break, bruising on the bone and a bad sprain; . Very slowly improving even managed some knitting recently
*Strawberry* is starting a series of shots for back. Doesnt sound very confident that they will help. Hubby has earache-first time in all their years of marriage.
One of many on thyroid meds is * Railyn* post cancer. Last check up she was cancer free.
*Busyworkerbee* thinks she is getting the mental health issues under control

*Rookie* SIL was discharged. Doing well though still needs a lot of care and support and organizing so she receives and accepts the care needed. *jknappvas* son in spa since Friday (COPD) and has now been discharged. *Lurkers* DB back in hospital, discharged yesterday. Adrenalin poisoning- needs to avoid any excitement as stress excitement etc all prompt the release of adrenalin by the body.
*kathleendoris* neighbour died after a long illness- though Kathleen hadnt realized she was this unwell yet. Gage was home sick Wednesday (here).

GENERAL
*Martina* has put an offer on a third place after the first two fell through. So she is not really any closer to getting into her own place.
*grandmapaula*has a dead clothes dryer. 
*Onthewinfgsofadove* has been feeling the effects of the extremely cold weather-her pipes were frozen for at least two days, her furnace is broken and the cars wont start!
*Busyworkerbee* moving house- into her sisters with 3 of DSs children and her DM and DSF. So needing to clean two places as well as pack up and move-in the middle of very heavy rainfalls stemming from a cyclone north of her.
Survivor Kitty passed away and is ressding in *Sams* freezer until the soil warms up enough to dig a hole.
*Kates* boot comes off Wednesday. Shell need to find a new way to wear the Pom Pom yarn.

KTP Photos 13th February, 2015

2 - *Rookie* - Mini-KAP pics
2 - *Tami* - Problem with socks
2 - *Purple* - Scarecrow
5 - *Cmaliza* - Mini-KAP pics
6 - *Cmaliza* - Mystery Afghan square
6 - *Darowil* - Sock
7 - *Rookie* - Chilled strawberry soup
20 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawing/Scrap ball sweaters
26 - *Puplover* - Mini-KAP pics
33 - *Cmaliza* - Computer brush
39 - *Cmaliza* - Mystery afghan squares
39 - *Kehinkle* - Yarn & crochet square
40 - *Lurker* - Kaikoura mountains
46 - *Puplover* - Yarn
51 - *Gwen* - Baby top & hat
52 - *Caren* - Seth & the snow
53 - *Caren* - Snow
59 - *Kehinkle* - Needles/yarn/knitting bag
62- *jknappva* - Sister's photos (train/cats/snow sculpture)
62 - *Caren* - Coffee and cakes
93 - *TNS* - Article from Alderney Journal
93 - *Gagesmom* - DD's afghan
96 - *jknappva* - Ice on the Pagan River
96 - *Gagesmom* - Close up of pattern on DD's afghan
98 - *Cmaliza* - Eyelet cable square
102 - *Angelam* - Windsor Great Park
103 - *Gagesmom* - Snow/Gage
105 - *Kehinkle* - German pancake
118 - *Cashmeregma* - Snowy deck/trees
124 - *Rookie* - DGS/Animal creations!
124 - *Darowil* - Cricket/sunrise
128 - *Swedenme* - Fashion statement!
132 - *Gagesmom* - Baby all in one top
136 - *Lurker* - On way to Lalo Mauga/Fale/Lake Taupo
142 - *Kate* - Card for Sonja/ decorated boot!
146 -*Rookie* - DGDs
147 - *Bonnie* - I spy blanket/centrepieces/bag/socks
149 - *Gwen* - Baby dress
149 - *jknappva* - Snow pictures

Recipes

8 - *Rookie* - Strawberry soup (link)
13 - *Aran* - Turkey sausage, vegetable & barley soup
14 - *Sam* - Fallen Chocolate Cake
34 - *Rookie* - Moroccan stuffed peppers
40 - *Railyn* - Potato soup (needs a 5 or 6 quart pan)
46 - *Sorlenna* - Pork and ginger pot stickers (link)
86 - *Sam* - Pumpkin soup / pumpkin bread
88 - *Rookie* - Fluffy American pancakes (link)
97 - *Sam* - 20 best break-up foods (link)
101 - *Rookie* - Gumbo (link)
103 - *Sam* - 10 Foods That Can Help With Blood Sugar Control
133 - *Bulldog* - Baked chicken
133 - *Tami* - Peach chicken

Crafts
8 - *Rookie* - Tangier side-to-side shrug (link)
70 - *Sam* - Frozen snowflake hat (link)
73 - *Sam* - Herbal first aid kit (link)
83 - *Darowil* - Two toned easy knit cowl (link)
112 - *Sam* - Crochet heart dress (link)
118 - *Rookie* - Knitrowan designs & patterns (link)
148 - *Sam* - Inner truth cowl/ Fishnet scarf (link)
149 -*Sam* - Dovetail wrap/ reversible cowl (links)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great opening as usual Sam. I am so sad for Bailee and the mess at school. Teens in particular can be so mean especially the ones that are "the in crowd". I loved how you described that group...their s*** don't stick but their farts do. You hit the nail on the head for sure. Give Bailee a hug from me and tell her I wish her the best completing the year on-line and in picing a school for next year. 

I'll go back and pull out several of the recipes you listed; lots of good one there.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Just getting ready togo to bed as l have to be up early to go to s knitting exhibition and attend the brioche workshop, so l won't be around much tomorrow.

hope everyone is going to have a good week end and healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Wow! Sam I have said it before but each week you seem to exceed what you did before!
And Margaret and Kate the summaries are so very helpful- rather a lot of work for you both- but such a help when we are so chatty!


----------



## KateB

Great start and some lovely recipes Sam. :thumbup: I'm in bed and about to go to sleep, talk again in the morning. Night night.


----------



## darowil

And now that I am ready to read this one I am heading out for a walk before it gets any hotter (only 30/86 currently) and then return if I get time.
But leave for Guild in 2 1/2 hours and need to do a little preparation. And then David will pick me up from Guild and then we are going down to Goolwa again for the night (where Mum is staying for another couple of weeks).
So should return this morning, maybe this evening depending on what we are doing and phone reception. But could be tomorrow evening- and then I will be playing catchup again!


----------



## iamsam

is goolwa on the coast? --- sam



darowil said:


> And now that I am ready to read this one I am heading out for a walk before it gets any hotter (only 30/86 currently) and then return if I get time.
> But leave for Guild in 2 1/2 hours and need to do a little preparation. And then David will pick me up from Guild and then we are going down to Goolwa again for the night (where Mum is staying for another couple of weeks).
> So should return this morning, maybe this evening depending on what we are doing and phone reception. But could be tomorrow evening- and then I will be playing catchup again!


----------



## iamsam

I want this bed. --- sam

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/shiner-international-eaed9870-f357-4ab0-bef6-ac7e82c976d2?sale=1&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Subscribers-production&utm_campaign=Daily%20Sales%202015-02-20&email=hahb7166%40gmail.com&open=1


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, I'm so sorry Bailee is having trouble at school,I hope she will do well with her on-line schooling & find a good school for next year. 
I don't know what kids are thinking with the" sexting" is there no common sense anymore? I wonder what will happen in court. I heard here that they can end up on the " sex offender" list & ruin their lives.I think perhaps there needs to be some lessons in common sense before kids are given cell phones

Thanks for all the wonderful recipes, something for everyone again.
Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries, so helpful to find things later.
Well, off to make some supper.


----------



## pammie1234

I love it when the new KTP starts! I hope everyone is well. I guess I will catch up on last week's and then come back here later!


----------



## iamsam

how goes the substitute teaching? how much longer do you have. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I love it when the new KTP starts! I hope everyone is well. I guess I will catch up on last week's and then come back here later!


----------



## Grannypeg

Sam - another great start to a new week's tea party. Always love the chatter and the recipes.


----------



## iamsam

I have not heard when they are to appear in court - I hope some kind of punishment I s handed out. i don't think my grand children have a drop of common sense among them. they are going to be the worse for it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I'm so sorry Bailee is having trouble at school,I hope she will do well with her on-line schooling & find a good school for next year.
> I don't know what kids are thinking with the" sexting" is there no common sense anymore? I wonder what will happen in court. I heard here that they can end up on the " sex offender" list & ruin their lives.I think perhaps there needs to be some lessons in common sense before kids are given cell phones
> 
> Thanks for all the wonderful recipes, something for everyone again.
> Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries, so helpful to find things later.
> Well, off to make some supper.


----------



## Swedenme

Well I've done a quick catchup I was busy on the last TP trying to catch up and thank everybody for the birthday wishes didn't realise till I came to SAMs post that it was time to change so I will just say thank you very much to every one for the birthday wishes they meant a lot . Thank you 
Sonja 
And now it's definitely time to say goodnight &#127771;&#127776;


----------



## jknappva

Thanks for another great opening, Sam. And a lot if delicious sounding recipes. Sorry Bailee is having problems with the kids at school. Teens can be really horrible!!
Junek


----------



## flyty1n

Great opening again. Thanks so much.


----------



## Joy Marshall

Sounds to me like kitty is looking for a place to have her kittens. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sam, thank you for starting this week-- all look so good, as usual. I am so sorry for Bailee's problems. Having been on the receiving end of some cruel comments/jokes growing up, I can certainly sympathize. I wouldn't do my teen years again for all the tea in China. Like you, I do hope the courts do SOMETHING about the kids. Why can't they understand that these things will haunt them in coming years?


----------



## siouxann

Thanks for another great opening, Sam! So sorry about Bailee. While I was not part of the "in" crowd at school, the other kids weren't hateful like they are today. I hope the discipline pendulum swings back toward center soon. 

This morning I discovered that my pipes had frozen. I opened the cabinet doors to let room heat get to them. They finally thawed around 2 this afternoon. It's amazing how often one needs to use the 'toidy' when it can't be flushed! All is well now. This has not happened before. Of course, it has never been this cold for this long, either. Spring can't come too soon !


----------



## pacer

No way to catch up on last weeks tea party as I am working all weekend. I cannot stay awake to read or type. Happy Birthday to Swedenme.


----------



## flyty1n

Is there not some legal recourse that can be had for the kids and the school where Bailee was bullied? I would surely go and talk with the principal and the teachers in her classes as well. They need to know what wickedness is going on in their school. There is the old quote, "Silence is consent in law." By their silence and not doing something about this, they are tacitly giving their consent.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I want this bed. --- sam
> 
> http://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/shiner-international-eaed9870-f357-4ab0-bef6-ac7e82c976d2?sale=1&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Subscribers-production&utm_campaign=Daily%20Sales%202015-02-20&email=hahb7166%40gmail.com&open=1


wonder if this will 'fix it'?


----------



## sassafras123

Bonnie, spectacular
Sam, thank you for starting us off.
First day I've felt human in awhile. Took Maya for walk, we t to library and puttered with learning watercolor techniques from book I bought. Also weeded part of garden. OMG it felt so good to feel good.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, spectacular
> Sam, thank you for starting us off.
> First day I've felt human in awhile. Took Maya for walk, we t to library and puttered with learning watercolor techniques from book I bought. Also weeded part of garden. OMG it felt so good to feel good.


So glad you've had a good day!


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/tart-cherry-lattice-pie?keycode=ZFB215&utm_content=bufferf899e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Sam --- just for you!


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, thank you. I sure admire Alistair's attitude.


----------



## jheiens

I cleaned out the leftovers from the fridge--roast beef and a couple of chicken thighs and started a pot of chili this morning while DGGD was here. She said, ''Oh, good. I get to learn things from you again." So, we talked and smelled spices and seasonings and talked about why they went into the pot. She stirred for a while and then went about her business of entertaining herself. She seems to be getting better at that aspect of her life.

I made a skillet of cornbread using MasterofNone's cornmeal that she brought to us at KAP. I had just re-seasoned the cornbread skillet my MIL gave me many years ago and the cornbread fell out very nicely onto the serving plate.

Tim is apparently very much into the garlic, kale, hummus, and garbanzo bean stuffed ravioli I bought at Sam's Club and served earlier this week. I dressed the ravioli with olive oil, sauteed onions and garlic plus a few pieces of chopped green pepper and some salt and pepper, plus a lump of butter. He's had them for lunch the last two days. Think they were a hit.

No frozen pipes this morning. Yea!!

Sam, Ben is my SIL who works for Time Warner as a line tech. That is why he's outdoors in this weather and not somewhere inside and warm.

We are now under a winter storm watch--expecting up to 8'' of snow by tomorrow morning. Just what we needed. Soon we'll be as snowed in as Daralene and Caren.

Y'all take care and keep comfortable.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

I want this bed. --- sam

http://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/shiner-international-eaed9870-f357-4ab0-bef6-ac7e82c97...

At least if you had that there shouldn't be so many sharp corner t wreck your legs on! Maybe you need those rounded edges on your front step too! Lol


----------



## Bonnie7591

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, spectacular
> Sam, thank you for starting us off.
> First day I've felt human in awhile. Took Maya for walk, we t to library and puttered with learning watercolor techniques from book I bought. Also weeded part of garden. OMG it felt so good to feel good.


Glad you are finally feeling better


----------



## NanaCaren

Marking my spot so I can find the new tea party. 

Healing thoughts to all in need hugs for everyone. 

Heading to bed after a long day with three of the grandsons. Good night all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot so I can find the new tea party.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need hugs for everyone.
> 
> Heading to bed after a long day with three of the grandsons. Good night all.


Looks like they're having a good time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.craftybaking.com/learn/substitutes

For the bakers and cooks...


----------



## Miss Pam

Thanks, Sam, for another great opening! Recipes all look great, too.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.craftybaking.com/learn/substitutes
> 
> For the bakers and cooks...


Thanks, Jeanette, that will come in handy!


----------



## gagesmom

Sam the zucchini noodles sound so good. Sorry to hear about Baileys problems at school

Just marking my place


----------



## purl2diva

Thanks for another great opening, Sam. Love the summaries - they are so helpful.

I'm sorry about Bailee's problems. Teenagers can be so cruel. I hope she will be able to find a good school with nice kids.


----------



## tami_ohio

Stopping in to mark my spot. I still have a few pages of last week's to go, then I will be back.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like they're having a good time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Great opening as usual Sam. I am so sad for Bailee and the mess at school. Teens in particular can be so mean especially the ones that are "the in crowd". I loved how you described that group...their s*** don't stick but their farts do. You hit the nail on the head for sure. Give Bailee a hug from me and tell her I wish her the best completing the year on-line and in picing a school for next year.
> 
> ~~~Ditto....and BIG hugs for Bailee. Even if she didn't report the kids...she knows right from wrong....tell her her "aunties" are very proud of her!
> :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Rookie, you asked me to send my " cheat sheet" for the Dreambird. I know someone else also wanted it but don't remember who. I finally got it typed tonight.

Does anyone know, can you print out a PM? If you can't, anyone who wants it will have to send me an email address.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Up here in Ontario my house pipes have been frozen for about a week now. The weather forcast would look like this is going to be the statis quo for the foreseeable future.



siouxann said:


> Thanks for another great opening, Sam! So sorry about Bailee. While I was not part of the "in" crowd at school, the other kids weren't hateful like they are today. I hope the discipline pendulum swings back toward center soon.
> 
> This morning I discovered that my pipes had frozen. I opened the cabinet doors to let room heat get to them. They finally thawed around 2 this afternoon. It's amazing how often one needs to use the 'toidy' when it can't be flushed! All is well now. This has not happened before. Of course, it has never been this cold for this long, either. Spring can't come too soon !


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> No way to catch up on last weeks tea party as I am working all weekend. I cannot stay awake to read or type. Happy Birthday to Swedenme.


~~~I'm in your boat, Pacer! I am soooo far behind on last week.....don't know if I'll ever catch up. The cold has kept us cozy at home....I'm making progress on some knitting projects. I am current with the mystery afghan KAL....eager for the next assignment! If I have not sent someone my worksheets for the afghan and they want them, please pm me.

Marking my spot.....back to last week....by being in last week....does that slow down the aging thing??? :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot so I can find the new tea party.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need hugs for everyone.
> 
> Heading to bed after a long day with three of the grandsons. Good night all.


~~~Looks more like they are BEING cartoons....not just watching!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, what gorgeous grandchildren you have. I do see you in the girls. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Thanks for the great start Sam! Lots of good recipes. I will have to go back and copy a few of them.

Margaret and Kate, thank you for the summaries. They are so helpful. 

Sam I am so sorry that Bailee is not being treated well, and is being blamed for others's stupidity. One of M's favorite sayings is that common sense isn't very common any more. I pray she does well with the on line classes for the rest of the year, and gets into a good school locally, so she can get the classes she needs to get into nursing school.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, spectacular
> Sam, thank you for starting us off.
> First day I've felt human in awhile. Took Maya for walk, we t to library and puttered with learning watercolor techniques from book I bought. Also weeded part of garden. OMG it felt so good to feel good.


I am glad you are feeling better. Please don't over do, and remember to rest!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. I sure admire Alistair's attitude.


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> I cleaned out the leftovers from the fridge--roast beef and a couple of chicken thighs and started a pot of chili this morning while DGGD was here. She said, ''Oh, good. I get to learn things from you again." So, we talked and smelled spices and seasonings and talked about why they went into the pot. She stirred for a while and then went about her business of entertaining herself. She seems to be getting better at that aspect of her life.
> 
> I made a skillet of cornbread using MasterofNone's cornmeal that she brought to us at KAP. I had just re-seasoned the cornbread skillet my MIL gave me many years ago and the cornbread fell out very nicely onto the serving plate.
> 
> Tim is apparently very much into the garlic, kale, hummus, and garbanzo bean stuffed ravioli I bought at Sam's Club and served earlier this week. I dressed the ravioli with olive oil, sauteed onions and garlic plus a few pieces of chopped green pepper and some salt and pepper, plus a lump of butter. He's had them for lunch the last two days. Think they were a hit.
> 
> No frozen pipes this morning. Yea!!
> 
> Sam, Ben is my SIL who works for Time Warner as a line tech. That is why he's outdoors in this weather and not somewhere inside and warm.
> 
> We are now under a winter storm watch--expecting up to 8'' of snow by tomorrow morning. Just what we needed. Soon we'll be as snowed in as Daralene and Caren.
> 
> Y'all take care and keep comfortable.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are making special memories with your DGGD! Yay no frozen pipes! Hope you don't get as much as predicted.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> I want this bed. --- sam
> 
> http://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/shiner-international-eaed9870-f357-4ab0-bef6-ac7e82c97...
> 
> At least if you had that there shouldn't be so many sharp corner t wreck your legs on! Maybe you need those rounded edges on your front step too! Lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot so I can find the new tea party.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need hugs for everyone.
> 
> Heading to bed after a long day with three of the grandsons. Good night all.


Silly boys!


----------



## Lurker 2

I just had a skype conversation with Marge Whaples- it is great that she is getting help with her new computer- apparently the medication she is on may have developed gout in her system- always these wheels within wheels! But she was up beat, and it was good to see her at last.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.craftybaking.com/learn/substitutes
> 
> For the bakers and cooks...


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great opening as usual Sam. I am so sad for Bailee and the mess at school. Teens in particular can be so mean especially the ones that are "the in crowd". I loved how you described that group...their s*** don't stick but their farts do. You hit the nail on the head for sure. Give Bailee a hug from me and tell her I wish her the best completing the year on-line and in picing a school for next year.
> 
> ~~~Ditto....and BIG hugs for Bailee. Even if she didn't report the kids...she knows right from wrong....tell her her "aunties" are very proud of her!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## tami_ohio

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Up here in Ontario my house pipes have been frozen for about a week now. The weather forcast would look like this is going to be the statis quo for the foreseeable future.


Hope you get those pipes thawed out quickly. Did you get the furnace fixed and the cars started?


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a skype conversation with Marge Whaples- it is great that she is getting help with her new computer- apparently the medication she is on may have developed gout in her system- always these wheels within wheels! But she was up beat, and it was good to see her at last.


Thanks for updating us on how Marge is doing. Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for updating us on how Marge is doing. Will keep her in my prayers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thanks to the summary I see I missed a lot so here are a few responses.

Pacer, Thank you for that link. I will check it out. I had missed that. I must miss a lot from KTP and think I've gotten it all. :roll: 

Kansas-gma, I had kidney stones, same kind as you and nobody ever told me about the lemons or citrus. Thank YOU!!

Julie, That photo from FB of the mountains is so lovely. Exceptional photography. Thanks for sharing that with us. WOW.....What lovely memories of Fale and Samoa.

Rookie, How nice for you niece to be in Australia. She will be the envy of many Bostonites with their record snow.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks to the summary I see I missed a lot so here are a few responses.
> 
> Pacer, Thank you for that link. I will check it out. I had missed that. I must miss a lot from KTP and think I've gotten it all. :roll:
> 
> Kansas-gma, I had kidney stones, same kind as you and nobody ever told me about the lemons or citrus. Thank YOU!!
> 
> Julie, That photo from FB of the mountains is so lovely. Exceptional photography. Thanks for sharing that with us. WOW.....What lovely memories of Fale and Samoa.
> 
> Rookie, How nice for you niece to be in Australia. She will be the envy of many Bostonites with their record snow.


 :thumbup: Thanks Daralene!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does anyone know, can you print out a PM? If you can't, anyone who wants it will have to send me an email address.


This is just a guess but I'm pretty sure if you highlight the passage (no matter how big) and press Ctrl and "c" that it will copy it and then you go where you want to put it (like in Word) and get cursor on page, again hit Ctrl and "v" and it will paste it there.


----------



## nittergma

Give one from me too. I know all about the cliques and snobs in school. Hopefully she will get along ok with the on line school and new school next year. My grandaughters do on line and it's absolutely wonderful for them, lots of activities.
I sure did miss a lot from last week. Onthe wingsofadove I hopoe you got your frozen issues sorted out. No furnace, water or car would have put me over the edge I'm afraid.
Sam the ultimate grilled cheese sandwich sounds yum!


Gweniepooh said:


> Great opening as usual Sam. I am so sad for Bailee and the mess at school. Teens in particular can be so mean especially the ones that are "the in crowd". I loved how you described that group...their s*** don't stick but their farts do. You hit the nail on the head for sure. Give Bailee a hug from me and tell her I wish her the best completing the year on-line and in picing a school for next year.
> 
> I'll go back and pull out several of the recipes you listed; lots of good one there.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, you asked me to send my " cheat sheet" for the Dreambird. I know someone else also wanted it but don't remember who. I finally got it typed tonight.
> 
> Does anyone know, can you print out a PM? If you can't, anyone who wants it will have to send me an email address.


Got it, thanks. Yes, you can print out a PM -- I highlight it - right click the mouse and then "print selection".


----------



## machriste

Thinking about your brother, Julie. With all the technical advances, there are still medical mysteries. I hope some help is found for him. His attitude is admirable.

Lots of good recipes, Sam. Thank you. There are some chocolate cakes that sound very tempting. So sorry about the difficulties your granddaughter is experiencing. Children can be unbelievably cruel sometimes. I wish her the very best with her online studies, and when the time comes, a much better time at a different school.


----------



## Grannypeg

Marking my place for next when I am on Tea Party - probably later tomorrow since I have a meeting that may go past the lunch hour.


----------



## kehinkle

Hello all from a rainy, icy Tennessee,

I was able to nap for a bit over an hour before I got my beep for a load picking up near Tupelo, MS going to Valley City, OH. 160 miles of deadhead, then having to go to three different places to get the right place. Got to the right place (receiving, not shipping?) And it was two boxes on a pallet, not secured. The guy acted like it was an imposition for them to shrink wrap it. But they did. 126 miles into the run on two lane roads that were icy and snow covered, I finally got to I40 in Tennessee. Only to see the east bound lanes backed up. Luckily saw it before I got on the ramp. Had already decided to stop for the night as this doesn't deliver till Monday. Couple small truck stops at this exit so got supper and filed up with gas. Parked for the night and so glad to be stationary. Rain, sleet and icy roads. Van is covered in ice. I'll try to get pix in the morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree

kehinkle said:


> Hello all from a rainy, icy Tennessee,
> 
> I was able to nap for a bit over an hour before I got my beep for a load picking up near Tupelo, MS going to Valley City, OH. 160 miles of deadhead, then having to go to three different places to get the right place. Got to the right place (receiving, not shipping?) And it was two boxes on a pallet, not secured. The guy acted like it was an imposition for them to shrink wrap it. But they did. 126 miles into the run on two lane roads that were icy and snow covered, I finally got to I40 in Tennessee. Only to see the east bound lanes backed up. Luckily saw it before I got on the ramp. Had already decided to stop for the night as this doesn't deliver till Monday. Couple small truck stops at this exit so got supper and filed up with gas. Parked for the night and so glad to be stationary. Rain, sleet and icy roads. Van is covered in ice. I'll try to get pix in the morning.


My brother is somewhere near Knoxville - driving there from Pidgeon Forge so may be on the same roads as you. This is very strange weather for that part of the country. We were in Knoxville the end of February 10 years ago and everything was already green and the flowers were all beginning to grow.

Hope the sun comes out and you thaw out! Stay safe and warm.


----------



## kehinkle

I'm between Nashville and Jackson. JusT looked and the east bound lanes are still backed up. One lady said she got stuck in it near Jackson and took the first exit she could. On her way to Knoxville. Asked if there was any other way and i told her on 70 but wouldn't recommend it tonight. Couple of truck drivers said they wouldn't continue tonight either. Every thing is ice covered. Hope it clears up some after the sun comes up. 

Had to switch to phone as tablet was almost dead. Did catch up on least week's but haven't read this week's yet. 

Happy belated birthday to the ones who celebrated on the 20th.

Loved the pics of the sewing projects and the baby things. I still haven't finished anything. Oh, i did get a pot holder and skillet handle cover done this week. May have time to do needlework this weekend, if i can get the 600 miles done tomorrow. 

Take care, 

Kathy

Jeanette, i hope your brother is not out in this tonight.


----------



## kehinkle

jheiens said:


> I cleaned out the leftovers from the fridge--roast beef and a couple of chicken thighs and started a pot of chili this morning while DGGD was here. She said, ''Oh, good. I get to learn things from you again." So, we talked and smelled spices and seasonings and talked about why they went into the pot. She stirred for a while and then went about her business of entertaining herself. She seems to be getting better at that aspect of her life.
> 
> I made a skillet of cornbread using MasterofNone's cornmeal that she brought to us at KAP. I had just re-seasoned the cornbread skillet my MIL gave me many years ago and the cornbread fell out very nicely onto the serving plate.
> 
> Tim is apparently very much into the garlic, kale, hummus, and garbanzo bean stuffed ravioli I bought at Sam's Club and served earlier this week. I dressed the ravioli with olive oil, sauteed onions and garlic plus a few pieces of chopped green pepper and some salt and pepper, plus a lump of butter. He's had them for lunch the last two days. Think they were a hit.
> 
> No frozen pipes this morning. Yea!!
> 
> Sam, Ben is my SIL who works for Time Warner as a line tech. That is why he's outdoors in this weather and not somewhere inside and warm.
> 
> We are now under a winter storm watch--expecting up to 8'' of snow by tomorrow morning. Just what we needed. Soon we'll be as snowed in as Daralene and Caren.
> 
> Y'all take care and keep comfortable.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, the ravioli sounds like something I'd like. Is it all in one bag or separate?

My DD2 will be going to Sam's on Sunday for her monthly shopping. I'll safely her to pick this up.

Kathy


----------



## iamsam

hey joy - i don't remember you posting before - but then i could be having a craft moment - but i do want to welcome you to the knitting tea party - we will be here all week and we would love to see you join us as often as you can - always fresh hot tea being served and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Joy Marshall said:


> Sounds to me like kitty is looking for a place to have her kittens. Keep us posted.


----------



## purl2diva

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks to the summary I see I missed a lot so here are a few responses
> 
> Kansas-gma, I had kidney stones, same kind as you and nobody ever told me about the lemons or citrus. Thank YOU.


Daralene,

My urologist recommends eating at least one fresh orange a day. She says this is better than juice. There was a time (during and after pregnancies), when I couldn't tolerate orange in any form but I finally "grew" out of that.


----------



## iamsam

oy sioxann - you too - my toilet is frozen again - it basically had just thawed (yesterday) from the last below zero temps - but i think the -17° during the night froze them up again. the temp is going up so maybe they will thaw by morning or i will need to start filling the water closet. what are you knitting now? --- sam



siouxann said:


> Thanks for another great opening, Sam! So sorry about Bailee. While I was not part of the "in" crowd at school, the other kids weren't hateful like they are today. I hope the discipline pendulum swings back toward center soon.
> 
> This morning I discovered that my pipes had frozen. I opened the cabinet doors to let room heat get to them. They finally thawed around 2 this afternoon. It's amazing how often one needs to use the 'toidy' when it can't be flushed! All is well now. This has not happened before. Of course, it has never been this cold for this long, either. Spring can't come too soon !


----------



## iamsam

we all think you should spend tomorrow with your feet up being waited on. --- sam



pacer said:


> No way to catch up on last weeks tea party as I am working all weekend. I cannot stay awake to read or type. Happy Birthday to Swedenme.


----------



## iamsam

flyty1n - bailee has never liked tinora - unless you are part of the "in" group - and that includes the parents - it is not easy going to school there. she really wasn't being bullied per se - it was a girl thing - today we are your friend - tomorrow we are not your friend and will talk about you behind your back and make your life miserable - and then it repeats. and that is not the way bailee does things.

this break from tinora has been coming for quite a while - this is not the first time she has talked about leaving. one time she spend the day in one of the church schools and decided that was not for her. she is excited about doing the online school for the rest of the year - i hope the excitement continues. they check up on her so she is going to need to apply herself. i don't know what will happen next year - i think she will either go to ayersville or napoleon. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Is there not some legal recourse that can be had for the kids and the school where Bailee was bullied? I would surely go and talk with the principal and the teachers in her classes as well. They need to know what wickedness is going on in their school. There is the old quote, "Silence is consent in law." By their silence and not doing something about this, they are tacitly giving their consent.


----------



## iamsam

I'm sorry you haven't been feeling good - sending tons of healing energy your way to surround you with warm healing energy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, spectacular
> Sam, thank you for starting us off.
> First day I've felt human in awhile. Took Maya for walk, we t to library and puttered with learning watercolor techniques from book I bought. Also weeded part of garden. OMG it felt so good to feel good.


----------



## iamsam

that sure looks good Jeanette - when i make it i use a scant half cut of sugar - a cup and a half and the cherries are no long tart. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/tart-cherry-lattice-pie?keycode=ZFB215&utm_content=bufferf899e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Sam --- just for you!


----------



## iamsam

i was watching our news tonight and bobby said 2-4 inches of white stuff- that more would fall in the southern counties. i don't think either one of us needs more snow. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I cleaned out the leftovers from the fridge--roast beef and a couple of chicken thighs and started a pot of chili this morning while DGGD was here. She said, ''Oh, good. I get to learn things from you again." So, we talked and smelled spices and seasonings and talked about why they went into the pot. She stirred for a while and then went about her business of entertaining herself. She seems to be getting better at that aspect of her life.
> 
> I made a skillet of cornbread using MasterofNone's cornmeal that she brought to us at KAP. I had just re-seasoned the cornbread skillet my MIL gave me many years ago and the cornbread fell out very nicely onto the serving plate.
> 
> Tim is apparently very much into the garlic, kale, hummus, and garbanzo bean stuffed ravioli I bought at Sam's Club and served earlier this week. I dressed the ravioli with olive oil, sauteed onions and garlic plus a few pieces of chopped green pepper and some salt and pepper, plus a lump of butter. He's had them for lunch the last two days. Think they were a hit.
> 
> No frozen pipes this morning. Yea!!
> 
> Sam, Ben is my SIL who works for Time Warner as a line tech. That is why he's outdoors in this weather and not somewhere inside and warm.
> 
> We are now under a winter storm watch--expecting up to 8'' of snow by tomorrow morning. Just what we needed. Soon we'll be as snowed in as Daralene and Caren.
> 
> Y'all take care and keep comfortable.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

i didn't fall up the steps bonnie - it would have been better had i taken the steps - i tried to get up on the porch at the other end - no steps - just put you foot up on the porch and kind of give yourself a little jump with the other leg and up on the porch you go - at least that is what i usually did. oh well - the "hurt spot" has a scab on it now and is healing nicely. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I want this bed. --- sam
> 
> http://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/shiner-international-eaed9870-f357-4ab0-bef6-ac7e82c97...
> 
> At least if you had that there shouldn't be so many sharp corner t wreck your legs on! Maybe you need those rounded edges on your front step too! Lol


----------



## iamsam

thanks Jeanette - have it copied. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.craftybaking.com/learn/substitutes
> 
> For the bakers and cooks...


----------



## iamsam

hey miss pam - what kind of weather are you having - i hear the snow pack in not real good this year - lots of unhappy skiers this year. --- sam



Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Sam, for another great opening! Recipes all look great, too.


----------



## iamsam

you copy and paste a pm. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, you asked me to send my " cheat sheet" for the Dreambird. I know someone else also wanted it but don't remember who. I finally got it typed tonight.
> 
> Does anyone know, can you print out a PM? If you can't, anyone who wants it will have to send me an email address.


----------



## iamsam

oh my heather - that makes it really inconvenient living there. --- sam hope the move is going smoothly and that you are getting some help with the chores.



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Up here in Ontario my house pipes have been frozen for about a week now. The weather forcast would look like this is going to be the statis quo for the foreseeable future.


----------



## iamsam

i thought the ultimate grilled cheese sounded good also and i would have made the tomato soup to go with it. at least we always have tomato soup with toasted cheese sandwiches. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Give one from me too. I know all about the cliques and snobs in school. Hopefully she will get along ok with the on line school and new school next year. My grandaughters do on line and it's absolutely wonderful for them, lots of activities.
> I sure did miss a lot from last week. Onthe wingsofadove I hopoe you got your frozen issues sorted out. No furnace, water or car would have put me over the edge I'm afraid.
> Sam the ultimate grilled cheese sandwich sounds yum!


----------



## iamsam

glad you stopped - those were not roads to be driving on - hope things thaw a little tomorrow - drive safe. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hello all from a rainy, icy Tennessee,
> 
> I was able to nap for a bit over an hour before I got my beep for a load picking up near Tupelo, MS going to Valley City, OH. 160 miles of deadhead, then having to go to three different places to get the right place. Got to the right place (receiving, not shipping?) And it was two boxes on a pallet, not secured. The guy acted like it was an imposition for them to shrink wrap it. But they did. 126 miles into the run on two lane roads that were icy and snow covered, I finally got to I40 in Tennessee. Only to see the east bound lanes backed up. Luckily saw it before I got on the ramp. Had already decided to stop for the night as this doesn't deliver till Monday. Couple small truck stops at this exit so got supper and filed up with gas. Parked for the night and so glad to be stationary. Rain, sleet and icy roads. Van is covered in ice. I'll try to get pix in the morning.


----------



## iamsam

hopefully he will find a motel and wait until the roads have thawed a little in the morning - at least hopefully the sun will be enough to start them thawing. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> My brother is somewhere near Knoxville - driving there from Pidgeon Forge so may be on the same roads as you. This is very strange weather for that part of the country. We were in Knoxville the end of February 10 years ago and everything was already green and the flowers were all beginning to grow.
> 
> Hope the sun comes out and you thaw out! Stay safe and warm.


----------



## iamsam

everyone must be in bed and so should i. stay warm - stay cool - where ever you are. --- sam


----------



## Miss Pam

thewren said:


> hey miss pam - what kind of weather are you having - i hear the snow pack in not real good this year - lots of unhappy skiers this year. --- sam


You heard right, Sam. It's been a really mild winter and, yes, not much snow pack this year. We've had enough rain, though, that the reservoirs are full. Lots of unhappy skiers. Daytime temps have been in the 50s and overnight temps in upper 30s to low 40s. Can't complain.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Thinking about your brother, Julie. With all the technical advances, there are still medical mysteries. I hope some help is found for him. His attitude is admirable.
> 
> Lots of good recipes, Sam. Thank you. There are some chocolate cakes that sound very tempting. So sorry about the difficulties your granddaughter is experiencing. Children can be unbelievably cruel sometimes. I wish her the very best with her online studies, and when the time comes, a much better time at a different school.


And his medical issues start just prior to vaccinations for things like Scarlet Fever- we all also came down with Measles- but there is allergies to various medications running in the family- myself I am allergic to Aspirin and Penicillin but not the multiple allergies that Alastair has- but also I had Scarlet Fever only mildly. As did his twin.
I am not at all sure that I would be able to keep as hopeful as he is.


----------



## sugarsugar

Just jumping in on the new week. It has been and still is at 6.30pm a very hot day.... 37c . Same again tomorrow, so a hot night ahead. Back soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Just jumping in on the new week. It has been and still is at 6.30pm a very hot day.... 37c . Same again tomorrow, so a hot night ahead. Back soon.


We had quite a heavy shower of rain about two hours ago- so it has cooled down nicely. Rather you than me! That would be one just to survive- not for getting anything much done- how does Serena handle the heat?


----------



## Lurker 2

If I am repeating myself my apologies- I downloaded this and think I forgot to post it!
Another image from 'The Factory' in Kaikoura, sunset yesterday- no rain but the hint of a rainbow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

kehinkle said:


> I'm between Nashville and Jackson. JusT looked and the east bound lanes are still backed up. One lady said she got stuck in it near Jackson and took the first exit she could. On her way to Knoxville. Asked if there was any other way and i told her on 70 but wouldn't recommend it tonight. Couple of truck drivers said they wouldn't continue tonight either. Every thing is ice covered. Hope it clears up some after the sun comes up.
> 
> Had to switch to phone as tablet was almost dead. Did catch up on least week's but haven't read this week's yet.
> 
> Happy belated birthday to the ones who celebrated on the 20th.
> 
> Loved the pics of the sewing projects and the baby things. I still haven't finished anything. Oh, i did get a pot holder and skillet handle cover done this week. May have time to do needlework this weekend, if i can get the 600 miles done tomorrow.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Jeanette, i hope your brother is not out in this tonight.


I'm sure he would have pulled off given how bad it is---he grew up in Northern Iowa too so respects ice and snow! I remember one year when we drove down to Florida to visit my Mom and we drove through something like you are describing -- the grill of the van was complete ice when we stopped for gas - then decided to stop for the night. The next day was sunny and everything glistened.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> that sure looks good Jeanette - when i make it i use a scant half cut of sugar - a cup and a half and the cherries are no long tart. --- sam


DD#1 loves cherry pie and I don't think she's ever had a tart cherry one so I bought some tart cherries in the can (none frozen at the store) and will make it for her tomorrow. I didn't get the pie filling so will be able to sweeten it to our liking (not very sweet).


----------



## Normaedern

Justsaving a chair! I am off out to have my hair done as today is DD's wedding. I hope I have some photos fot you all, tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning everybody from a beautiful clear blue skied northeast England not a hint of frost or a cold wind in sight .Anerica must be getting all our cold weather as well as their own. Sorry about that but I don't want it back not now when spring is going to be on the way 

Julie lovely picture and I hope your brother feels better than he has been 

Caren you have beautiful grandchildren they look as if they are having fun at grandmas 

Heather and Siouxann sorry to hear about your frozen pipes hope you get it all sorted out soon 

Kathy glad you are keeping safe in those horrible driving conditions 

Sassafras 123 and I'm happy that you are feeling a lot better and life's good 

Busyworkerbee Hope the weather has calmed down where you are 


Have a lovely day everyone where ever you are. Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I'm so sorry Bailee is having trouble at school,I hope she will do well with her on-line schooling & find a good school for next year.
> I don't know what kids are thinking with the" sexting" is there no common sense anymore? I wonder what will happen in court. I heard here that they can end up on the " sex offender" list & ruin their lives.I think perhaps there needs to be some lessons in common sense before kids are given cell phones
> 
> Thanks for all the wonderful recipes, something for everyone again.
> Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries, so helpful to find things later.
> Well, off to make some supper.


Ditto to all the above and thanks Sam for another great start off.

I am afraid common sense isnt common any more.


----------



## KateB

Normaedern said:


> Justsaving a chair! I am off out to have my hair done as today is DD's wedding. I hope I have some photos fot you all, tomorrow.


I hope you all have a lovely day. It's a beautiful, bright day here and I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's the same in Wales.


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Justsaving a chair! I am off out to have my hair done as today is DD's wedding. I hope I have some photos fot you all, tomorrow.


Hope you have the beautiful weather we are having for your daughters wedding look forward to seeing the pictures and congratulations to your daughter 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot so I can find the new tea party.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need hugs for everyone.
> 
> Heading to bed after a long day with three of the grandsons. Good night all.


Great photo!


----------



## Swedenme

Miss Pam I would like to send birthday wishes back to you 
Happy birthday &#127874;&#128144;


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> is goolwa on the coast? --- sam


Yes. It's actually situated on the mouth of the major river in the country so both coast and river here. The place Mum has rented overlooks the river. This weekend is the Wooden Boats Festival. Today there were lots of interesting looking boats on the river which Mum could see from her lounge room. So might have some nice photos tomorrow if they all appear again- and we might head off to see what is going on for it as well.

Started looking at the recipes and decided to leave it until I can copy them into my folders on my computer (on my iPad now). However did show the frist one to my niece. Her mother comes from Sichuan province. Her response to how it seemed was that seemed reasonably close, then said it was a white persons Sichuanese dish.

Not good the news about Bailee. Teasing can be horrid. If it hadn't been for an aunt paying for me to go to Catholic School for the last two years of High School I wouldn't have gone back to school and who knows what I would have ended up doing with myself. She offered my brother the same thing and he refused- and never really did much with himself. It was teasing that would have stopped me going back- during that year I had thought if I went to another school I would be OK now. And that turned out to be the case- I really enjoyed those two years of school.


----------



## darowil

A similar thing seems to have happened here- no idea what the outcome will be. But a teenager befriended a stranger on Facebook who claimed to be from the US. Ended up sending her inappropriate photos which she forwarded to friends before she decided that something wasn't right and reported it.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> We had quite a heavy shower of rain about two hours ago- so it has cooled down nicely. Rather you than me! That would be one just to survive- not for getting anything much done- how does Serena handle the heat?


She does fine. She is spending the weekend at the OTHER grandmas house. Again.

We were supposed to have rain but it didnt happen. Is is now down to 22c at 9.30pm. So assuming that it continues to drop overnight it shouldnt be too bad.

Have just been watching the news about the 2 cyclones. Quite a lot of homes lost and damaged from both. No fatalities I dont think. Now the concern is floods from all of the rain they are having from it.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> If I am repeating myself my apologies- I downloaded this and think I forgot to post it!
> Another image from 'The Factory' in Kaikoura, sunset yesterday- no rain but the hint of a rainbow.


Wow, that is lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> Miss Pam I would like to send birthday wishes back to you
> Happy birthday 🎂💐


Happy Birthday from me too :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I want this bed. --- sam
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/shiner-international-eaed9870-f357-4ab0-bef6-ac7e82c976d2?sale=1&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Subscribers-production&utm_campaign=Daily%20Sales%202015-02-20&email=hahb7166%40gmail.com&open=1


You'll fall out trying to get in it. But then again no sharp edges to catch your legs on.

David has just picked Maryanne up, she rang to say they have just left. Said 'Hello Kangaroo. Oh." silence then "we just hit a kangaroo. I suppose the kangaroo will be OK" So I said hows the car. Its still driving and the lights are working I was told. Fortunately David had slowed down and moved away from the 'roo who followed him. So more like the 'roo hit the car I think.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> You'll fall out trying to get in it. But then again no sharp edges to catch your legs on.
> 
> David has just picked Maryanne up, she rang to say they have just left. Said 'Hello Kangaroo. Oh." silence then "we just hit a kangaroo. I suppose the kangaroo will be OK" So I said hows the car. Its still driving and the lights are working I was told. Fortunately David had slowed down and moved away from the 'roo who followed him. So more like the 'roo hit the car I think.


 :shock: I hope the car isnt too damaged. Lucky David had slowed down though. How hot has it been with you.?


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: I hope the car isnt too damaged. Lucky David had slowed down though. How hot has it been with you.?


39.5 today.

Just saw a lovely fireworks display. I heard fireworks and so we looked outside. Realised we would see better from the side of the road, so down we went. Assume it was to do with the Wooden Boat Festival. They were on a bridge getting the stunning effects of the Sydney ones- but not as good as Sydney. But they were lovely and a nice ending to the day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Normaedern said:


> Justsaving a chair! I am off out to have my hair done as today is DD's wedding. I hope I have some photos fot you all, tomorrow.


I hope it's a lovely day for you - looking forward to the photos.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, you asked me to send my " cheat sheet" for the Dreambird. I know someone else also wanted it but don't remember who. I finally got it typed tonight.
> 
> Does anyone know, can you print out a PM? If you can't, anyone who wants it will have to send me an email address.


On a computer you can copy it and then paste it into a woed document of some type and print it from there. If you tried to print the PM while I think you could you would get the whole page.
A word document I tried to say, but it refuses to let me change it!


----------



## darowil

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Up here in Ontario my house pipes have been frozen for about a week now. The weather forcast would look like this is going to be the statis quo for the foreseeable future.


Does this mean you have been without water all this time?


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> 39.5 today.
> 
> Just saw a lovely fireworks display. I heard fireworks and so we looked outside. Realised we would see better from the side of the road, so down we went. Assume it was to do with the Wooden Boat Festival. They were on a bridge getting the stunning effects of the Sydney ones- but not as good as Sydney. But they were lovely and a nice ending to the day.


I havent gone to see fireworks in ages. It would have been nice sitting outside and watching that.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Got it, thanks. Yes, you can print out a PM -- I highlight it - right click the mouse and then "print selection".


For reason most times I can't print selection- but everyknow and then the option to so pops up and I never know what was done differently to give me the option.


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> For reason most times I can't print selection- but everyknow and then the option to so pops up and I never know what was done differently to give me the option.


It depends on what browser you use -- I find that doing it this way when using Chrome works very well -- it's a little tougher in Internet Explorer, but it will work.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> flyty1n - bailee has never liked tinora - unless you are part of the "in" group - and that includes the parents - it is not easy going to school there. she really wasn't being bullied per se - it was a girl thing - today we are your friend - tomorrow we are not your friend and will talk about you behind your back and make your life miserable - and then it repeats. and that is not the way bailee does things.
> 
> this break from tinora has been coming for quite a while - this is not the first time she has talked about leaving. one time she spend the day in one of the church schools and decided that was not for her. she is excited about doing the online school for the rest of the year - i hope the excitement continues. they check up on her so she is going to need to apply herself. i don't know what will happen next year - i think she will either go to ayersville or napoleon. --- sam


I think I remeber saying she spent a day in a church school now that you mention it. Just doesn't want me editing tonight!


----------



## Lurker 2

Two Birthdays today; Gottastch (Kathy J) 
and Miss Pam

Happy Birthday to both of you! May it be a fabulous day!


----------



## Lurker 2

I thought it was lovely, too! I have not heard anything further about Al.



Swedenme said:


> Good morning everybody from a beautiful clear blue skied northeast England not a hint of frost or a cold wind in sight .Anerica must be getting all our cold weather as well as their own. Sorry about that but I don't want it back not now when spring is going to be on the way
> 
> Julie lovely picture and I hope your brother feels better than he has been
> 
> Caren you have beautiful grandchildren they look as if they are having fun at grandmas
> 
> Heather and Siouxann sorry to hear about your frozen pipes hope you get it all sorted out soon
> 
> Kathy glad you are keeping safe in those horrible driving conditions
> 
> Sassafras 123 and I'm happy that you are feeling a lot better and life's good
> 
> Busyworkerbee Hope the weather has calmed down where you are
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone where ever you are. Sonja


----------



## darowil

well David and Maryanne have arrived. A dent in the car near the front but missed the lights and seems to not be causing any problems in the car.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today; Gottastch (Kathy J)
> and Miss Pam
> 
> Happy Birthday to both of you! May it be a fabulous day!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Happy Birthday to you both


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> well David and Maryanne have arrived. A dent in the car near the front but missed the lights and seems to not be causing any problems in the car.


That is not too bad then- I gather the Kangaroo kept on it's way?


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> It depends on what browser you use -- I find that doing it this way when using Chrome works very well -- it's a little tougher in Internet Explorer, but it will work.


wonder whether it depends on whether it is through the internet or not as to when it works for me? Gives me an idea as to what to look for.Just interested rather yhen expecting to get anything useful from it.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> That is not too bad then- I gather the Kangaroo kept on it's way?


Yes it hopped off, so no idea as to whether or not it was badly injured.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today; Gottastch (Kathy J)
> and Miss Pam
> 
> Happy Birthday to both of you! May it be a fabulous day!


And a very Happy Birthday to you both. Hope you have lovely days both of you


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Thanks for another great opening, Sam! So sorry about Bailee. While I was not part of the "in" crowd at school, the other kids weren't hateful like they are today. I hope the discipline pendulum swings back toward center soon.
> 
> This morning I discovered that my pipes had frozen. I opened the cabinet doors to let room heat get to them. They finally thawed around 2 this afternoon. It's amazing how often one needs to use the 'toidy' when it can't be flushed! All is well now. This has not happened before. Of course, it has never been this cold for this long, either. Spring can't come too soon !


Hi, Souixann. How are you? We haven't heard from you in a while. So sorry about the pipes. I remember those days too well when we were living in the country. Hope you can keep them dripping in the future so you can avoid that irritation!
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg

Lurker 2 said:


> If I am repeating myself my apologies- I downloaded this and think I forgot to post it!
> Another image from 'The Factory' in Kaikoura, sunset yesterday- no rain but the hint of a rainbow.


What a beautiful picture to wake up to.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot so I can find the new tea party.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need hugs for everyone.
> 
> Heading to bed after a long day with three of the grandsons. Good night all.


Leave it to boys to "pose" for the camera. I know they kept you hopping. Hope the wrist is feeling better!
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg

Happy Birthday Pam and Kathy. Enjoy your special day,


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, you asked me to send my " cheat sheet" for the Dreambird. I know someone else also wanted it but don't remember who. I finally got it typed tonight.
> 
> Does anyone know, can you print out a PM? If you can't, anyone who wants it will have to send me an email address.


I'd love to have your cheat sheet for the Dreambird. One of these days, I AM going to make it. I'll PM my email daddy so you can send it there...that way I know I can print it.
So glad you're doing the workshop!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, spectacular
> Sam, thank you for starting us off.
> First day I've felt human in awhile. Took Maya for walk, we t to library and puttered with learning watercolor techniques from book I bought. Also weeded part of garden. OMG it felt so good to feel good.


Good!! I'm sure others have sent good vibes to you. I've been keeping you in my prayers and will continue until you have your good health back.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> What a beautiful picture to wake up to.


I am so glad you like it!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Happy Birthday to Kathy and to Pam.

Sam, I am so sorry Bailee is being given such a hard time. It sounds as if some time away from some of those kids may be the very best thing for her. I hadn't come across on-line schooling, but it seems like a good way of providing a breathing space while the school sorts out the issues.

Lovely picture, Julie!

Darowil, kangaroos on the road are not something we have to deal with! It is mostly small mammals that we encounter while out, and they invariably come off worst. Just occasionally, someone has the misfortune to hit a deer, some of which can be big and heavy enough to do serious damage, but it is rare. I am glad Maryanne's close encounter was not too bad.


----------



## Miss Pam

Swedenme said:


> Miss Pam I would like to send birthday wishes back to you
> Happy birthday 🎂💐


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## Miss Pam

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday from me too :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today; Gottastch (Kathy J)
> and Miss Pam
> 
> Happy Birthday to both of you! May it be a fabulous day!


Thank you, Julie! And Happy Birthday to Gottasch!


----------



## Miss Pam

darowil said:


> And a very Happy Birthday to you both. Hope you have lovely days both of you


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam

Grannypeg said:


> Happy Birthday Pam and Kathy. Enjoy your special day,


Thank you, Grannypeg!


----------



## Miss Pam

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy Birthday to Kathy and to Pam.


Thank you!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

kehinkle said:


> Hello all from a rainy, icy Tennessee,
> Parked for the night and so glad to be stationary. Rain, sleet and icy roads. Van is covered in ice. I'll try to get pix in the morning.


Woman, you be really careful out there-- that sounds so scary. We got a bit of ice, probably freezing rain but nothing like you are dealing with. The walks look a bit glazed but we have sun so hoping it melts fast. I'd really like to get a walk today but may not. You and Lila will have a great cuddle!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> If I am repeating myself my apologies- I downloaded this and think I forgot to post it!
> Another image from 'The Factory' in Kaikoura, sunset yesterday- no rain but the hint of a rainbow.


Thanks, Julie. That's gorgeous!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Normaedern said:


> Justsaving a chair! I am off out to have my hair done as today is DD's wedding. I hope I have some photos fot you all, tomorrow.


Looking forward to the pictures. I know it will be fun.
Junek
.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today; Gottastch (Kathy J)
> and Miss Pam
> 
> Happy Birthday to both of you! May it be a fabulous day!


And a very happy birthday from me, too.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jknappva said:


> I'd love to have your cheat sheet for the Dreambird. One of these days, I AM going to make it. I'll PM my email daddy so you can send it there...that way I know I can print it.
> So glad you're doing the workshop!
> Junek


Darn tablet... daddy had nothing to do with what we were talking about, grrrrrr
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today; Gottastch (Kathy J)
> and Miss Pam
> 
> Happy Birthday to both of you! May it be a fabulous day!


And an echo from here-- with wishes for many more for both of you.


----------



## Miss Pam

jknappva said:


> And a very happy birthday from me, too.
> Junek


Thank you, June!


----------



## Miss Pam

Kansas g-ma said:


> And an echo from here-- with wishes for many more for both of you.


Thank you!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> wonder whether it depends on whether it is through the internet or not as to when it works for me? Gives me an idea as to what to look for.Just interested rather yhen expecting to get anything useful from it.


I use IE and don't often remember that there is a right click but have found right click can bring up different things at different times. When I want to copy a pix, sometimes it doesn't show "copy" as a function but if I right click off that string of options and right click again (same place, etc) it will give the string that has "copy" in it. I can't explain it, just know it does it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So glad you are feeling better. Not feeling well is so tiring both physically and mentally.


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, spectacular
> Sam, thank you for starting us off.
> First day I've felt human in awhile. Took Maya for walk, we t to library and puttered with learning watercolor techniques from book I bought. Also weeded part of garden. OMG it felt so good to feel good.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is gorgeous....a pink rainbow.....also the beach is so white; what little you can see through the grasses.


Lurker 2 said:


> If I am repeating myself my apologies- I downloaded this and think I forgot to post it!
> Another image from 'The Factory' in Kaikoura, sunset yesterday- no rain but the hint of a rainbow.


----------



## TNS

Normaedern said:


> Justsaving a chair! I am off out to have my hair done as today is DD's wedding. I hope I have some photos fot you all, tomorrow.


We'll save you a place until you get back with all the photos! Im sure it's going to be a beautiful wedding, and you will enjoy it very much.


----------



## pearlone

Morning from a sunny and warming Florida. Had a couple of chilly days here, but nothing as the ladies have up north and those closer south to us. Weatherman says will be be in low 70's for a few days then 66degrees. I am not complaining as I am so grateful to be and not up north. I would be so crippled I could not move.Met with a new RA doctor here. Have to transfer to new doctors as we will be permanent Florida residents soon. He also wants me to go on a biologic medication, which when I read the side effects I am terrified of doing. Know it is coming soon as my current meds are not doing the job. Is anyone at the tea party on biologic medication for RA. Just wondering how it works for those on it with the side effects.

Kehinkle you are very brave to be out on the road in the weather you are running into. Stay warm and drive safely. It is always the other drivers you have to watch out for. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for safe travels.

Happy Birthday to Miss Pam and Kathy J. Hope you both have a special day.

I will be back a little later. Need to get dressed for the day.Hope all that are ill feel better soon. Purly


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Cars yes - furnace no. Life goes on



tami_ohio said:


> Hope you get those pipes thawed out quickly. Did you get the furnace fixed and the cars started?


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Miss Pam and Kathy. Hope your day is special.

Kathy-glad you were able to find refuge for the night. Be safe!

Darowil-in my part of the world, we have to watch out for deer. They cause the same sort of problem as your kangaroos.


----------



## TNS

Sam, I'm just able to start catching up and it's already mid afternoon, Saturday here. Thanks for the recipes, sad to hear about Bailee's school problems, and hope she will be happier now with online schooling until next school year. 
Invaluable summaries from Margart and Kate - thanks both!


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Julie. That's gorgeous!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for noting this Julie!

Happy Birthday to Gottastch and to Miss Pam! Wishing you both a fabulous day....heck....make it the entire weekend! {{{HUGS}}}}


Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today; Gottastch (Kathy J)
> and Miss Pam
> 
> Happy Birthday to both of you! May it be a fabulous day!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like they're having a good time.


They had lots of fun building forts watching faborite cartoons and such. Seth has had lots of fun this week with his big rig. :roll: he makes noises when backing it up so people get put of his way. He got a flat tire on the trailer and changed it. Has had more fun with it than ever. The older and I watched history channel, Ancient Rome technology. He was very interested in it.


----------



## TNS

Swedenme said:


> Miss Pam I would like to send birthday wishes back to you
> Happy birthday 🎂💐


Happy birthday from the Channel Isles too


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm hoping you will get a picture of the bride wearing the beautiful shawl you made her. Looking forward to pictures.


TNS said:


> We'll save you a place until you get back with all the photos! Im sure it's going to be a beautiful wedding, and you will enjoy it very much.


----------



## TNS

Happy birthday Kathy J! Have a lovely day.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> well David and Maryanne have arrived. A dent in the car near the front but missed the lights and seems to not be causing any problems in the car.


Thank goodness they aren't hurt.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love Seth's vivid imagination! Such a character he is.  Beautiful picture of your early morning visitor.


NanaCaren said:


> They had lots of fun building forts watching faborite cartoons and such. Seth has had lots of fun this week with his big rig. :roll: he makes noises when backing it up so people get put of his way. He got a flat tire on the trailer and changed it. Has had more fun with it than ever. The older and I watched history channel, Ancient Rome technology. He was very interested in it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is cloudy and my ch warmer than it has been. A tad windy though. The house is quiet today with the absence of grandchildren. Going to be a day of rest for me. I have started on the fingers of the first glove &#128077; won't be long before I finally get them finished. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing energy for those in need. Hugs for all!!! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## TNS

Sassafrass, good that you are feeling a bit better, and hope the improvement continues.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> They had lots of fun building forts watching faborite cartoons and such. Seth has had lots of fun this week with his big rig. :roll: he makes noises when backing it up so people get put of his way. He got a flat tire on the trailer and changed it. Has had more fun with it than ever. The older and I watched history channel, Ancient Rome technology. He was very interested in it.


Great imaginations!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Great imaginations!


They all think of the best things. I wouldn't let him bring the Tonka truck in the house, he made his own.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I can go into the town of Forest and get drinking/cookng water from the town spring. For all else I am melting snow of which there is an abundance. I'm going on 72 in August; I think I'm getting a little old for this.



darowil said:


> Does this mean you have been without water all this time?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your breakfast makes me so hungry. Do rest your arm from time to time while working on those gloves.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is cloudy and my ch warmer than it has been. A tad windy though. The house is quiet today with the absence of grandchildren. Going to be a day of rest for me. I have started on the fingers of the first glove 👍 won't be long before I finally get them finished.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need. Hugs for all!!! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> They had lots of fun building forts watching faborite cartoons and such. Seth has had lots of fun this week with his big rig. :roll: he makes noises when backing it up so people get put of his way. He got a flat tire on the trailer and changed it. Has had more fun with it than ever. The older and I watched history channel, Ancient Rome technology. He was very interested in it.


Sounds like Nana's house was fun.
I feel so sorry for the wild animals trying to find food in all the snow!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

Hey all--still catching up on last week's but hope to get back soon!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is cloudy and my ch warmer than it has been. A tad windy though. The house is quiet today with the absence of grandchildren. Going to be a day of rest for me. I have started on the fingers of the first glove 👍 won't be long before I finally get them finished.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need. Hugs for all!!! Have a wonderful day.


Good morning, Caren. I know the house will seem empty with the children gone.
I'm so over our snow...I'm ready for it to be gone. My wheelchair doesn't have 4-wheel drive so getting out isn't happening!!
Don't overdo with your wrist!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is cloudy and my ch warmer than it has been. A tad windy though. The house is quiet today with the absence of grandchildren. Going to be a day of rest for me. I have started on the fingers of the first glove 👍 won't be long before I finally get them finished.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need. Hugs for all!!! Have a wonderful day.


Forgot to add how delicious breakfast looks!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> If I am repeating myself my apologies- I downloaded this and think I forgot to post it!
> Another image from 'The Factory' in Kaikoura, sunset yesterday- no rain but the hint of a rainbow.


So Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today; Gottastch (Kathy J)
> and Miss Pam
> 
> Happy Birthday to both of you! May it be a fabulous day!


From me too!


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> They all think of the best things. I wouldn't let him bring the Tonka truck in the house, he made his own.


My couches have been everything from American Ninja Warrior Training apparatus to polar bear caves -- so much fun to watch them and their imaginations.


----------



## Bonnie7591

So are the other schools far away? Will a bus take her there or will parents have to get her there? I hope she finds a place where she can enjoy the rest of her school years. School can be so socially difficult. I moved to Saskatchewan when I started grade 8 so know it's hard to be the newcomer in school too.



thewren said:


> flyty1n - bailee has never liked tinora - unless you are part of the "in" group - and that includes the parents - it is not easy going to school there. she really wasn't being bullied per se - it was a girl thing - today we are your friend - tomorrow we are not your friend and will talk about you behind your back and make your life miserable - and then it repeats. and that is not the way bailee does things.
> 
> this break from tinora has been coming for quite a while - this is not the first time she has talked about leaving. one time she spend the day in one of the church schools and decided that was not for her. she is excited about doing the online school for the rest of the year - i hope the excitement continues. they check up on her so she is going to need to apply herself. i don't know what will happen next year - i think she will either go to ayersville or napoleon. --- sam


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday to all celebrating today.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> If I am repeating myself my apologies- I downloaded this and think I forgot to post it!
> Another image from 'The Factory' in Kaikoura, sunset yesterday- no rain but the hint of a rainbow.


What a beautiful picture.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, So sorry to hear about the trouble Bailee has been having at school. I just watched a tragic movie about bullying yesterday before I read this. I'm so glad she is able to change schools, but how traumatic for her. Nice that her grandpa has gone through this and in his wisdom can say I've been there and I'm here for you. My heart just goes out to her but you must be so proud of her for not partaking in the other's behaviour. Even though she isn't the one that told, she is an outsider for not partaking and that took a lot of courage not to fit in. A credit to her and your family. Loving and healing thoughts for her after this experience.

How is your arm doing and your leg??

Thank you so much for all the special recipes. I was thinking how you really could write a book for knitters and knitting cooks by just putting your beginning pages of each KTP in order. It is a little like Prairie Home Companion only set in Ohio and written instead of over the radio. You could include the pattern links you have given in other posts. Hmmmm, "Sam's Knitting Home Companion. You could add more of your memories whenever you wanted and change names if your family wanted. Perhaps calling it The Wren's Knitting Home Companion." Listen to me dreaming. I sure would buy it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Normaedern said:


> Justsaving a chair! I am off out to have my hair done as today is DD's wedding. I hope I have some photos fot you all, tomorrow.


I hope everything goes well & will be waiting for pictures.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday Pam. May your birthday be lovely and a special day since it is the day you were born. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Great recipes Sam. Beautiful photos Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gottastch, Hope you check here to see your Birthday wishes. Wishing you a lovely day and a celebration in style.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today; Gottastch (Kathy J)
> and Miss Pam
> 
> Happy Birthday to both of you! May it be a fabulous day!


Kathy & Pam, hope you both have a great birthday.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva wrote:
I'd love to have your cheat sheet for the Dreambird. One of these days, I AM going to make it. I'll PM my email daddy so you can send it there...that way I know I can print it.
So glad you're doing the workshop!
Junek


Darn tablet... daddy had nothing to do with what we were talking about, grrrrrr
Junek
 

I already sent the sheet. I'm glad you're enjoying the workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy Birthday to Kathy and to Pam.
> 
> Sam, I am so sorry Bailee is being given such a hard time. It sounds as if some time away from some of those kids may be the very best thing for her. I hadn't come across on-line schooling, but it seems like a good way of providing a breathing space while the school sorts out the issues.
> 
> Lovely picture, Julie!
> 
> Darowil, kangaroos on the road are not something we have to deal with! It is mostly small mammals that we encounter while out, and they invariably come off worst. Just occasionally, someone has the misfortune to hit a deer, some of which can be big and heavy enough to do serious damage, but it is rare. I am glad Maryanne's close encounter was not too bad.


Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Miss Pam

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, Miss Pam and Kathy. Hope your day is special.
> 
> Kathy-glad you were able to find refuge for the night. Be safe!
> 
> Darowil-in my part of the world, we have to watch out for deer. They cause the same sort of problem as your kangaroos.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Julie. That's gorgeous!
> Junek


That is rather what I thought.


----------



## Miss Pam

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for noting this Julie!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Gottastch and to Miss Pam! Wishing you both a fabulous day....heck....make it the entire weekend! {{{HUGS}}}}


Thanks, Gwen!


----------



## Miss Pam

TNS said:


> Happy birthday from the Channel Isles too


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That is gorgeous....a pink rainbow.....also the beach is so white; what little you can see through the grasses.


The camera fired at just the right moment!


----------



## Miss Pam

KateB said:


> From me too!


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam

martina said:


> Happy Birthday to all celebrating today.


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Birthday Pam. May your birthday be lovely and a special day since it is the day you were born. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Daralene!


----------



## Miss Pam

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy & Pam, hope you both have a great birthday.


Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for noting this Julie!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Gottastch and to Miss Pam! Wishing you both a fabulous day....heck....make it the entire weekend! {{{HUGS}}}}


I'm not always first off the block- Kate has beaten me to it sometimes, and Ohio Joy occasionally- just a matter of checking!


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, what a beautiful scene. Thank you.
Gottastch and Miss Pam, have a wonderful birthday.
Sam, my heart hurts for Bailee. It's bad enough, horrible actually, that teens act that way. Parents acting like that is unbelievable.
Thank you all for comments on my feeling better.
Kehinkle, you are so brave to drive in that weather. I'm glad you decided to stop for the night.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> So Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I thought so, too!


----------



## sassafras123

Has anyone heard from Shirley?


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a beautiful picture.


I loved the pink everywhere!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, what a beautiful scene. Thank you.
> Gottastch and Miss Pam, have a wonderful birthday.
> Sam, my heart hurts for Bailee. It's bad enough, horrible actually, that teens act that way. Parents acting like that is unbelievable.
> Thank you all for comments on my feeling better.
> Kehinkle, you are so brave to drive in that weather. I'm glad you decided to stop for the night.


Thanks, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Has anyone heard from Shirley?


Shirley- each time I have looked is quite active on other threads of the main forum.


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy belated to Sonja--glad it was a good day!

Happy birthday as well to Kathy! It's my SIL's birthday too today--he is 31.

Sam, thanks for getting all those recipes together. We love Chinese food--I can vouch that the pork and ginger pot stickers are fantastic--and happy New Year to all as we begin the Year of the Sheep. The best year for knitters? LOL

I can also relate to poor Bailee's school issues...it's awful how kids treat each other. I hope they find a good solution for her and I hope those kids find themselves punished in court.

Julie, I am lifted by Alistair's determination as well and continue sending good thoughts.

I am still pages behind but must get to some chores--have cleaned the bathroom and kitchen but now the vacuuming needs done--and DD and I may go out to see the Dragon Dance for Chinese New Year at the international market later this morning. 

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everybody just got caught up.

Happy birthday to Kathy and Pam :thumbup:

Loo at what I woke up to this morning. Fresh bread made by Greg


----------



## jheiens

kehinkle said:


> Joy, the ravioli sounds like something I'd like. Is it all in one bag or separate?
> 
> My DD2 will be going to Sam's on Sunday for her monthly shopping. I'll safely her to pick this up.
> 
> Kathy


Kathy, the ravioli comes in a two section package with enough for 4 or 5 servings in each side. The vegs, olive oil, seasonings were my additions. My folks tend to prefer other than marinara sauce with their pasta. I just use that as an opportunity to get more vegetables into them. They weren't bad cold--I snitched a bit of Tim's as I warmed them for his lunch yesterday!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

purl2diva said:


> Daralene,
> 
> My urologist recommends eating at least one fresh orange a day. She says this is better than juice. There was a time (during and after pregnancies), when I couldn't tolerate orange in any form but I finally "grew" out of that.


I like oranges and love grapefruit, but ever since I had my first baby, I haven't been able to tolerate it well. I do break down and eat a grapefruit once in a while (it's worth it!) but can't do it often.


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy birthday to Pam as well!



Kathleendoris said:


> Darowil, kangaroos on the road are not something we have to deal with! It is mostly small mammals that we encounter while out, and they invariably come off worst. Just occasionally, someone has the misfortune to hit a deer, some of which can be big and heavy enough to do serious damage, but it is rare. I am glad Maryanne's close encounter was not too bad.


Don't think I'd like driving around with 'roos...we do have large animals here of course and some of the collisions have totaled cars and even killed people (deer back home and elk here), so good that there wasn't much damage.

Hope the wedding goes off smoothly and congratulations to the happy couple. Enjoy the day, Norma.

Melody, keep that man (I know you intend to!). 

Okay, really am going this time--got the vacuuming done and on to the next thing.


----------



## Grandmapaula

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, Miss Pam and Kathy. Hope your day is special.
> 
> Kathy-glad you were able to find refuge for the night. Be safe!
> 
> Darowil-in my part of the world, we have to watch out for deer. They cause the same sort of problem as your kangaroos.


Same thing here in NY - deer are everywhere. I think all my family have hit deer at one time or another. The good thing is, if you call the state police or county sheriff, they will come and give you a "tag" and you can take the deer to a butcher and keep the meat. Since we all love venison, it's not a bad deal - depends on how much damage it does to a car. Bob once hit a huge buck and we ended up taking that car to the junkyard, but revenge was delicious!!

I am such a sucker for my grandchildren! I decided that the weather was too nasty to go grocery shopping or to the laundromat, but when Jake called and asked me to go to his basketball game this afternoon, I said "I'll be there, honey" without any hesitation. So, now I have to go out into the snow and wind anyway. Oh, well, it's only 6 miles and if I go the slightly longer way (6.5 miles), only one gradual hill instead of 2 steep ones. The things I do for my family - I can't say no!

Think I'll go eat before I go out. Love and hugs to all, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Happy belated to Sonja--glad it was a good day!
> 
> Happy birthday as well to Kathy! It's my SIL's birthday too today--he is 31.
> 
> Sam, thanks for getting all those recipes together. We love Chinese food--I can vouch that the pork and ginger pot stickers are fantastic--and happy New Year to all as we begin the Year of the Sheep. The best year for knitters? LOL
> 
> I can also relate to poor Bailee's school issues...it's awful how kids treat each other. I hope they find a good solution for her and I hope those kids find themselves punished in court.
> 
> Julie, I am lifted by Alistair's determination as well and continue sending good thoughts.
> 
> I am still pages behind but must get to some chores--have cleaned the bathroom and kitchen but now the vacuuming needs done--and DD and I may go out to see the Dragon Dance for Chinese New Year at the international market later this morning.
> 
> Hugs & blessings!


Thanks, Sorlenna!


----------



## Miss Pam

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody just got caught up.
> 
> Happy birthday to Kathy and Pam :thumbup:
> 
> Loo at what I woke up to this morning. Fresh bread made by Greg


Thank you!


----------



## nittergma

Happy Birthday to Kathy and Miss Pam I hope you have the best day ever!


----------



## Grannypeg

NanaCaren said:


> They had lots of fun building forts watching faborite cartoons and such. Seth has had lots of fun this week with his big rig. :roll: he makes noises when backing it up so people get put of his way. He got a flat tire on the trailer and changed it. Has had more fun with it than ever. The older and I watched history channel, Ancient Rome technology. He was very interested in it.


It's wonderful to see young children using their imaginations; something we all understand. Too many have their lives completely planned for them.


----------



## Miss Pam

nittergma said:


> Happy Birthday to Kathy and Miss Pam I hope you have the best day ever!


Thank you!


----------



## Grannypeg

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is cloudy and my ch warmer than it has been. A tad windy though. The house is quiet today with the absence of grandchildren. Going to be a day of rest for me. I have started on the fingers of the first glove 👍 won't be long before I finally get them finished.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need. Hugs for all!!! Have a wonderful day.


Wow - Looks like a great breakfast on a Saturday.


----------



## Grannypeg

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody just got caught up.
> 
> Happy birthday to Kathy and Pam :thumbup:
> 
> Loo at what I woke up to this morning. Fresh bread made by Greg


 :-D


----------



## Glennys 2

Happy Birthday Pam and Kathy. Hope you both have a wonderful day.


----------



## nittergma

Mmm! you're right tomato soup!


thewren said:


> i thought the ultimate grilled cheese sounded good also and i would have made the tomato soup to go with it. at least we always have tomato soup with toasted cheese sandwiches. --- sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Another piece from DGS#1-- think kids would have fun with this, too. I can't figure out how to get this video to come, too, so just his description:

Had to make another non-descriptive Abstract painting a couple days ago for work. I made this one with bubble wrap! I taped like 6 to 8 strips of bubble wrap together, ghetto rigged it to make one big bubble wrap sheet, painted the canvas, painted the bubble wrap, then laid the painted bubble wrap over the painted canvas. It created a pretty cool textured layer.

My words now: looked like a beach at top with ocean in diff colors as you went down the painting.


----------



## sassafras123

Kansas, neat. Pics please.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Kansas, neat. Pics please.


So far I don't think he has posted a still of it, only video and it won't copy for some reason. I'll try to get one.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Thank you Sam for letting us know what is going on your way. What is with this sexting? have the younger generation have no morals at all? Keep us updated.

Thank you for the recipes. I have two lemon trees so great recipes. I didn't have as many lemons this year since I haven't fertilized like I usually do and Hubby won't even go on that subject I just get upset. But what I did have I picked ,juiced then put into ice cube trays froze. It is nice to when I have ziplock bags with them so I can just throw them into recipes or make lemonade.

How is Survivor kitty. I hope she isn't too sick. She might not like the cold weather too. I hope she feel better soon. Our vet took our Discover card,I hope yours does.It is terrible how much they charge now. I feel like they are more money hungry then care for your beloved pet. I guess with what happened to my Tony got me to feeling that way. I don't think they all are like that but.... By the time it was done it cost us $1,500. and he died we had to shuttle him across town. I miss not having a dog.

It sounds like your family is going to have fun at McDonalds.

I hope everyone is doing well. Love to all and take care.
Vegas Sharon


----------



## machriste

Normaedern said:


> Justsaving a chair! I am off out to have my hair done as today is DD's wedding. I hope I have some photos fot you all, tomorrow.


Happy wedding day to you and DD and a very happy birthday to Miss Pam and Kathy J.

Julie, the rainbow photo is beautiful!!


----------



## TNS

Pearl one, I'm not able to speak from personal experience of the particular biologics being suggested by Dr. but can say that reading all the side effects can give a very frightening picture until you realise what sort of chance there is that YOU suffer them. Many are either temporary whilst you adjust to the new medication, or not that likely to affect you. 
IMHO what you should try to think through is what are the chances of your suffering from the results of your condition, (very high) versus the chance of getting any of the known side effects (must be lower in order for the drug to be approved for use), then decide which is worse in the long run. Also, some recent studies have shown that patients who were not so aware of all possible side effects actually experienced less than those who knew what they all were!
It's called the nocebo effect (negative placebo). Of course you do have to take careful notice of the "contra-indications" and not use them if you fall into any of those groups, but your Dr should sort that out first. Sorry for the lecture, and good luck with whatever treatment is decided.


----------



## Miss Pam

Glennys 2 said:


> Happy Birthday Pam and Kathy. Hope you both have a wonderful day.


Thank you!


----------



## TNS

Bonnie7591 said:


> jknappva wrote:
> I'd love to have your cheat sheet for the Dreambird. One of these days, I AM going to make it. I'll PM my email daddy so you can send it there...that way I know I can print it.
> So glad you're doing the workshop!
> Junek
> 
> Darn tablet... daddy had nothing to do with what we were talking about, grrrrrr
> Junek
> 
> I already sent the sheet. I'm glad you're enjoying the workshop.


Bonnie, could you please PM me the crib sheet too? No hurry as I'm nowhere near starting on the Dreambird yet... Thanks.


----------



## TNS

sassafras123 said:


> Has anyone heard from Shirley?


If you check her posts you will see she's commented on the main a bit. (Search user list, click on her name then on posts)


----------



## TNS

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody just got caught up.
> 
> Happy birthday to Kathy and Pam :thumbup:
> 
> Loo at what I woke up to this morning. Fresh bread made by Greg


Ooh! Nothing beats the smell and taste of fresh bread when you wake! Good on Greg!


----------



## Bonnie7591

sassafras123 said:


> Has anyone heard from Shirley?


I had a PM from her last night. She is doing well but has had company for a few days.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> I like oranges and love grapefruit, but ever since I had my first baby, I haven't been able to tolerate it well. I do break down and eat a grapefruit once in a while (it's worth it!) but can't do it often.


Isn't that weird, I've had the same experience with broccoli, can't eat it at all anymore.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Hope this comes thru, here is the painting Jake was making:
http://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10947182_1585318575018696_8688339722291839102_n.jpg?oh=e6054f2e08c383de3642e9c56030b764&oe=55844FBA&__gda__=1435668944_425d2338596ab4054327f473f80a2f34


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hope this comes thru, here is the painting Jake was making:
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10947182_1585318575018696_8688339722291839102_n.jpg?oh=e6054f2e08c383de3642e9c56030b764&oe=55844FBA&__gda__=1435668944_425d2338596ab4054327f473f80a2f34


It's really beautiful. There's certainly no way to tell how it was done from the completed painting!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Hello everybody I have just got in from the beach ( no I haven't lost my marbles well not all of them yet &#128515 it was such a lovely evening and very clear sky with lots and lots of stars and a crescent moon in the constellation of Pisces just above the visible Venus and Mars so decided to take dog, son , and binoculars to the beach it's about 20 minutes from us been there for a couple of hours made the most of a lovely evening because apparently we are in for some real bad weather starting tomorrow . Will have to see if they get that right . 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

How nice of Greg to make the bread. I bet it smelled wonderful as you woke up to it's aroma.


gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody just got caught up.
> 
> Happy birthday to Kathy and Pam :thumbup:
> 
> Loo at what I woke up to this morning. Fresh bread made by Greg


----------



## Gweniepooh

The painting is lovely. It does look like the beach.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Hope this comes thru, here is the painting Jake was making:
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10947182_1585318575018696_8688339722291839102_n.jpg?oh=e6054f2e08c383de3642e9c56030b764&oe=55844FBA&__gda__=1435668944_425d2338596ab4054327f473f80a2f34


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot so I can find the new tea party.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need hugs for everyone.
> 
> Heading to bed after a long day with three of the grandsons. Good night all.


I have never thought to watch cartoons on my head. Not sure I would want to try at my age either.


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> I have never thought to watch cartoons on my head. Not sure I would want to try at my age either.


The picture made me laugh because my brother and I used to do it when we were little . But if I tried it now I would more than likely get stuck 😃


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that weird, I've had the same experience with broccoli, can't eat it at all anymore.


It seems pretty strange--I knew some things would change after having kids (my feet would get bigger, LOL), but I never expected such a change in metabolism.

What an interesting painting technique! I should pass that along to my BFF. She's always up for trying out new things with paint. I have a painting she did with spray paint that looks like outer space, and I love it!

We didn't see the Dragon Dance...the online schedule was wrong! Still, I was able to pick up a good sized bag of poppy seeds at a reasonable price (good thing I don't get drug tested! Ha!) and when we got back home I made some lemon poppy seed muffins (just used the regular basic muffin recipe, added lemon extract and poppy seeds--though I think next time I will try substituting lemon juice for some of the liquid instead). Now I have cinnamon rolls rising about to go in the oven, and I got my hummus made for snacking. I didn't expect today to be a kitchen day, but why not? :mrgreen:

Three of the six UFOs are also finished now (don't be too impressed, as all they are is hats and all they needed was sewing up). I'll try and get pics later.

Loved seeing the little boys having a good time.

Finally caught up for now, so I'll be back later!


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm in your boat, Pacer! I am soooo far behind on last week.....don't know if I'll ever catch up. The cold has kept us cozy at home....I'm making progress on some knitting projects. I am current with the mystery afghan KAL....eager for the next assignment! If I have not sent someone my worksheets for the afghan and they want them, please pm me.
> 
> Marking my spot.....back to last week....by being in last week....does that slow down the aging thing??? :lol:


Thanks for sending me the information for the weekly clues as my time is very limited currently. I am working a 12 day stretch currently and trying to finish up some baby sweaters that others have sent to me to put tie strings on before giving them to the church for our mission project. I have been working on a few other knitting projects as well since my DH's cousin is expecting a baby next month and knitting for the church as well as for knitting group projects. Of course I have had to fit in laundry, cooking, cleaning the dishes and helping DS#1 whose vehicle wouldn't start all week. He had to get a new battery, then we went shopping and to dinner at Zoup's last night. He loves that little restaurant and loves to sample the different soups. Today I went into work at 3:30 in the morning and worked 6 hours, then went to brunch with a friend and Matthew and then went to see the performance of the "Hobbit" being done by children at the civic theatre. We had a friend doing his last performance as a child since he is a senior in high school. He will go on to college next year to study library science. The children did a wonderful job and many of them were in elementary school as well as junior high school. There were some high school performers as well which is great for the up and coming younger children. Matthew was the entertainment for some people before the show and during intermission as he was drawing a picture. People came around to see him draw and he might be getting a commission from one man. It was wonderful to watch him discuss things with the man.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> If I am repeating myself my apologies- I downloaded this and think I forgot to post it!
> Another image from 'The Factory' in Kaikoura, sunset yesterday- no rain but the hint of a rainbow.


What a stunning photo! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## pacer

Happy birthday Miss Pam and Gottastch. May your birthday be filled with many blessings.

Darowil...So glad to read that David, Maryanne and the car were not hurt from the kangaroo. That must be like a nuisance there like deer are here. Do people hit kangaroo often in Australia?

Kathy...So glad you pulled off the road with all that ice. It is not easy to drive on no matter what experience you have had with those conditions.


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Hello everybody I have just got in from the beach ( no I haven't lost my marbles well not all of them yet 😃) it was such a lovely evening and very clear sky with lots and lots of stars and a crescent moon in the constellation of Pisces just above the visible Venus and Mars so decided to take dog, son , and binoculars to the beach it's about 20 minutes from us been there for a couple of hours made the most of a lovely evening because apparently we are in for some real bad weather starting tomorrow . Will have to see if they get that right .
> Sonja


Sounds like the perfect outing. We have so much reflected light here, the only thing we get to see in the night sky is a full moon!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> What a stunning photo! Thanks for sharing it with us.


Julie, the pink rainbow pix was just wonderful-- never have seen one that coloring. I always love looking at scenery but you DO come up with some lovely stuff.

Just finished mushing up 9 flat cans of cat food that my cats can no longer eat (seems they can't chew the strings and chunks of the stuff, only want pate. But there is one flavor they really like that isn't in pate-- most others are or have a comparable one. So we will try this-- cans now resting in freezer, we'll see how this works out. Figure I can always feed the squirrels or strays if mine won't eat it, but at least Genghis (outside) is gobbling it.

We got a light glaze of ice this morning, now around 55 F so all melted. Supposed to be really cold the next 2 days, around 0 at night, then in mid 30-s to 40s for next few days. finally got one bird water fixed so it should not freeze-- we'll see. No knitting so far but cat is telling me we need to just go sit.


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that weird, I've had the same experience with broccoli, can't eat it at all anymore.


Eggs and fresh pears here, strange how having kids changed our bodies isn't it?


----------



## Miss Pam

pacer said:


> Happy birthday Miss Pam and Gottastch. May your birthday be filled with many blessings.
> 
> Darowil...So glad to read that David, Maryanne and the car were not hurt from the kangaroo. That must be like a nuisance there like deer are here. Do people hit kangaroo often in Australia?
> 
> Kathy...So glad you pulled off the road with all that ice. It is not easy to drive on no matter what experience you have had with those conditions.


Thank you!


----------



## Pup lover

Happy Birthday to all celebrating!!

Would love to have the tips for the dreambird. I have purchased the pattern and its in my someday cue.

Bitter cold here again all week, we did not get the snow they said we would thankfully.

Have had an upset tummy all day making many bathroom trips. Going to try a plain baked potato for supper.

Everyone out on this weather please be careful!!

Prayers and hugs


----------



## tami_ohio

kehinkle said:


> Hello all from a rainy, icy Tennessee,
> 
> I was able to nap for a bit over an hour before I got my beep for a load picking up near Tupelo, MS going to Valley City, OH. 160 miles of deadhead, then having to go to three different places to get the right place. Got to the right place (receiving, not shipping?) And it was two boxes on a pallet, not secured. The guy acted like it was an imposition for them to shrink wrap it. But they did. 126 miles into the run on two lane roads that were icy and snow covered, I finally got to I40 in Tennessee. Only to see the east bound lanes backed up. Luckily saw it before I got on the ramp. Had already decided to stop for the night as this doesn't deliver till Monday. Couple small truck stops at this exit so got supper and filed up with gas. Parked for the night and so glad to be stationary. Rain, sleet and icy roads. Van is covered in ice. I'll try to get pix in the morning.


Kathy, if you are delivering to Valley City, OH on Monday, and are going back to the Toledo area, you will be going past me!

I am glad you are parked safe and warm for the night. This weather system is the pits.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> oy sioxann - you too - my toilet is frozen again - it basically had just thawed (yesterday) from the last below zero temps - but i think the -17° during the night froze them up again. the temp is going up so maybe they will thaw by morning or i will need to start filling the water closet. what are you knitting now? --- sam


Oh Sam, not good!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> If I am repeating myself my apologies- I downloaded this and think I forgot to post it!
> Another image from 'The Factory' in Kaikoura, sunset yesterday- no rain but the hint of a rainbow.


Ooooo, that is gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio

Normaedern said:


> Justsaving a chair! I am off out to have my hair done as today is DD's wedding. I hope I have some photos fot you all, tomorrow.


I hope that you have had a beautiful day for the wedding. Please give the bride and groom my well wishes!


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: I hope the car isnt too damaged. Lucky David had slowed down though. How hot has it been with you.?


ditto


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today; Gottastch (Kathy J)
> and Miss Pam
> 
> Happy Birthday to both of you! May it be a fabulous day!


Happy Birthday to both of you!


----------



## Aran

It snowed yet again here today in Ohio, but the temperature got up to 34 F (according to one of my thermometers). Today is supposed to the warmest one in the foreseeable future. I am so ready for spring to get here.

I have 3 friends who are having trouble with wounds healing. My 99 year old Friend Rilma was released from the hospital only to return because her broken hip got infected & the site needed surgery to clean it out. My friend Angie got released from the hospital too soon for her wound which wasn't healing because it's infected & needs to be treated with IV antibiotics. She's had health & mobility issues her whole life so she needs to be taken care of extra well. I've talked about both Rilma & Angie before but not mentioned my Friend Jim. Jim has had an infection in his jaw since last year. He's already in a nursing home due to his Parkinson's so he was able to receive IV antibiotics there. Unfortunately, they didn't work so he had to have surgery on Wednesday to clean up the area & now will undergo a course of hyperbaulic treatments to see if that helps. What sucks about the treatments is that he needs to go to another town that isn't too far away but he doesn't drive & he has mobility & stamina problems due to the Parkinson's. Stuff like this scares me because some germs can't be killed now due to our overuse of antibiotics.

I went out to finish shoveling my driveway, but my neighbor beat me to it. She has a tractor with a plow & sometimes goes around clearing the driveways in the neighborhood. Bless her.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> well David and Maryanne have arrived. A dent in the car near the front but missed the lights and seems to not be causing any problems in the car.


That's good! Hope that is all the damage there is.


----------



## tami_ohio

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Cars yes - furnace no. Life goes on


 :thumbdown:


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> They had lots of fun building forts watching faborite cartoons and such. Seth has had lots of fun this week with his big rig. :roll: he makes noises when backing it up so people get put of his way. He got a flat tire on the trailer and changed it. Has had more fun with it than ever. The older and I watched history channel, Ancient Rome technology. He was very interested in it.


Seth has a wonderful imagination! We like the history channel also. Love your morning visitor.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is cloudy and my ch warmer than it has been. A tad windy though. The house is quiet today with the absence of grandchildren. Going to be a day of rest for me. I have started on the fingers of the first glove 👍 won't be long before I finally get them finished.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need. Hugs for all!!! Have a wonderful day.


Breakfast looks good. Thanks for the coffee and juice. M had bacon in the oven when I woke up this morning. He wanted an egg, bacon and cheese sandwich, so that is what he got. I just had eggs bacon and toast with a bit of cheese. Didn't want to make a sandwich of it.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Finally to page 17...but think I have a problem here, didn't get any pictures ie: the morning coffee didn't appear. Have I done something wrong?...VA Sharon


----------



## Swedenme

vabchnonnie said:


> Finally to page 17...but think I have a problem here, didn't get any pictures ie: the morning coffee didn't appear. Have I done something wrong?...VA Sharon


You might have gone past it to quick sometimes it takes a while for the picture to appear 
Sonja


----------



## vabchnonnie

Swedenme said:


> You might have gone past it to quick sometimes it takes a while for the picture to appear
> Sonja


----------------

Still No picture, Sonja what do I do? I'm not very good on this computer, just enough to get by on the simplest of things.


----------



## Swedenme

vabchnonnie said:


> ----------------
> 
> Still No picture, Sonja what do I do? I'm not very good on this computer, just enough to get by on the simplest of things.


Did you get the other pictures the ones of Caren's grandchildren and Julie's rain bow


----------



## vabchnonnie

Sonja - Yes pg 3 and 6. But not the coffee from Caren


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Happy wedding day to you and DD and a very happy birthday to Miss Pam and Kathy J.
> 
> Julie, the rainbow photo is beautiful!!


I thought so, to!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> What a stunning photo! Thanks for sharing it with us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

vabchnonnie said:


> Sonja - Yes pg 3 and 6. But not the coffee from Caren


There should be 3 pictures on page 11 and then Gabesmom has one of bread on page 14 I think are you getting any of these if not try turning computer off then on again sometimes that resets it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie, the pink rainbow pix was just wonderful-- never have seen one that coloring. I always love looking at scenery but you DO come up with some lovely stuff.
> 
> Just finished mushing up 9 flat cans of cat food that my cats can no longer eat (seems they can't chew the strings and chunks of the stuff, only want pate. But there is one flavor they really like that isn't in pate-- most others are or have a comparable one. So we will try this-- cans now resting in freezer, we'll see how this works out. Figure I can always feed the squirrels or strays if mine won't eat it, but at least Genghis (outside) is gobbling it.
> 
> We got a light glaze of ice this morning, now around 55 F so all melted. Supposed to be really cold the next 2 days, around 0 at night, then in mid 30-s to 40s for next few days. finally got one bird water fixed so it should not freeze-- we'll see. No knitting so far but cat is telling me we need to just go sit.


I think the camera caught it at just the right moment!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Ooooo, that is gorgeous!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Sorry I can't be more help Sharon . I noticed Julie's on line she might be able to help you . I have to go now as it's way past bedtime here 
Goodnight&#127776;&#127771;
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Sorry I can't be more help Sharon . I noticed Julie's on line she might be able to help you . I have to go now as it's way past bedtime here
> Goodnight🌠🌛
> Sonja


I often go through too fast to see photos, and have to back track- not sure how else to do it?!


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> It snowed yet again here today in Ohio, but the temperature got up to 34 F (according to one of my thermometers). Today is supposed to the warmest one in the foreseeable future. I am so ready for spring to get here.
> 
> I have 3 friends who are having trouble with wounds healing. My 99 year old Friend Rilma was released from the hospital only to return because her broken hip got infected & the site needed surgery to clean it out. My friend Angie got released from the hospital too soon for her wound which wasn't healing because it's infected & needs to be treated with IV antibiotics. She's had health & mobility issues her whole life so she needs to be taken care of extra well. I've talked about both Rilma & Angie before but not mentioned my Friend Jim. Jim has had an infection in his jaw since last year. He's already in a nursing home due to his Parkinson's so he was able to receive IV antibiotics there. Unfortunately, they didn't work so he had to have surgery on Wednesday to clean up the area & now will undergo a course of hyperbaulic treatments to see if that helps. What sucks about the treatments is that he needs to go to another town that isn't too far away but he doesn't drive & he has mobility & stamina problems due to the Parkinson's. Stuff like this scares me because some germs can't be killed now due to our overuse of antibiotics.
> 
> I went out to finish shoveling my driveway, but my neighbor beat me to it. She has a tractor with a plow & sometimes goes around clearing the driveways in the neighborhood. Bless her.


I'll be sure to add your friends to my prayer list. Unfortunately, it seems to be growing. Although there have also been some prayers of thanksgiving for those who have healed!!
And I'll add my bless her akso for your kind neighbor!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Finally to page 17...but think I have a problem here, didn't get any pictures ie: the morning coffee didn't appear. Have I done something wrong?...VA Sharon


That's odd. I don't think there's anything you could do so you won't get pictures. But then I'm no expert on technology so what do I know!!?
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie

Still no pictures...going to take puppy out soon and then bed. I've developed a nasty headache, maybe from being glued to this screen for so long...See you in the AM...VA Sharon


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, what a beautiful scene. Thank you.
> Gottastch and Miss Pam, have a wonderful birthday.
> Sam, my heart hurts for Bailee. It's bad enough, horrible actually, that teens act that way. Parents acting like that is unbelievable.
> Thank you all for comments on my feeling better.
> Kehinkle, you are so brave to drive in that weather. I'm glad you decided to stop for the night.


Unfortunately, the parents are where the teens learned it! We have a few of those kind here, also.


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody just got caught up.
> 
> Happy birthday to Kathy and Pam :thumbup:
> 
> Loo at what I woke up to this morning. Fresh bread made by Greg


Yum!


----------



## tami_ohio

Grandmapaula said:


> Same thing here in NY - deer are everywhere. I think all my family have hit deer at one time or another. The good thing is, if you call the state police or county sheriff, they will come and give you a "tag" and you can take the deer to a butcher and keep the meat. Since we all love venison, it's not a bad deal - depends on how much damage it does to a car. Bob once hit a huge buck and we ended up taking that car to the junkyard, but revenge was delicious!!
> 
> I am such a sucker for my grandchildren! I decided that the weather was too nasty to go grocery shopping or to the laundromat, but when Jake called and asked me to go to his basketball game this afternoon, I said "I'll be there, honey" without any hesitation. So, now I have to go out into the snow and wind anyway. Oh, well, it's only 6 miles and if I go the slightly longer way (6.5 miles), only one gradual hill instead of 2 steep ones. The things I do for my family - I can't say no!
> 
> Think I'll go eat before I go out. Love and hugs to all, Paula


We all do that kind of thing! Please take the long way and be careful.


----------



## tami_ohio

Thought you all might like to know that my oldest DGS had choir solo competition today. He took SECOND!!!!! WoooHooooo! So proud of him, especially as he is so hearing impaired.


----------



## jheiens

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to know that my oldest DGS had choir solo competition today. He took SECOND!!!!! WoooHooooo! So proud of him, especially as he is so hearing impaired.


Well done to your DGS, Tami. Know you are so proud of him.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Another piece from DGS#1-- think kids would have fun with this, too. I can't figure out how to get this video to come, too, so just his description:
> 
> Had to make another non-descriptive Abstract painting a couple days ago for work. I made this one with bubble wrap! I taped like 6 to 8 strips of bubble wrap together, ghetto rigged it to make one big bubble wrap sheet, painted the canvas, painted the bubble wrap, then laid the painted bubble wrap over the painted canvas. It created a pretty cool textured layer.
> 
> My words now: looked like a beach at top with ocean in diff colors as you went down the painting.


Cool!


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a PM from her last night. She is doing well but has had company for a few days.


Thank you for letting us know! She has been on my mind also.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that weird, I've had the same experience with broccoli, can't eat it at all anymore.


With me, it was root beer, and Rum. I can finally, after 31 years, drink/smell root beer, but I still can not handle the smell of white Rum.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hope this comes thru, here is the painting Jake was making:
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10947182_1585318575018696_8688339722291839102_n.jpg?oh=e6054f2e08c383de3642e9c56030b764&oe=55844FBA&__gda__=1435668944_425d2338596ab4054327f473f80a2f34


Wow! You are right, it does look like a beach scene!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Hello everybody I have just got in from the beach ( no I haven't lost my marbles well not all of them yet 😃) it was such a lovely evening and very clear sky with lots and lots of stars and a crescent moon in the constellation of Pisces just above the visible Venus and Mars so decided to take dog, son , and binoculars to the beach it's about 20 minutes from us been there for a couple of hours made the most of a lovely evening because apparently we are in for some real bad weather starting tomorrow . Will have to see if they get that right .
> Sonja


That was a nice extension of your birthday!


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> I have never thought to watch cartoons on my head. Not sure I would want to try at my age either.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> It seems pretty strange--I knew some things would change after having kids (my feet would get bigger, LOL), but I never expected such a change in metabolism.
> 
> What an interesting painting technique! I should pass that along to my BFF. She's always up for trying out new things with paint. I have a painting she did with spray paint that looks like outer space, and I love it!
> 
> We didn't see the Dragon Dance...the online schedule was wrong! Still, I was able to pick up a good sized bag of poppy seeds at a reasonable price (good thing I don't get drug tested! Ha!) and when we got back home I made some lemon poppy seed muffins (just used the regular basic muffin recipe, added lemon extract and poppy seeds--though I think next time I will try substituting lemon juice for some of the liquid instead). Now I have cinnamon rolls rising about to go in the oven, and I got my hummus made for snacking. I didn't expect today to be a kitchen day, but why not? :mrgreen:
> 
> Three of the six UFOs are also finished now (don't be too impressed, as all they are is hats and all they needed was sewing up). I'll try and get pics later.
> 
> Loved seeing the little boys having a good time.
> 
> Finally caught up for now, so I'll be back later!


RE: metabolism changes. Not only can I not stand the smell of Rum anymore, I can only drink tiny amounts of any alcohol. It doesn't take me much at all to feel the affects anymore! Cheap date.


----------



## tami_ohio

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday to all celebrating!!
> 
> Would love to have the tips for the dreambird. I have purchased the pattern and its in my someday cue.
> 
> Bitter cold here again all week, we did not get the snow they said we would thankfully.
> 
> Have had an upset tummy all day making many bathroom trips. Going to try a plain baked potato for supper.
> 
> Everyone out on this weather please be careful!!
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio

Aran said:


> It snowed yet again here today in Ohio, but the temperature got up to 34 F (according to one of my thermometers). Today is supposed to the warmest one in the foreseeable future. I am so ready for spring to get here.
> 
> I have 3 friends who are having trouble with wounds healing. My 99 year old Friend Rilma was released from the hospital only to return because her broken hip got infected & the site needed surgery to clean it out. My friend Angie got released from the hospital too soon for her wound which wasn't healing because it's infected & needs to be treated with IV antibiotics. She's had health & mobility issues her whole life so she needs to be taken care of extra well. I've talked about both Rilma & Angie before but not mentioned my Friend Jim. Jim has had an infection in his jaw since last year. He's already in a nursing home due to his Parkinson's so he was able to receive IV antibiotics there. Unfortunately, they didn't work so he had to have surgery on Wednesday to clean up the area & now will undergo a course of hyperbaulic treatments to see if that helps. What sucks about the treatments is that he needs to go to another town that isn't too far away but he doesn't drive & he has mobility & stamina problems due to the Parkinson's. Stuff like this scares me because some germs can't be killed now due to our overuse of antibiotics.
> 
> I went out to finish shoveling my driveway, but my neighbor beat me to it. She has a tractor with a plow & sometimes goes around clearing the driveways in the neighborhood. Bless her.


It has snowed here too. I will continue to keep Rilma and Angie in my prayers. Jim will be added. The hyperbaric treatments will increase blood flow to the jaw to aid in the healing. I had a friend who had to do this so she could have her teeth pulled for dentures, after having had chemo for cancer in her tonsils. She has been free of the cancer for about 3 years now, I think, but the chemo did a number on her jaws and teeth. I hope someone can drive Jim for his treatments. They won't want him to do anything but sit for the treatments, but it will still probably tire him.


----------



## tami_ohio

vabchnonnie said:


> Finally to page 17...but think I have a problem here, didn't get any pictures ie: the morning coffee didn't appear. Have I done something wrong?...VA Sharon


My internet has been slow, I am assuming due to the weather, or high volume since no one wants to go anywhere! It may just take longer for them to load for you. It shouldn't be anything you are doing wrong that I know of, but maybe someone else that has more computer knowledge than I have will be able to shed more light on that subject.


----------



## tami_ohio

vabchnonnie said:


> Still no pictures...going to take puppy out soon and then bed. I've developed a nasty headache, maybe from being glued to this screen for so long...See you in the AM...VA Sharon


Hope the headache is better soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

vabchnonnie said:


> Sonja - Yes pg 3 and 6. But not the coffee from Caren


It is on page 11.


----------



## pammie1234

thewren said:


> how goes the substitute teaching? how much longer do you have. --- sam


Oh, Sam, I have just begun! I will work until May 1. I do enjoy it, but I enjoy being at home more! I am finally starting a knitting project. I'm just too tired at night.

So sorry about Bailee. I love how Heidi and Gary supported her by pulling her out. She doesn't need the grief. I'll keep my fingers crossed for the online schooling and a great school for next year. Give her a hug from me, too.


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone from a damp and humid Sydney. I know I should not complain when so many are suffering unbelievably cold temps in the northern hemisphere while elsewhere in Australia, there are floods and ruined houses in Queensland and cruel heat in our southern states. What a mess!

My you were so chatty last week! No hope of keeping up with you but thanks so much for the summaries so I could catch up. Healing vibes to all who need them, either for yourselves or loved ones. And happy birthday wishes to those who have celebrated - hope it will be a good year ahead for you.

Sam sorry about Survivor Kitty. We all know how sad it is when one of our pets passes away. Also sad to hear about Bailee's bullying experiences at school. Teenage girls can be particularly nasty and bullying is a serious problem in many schools and not always well handled by school authorities. Of course, boys can be cruel too. In fact the teenage son of a close friend committed suicide a few years ago as a result of online bullying from boys at the school he attended. It has destroyed that family. So very sad.

Not much happening here. Still trying to adjust to life without Freckles. DH has thrown himself into some outside jobs that should have been done years ago. I think keeping busy is his way of coping, and that is probably a good thing. School keeps me busy but it is hard to comprehend that in just 6 weeks, I won't have any more lessons to prepare. Don't get me wrong - I am looking forward to retiring, but I think it will take me a while to adjust to a less structured lifestyle. Will be fun to be selfish and do what I want to do for a change!

Take care everyone if you have to go out in awful weather. Stay safe/warm/cool and happy knitting!

Denise


----------



## martina

Aran, prayers for your friends.


----------



## pammie1234

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, Miss Pam and Kathy. Hope your day is special.
> 
> Kathy-glad you were able to find refuge for the night. Be safe!
> 
> Darowil-in my part of the world, we have to watch out for deer. They cause the same sort of problem as your kangaroos.


Same in Texas. The deer are pretty tough, so I would guess a kangaroo would be even more so. We have a lot of road kill in the more rural areas, but I see a lot of squirrels where I live.


----------



## pammie1234

NanaCaren said:


> They had lots of fun building forts watching faborite cartoons and such. Seth has had lots of fun this week with his big rig. :roll: he makes noises when backing it up so people get put of his way. He got a flat tire on the trailer and changed it. Has had more fun with it than ever. The older and I watched history channel, Ancient Rome technology. He was very interested in it.


Isn't it funny how boys will do the noises when backing up? Even my 3 year old GN was doing that when he walked backwards. Of course, DD and I loved it. He and 2 year old brother make all kinds of car noises and we think they are so talented!


----------



## kehinkle

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today; Gottastch (Kathy J)
> and Miss Pam
> 
> Happy Birthday to both of you! May it be a fabulous day!


Adding my happy birthday to these two ladies. Hope you are having a great one.

Kathy


----------



## Miss Pam

kehinkle said:


> Adding my happy birthday to these two ladies. Hope you are having a great one.
> 
> Kathy


Thank you, Kathy!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Cool!


And congrats back to your DGS-- quite an accomplishment.


----------



## gagesmom

9:45pm and I am home from work and in my jammies.

Have to be back there for 8:30 am tomorrow.

Cast this one on before work yesterday and cast it off today before work.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> And congrats back to your DGS-- quite an accomplishment.


Thank you!


----------



## kehinkle

Woke up to rain this morning and 45°f, so no pics of the ice. Drove in the rain most of the day, some ice on the road in Kentucky and Ohio. Drove about 440 miles before stopping for the night. Underpasses had patches of ice, hard to see in the dark. Lila slept most of the trip and is now asleep. Didn't have much choice last night about stopping. Besides the ice, the east bound lanes of I40 were stopped because of an accident. I stopped at about 7:30 est and went to bed at 1:30. It was still backed up. Don't know when they got it cleared but when I left at 10:00 this morning it was okay. Did see a couple vehicles in the ditch and one semi on the west side was jackknifed in the ditch. Went by another one on my side that hadn't happened too long before I got there. Police were there already. Just hope the driver was okay.

Tami, congrats to your DGS on his accomplishment. How old is her? My hearing impaired DGD is 16; completely deaf from age 3; now has the implants. She sings and dances. Also is going to a regular high school.

Imagination is so important to foster in children. I think the video games take away from it. Seth is so cute and I can just see him playing. 

Joy, I will stay in the area after delivering. Do I have your address and phone number? I'll probably head over to Richfield to the Pilot. 

Sharon, I think your not getting the pics have to do with the internet at the time. Hopefully you will be able to view them at a different time. I've had the same problem on my tablet. Hope your weather clears up soon. I have a friend in VB who got a few days off of work because of the snow. Don't know if she had to use vaca days for it. She works for the Navy.

Well, wrote a book. Hugs and warm thoughts to all. Aran, prayers for your friend went out. Julie, great pic, good find. Dawn, hope your tummy problems calm down. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio

kehinkle said:


> Woke up to rain this morning and 45°f, so no pics of the ice. Drove in the rain most of the day, some ice on the road in Kentucky and Ohio. Drove about 440 miles before stopping for the night. Underpasses had patches of ice, hard to see in the dark. Lila slept most of the trip and is now asleep. Didn't have much choice last night about stopping. Besides the ice, the east bound lanes of I40 were stopped because of an accident. I stopped at about 7:30 est and went to bed at 1:30. It was still backed up. Don't know when they got it cleared but when I left at 10:00 this morning it was okay. Did see a couple vehicles in the ditch and one semi on the west side was jackknifed in the ditch. Went by another one on my side that hadn't happened too long before I got there. Police were there already. Just hope the driver was okay.
> 
> Tami, congrats to your DGS on his accomplishment. How old is her? My hearing impaired DGD is 16; completely deaf from age 3; now has the implants. She sings and dances. Also is going to a regular high school.
> 
> Imagination is so important to foster in children. I think the video games take away from it. Seth is so cute and I can just see him playing.
> 
> Joy, I will stay in the area after delivering. Do I have your address and phone number? I'll probably head over to Richfield to the Pilot.
> 
> Sharon, I think your not getting the pics have to do with the internet at the time. Hopefully you will be able to view them at a different time. I've had the same problem on my tablet. Hope your weather clears up soon. I have a friend in VB who got a few days off of work because of the snow. Don't know if she had to use vaca days for it. She works for the Navy.
> 
> Well, wrote a book. Hugs and warm thoughts to all. Aran, prayers for your friend went out. Julie, great pic, good find. Dawn, hope your tummy problems calm down.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


Kathy, Mannie is 14. He is about 95% deaf in one ear, don't know how bad the other is, but he has aids in both ears. Regular school. He wants to be an engineer.


----------



## Bulldog

My Dear Sweethearts,
Home Depot came yesterday and installed our back door and storm door..of coarse, they installed the wrong storm door. I was so frustrated. Even if they knocked some off the price, it is not the one either one of us ordered. I guess we will hear from them next week or Jim is going to go over there.
I have not heard from my Dr and this left leg with the huge varicose vein (you can only feel) continues to hurt. I sure hope they can strip it using the laser. Minor procedure. 
I have gotten my glasses yet (from my optician of 30 years. It has been over two weeks. He says maybe Tues or Wed of next week. I hope so. I cant see well.
I am working on my socks with the yarn that was gifted to me. I just love that yarnthe Lorna Laces Solemate. It has been such a joy to work with. I cannot tell you how soft and silky it feels and it has a shimmer to it. I am up to the heel on both socks. I am going to learn the two socks on two circulars but think I have already found my way of making them.
SAM, the recipes provided something for everyone. I want to try that grilled cheese sandwich too. I am so sorry to hear how badly Bailey has been treated but so glad Heidi and Gary were so empathetic in allowing her to finish school online. I dont know what kids are thinking. Do they not realize that what they put online is there forever? I saw a movie yesterday on LMN about a young lady who was bullied and tried to commit suicide because of it. Kids nowadays are so very cruel. I dont think I could withstand the conditions in school these days if I were a student. I am proud of Bailee and you give her a big hug for me. As to uppity people, no one is better than we are, we are all the same.
JOYCE, You might as well jump in with the rest of us. A bunch of us just learned to do the toe up and it is just a matter of choosing what appeals to you. I went to YouTube and watched many videos but stuck with Blooming Knitters How to make a Toe Up Sock and Margarets tutorial. I did substitute the FLK heel as I had been wanting to learn it too.
JOSEPHINE, Know you will have a lot to tell us about your knitting exhibition and brioche workshop.
JULIE, Allistair has a wonderful positive attitude and continues to be in my prayers.
JOY, So good to hear you are feeling better. Please pace yourself and dont overdo.
CAREN, Good looking boys there. You can tell they are having fun at grandmas. I loved the picture of Seth making his big rig. He is such a precious little boy. Great picture of your visitor. I bet your house really is quiet when the younguns go home.
JEANETTE, TY for the Crafty Bakers site. Copied it to file.
JOY MARSHALL, Welcome to our little family. Look forward to getting to know you.
NORMA, I hope your daughters wedding day will be everything she wanted it to be and look forward to some pictures of the big day.
KATHY (GOTTASTCH), Happy Birthday.
MISS PAM, Happy Birthday.
MARGARET, So glad David and Maryanne were not hurt. I dont know about the kangaroo but down South we have to watch for deer. They can really cause some damage and loss of life.
KATHY (KEHINKLE), Glad you got off the road with such bad weather. Prayers are ongoing for you, David, and Mary having to dry in all types of bad weather. Stay safe out there.
JUNE, I got so tickled over the daddy reference. Of coarse sugar daddy came to mind!
TRISHA, No furnace and frozen pipes are awful. My heart goes out to you. Stay warm.
SORLENNA, Happy Birthday to your SIL.
MELLIE, It must have smelled like heaven when you woke up to fresh bread. Greg is a keeper.
PAULA, yes we tend to do anything for our grandkids. I hope you took the back way and had traveling mercies.
MARY JO, Jakes paintings are wonderful. Thank you for sharing
MARY, I truly do not see how you work twelve hour days, do your charity knitting, take care of your home and boys, and do for others. You surely have a crown in Heaven. Thrilled to hear Matthew may have a commission. I am sure if people see his drawings, it tends to draw people to him. You tell him I am proud of him.
AARON, Healing prayers being said for Rilma, Angie, & Jim
TAMI, Congratulation on your DGS coming in second for the Choir Solo. Quite the accomplishment for the hearing impaired.
DENISE, I assure you, when you retire you are going to be so busy doing things you have always wanted to get to that you wont be able to understand how you did what you did and worked too.
We have to go out tomorrow night. Carley is being inducted into the Honors Society.
I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> My Dear Sweethearts,
> Home Depot came yesterday and installed our back door and storm door..of coarse, they installed the wrong storm door. I was so frustrated. Even if they knocked some off the price, it is not the one either one of us ordered. I guess we will hear from them next week or Jim is going to go over there.
> I have not heard from my Dr and this left leg with the huge varicose vein (you can only feel) continues to hurt. I sure hope they can strip it using the laser. Minor procedure.
> I have gotten my glasses yet (from my optician of 30 years. It has been over two weeks. He says maybe Tues or Wed of next week. I hope so. I cant see well.
> I am working on my socks with the yarn that was gifted to me. I just love that yarnthe Lorna Laces Solemate. It has been such a joy to work with. I cannot tell you how soft and silky it feels and it has a shimmer to it. I am up to the heel on both socks. I am going to learn the two socks on two circulars but think I have already found my way of making them.
> SAM, the recipes provided something for everyone. I want to try that grilled cheese sandwich too. I am so sorry to hear how badly Bailey has been treated but so glad Heidi and Gary were so empathetic in allowing her to finish school online. I dont know what kids are thinking. Do they not realize that what they put online is there forever? I saw a movie yesterday on LMN about a young lady who was bullied and tried to commit suicide because of it. Kids nowadays are so very cruel. I dont think I could withstand the conditions in school these days if I were a student. I am proud of Bailee and you give her a big hug for me. As to uppity people, no one is better than we are, we are all the same.
> JOYCE, You might as well jump in with the rest of us. A bunch of us just learned to do the toe up and it is just a matter of choosing what appeals to you. I went to YouTube and watched many videos but stuck with Blooming Knitters How to make a Toe Up Sock and Margarets tutorial. I did substitute the FLK heel as I had been wanting to learn it too.
> JOSEPHINE, Know you will have a lot to tell us about your knitting exhibition and brioche workshop.
> JULIE, Allistair has a wonderful positive attitude and continues to be in my prayers.
> JOY, So good to hear you are feeling better. Please pace yourself and dont overdo.
> CAREN, Good looking boys there. You can tell they are having fun at grandmas. I loved the picture of Seth making his big rig. He is such a precious little boy. Great picture of your visitor. I bet your house really is quiet when the younguns go home.
> JEANETTE, TY for the Crafty Bakers site. Copied it to file.
> JOY MARSHALL, Welcome to our little family. Look forward to getting to know you.
> NORMA, I hope your daughters wedding day will be everything she wanted it to be and look forward to some pictures of the big day.
> KATHY (GOTTASTCH), Happy Birthday.
> MISS PAM, Happy Birthday.
> MARGARET, So glad David and Maryanne were not hurt. I dont know about the kangaroo but down South we have to watch for deer. They can really cause some damage and loss of life.
> KATHY (KEHINKLE), Glad you got off the road with such bad weather. Prayers are ongoing for you, David, and Mary having to dry in all types of bad weather. Stay safe out there.
> JUNE, I got so tickled over the daddy reference. Of coarse sugar daddy came to mind!
> TRISHA, No furnace and frozen pipes are awful. My heart goes out to you. Stay warm.
> SORLENNA, Happy Birthday to your SIL.
> MELLIE, It must have smelled like heaven when you woke up to fresh bread. Greg is a keeper.
> PAULA, yes we tend to do anything for our grandkids. I hope you took the back way and had traveling mercies.
> MARY JO, Jakes paintings are wonderful. Thank you for sharing
> MARY, I truly do not see how you work twelve hour days, do your charity knitting, take care of your home and boys, and do for others. You surely have a crown in Heaven. Thrilled to hear Matthew may have a commission. I am sure if people see his drawings, it tends to draw people to him. You tell him I am proud of him.
> AARON, Healing prayers being said for Rilma, Angie, & Jim
> TAMI, Congratulation on your DGS coming in second for the Choir Solo. Quite the accomplishment for the hearing impaired.
> DENISE, I assure you, when you retire you are going to be so busy doing things you have always wanted to get to that you wont be able to understand how you did what you did and worked too.
> We have to go out tomorrow night. Carley is being inducted into the Honors Society.
> I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


Thank you Betty, and congratulations to Carley!


----------



## Grandmapaula

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to know that my oldest DGS had choir solo competition today. He took SECOND!!!!! WoooHooooo! So proud of him, especially as he is so hearing impaired.


That's fantastic, Tami! you must be very proud of him. Please give him my congratulations.


----------



## tami_ohio

Grandmapaula said:


> That's fantastic, Tami! you must be very proud of him. Please give him my congratulations.


We are very proud of him! I will do that. Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to know that my oldest DGS had choir solo competition today. He took SECOND!!!!! WoooHooooo! So proud of him, especially as he is so hearing impaired.


So excited for him!! Give him my congratulations.


----------



## Lurker 2

> JULIE, Allistair has a wonderful positive attitude and continues to be in my prayers.


Thanks Betty!


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> So excited for him!! Give him my congratulations.


Thank you. Will do!


----------



## tami_ohio

Page 21 Good night


----------



## machriste

Tami, sending my congratulations to your grandson; Music can add such joy to ones' life. I hope he will continue to make it a part of his life.

Speaking of the joy of music, I went to a wonderful jazz concert tonight. A singer and an amazing pianist performed a lot of Nat King Coles hits along with some biographical commentary. I hadn't known that Cole died at age 45! So young!!! Both the musicians were very good. The pianist was MORE than very good! Such an an enjoyable evening.

My kids are back from Mexico. Their 4-hour flight home turned into a 15 hr. nightmare. DD said the little ones were so good, the adults--not so much. Booooo Delta!!!


----------



## purl2diva

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to know that my oldest DGS had choir solo competition today. He took SECOND!!!!! WoooHooooo! So proud of him, especially as he is so hearing impaired.


How great is that! Congratulations to him.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> Cast this one on before work yesterday and cast it off today before work.


Wow-- you are a knitting ninja. Very pretty.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Betty, and congratulations to Carley!


I can only echo that one! Love your letters.


----------



## Grannypeg

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to know that my oldest DGS had choir solo competition today. He took SECOND!!!!! WoooHooooo! So proud of him, especially as he is so hearing impaired.


That is wonderful! I would be really proud of him too.


----------



## pammie1234

Tami, please congratulations to your GS. That is an accomplishment, especially since he is hearing impaired. I know that you are very proud of him.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Congratulations to your DGS! Quite an accomplishment.


tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to know that my oldest DGS had choir solo competition today. He took SECOND!!!!! WoooHooooo! So proud of him, especially as he is so hearing impaired.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday to those that are celebrating!

Mel, you are one fast knitter! I am so jealous. The top is precious!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love the colors of this one! What yarn is that?


gagesmom said:


> 9:45pm and I am home from work and in my jammies.
> 
> Have to be back there for 8:30 am tomorrow.
> 
> Cast this one on before work yesterday and cast it off today before work.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay, caught up again and off to bed. Rest well everyone and keep safe. For those like Trisha I hope your heating and plumbing situations get better quickly. Prayers for good health for all including Aaron's 3 friends. TTYL Goodnight.


----------



## Spider

Boy, do I feel behind and out of it. But I think I am caught up for this new tea party. 
Just finished six days in a row of working long days. Have to admit I was pretty tired but have been pretty lazy since I have been home. Today spent the day with one of my nieces, she came over and we talked and then she stayed for dinner. 
It is cold. Actual temperature tonight will be around -20 and the wind chill will be around -45 . We only have about four inches of snow but the attic air seems to be hanging around. Could have gone all winter this year without any snow and I would have been happy. DH had someone back I to him the other night so now we will have the hassle of getting that fixed and getting the other insurance company to pay. 
Happy birthday to the ones I missed and hope Bailee has a better experience with Her new school she picks. Linda


----------



## Bonnie7591

Tami , congrats to your GS
Betty, congrats to Carlie for getting on the honors society, sorry your leg is still giving you grief.
Melody another beautiful little top. Great yarn color.
Kathy, I'm glad you've had safe travels on crappy roads take care. Amazing how technology has progressed with hearing aids, my step-dad was very deaf from childhood & wore a large box heaing aid in his shirt pocket, it was the strongest available at the time & still not great. He didn't hear alt of things but always seemed to hear if.Tried to sneak in late when I was a teenager, lol.
We went to friends for supper, had a great meal & a nice visit. 
I think I have sent the Dreambird info t all who asked, if I missed anyone, please pm me.
Night all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone.... well my theory last of night of it getting cooler overnight was a joke.. the temp went back up during the night and at 3am it was 27c. :shock: We have had 37c today.. pretty yucky really.

Back to catch up


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> They had lots of fun building forts watching faborite cartoons and such. Seth has had lots of fun this week with his big rig. :roll: he makes noises when backing it up so people get put of his way. He got a flat tire on the trailer and changed it. Has had more fun with it than ever. The older and I watched history channel, Ancient Rome technology. He was very interested in it.


 :thumbup: He sure is using his imagination there.... great to see.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to know that my oldest DGS had choir solo competition today. He took SECOND!!!!! WoooHooooo! So proud of him, especially as he is so hearing impaired.


That's great Tammi tell him I said well done 👏
Sonja


----------



## TNS

tami_ohio said:


> With me, it was root beer, and Rum. I can finally, after 31 years, drink/smell root beer, but I still can not handle the smell of white Rum.


I couldn't drink coffee at all during pregnancy, now I can only drink it with milk in not black as I used to. Also went off anything aniseed flavoured. Makes me feel slightly sick to even smell it, but I can eat aniseed sweets. Crazy eh?!


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> That was a nice extension of your birthday!


We took a flask of drinking chocolate to keep us warm . Had a nice couple of hours 
Sonja


----------



## TNS

gagesmom said:


> 9:45pm and I am home from work and in my jammies.
> 
> Have to be back there for 8:30 am tomorrow.
> 
> Cast this one on before work yesterday and cast it off today before work.


Still can't imagine how fast you knit these beauties! This one is especially pretty. Guernsey still has Sunday closing, so if you worked here you would have Sundays off. Small shops are allowed to open but only for foodstuffs, papers etc. This results in some shops having stuff you can't buy on Sundays alongside things you can....... Visitors find it confusing. In Alderney all shops are allowed to open if they want to as none are big enough to be affected by the "Sunday Trading" regulations.


----------



## TNS

Tami, congratulations to your talented DGS!


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning everybody woke up to blue skies but that has now changed it is looking very grey out there now .weatherman says we are in for some bad weather ranging from rain to ice to snow and strong winds so will have to see what happens . Staying at home today anyway . Going to have nice hot Sunday lunch with Yorkshire puddings that will keep us warm

Sharon I hope your headache has gone and your pictures are back 

Betty sorry to here about your mix up with the storm door and all your delays with everything , hope you get your leg sorted soon as it must be painful 

Machriste sounds like you had a wonderful time at your jazz concert I bet you came home singing or humming all the songs 

Denise when you retire you will wonder how you ever had the time to work full time 

I hope everyone has a lovely day where ever you are stay safe and warm , or stay safe and cool
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to know that my oldest DGS had choir solo competition today. He took SECOND!!!!! WoooHooooo! So proud of him, especially as he is so hearing impaired.


Wonderful, congratulations to DGS. Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


So glad you had a wonderful day . Your daughter looks beautiful and her shawl is beautiful too .Congratulations all round 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> So glad you had a wonderful day . Your daughter looks beautiful and her shawl is beautiful too .Congratulations all round
> Sonja


Thank you.


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> So glad you had a wonderful day . Your daughter looks beautiful and her shawl is beautiful too .Congratulations all round
> Sonja


Ditto from me..... she looks stunning


----------



## Lurker 2

One Birthday for the 22nd
Glennys 2 who drops by occasionally

Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone.... well my theory last of night of it getting cooler overnight was a joke.. the temp went back up during the night and at 3am it was 27c. :shock: We have had 37c today.. pretty yucky really.
> 
> Back to catch up


Not good! we are only warm in comparison. It has cooled to 23 inside.


----------



## Swedenme

How are you today Julie did your oven actually work the other day . I remember you were making some bread but I can't remember seeing if it actually came out ok ?


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> So glad you had a wonderful day . Your daughter looks beautiful and her shawl is beautiful too .Congratulations all round
> Sonja


Ditto!

Nearly dittoed to nothing! Accidentally had hit Reply not Quote Reply!!!!
DD does look so beautiful, and that shawl is quite stunning. (whatever happened to the first one that got the coffee stain?)


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> How are you today Julie did your oven actually work the other day . I remember you were making some bread but I can't remember seeing if it actually came out ok ?


Yes! the bread baked satisfactorily= a little cooler than my previous oven- but not a problem. We had Church in the morning, my second to last with the Samoan Congregation- I will swap to an English speaking one in the new Chapel. The 'kids' came round by about 4 pm and my kitchen extension (would be dining room) is starting to look under control. We have several more boxes which hopefully will go to the Hospice Shop on Thursday.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! the bread baked satisfactorily= a little cooler than my previous oven- but not a problem. We had Church in the morning, my second to last with the Samoan Congregation- I will swap to an English speaking one in the new Chapel. The 'kids' came round by about 4 pm and my kitchen extension (would be dining room) is starting to look under control. We have several more boxes which hopefully will go to the Hospice Shop on Thursday.


Yay, so the oven is good then? Great that the Kids are still helping you out.

I am just watching the first episode of the new season of Downton Abbey. Love this show.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gorgeous bride - beautiful shawl.



Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, so the oven is good then? Great that the Kids are still helping you out.
> 
> I am just watching the first episode of the new season of Downton Abbey. Love this show.


I will have to get it on DVD- with my television being a casualty of the shift- did not realise soon enough that the aerial belonged to me- so it is still at the old house- 
The oven is loosing the smell of meat- thank goodness- firing it up to 200 C the other day helped.
I am very fortunate how the 'Kids' are still there for me. And my friend Nadya is going to help with a trip to the Hospice Shop on Thursday, weather permitting.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to get it on DVD- with my television being a casualty of the shift- did not realise soon enough that the aerial belonged to me- so it is still at the old house-
> The oven is loosing the smell of meat- thank goodness- firing it up to 200 C the other day helped.
> I am very fortunate how the 'Kids' are still there for me. And my friend Nadya is going to help with a trip to the Hospice Shop on Thursday, weather permitting.


Oh not good about the aerial! So no TV for you yet. I gather you managed to get the oven clean.... am wondering if you wipe it out with bi carb that might help with left over smell of meat?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to get it on DVD- with my television being a casualty of the shift- did not realise soon enough that the aerial belonged to me- so it is still at the old house-
> The oven is loosing the smell of meat- thank goodness- firing it up to 200 C the other day helped.
> I am very fortunate how the 'Kids' are still there for me. And my friend Nadya is going to help with a trip to the Hospice Shop on Thursday, weather permitting.


Once you get your aerial back, you can watch it....or have you tried watching it through the computer? I don't know if this will work for you - but I don't wait until the season is on in the USA - I watch it as soon as it's posted on this website - about 2 days after it's aired in England.

http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321049-1.html

Seems like everyone is doing her patterns -


----------



## KateB

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


Your DD looks beautiful and so does her shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to get it on DVD- with my television being a casualty of the shift- did not realise soon enough that the aerial belonged to me- so it is still at the old house-
> The oven is loosing the smell of meat- thank goodness- firing it up to 200 C the other day helped.
> I am very fortunate how the 'Kids' are still there for me. And my friend Nadya is going to help with a trip to the Hospice Shop on Thursday, weather permitting.


I hope you have someone to go and get your aerial for you as part of the fun of knitting, at least for me, is to sit and knit with my feet up and the TV with one of my favorite shows to listen to in the background. I am also glad that your oven actually works. I'm sure you can adjust times to fit with its difference in temperature. 
Beautiful wedding day pictures of the wedding shawl and the baby dress is just darling. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Oh not good about the aerial! So no TV for you yet. I gather you managed to get the oven clean.... am wondering if you wipe it out with bi carb that might help with left over smell of meat?


Probably would- but my gloves developed a hole- and I was not prepared to do it bare handed.
No this is a tv free zone at present- learning to live without it!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Once you get your aerial back, you can watch it....or have you tried watching it through the computer? I don't know if this will work for you - but I don't wait until the season is on in the USA - I watch it as soon as it's posted on this website - about 2 days after it's aired in England.
> 
> http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html


Getting the aerial back has a lot of ramifications- am not prepared to confront the old Agent on my own.

That is brilliant Rookie- did not know one could do that! Usually things are not available!


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday for the 22nd
> Glennys 2 who drops by occasionally
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> I hope you have someone to go and get your aerial for you as part of the fun of knitting, at least for me, is to sit and knit with my feet up and the TV with one of my favorite shows to listen to in the background. I am also glad that your oven actually works. I'm sure you can adjust times to fit with its difference in temperature.
> Beautiful wedding day pictures of the wedding shawl and the baby dress is just darling. Thanks for sharing them.


I am hoping someone will appear in my life, soon, to help out with one or two lingering issues! However the link to Downton Abbey that Rookie gave, works so I may just watch on the monitor!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Getting the aerial back has a lot of ramifications- am not prepared to confront the old Agent on my own.
> 
> That is brilliant Rookie- did not know one could do that! Usually things are not available!


Cool! You will be able to watch it now..... :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Nearly dittoed to nothing! Accidentally had hit Reply not Quote Reply!!!!
> DD does look so beautiful, and that shawl is quite stunning. (whatever happened to the first one that got the coffee stain?)


It is in a bag! I keep thinking about but I haven't much heart in it. I will dye it at some stage :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Cool! You will be able to watch it now..... :thumbup:


Will wait till morning, though! am a bit tired just now- back to bed for me!


----------



## Normaedern

RookieRetiree said:


> Gorgeous bride - beautiful shawl.


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> It is in a bag! I keep thinking about but I haven't much heart in it. I will dye it at some stage :thumbup:


That is so understandable! Many would not have been able to reknit it- but you did!


----------



## sugarsugar

Well bedtime for me. Take care everyone.


----------



## jheiens

Norma, your daughter and the shawl are lovely. You've done well with both, I believe. So glad you all had a beautiful day for her very special occasion.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Normaedern

jheiens said:


> Norma, your daughter and the shawl are lovely. You've done well with both, I believe. So glad you all had a beautiful day for her very special occasion.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you so much. Joy.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to know that my oldest DGS had choir solo competition today. He took SECOND!!!!! WoooHooooo! So proud of him, especially as he is so hearing impaired.


That's wonderful. Even more special with his impairment!!
Congratulations to him!
Junek


----------



## martina

Norma, your daughter looks really happy and her dress and shawl are lovely.
Julie, have you tried putting lemon or orange slices in the oven to get rid of the smell?


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> RE: metabolism changes. Not only can I not stand the smell of Rum anymore, I can only drink tiny amounts of any alcohol. It doesn't take me much at all to feel the affects anymore! Cheap date.


I'm an even cheaper date as even the smell of anything alcoholic makes me nauseated. I wouldn't be a very fun date! LOL!!


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! the bread baked satisfactorily= a little cooler than my previous oven- but not a problem. We had Church in the morning, my second to last with the Samoan Congregation- I will swap to an English speaking one in the new Chapel. The 'kids' came round by about 4 pm and my kitchen extension (would be dining room) is starting to look under control. We have several more boxes which hopefully will go to the Hospice Shop on Thursday.


So things are gradually getting to how you want them . That was good news about your oven , but not so good news about your tv . If the programmes in New Zealand are anything like what is usually shown here then you are not missing much . I really begrudge paying for a tv licence especially when they show a load of repeats from by gone years . I desperately want to write a letter to them to say I will just use the old tv licence that covered these old programmes but husband won't let me I will get off my soapbox now and stop writing . I will just ask did you get your curtains up 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321049-1.html
> 
> Seems like everyone is doing her patterns -


Yes I've seen a couple of them . I love Mariannas patterns done a couple of them . They are so easy to follow 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> I'm an even cheaper date as even the smell of anything alcoholic makes me nauseated. I wouldn't be a very fun date! LOL!!


Me too ,tried a little when I was 16 and didn't like it , tried a lot when it was my 18th party ended up giving all my brothers stuff away , he was ( politely put) not very happy with me , had a h,,, of a time trying to remember who I had gave things too . Never touched alcohol since 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> I couldn't drink coffee at all during pregnancy, now I can only drink it with milk in not black as I used to. Also went off anything aniseed flavoured. Makes me feel slightly sick to even smell it, but I can eat aniseed sweets. Crazy eh?!


Only thing that ever bothered me was garlic, it would make me instantly sick just the smell of it. That was only with Jamie. A friend thought it was funny and would walk up behind me open the garlic bottle, until I turned around one day. Needless to say he never did that again, I guess he wasn't fond of the results when it landed on him. 😱😱


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> Well bedtime for me. Take care everyone.


Goodnight sugar and Julie 🌛🌠


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 9:45pm and I am home from work and in my jammies.
> 
> Have to be back there for 8:30 am tomorrow.
> 
> Cast this one on before work yesterday and cast it off today before work.


Love this. This is a cute pattern an an easy knit. The yarn color is my favorite!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> It is in a bag! I keep thinking about but I haven't much heart in it. I will dye it at some stage :thumbup:


Try mixing equal parts vodka and water,spray it on the stain wait a few minutes then dab it with a clean cloth. this is what my friend did with hers.


----------



## jknappva

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


The bride is lovely and your shawl is a beautiful work of art!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday for the 22nd
> Glennys 2 who drops by occasionally
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday!


A very happy birthday, Glennys2. Hope it is a wonderful one!
Junek


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


Both your daughter and the shawl are beautiful! So glad you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday for the 22nd
> Glennys 2 who drops by occasionally
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday!


And a Happy Birthday to Glennys from me, too!


----------



## PurpleFi

|Good afternoon from rainy Surrey.

I am so far behind I think I will meet my self coming back!!!

Had a lovely time at the workshop and knitting exhibition yesterday. I learnt a lot about brioche knitting (none of which I can remember, but thank goodness were were given notes) The lady running it had flown in from Boston just to take the course. Bought three rather heavenly skeins of wool and came home exhausted.

This afternoon we have been invited by LM for afternoon tea and I have to wear my party frock! I will try and ctch up a bit later.

Healing vibes and hugs to all


----------



## KateB

DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


----------



## PurpleFi

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


Gorgeous photos, the shawl and your DD look wonderful x


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


Wow, such a clear photo, how wonderful. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


That is awesome....really get to know the baby even before it is born!


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


Really clear picture so is your grand baby definitely a girl then ? 
Sonja


----------



## Grandmapaula

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


Her dress is beautiful and the shawl is a work of art. Congratulations to the newlyweds and to you!


----------



## RookieRetiree

good morning -- DGS and I have been busy baking already this a.m. He loves crescent rolls and decides what shapes he wants to make them...some end up as crescents, but many do not. They all taste great though with the morning scrambled eggs and toast. I think I'll bake a pie later on.

Yesterday was a great day with the kids here -- and DD#2 was present through FaceTime too all the way from Dublin. She showed us her view from her hotel room of blue skies and very green grass---made us feel warmer.

The kids enjoyed their birthdays -- DGS has been putting his new Lego set together and DGD has been dressing and undressing her doll.

The gumbo was delicious for lunch and we made do it yourself pizzas for dinner -- everything was great, but I need to learn how to make crispy crust pizza...anyone have any pointers?

We met DD#1's boyfriend and he seems very nice - he seems to fit in with our family's sense of humor so we'll see how it goes. He has a 9 year old and an 11 year old so is used to kids. They seem happy together and that's all that counts.


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> Really clear picture so is your grand baby definitely a girl then ?
> Sonja


She is! They only went for a gender scan where they would not be given photos (the mind boggles :roll: !) but it turned out that the girl doing the scan had been at school with my DIL so she took a few unauthorised ( and not paid for) photos for them. :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Kate, what an amazing picture - she is a beautiful baby already!

Well, I'm ready for church and as soon as it's over I'm going to the grocery store. Then when I'm done, I'll come home and get the laundry and off to the laundromat. We are having a 1 day reprieve from the frigid weather - then tomorrow back to the frigid "tundra"! I got a couple of seed catalogs this week and I just laughk I'll wwed. No sign of spring here!!

Not only has my drier died, but last week the valve to let water into my washer froze and cracked. Bob shut off the water to the washer until he can replace the valve. So once a week I'll slog to the laundromat. Can't wait for spring - Bob will fix the washer and I'll get a new drier as soon as the snow on the back porch melts - It's the only way to get the old one out and the new one in.

Well, time to head out. Hugs, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Norma, your daughter looks really happy and her dress and shawl are lovely.
> Julie, have you tried putting lemon or orange slices in the oven to get rid of the smell?


did not know of that one- many thanks for the tip!
I'll get a few lemons when I do my shopping tomorrow.
How are things, Martina?


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> So things are gradually getting to how you want them . That was good news about your oven , but not so good news about your tv . If the programmes in New Zealand are anything like what is usually shown here then you are not missing much . I really begrudge paying for a tv licence especially when they show a load of repeats from by gone years . I desperately want to write a letter to them to say I will just use the old tv licence that covered these old programmes but husband won't let me I will get off my soapbox now and stop writing . I will just ask did you get your curtains up
> Sonja


I have to set up the sewing machine- that is my task for later today- before it gets too hot- then I will ring the Age Concern Handyman to help me get them up. I agree about the average programme- we have this digital system they blithely call Freeview- that I can't afford to install- that is why it is so annoying I did not find out about my aerial sooner.


----------



## Grannypeg

TNS said:


> I couldn't drink coffee at all during pregnancy, now I can only drink it with milk in not black as I used to. Also went off anything aniseed flavoured. Makes me feel slightly sick to even smell it, but I can eat aniseed sweets. Crazy eh?!


I couldn't eat pizza during my second pregnancy and it took years before I could even try it again.


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> She is! They only went for a gender scan where they would not be given photos (the mind boggles :roll: !) but it turned out that the girl doing the scan had been at school with my DIL so she took a few unauthorised ( and not paid for) photos for them. :thumbup:


That was good and a lovely memento to have so are you going to knit something pink or does DIL like the darker colours that some young women are preferring ?


----------



## Grannypeg

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


That's a lovely picture of a beautiful bride. Love her dress. Who made the shawl?


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Goodnight sugar and Julie 🌛🌠


And I have slept fairly well, thanks!

The pharmacist suggested a change to how I take one of the cocktail of pills during the day- and it seems to be helping.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


Quite remarkable! Hello to your newest family member.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> That's a lovely picture of a beautiful bride. Love her dress. Who made the shawl?


Norma knitted it twice over because #1 got an accidental coffee stain- hasn't she done a lovely job with it?


----------



## purl2diva

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


Beautiful bride and beautiful shawl. I'm pleased that everything went well. Lots of memories to cherish.


----------



## Grannypeg

Happy Birthday Glennys2. Enjoy your special day!


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> That was good and a lovely memento to have so are you going to knit something pink or does DIL like the darker colours that some young women are preferring ?


I've already knitted quite a few wee tops and cardigans! DIL doesn't mind pink, but doesn't want everything to be that colour!


----------



## Bonnie7591

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone.... well my theory last of night of it getting cooler overnight was a joke.. the temp went back up during the night and at 3am it was 27c. :shock: We have had 37c today.. pretty yucky really.
> 
> Back to catch up


Oh, I wish, -36C here this morning, beautiful & sunny but....


----------



## Bonnie7591

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


Beautiful bride & shawl, I'm glad everything went well


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Normaedern said:


> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


Oh, IDK, they look very pretty to me and your daughter looks beautiful. Congrats to them and YOU.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! the bread baked satisfactorily= a little cooler than my previous oven- but not a problem. We had Church in the morning, my second to last with the Samoan Congregation- I will swap to an English speaking one in the new Chapel. The 'kids' came round by about 4 pm and my kitchen extension (would be dining room) is starting to look under control. We have several more boxes which hopefully will go to the Hospice Shop on Thursday.


Are you changing churches because the new one is closer to you. You will miss seeing your friends in the congregation. 
I'm glad to hear you oven is working & the house is coming together. So nice your friends are helping you get settled.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday for the 22nd
> Glennys 2 who drops by occasionally
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday!


Echo that one, Glennys 2, and many more.


----------



## Grannypeg

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, I wish, -36C here this morning, beautiful & sunny but....


Milder here today - going up to -5 or -9c. But getting very cold again tonight and tomorrow it will feel like -37 with the windchill. May have flurries today and tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping someone will appear in my life, soon, to help out with one or two lingering issues! However the link to Downton Abbey that Rookie gave, works so I may just watch on the monitor!


Great that you can get computer TV, I think our TV can be hooked into the Internet & watch directly, can you do that too?


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you changing churches because the new one is closer to you. You will miss seeing your friends in the congregation.
> I'm glad to hear you oven is working & the house is coming together. So nice your friends are helping you get settled.


It is closer, but the big issue is that without the daily practise with Fale- my comprehension of Samoan has dropped badly- and it will be better to be with an English speaking congregation! I will be keeping contact, and already have been invited to attend special occasions.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great that you can get computer TV, I think our TV can be hooked into the Internet & watch directly, can you do that too?


I would have to buy a new digital model- but yes we can do that now- just think it is likely to be the top end of the market still.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


Wow! What an amazing photo, I didn't know they could be so clear.


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I'm so sorry Bailee is having trouble at school,I hope she will do well with her on-line schooling & find a good school for next year.
> I don't know what kids are thinking with the" sexting" is there no common sense anymore? I wonder what will happen in court. I heard here that they can end up on the " sex offender" list & ruin their lives.I think perhaps there needs to be some lessons in common sense before kids are given cell phones
> 
> Thanks for all the wonderful recipes, something for everyone again.
> Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries, so helpful to find things later.


I agree with all your comments.

Sam, so sad to read that Survivor Kitty has died. I'm sure you will miss her.


----------



## budasha

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.craftybaking.com/learn/substitutes
> 
> For the bakers and cooks...


Thank you for this.


----------



## Bonnie7591

What a pain in the a-- to have to haul laundry around, I guess the only blessing is you don't have 6 kids at home too, lol. Makes such alot mire work than wh en you can do it at home. I have to go to the laundromat one day soon, I've been putting it off, DH has a huge sleeping bag thst DS2 took camping last fall but never got cleaned, I discovered it about a month ago put away dirty but it won't fit in my machine. I've been told the laundromat has an oversize machine. Previously it has been dry-cleaned but DH took his down coat in a while ago & it cost $30 so I can't imagine what that huge thing would cost.



Grandmapaula said:


> Kate, what an amazing picture - she is a beautiful baby already!
> 
> Well, I'm ready for church and as soon as it's over I'm going to the grocery store. Then when I'm done, I'll come home and get the laundry and off to the laundromat. We are having a 1 day reprieve from the frigid weather - then tomorrow back to the frigid "tundra"! I got a couple of seed catalogs this week and I just laughk I'll wwed. No sign of spring here!!
> 
> Not only has my drier died, but last week the valve to let water into my washer froze and cracked. Bob shut off the water to the washer until he can replace the valve. So once a week I'll slog to the laundromat. Can't wait for spring - Bob will fix the washer and I'll get a new drier as soon as the snow on the back porch melts - It's the only way to get the old one out and the new one in.
> 
> Well, time to head out. Hugs, Paula


 :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Echo that one, Glennys 2, and many more.


From me too.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> If I am repeating myself my apologies- I downloaded this and think I forgot to post it!
> Another image from 'The Factory' in Kaikoura, sunset yesterday- no rain but the hint of a rainbow.


That is such a beautiful picture.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, DH finished putting the last of the baseboards & trim in DSs house yesterday, so we are going over this morning to clean up all the bits & I'll mop the floors. The bathroom is to be renoed at the end of the month but he will be able to move in whenever he likes. The kitchen water has to be hooked up again but thst is to be done this week as well. 
I don't think DS realizes how much time his Dad has spent on all these fiddly jobs.
The livingroom still has to be painted but that will wait for summer as the window has to be changed & he's getting a fireplace installed so he has a secondary heat source in case of power outage. when he is all done it should look really good but he's spent quite alot doing all the fixing, can't imagine how much more it would be if his Dad & I hadn't done alot too.
Well, must get off here, have a good day all.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


What an amazing picture!! I know you just love it!
I'm so excited for you!
Junek


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today; Gottastch (Kathy J)
> and Miss Pam
> 
> Happy Birthday to both of you! May it be a fabulous day!


Belated Happy Birthday :-D


----------



## Miss Pam

budasha said:


> Belated Happy Birthday :-D


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought it was lovely, too! I have not heard anything further about Al.


Julie, I was sorry to read about your brother's diagnosis. I hope that the medical profession can come up with a solution for him.


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> well David and Maryanne have arrived. A dent in the car near the front but missed the lights and seems to not be causing any problems in the car.


Thank goodness the only damage was to the car and it can be repaired.


----------



## budasha

Sorlenna said:


> --and DD and I may go out to see the Dragon Dance for Chinese New Year at the international market later this morning.
> 
> Hugs & blessings!


I envy you your good weather and being able to see this attraction. I'm stuck looking out at mounds of snow. If I had any good sense I'd visit my brother in Phoenix for the rest of the winter....not sure how he'd feel about it though.


----------



## budasha

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody just got caught up.
> 
> Happy birthday to Kathy and Pam :thumbup:
> 
> Loo at what I woke up to this morning. Fresh bread made by Greg


He bakes too!!!


----------



## Spider

Your daughter was so pretty!! What a beautiful shawl to pass down to the next generation.


----------



## budasha

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hope this comes thru, here is the painting Jake was making:
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10947182_1585318575018696_8688339722291839102_n.jpg?oh=e6054f2e08c383de3642e9c56030b764&oe=55844FBA&__gda__=1435668944_425d2338596ab4054327f473f80a2f34


Very nice.


----------



## budasha

Aran said:


> I have 3 friends who are having trouble with wounds healing. My 99 year old Friend Rilma was released from the hospital only to return because her broken hip got infected & the site needed surgery to clean it out. My friend Angie got released from the hospital too soon for her wound which wasn't healing because it's infected & needs to be treated with IV antibiotics. She's had health & mobility issues her whole life so she needs to be taken care of extra well. I've talked about both Rilma & Angie before but not mentioned my Friend Jim. Jim has had an infection in his jaw since last year. He's already in a nursing home due to his Parkinson's so he was able to receive IV antibiotics there. Unfortunately, they didn't work so he had to have surgery on Wednesday to clean up the area & now will undergo a course of hyperbaulic treatments to see if that helps. What sucks about the treatments is that he needs to go to another town that isn't too far away but he doesn't drive & he has mobility & stamina problems due to the Parkinson's. Stuff like this scares me because some germs can't be killed now due to our overuse of antibiotics.
> 
> I went out to finish shoveling my driveway, but my neighbor beat me to it. She has a tractor with a plow & sometimes goes around clearing the driveways in the neighborhood. Bless her.


So sorry to hear about your friends' difficulties. Rilma must be a feisty lady to have hip surgery at her age. I hope all three of them heal quickly. Good neighbours are hard to find so they are really appreciated.


----------



## budasha

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to know that my oldest DGS had choir solo competition today. He took SECOND!!!!! WoooHooooo! So proud of him, especially as he is so hearing impaired.


Congratulations!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> That is such a beautiful picture.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


So glad it was a happy day. Your daughter looks beautiful and the shawl is lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Julie, I was sorry to read about your brother's diagnosis. I hope that the medical profession can come up with a solution for him.


Thanks! I am still waiting to hear anything further.


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


That is a wonderful image. Bless her :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you for all your kind comments. She was happy and we had a lovely day.


----------



## Normaedern

Grannypeg said:


> That's a lovely picture of a beautiful bride. Love her dress. Who made the shawl?


I made the shawl.

Edit: Thanks, Julie for answering for me :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Tami, congratulations to DGS.
Norma, your daughter is beautiful and the shawl is an heirloom.
Aran, hey energy for your friends.
Kate, how wonderful scans are so clear today.


----------



## gottastch

Happy Birthday Glennys2 and Happy Belated Birthday Miss Pam 

Thank you all for my birthday wishes!!! We went shopping in hopes of finding me a new winter coat. My current coat is 6 years and counting (I think) and is showing its wear badly. I hate clothes shopping but did find a coat - hooray!!! I will be toasty warm for more winters to come    

Last Sunday was dear daughter-in-law's baby shower. It was frigidly cold but everyone invited made it and a good time was had by all. The shower was in an art studio where you can select greenware to glaze and the owner will fire it, etc. We all got to make pendants out of shards of differently shaped glass in all different colors. I'm very anxious to see what mine turns out like...in shades of purple (of course)  I don't think there is much that the new baby will need and if dear daughter-in-law can maintain her footing on the ice (she fell last week but all is well), these last 7 weeks will go quickly. I think dear son has finally grasped the gravity of the fact that he IS going to be a father and I think he is getting a little nervous. It kind of gives me a little chuckle to see him this way. He has a good sense of fun and think he will be a great daddy, especially when the baby gets a little older, but right now he is afraid he will "break" the baby, when it is little-little (he kind of takes after me with not being all that graceful) - LOL. I'm sure all will be well!

I think my mom paid me a visit in the early morning of my birthday. I occasionally wake up at 2:22 in the morning when it is a significant anniversary for our family for one thing or another. I have decided it is my mom "visiting" to let me know she is watching over us all...makes me smile  She is gone a little over four years now (it will be five at the end of this year). I am not depressed any longer but I still really do miss her. 

My mom started to crochet a wedding afghan for dear son and dear daughter-in-law but she made it too small and only got it to be about 3" long, before she passed. I kept it and when the announcement was made about the baby, I got it out again and finished the blanket. I wrapped it up separately and wrote a mushy card saying that I hoped that when this particular blanket was wrapped around the baby, he would feel "Nana's" loving arms around him. What I didn't expect was that dear daughter-in-law burst into tears, when she opened the gift and then had to read the card, which then made me cry - my goodness, a bunch of crying women at a baby shower made for a real scene - LOL! Kitty Cocoa gave the baby 3 stuffed animals that were still here that I packed up to save for 'someday' and it seemed like no better time to get them out and wash them up. Dear daughter-in-law laughed that our cat would give the baby a gift  It was a good day 

Now it is bitterly cold here again...just can't get that jet stream to go a little bit more north so we could enjoy maybe 20's or 30's F. This -25 to -35 (windchill) is getting really old. It sure makes me appreciate the nice summers, for sure!!!

Sam, the recipes look to be comfort-recipes...just what we need right now  I'm definitely going to try a few. 

I'm working on knitting up my UFO's (Un-Finished Objects). I finished a pair of socks that are really supposed to be for men and made out of DK weight yarn. I thought they would work for 'slipper socks' around the house. The first one flowed right off the needles but that second one I had to rip a bunch and then I somehow dropped a stitch when grafting the toe. It only made a ladder of about 5 rows so I easily got ahold of it and worked it back up. I was able to secure it with an extra length of yarn...hid it in the toe grafting...and then hid the threads. That sock just didn't want to get done! There is a bonus to making two-at-once socks...think I just realized this now - LOL!

Hugs and kisses to you all...hope all who are/were sick are better and you have no mishaps with your knitting


----------



## RookieRetiree

gottastch said:


> Happy Birthday Glennys2 and Happy Belated Birthday Miss Pam
> 
> Thank you all for my birthday wishes!!! We went shopping in hopes of finding me a new winter coat. My current coat is 6 years and counting (I think) and is showing its wear badly. I hate clothes shopping but did find a coat - hooray!!! I will be toasty warm for more winters to come
> 
> Last Sunday was dear daughter-in-law's baby shower. It was frigidly cold but everyone invited made it and a good time was had by all. The shower was in an art studio where you can select greenware to glaze and the owner will fire it, etc. We all got to make pendants out of shards of differently shaped glass in all different colors. I'm very anxious to see what mine turns out like...in shades of purple (of course)  I don't think there is much that the new baby will need and if dear daughter-in-law can maintain her footing on the ice (she fell last week but all is well), these last 7 weeks will go quickly. I think dear son has finally grasped the gravity of the fact that he IS going to be a father and I think he is getting a little nervous. It kind of gives me a little chuckle to see him this way. He has a good sense of fun and think he will be a great daddy, especially when the baby gets a little older, but right now he is afraid he will "break" the baby, when it is little-little (he kind of takes after me with not being all that graceful) - LOL. I'm sure all will be well!
> 
> I think my mom paid me a visit in the early morning of my birthday. I occasionally wake up at 2:22 in the morning when it is a significant anniversary for our family for one thing or another. I have decided it is my mom "visiting" to let me know she is watching over us all...makes me smile  She is gone a little over four years now (it will be five at the end of this year). I am not depressed any longer but I still really do miss her.
> 
> My mom started to crochet a wedding afghan for dear son and dear daughter-in-law but she made it too small and only got it to be about 3" long, before she passed. I kept it and when the announcement was made about the baby, I got it out again and finished the blanket. I wrapped it up separately and wrote a mushy card saying that I hoped that when this particular blanket was wrapped around the baby, he would feel "Nana's" loving arms around him. What I didn't expect was that dear daughter-in-law burst into tears, when she opened the gift and then had to read the card, which then made me cry - my goodness, a bunch of crying women at a baby shower made for a real scene - LOL! Kitty Cocoa gave the baby 3 stuffed animals that were still here that I packed up to save for 'someday' and it seemed like no better time to get them out and wash them up. Dear daughter-in-law laughed that our cat would give the baby a gift  It was a good day
> 
> Now it is bitterly cold here again...just can't get that jet stream to go a little bit more north so we could enjoy maybe 20's or 30's F. This -25 to -35 (windchill) is getting really old. It sure makes me appreciate the nice summers, for sure!!!
> 
> Sam, the recipes look to be comfort-recipes...just what we need right now  I'm definitely going to try a few.
> 
> I'm working on knitting up my UFO's (Un-Finished Objects). I finished a pair of socks that are really supposed to be for men and made out of DK weight yarn. I thought they would work for 'slipper socks' around the house. The first one flowed right off the needles but that second one I had to rip a bunch and then I somehow dropped a stitch when grafting the toe. It only made a ladder of about 5 rows so I easily got ahold of it and worked it back up. I was able to secure it with an extra length of yarn...hid it in the toe grafting...and then hid the threads. That sock just didn't want to get done! There is a bonus to making two-at-once socks...think I just realized this now - LOL!
> 
> Hugs and kisses to you all...hope all who are/were sick are better and you have no mishaps with your knitting


Okay...you made me cry...such beautiful sentiments.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Norma your DD was a beautiful bride and the shawl you knit is perfect. What a wonderful day and such wonderful memories created. Perhaps one day she will pass the shawl down to a daughter to wear on her wedding day. These pictures are simply beautiful.


Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...you made me cry...such beautiful sentiments.


Gottastch-- bet there were several damp eyes on that one! What a lovely letter. Glad DIL wasn't hurt in her fall. And loved your sock story. I hope to do socks again one of these days. They seem to make good take-along projects and I always need those. Will you post a pix of the socks?
PS How cute of kitty to send a gift-- I need to remember that one as my whole family loves their fur babies.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is how I watch Downton Abbey. It sounds as if this move overall has been so good. I am so glad you are still getting help from the kids. It also sounds as if you've made a good bit of progress already. So glad the oven is okay now. Soon the only odor will be the wonderful aroma of your breads. 


Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping someone will appear in my life, soon, to help out with one or two lingering issues! However the link to Downton Abbey that Rookie gave, works so I may just watch on the monitor!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto! Have a wonderful day Glennys.


Miss Pam said:


> And a Happy Birthday to Glennys from me, too!


----------



## Gweniepooh

How delightful.....it is amazing what they can do now.


KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


----------



## kehinkle

Made it to Medina, OH around noon. Have about 10 miles tomorrow morning for delivery. Stopped at Petsmart to get Lila food. Bought her another coat, too. She had such a good time running through the store (leashed) and sniffing everything. Got petted a few times, too. 

Happy birthday to the birthday girl. Hope you are having a good one. 

The bride and shawl are lovely. Glad a good time was had by all. 

Time to pull out my needlework and get busy. Still have the squares to finish before Tuesday's new ones come out. Need to straightened up the van too. How does it get so disorganized? 

Keep warm or cool, wherever you are. 

Take care, 
Kathy


----------



## iamsam

i guess t is time i jump on here and let you know i am still alive. i have stayed up way too late the last couple of night - need to stop that. it screws with my daytime chores. so tonight is going to be an early night so i can get back on schedule.

mother nature must be cleaning her house as we have snow flakes floating around - nothing grandiose. like yesterday - my dogyard is about 40° which should melt some of the snow but doesn't seem to be doing much.

i bought two new pairs of khaki slacks - i really like them - however - the top button is nearly impossible to get buttoned - either i need to put on a different button or i need to cut the buttonhole a little larger. i'll let Heidi look at them and decide which is best. i love khaki - you can wear any color with it - i must have six or eight pair of khakis. i wear them a lot.

the boys were outside for a while - they were really getting restless when i was over for breakfast. they both needed something to do. I'm surprised that gary did not take them sled riding up the road here at the catholic church - they have rather a nice hill to go down. i think my sled riding is a thing of the past. but i certainly would go for a sleigh ride like June's sister did.

i have a feeling i have a lot of pages to make up so i best get busy. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

my kind of winter. --- sam



Miss Pam said:


> You heard right, Sam. It's been a really mild winter and, yes, not much snow pack this year. We've had enough rain, though, that the reservoirs are full. Lots of unhappy skiers. Daytime temps have been in the 50s and overnight temps in upper 30s to low 40s. Can't complain.


----------



## gottastch

Kansas g-ma said:


> Gottastch-- Will you post a pix of the socks?


It is a free pattern on www.ravelry.com..."Simple Skyp Socks." I will take photos of mine later


----------



## gottastch

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...you made me cry...such beautiful sentiments.


----------



## iamsam

I've never had trouble with cut and paste using internet explorer - if it highlights it works. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It depends on what browser you use -- I find that doing it this way when using Chrome works very well -- it's a little tougher in Internet Explorer, but it will work.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

kehinkle said:


> Made it to Median, OH around noon. Have about 10 miles tomorrow morning for delivery. Stopped at Petsmart to get Lila food. Bought her another coat, too. She had such a good time running through the store (leashed) and sniffing everything. Got petted a few times, too. Kathy


Oh, would have loved to see Lila running around-- we could have taken turns with her! And I'll just bet she got pats-- probably lots. Glad you made it safely.


----------



## iamsam

I'm a day late here but happy birthday Kathy and miss pam. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today; Gottastch (Kathy J)
> and Miss Pam
> 
> Happy Birthday to both of you! May it be a fabulous day!


----------



## iamsam

do you have a lot of problems with roos on the road? --- sam



darowil said:


> well David and Maryanne have arrived. A dent in the car near the front but missed the lights and seems to not be causing any problems in the car.


----------



## Gweniepooh

All caught up again. Gottastch what beautiful sentiments you've written about. How wonderful that you finished the blanket your mom started and that DIL was so moved by the gift. I love that the cats gave her a gift too. Our pets always give Christmas gifts. Tell DIL to please be careful...no more falls! 

No snow or ice here which really didn't surprise me. We do have rain today but that isn't a big deal. Can't wait for spring to get here. Hope to work on my Dreambird some today. Have 5 feathers done. I think someone said that you needed 22 though so I've still got quite a ways to go. TTYL


----------



## iamsam

Heidi will transport bailee - she could only ride the bus if she lived in the district. to have her happy in school it will be worth it. ayersville is a little closer than napoleon. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> So are the other schools far away? Will a bus take her there or will parents have to get her there? I hope she finds a place where she can enjoy the rest of her school years. School can be so socially difficult. I moved to Saskatchewan when I started grade 8 so know it's hard to be the newcomer in school too.


----------



## sassafras123

Gottastch, what a treasure of a gift.
Sam, I'm copying you. Didn't get to sleep til after 5 a.m.


----------



## Miss Pam

gottastch said:


> Happy Birthday Glennys2 and Happy Belated Birthday Miss Pam


Thank you, Kathy!  And you brought a few tears to my eyes!


----------



## Kathleendoris

TNS said:


> I couldn't drink coffee at all during pregnancy, now I can only drink it with milk in not black as I used to. Also went off anything aniseed flavoured. Makes me feel slightly sick to even smell it, but I can eat aniseed sweets. Crazy eh?!


I think going off coffee was, for me, the first sign that I was pregnant, even the time the doctor said I wasn't, I was sure, just because I couldn't face coffee. Once I was over the first few months, I regained my caffeine habit, and still need my daily fix. If I am at all unwell, even with just a cold, I lose my taste for coffee, and just switch to fruit teas or honey and lemon. I love aniseed. Pastis is my treat when we are down in Provence (cheaper than coffee, too)!


----------



## Miss Pam

thewren said:


> my kind of winter. --- sam


I'm definitely not complaining about it!


----------



## Miss Pam

thewren said:


> I'm a day late here but happy birthday Kathy and miss pam. --- sam


Thanks, Sam!


----------



## kehinkle

This was on my Facebook today. Enjoy! Couldn't get it t o post except for download. Hope someone else can. 

Kathy


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


Wow! We had a similar picture of my youngest grandson, but dismissed it as not really a good indication of the real baby. When he was born, however, he looked alarmingly like the image we had (gorgeous, of course!!). Your granddaughter looks lovely, and I am sure she will be every bit as beautiful as the scan suggests.


----------



## vabchnonnie

June - what's it like on your side of the water. Here it is melting some, can see the grass in spots. Little Girl was pleased and she let it be known, I'm sure she feels better.The fog was really bad in early AM couldn't see across the retention pond or the parking lot, distance was just a few feet.

Have managed to cook and de-bond a chicken, that's not fun. Have 3 bags in the freezer now. There are 6 thighs cooking in the crockpot, may barbeque 3,not sure about the other 3.
As always, boiled the bones and skin and made great stock. Will put it in a quart jar and use it for several things.

Have some work to do at my desk, only a week left in February. Must do the taxes this week, believe I have everything ready so will go to the Central Library and have A A R P check them and e-file them for me. I do this every year, usually the end of January, but you can see I'm running late.

Have looked at the W I P trying to decide which one to start on, think I'll weave in the ends of a baby blanket, it will be done then. Perhaps then I will get the socks out, not even sure where I am on them. I'm doing top down and on DPN
using 2 sets, therefore both socks at the same time. I have yarn for another pair for my son, that makes 4 pair. Very hard to find yarn for a man, I don't order, don't use charge cards either. Have desire to try circular needles, ie: 2- 9",or ll-12" and try toe up, making 2 at a time also. Will see, when I'm into the socks.

Wonder what the forecast is for next week, hope not more snow and/or ice. Will close for this time...VA Sharon


----------



## machriste

kehinkle said:


> This was on my Facebook today. Enjoy! Couldn't get it t o post except for download. Hope someone else can.
> 
> Kathy


Love it!

Happy Birthday Glennys2.

The bride and shawl are both lovely. Hope you can get the stains out of the other one, but dying is a rather exiting possibility.

Goodness, isn't that pic of a 28 mo. baby amazing! Looks like a very pretty little girl.

Can't remember anything I couldn't eat during pregnancy (it's been a while; my youngest is 40,) but I do remember that my morning sickness usually arrived about 3:30 in the afternoon, just as I was about done teaching for the day (that was quite handy, but made the commute home a bit risky.) I also know that I craved liver (which I usually didn't care for at all) and that French cut green beans made me feel better. Crazy!!

Kathy, some prayers for no more falls for your DIL. Your special gift brought tears to my eyes too.

I've been yearning for beef barley soup for weeks now and think tonight might be the night!!!

Wishing you all a safe and enjoyable new week. I think I am going to go back to my watercolor group tomorrow. They have been meeting at a new place which is very close to where I live. 
Book club tomorrow night. That is always a pleasure.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


That is truly lovely. I know you had problems along the way, but I am sure it was worth it. You daughter looks really beautiful, and so happy. I hope the shawl will be treasured as a memento of a wonderful day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That is how I watch Downton Abbey. It sounds as if this move overall has been so good. I am so glad you are still getting help from the kids. It also sounds as if you've made a good bit of progress already. So glad the oven is okay now. Soon the only odor will be the wonderful aroma of your breads.


I have discovered that I was only up to the Christmas Special when Matthew died, and therefore at series 4 not 5- so I have quite a lot of drama to come- I do love the ladies in this series, especially the Dowager,

This morning I am sewing the curtains for my bedroom- they won't be perfect- but they will cut down the light at night- and give me privacy- which is needed!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> do you have a lot of problems with roos on the road? --- sam


When I was in Australia in October there were lots of signs about Kangaroos, but I never saw one- there were too many dead wombats and Echidna though- road kill- and it did create an odour- I can see why Aussies tend to drive with the air-conditioning on.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Sam - If you have 6 - 8 pair of pants, why do you need 2 more.
Just a question, I really don't care how many you have. You have to press them, not me.


----------



## Kathleendoris

It was quite a busy day. #3 daughter came home for the day - it will be her birthday on Tuesday, so we wanted to have a bit of a celebration. Two of her sisters and two neices and two nephews made it over, too, so we had a houseful. The house looks a total disaster area at the moment, but most of the damage is confined to the kitchen and the dining room, so I have simply shut the doors on it. Tomorrow morning, I will sort everything out, before the return of the two youngest grandsons tomorrow afternoon!

I have just noticed one of those really stupid knitting mistakes. I finished knitting a sweater, fortunately for myself, and realised that I had worked one too few rows of patterning in the sleeve. In itself, that wouldn't show very much, but it does mean that the cast on edge presents slightly differently in each sleeve. As it is for me, I have no intention of re knitting the entire sleeve, but I really could kick myself for making such a ridiculous error. 

Our weather has deteriorated badly today - very windy and rainy. It is nothing on the scale that some of you have suffered, but after the few Spring-like days that we have had, it feels like a real setback.


----------



## iamsam

she is beautiful kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


----------



## iamsam

buy a pizza stone to use in the oven. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> good morning -- DGS and I have been busy baking already this a.m. He loves crescent rolls and decides what shapes he wants to make them...some end up as crescents, but many do not. They all taste great though with the morning scrambled eggs and toast. I think I'll bake a pie later on.
> 
> Yesterday was a great day with the kids here -- and DD#2 was present through FaceTime too all the way from Dublin. She showed us her view from her hotel room of blue skies and very green grass---made us feel warmer.
> 
> The kids enjoyed their birthdays -- DGS has been putting his new Lego set together and DGD has been dressing and undressing her doll.
> 
> The gumbo was delicious for lunch and we made do it yourself pizzas for dinner -- everything was great, but I need to learn how to make crispy crust pizza...anyone have any pointers?
> 
> We met DD#1's boyfriend and he seems very nice - he seems to fit in with our family's sense of humor so we'll see how it goes. He has a 9 year old and an 11 year old so is used to kids. They seem happy together and that's all that counts.


----------



## budasha

RookieRetiree said:


> Once you get your aerial back, you can watch it....or have you tried watching it through the computer? I don't know if this will work for you - but I don't wait until the season is on in the USA - I watch it as soon as it's posted on this website - about 2 days after it's aired in England.
> 
> http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html


Thank you so much. I just spent the last 2 hours watching this.


----------



## iamsam

normaedern - the shawl was lovely - what a great job you did - looked very nice with her dress. where were they going for a honeymoon? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I made the shawl.
> 
> Edit: Thanks, Julie for answering for me :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping someone will appear in my life, soon, to help out with one or two lingering issues! However the link to Downton Abbey that Rookie gave, works so I may just watch on the monitor!


You will enjoy it. I just spent the afternoon watching episodes 8 and 9.


----------



## iamsam

so good to hear from you Kathy - sounds like you have been keeping busy. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Happy Birthday Glennys2 and Happy Belated Birthday Miss Pam
> 
> Thank you all for my birthday wishes!!! We went shopping in hopes of finding me a new winter coat. My current coat is 6 years and counting (I think) and is showing its wear badly. I hate clothes shopping but did find a coat - hooray!!! I will be toasty warm for more winters to come
> 
> Last Sunday was dear daughter-in-law's baby shower. It was frigidly cold but everyone invited made it and a good time was had by all. The shower was in an art studio where you can select greenware to glaze and the owner will fire it, etc. We all got to make pendants out of shards of differently shaped glass in all different colors. I'm very anxious to see what mine turns out like...in shades of purple (of course)  I don't think there is much that the new baby will need and if dear daughter-in-law can maintain her footing on the ice (she fell last week but all is well), these last 7 weeks will go quickly. I think dear son has finally grasped the gravity of the fact that he IS going to be a father and I think he is getting a little nervous. It kind of gives me a little chuckle to see him this way. He has a good sense of fun and think he will be a great daddy, especially when the baby gets a little older, but right now he is afraid he will "break" the baby, when it is little-little (he kind of takes after me with not being all that graceful) - LOL. I'm sure all will be well!
> 
> I think my mom paid me a visit in the early morning of my birthday. I occasionally wake up at 2:22 in the morning when it is a significant anniversary for our family for one thing or another. I have decided it is my mom "visiting" to let me know she is watching over us all...makes me smile  She is gone a little over four years now (it will be five at the end of this year). I am not depressed any longer but I still really do miss her.
> 
> My mom started to crochet a wedding afghan for dear son and dear daughter-in-law but she made it too small and only got it to be about 3" long, before she passed. I kept it and when the announcement was made about the baby, I got it out again and finished the blanket. I wrapped it up separately and wrote a mushy card saying that I hoped that when this particular blanket was wrapped around the baby, he would feel "Nana's" loving arms around him. What I didn't expect was that dear daughter-in-law burst into tears, when she opened the gift and then had to read the card, which then made me cry - my goodness, a bunch of crying women at a baby shower made for a real scene - LOL! Kitty Cocoa gave the baby 3 stuffed animals that were still here that I packed up to save for 'someday' and it seemed like no better time to get them out and wash them up. Dear daughter-in-law laughed that our cat would give the baby a gift  It was a good day
> 
> Now it is bitterly cold here again...just can't get that jet stream to go a little bit more north so we could enjoy maybe 20's or 30's F. This -25 to -35 (windchill) is getting really old. It sure makes me appreciate the nice summers, for sure!!!
> 
> Sam, the recipes look to be comfort-recipes...just what we need right now  I'm definitely going to try a few.
> 
> I'm working on knitting up my UFO's (Un-Finished Objects). I finished a pair of socks that are really supposed to be for men and made out of DK weight yarn. I thought they would work for 'slipper socks' around the house. The first one flowed right off the needles but that second one I had to rip a bunch and then I somehow dropped a stitch when grafting the toe. It only made a ladder of about 5 rows so I easily got ahold of it and worked it back up. I was able to secure it with an extra length of yarn...hid it in the toe grafting...and then hid the threads. That sock just didn't want to get done! There is a bonus to making two-at-once socks...think I just realized this now - LOL!
> 
> Hugs and kisses to you all...hope all who are/were sick are better and you have no mishaps with your knitting


----------



## budasha

KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


Amazing!


----------



## tami_ohio

machriste said:


> Tami, sending my congratulations to your grandson; Music can add such joy to ones' life. I hope he will continue to make it a part of his life.
> 
> Speaking of the joy of music, I went to a wonderful jazz concert tonight. A singer and an amazing pianist performed a lot of Nat King Coles hits along with some biographical commentary. I hadn't known that Cole died at age 45! So young!!! Both the musicians were very good. The pianist was MORE than very good! Such an an enjoyable evening.
> 
> My kids are back from Mexico. Their 4-hour flight home turned into a 15 hr. nightmare. DD said the little ones were so good, the adults--not so much. Booooo Delta!!!


Thank you. I know there is music playing a lot in their house!
What a wonderful sounding concert. I did not know that Cole died at 45 either.

Weather delays? I hate to fly. Continental finished me 27 years ago. Shame on the adults and Delta. Good job to the little ones!


----------



## tami_ohio

purl2diva said:


> How great is that! Congratulations to him.


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio

pammie1234 said:


> Tami, please congratulations to your GS. That is an accomplishment, especially since he is hearing impaired. I know that you are very proud of him.


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to your DGS! Quite an accomplishment.


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio

Spider said:


> Boy, do I feel behind and out of it. But I think I am caught up for this new tea party.
> Just finished six days in a row of working long days. Have to admit I was pretty tired but have been pretty lazy since I have been home. Today spent the day with one of my nieces, she came over and we talked and then she stayed for dinner.
> It is cold. Actual temperature tonight will be around -20 and the wind chill will be around -45 . We only have about four inches of snow but the attic air seems to be hanging around. Could have gone all winter this year without any snow and I would have been happy. DH had someone back I to him the other night so now we will have the hassle of getting that fixed and getting the other insurance company to pay.
> Happy birthday to the ones I missed and hope Bailee has a better experience with Her new school she picks. Linda


Rest up! Hope that getting the car fixed is hassle free. Glad your DH is ok.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami , congrats to your GS
> Betty, congrats to Carlie for getting on the honors society, sorry your leg is still giving you grief.
> Melody another beautiful little top. Great yarn color.
> Kathy, I'm glad you've had safe travels on crappy roads take care. Amazing how technology has progressed with hearing aids, my step-dad was very deaf from childhood & wore a large box heaing aid in his shirt pocket, it was the strongest available at the time & still not great. He didn't hear alt of things but always seemed to hear if.Tried to sneak in late when I was a teenager, lol.
> We went to friends for supper, had a great meal & a nice visit.
> I think I have sent the Dreambird info t all who asked, if I missed anyone, please pm me.
> Night all.


Thank you Bonnie.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> That's great Tammi tell him I said well done 👏
> Sonja


I will do that, thank you Sonja!


----------



## tami_ohio

TNS said:


> Tami, congratulations to your talented DGS!


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Wonderful, congratulations to DGS. Well done. :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## iamsam

actually the laundry does them along with my shirts. there was no reason to buy two more - but I wanted them so I bought them - have way too many clothes but have always been somewhat of a clothes horse. I will add that these pants are the first bit of clothing I have bought in a couple of years. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Sam - If you have 6 - 8 pair of pants, why do you need 2 more.
> Just a question, I really don't care how many you have. You have to press them, not me.


----------



## tami_ohio

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


Beautiful bride, and a beautiful shawl. Congratulations to them again!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday for the 22nd
> Glennys 2 who drops by occasionally
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday!


Happy Birthday Glennys 2!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! the bread baked satisfactorily= a little cooler than my previous oven- but not a problem. We had Church in the morning, my second to last with the Samoan Congregation- I will swap to an English speaking one in the new Chapel. The 'kids' came round by about 4 pm and my kitchen extension (would be dining room) is starting to look under control. We have several more boxes which hopefully will go to the Hospice Shop on Thursday.


I am glad that you oven worked ok, even if a little cooler. May I ask why the change to the English speaking one? It sounds like you have many friends in the Samoan Congregation. Good the kids came and got the dining room sorted. Hospice Shop will be happy to get some new things.

Oops I just ready why you are changing churches. How nice of the Samoan Congregation to invite you back for special occasions!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to get it on DVD- with my television being a casualty of the shift- did not realise soon enough that the aerial belonged to me- so it is still at the old house-
> The oven is loosing the smell of meat- thank goodness- firing it up to 200 C the other day helped.
> I am very fortunate how the 'Kids' are still there for me. And my friend Nadya is going to help with a trip to the Hospice Shop on Thursday, weather permitting.


Julie, do you have any cooking charcoal handy? Or someone who would give you a few briquettes? If you put some in the oven when you are not using it, it will absorb the meat smell for you in just a few days, and it won't come back, as it also absorbs the bacteria that causes it. I am glad that Nadya will help you get the boxes to Hospice Shop on Thursday.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321049-1.html
> 
> Seems like everyone is doing her patterns -


Pretty.I guess I will be making this, too!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping someone will appear in my life, soon, to help out with one or two lingering issues! However the link to Downton Abbey that Rookie gave, works so I may just watch on the monitor!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> That's wonderful. Even more special with his impairment!!
> Congratulations to him!
> Junek


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> I'm an even cheaper date as even the smell of anything alcoholic makes me nauseated. I wouldn't be a very fun date! LOL!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Me too ,tried a little when I was 16 and didn't like it , tried a lot when it was my 18th party ended up giving all my brothers stuff away , he was ( politely put) not very happy with me , had a h,,, of a time trying to remember who I had gave things too . Never touched alcohol since
> Sonja


 :-D


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Only thing that ever bothered me was garlic, it would make me instantly sick just the smell of it. That was only with Jamie. A friend thought it was funny and would walk up behind me open the garlic bottle, until I turned around one day. Needless to say he never did that again, I guess he wasn't fond of the results when it landed on him. 😱😱


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Garlic doesn't make me do that, but the hives are not pretty. Before I finished reading about the friend, I knew what would happen!


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


Congratulations!


----------



## Normaedern

thewren said:


> normaedern - the shawl was lovely - what a great job you did - looked very nice with her dress. where were they going for a honeymoon? --- sam


Just to South Wales for a few in a spa hotel. It is not the weather for a long break and they iddn't want to go abroad asthey have just come back fro France sking.


----------



## tami_ohio

Grandmapaula said:


> Kate, what an amazing picture - she is a beautiful baby already!
> 
> Well, I'm ready for church and as soon as it's over I'm going to the grocery store. Then when I'm done, I'll come home and get the laundry and off to the laundromat. We are having a 1 day reprieve from the frigid weather - then tomorrow back to the frigid "tundra"! I got a couple of seed catalogs this week and I just laughk I'll wwed. No sign of spring here!!
> 
> Not only has my drier died, but last week the valve to let water into my washer froze and cracked. Bob shut off the water to the washer until he can replace the valve. So once a week I'll slog to the laundromat. Can't wait for spring - Bob will fix the washer and I'll get a new drier as soon as the snow on the back porch melts - It's the only way to get the old one out and the new one in.
> 
> Well, time to head out. Hugs, Paula


Well, the good thing is that dry clothes are not as heavy as wet clothes!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have slept fairly well, thanks!
> 
> The pharmacist suggested a change to how I take one of the cocktail of pills during the day- and it seems to be helping.


That's good. Sometimes that is all it takes. And of course the dr.s don't tell you that, or else they don't know.


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Hello all from a rainy, icy Tennessee,
> 
> I was able to nap for a bit over an hour before I got my beep for a load picking up near Tupelo, MS going to Valley City, OH. 160 miles of deadhead, then having to go to three different places to get the right place. Got to the right place (receiving, not shipping?) And it was two boxes on a pallet, not secured. The guy acted like it was an imposition for them to shrink wrap it. But they did. 126 miles into the run on two lane roads that were icy and snow covered, I finally got to I40 in Tennessee. Only to see the east bound lanes backed up. Luckily saw it before I got on the ramp. Had already decided to stop for the night as this doesn't deliver till Monday. Couple small truck stops at this exit so got supper and filed up with gas. Parked for the night and so glad to be stationary. Rain, sleet and icy roads. Van is covered in ice. I'll try to get pix in the morning.


~~~Whoa Kathy! Take care of yourself! Last I heard Tennessee was declared a disaster zone! Don't take chances about delivering the boxes tomorrow. Stay safe!


----------



## iamsam

Knitting in the Round: 10 Knit Sock Patterns and Knitted Slipper Patterns

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/Knitting-in-the-Round-Knit-Sock-Patterns-Knitted-Slipper-Patterns-Free-eBook


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH finished putting the last of the baseboards & trim in DSs house yesterday, so we are going over this morning to clean up all the bits & I'll mop the floors. The bathroom is to be renoed at the end of the month but he will be able to move in whenever he likes. The kitchen water has to be hooked up again but thst is to be done this week as well.
> I don't think DS realizes how much time his Dad has spent on all these fiddly jobs.
> The livingroom still has to be painted but that will wait for summer as the window has to be changed & he's getting a fireplace installed so he has a secondary heat source in case of power outage. when he is all done it should look really good but he's spent quite alot doing all the fixing, can't imagine how much more it would be if his Dad & I hadn't done alot too.
> Well, must get off here, have a good day all.


I am sure he doesn't realize how much time you have also spent on the house. I am sure he does appreciate all you have both done to get it ready for him.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, congratulations to DGS.
> Norma, your daughter is beautiful and the shawl is an heirloom.
> Aran, hey energy for your friends.
> Kate, how wonderful scans are so clear today.


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio

gottastch said:


> Happy Birthday Glennys2 and Happy Belated Birthday Miss Pam
> 
> Thank you all for my birthday wishes!!! We went shopping in hopes of finding me a new winter coat. My current coat is 6 years and counting (I think) and is showing its wear badly. I hate clothes shopping but did find a coat - hooray!!! I will be toasty warm for more winters to come
> 
> Last Sunday was dear daughter-in-law's baby shower. It was frigidly cold but everyone invited made it and a good time was had by all. The shower was in an art studio where you can select greenware to glaze and the owner will fire it, etc. We all got to make pendants out of shards of differently shaped glass in all different colors. I'm very anxious to see what mine turns out like...in shades of purple (of course)  I don't think there is much that the new baby will need and if dear daughter-in-law can maintain her footing on the ice (she fell last week but all is well), these last 7 weeks will go quickly. I think dear son has finally grasped the gravity of the fact that he IS going to be a father and I think he is getting a little nervous. It kind of gives me a little chuckle to see him this way. He has a good sense of fun and think he will be a great daddy, especially when the baby gets a little older, but right now he is afraid he will "break" the baby, when it is little-little (he kind of takes after me with not being all that graceful) - LOL. I'm sure all will be well!
> 
> I think my mom paid me a visit in the early morning of my birthday. I occasionally wake up at 2:22 in the morning when it is a significant anniversary for our family for one thing or another. I have decided it is my mom "visiting" to let me know she is watching over us all...makes me smile  She is gone a little over four years now (it will be five at the end of this year). I am not depressed any longer but I still really do miss her.
> 
> My mom started to crochet a wedding afghan for dear son and dear daughter-in-law but she made it too small and only got it to be about 3" long, before she passed. I kept it and when the announcement was made about the baby, I got it out again and finished the blanket. I wrapped it up separately and wrote a mushy card saying that I hoped that when this particular blanket was wrapped around the baby, he would feel "Nana's" loving arms around him. What I didn't expect was that dear daughter-in-law burst into tears, when she opened the gift and then had to read the card, which then made me cry - my goodness, a bunch of crying women at a baby shower made for a real scene - LOL! Kitty Cocoa gave the baby 3 stuffed animals that were still here that I packed up to save for 'someday' and it seemed like no better time to get them out and wash them up. Dear daughter-in-law laughed that our cat would give the baby a gift  It was a good day
> 
> Now it is bitterly cold here again...just can't get that jet stream to go a little bit more north so we could enjoy maybe 20's or 30's F. This -25 to -35 (windchill) is getting really old. It sure makes me appreciate the nice summers, for sure!!!
> 
> Sam, the recipes look to be comfort-recipes...just what we need right now  I'm definitely going to try a few.
> 
> I'm working on knitting up my UFO's (Un-Finished Objects). I finished a pair of socks that are really supposed to be for men and made out of DK weight yarn. I thought they would work for 'slipper socks' around the house. The first one flowed right off the needles but that second one I had to rip a bunch and then I somehow dropped a stitch when grafting the toe. It only made a ladder of about 5 rows so I easily got ahold of it and worked it back up. I was able to secure it with an extra length of yarn...hid it in the toe grafting...and then hid the threads. That sock just didn't want to get done! There is a bonus to making two-at-once socks...think I just realized this now - LOL!
> 
> Hugs and kisses to you all...hope all who are/were sick are better and you have no mishaps with your knitting


Good warm coats are hard to find, especially ones that look good, too! Glad you found one.

What a nice memory the blanket your mom started will be. I am sure it will be treasured. I am glad DDIL and baby are both fine after the fall.

Socks can be that way sometimes! I have two that need heels. I did them 2 @ time and toe up, and am trying an afterthought heel.


----------



## tami_ohio

kehinkle said:


> Made it to Medina, OH around noon. Have about 10 miles tomorrow morning for delivery. Stopped at Petsmart to get Lila food. Bought her another coat, too. She had such a good time running through the store (leashed) and sniffing everything. Got petted a few times, too.
> 
> Happy birthday to the birthday girl. Hope you are having a good one.
> 
> The bride and shawl are lovely. Glad a good time was had by all.
> 
> Time to pull out my needlework and get busy. Still have the squares to finish before Tuesday's new ones come out. Need to straightened up the van too. How does it get so disorganized?
> 
> Keep warm or cool, wherever you are.
> 
> Take care,
> Kathy


Kathy, since you are in Medina, you do know that there is Studio Knit on the Square, and Hobby Lobby down in the "new" (to me anyway) strip part of town, over by Walmart, right? Just in case you need to do some yarn shopping! Glad you made it this far safely. I am about 35-45 minutes from Medina.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Darowil, I'm glad no one was hurt when your DH hit the kangaroo, wildlife is always scary to hit. Good the damage wasn't too much. I have hit several deer & had lots of damage.

Kathy, sounds like you had an eventful baby shower.
we got the mess all cleaned up in DS house, what a big job, I'm s glad it's done. Looks pretty good over there now.


----------



## tami_ohio

vabchnonnie said:


> June - what's it like on your side of the water. Here it is melting some, can see the grass in spots. Little Girl was pleased and she let it be known, I'm sure she feels better.The fog was really bad in early AM couldn't see across the retention pond or the parking lot, distance was just a few feet.
> 
> Have managed to cook and de-bond a chicken, that's not fun. Have 3 bags in the freezer now. There are 6 thighs cooking in the crockpot, may barbeque 3,not sure about the other 3.
> As always, boiled the bones and skin and made great stock. Will put it in a quart jar and use it for several things.
> 
> Have some work to do at my desk, only a week left in February. Must do the taxes this week, believe I have everything ready so will go to the Central Library and have A A R P check them and e-file them for me. I do this every year, usually the end of January, but you can see I'm running late.
> 
> Have looked at the W I P trying to decide which one to start on, think I'll weave in the ends of a baby blanket, it will be done then. Perhaps then I will get the socks out, not even sure where I am on them. I'm doing top down and on DPN
> using 2 sets, therefore both socks at the same time. I have yarn for another pair for my son, that makes 4 pair. Very hard to find yarn for a man, I don't order, don't use charge cards either. Have desire to try circular needles, ie: 2- 9",or ll-12" and try toe up, making 2 at a time also. Will see, when I'm into the socks.
> 
> Wonder what the forecast is for next week, hope not more snow and/or ice. Will close for this time...VA Sharon


Your chicken sounds good. If you go to JoAnn Fabrics, they, at least here, have some Debra Norville sock yarn in some more manly colors, and at a good price, especially if on sale, or you have a coupon. I like to start my socks that way also, but on one long circular for each sock, magic loop style.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Two Birthdays today; Gottastch (Kathy J)
> and Miss Pam
> 
> Happy Birthday to both of you! May it be a fabulous day!


~~~Happy happy Birthday to you both! Enjoy the day...celebrate with gusto! SO glad you were born!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Kathleendoris said:


> It was quite a busy day. #3 daughter came home for the day - it will be her birthday on Tuesday, so we wanted to have a bit of a celebration. Two of her sisters and two neices and two nephews made it over, too, so we had a houseful. The house looks a total disaster area at the moment, but most of the damage is confined to the kitchen and the dining room, so I have simply shut the doors on it. Tomorrow morning, I will sort everything out, before the return of the two youngest grandsons tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> I have just noticed one of those really stupid knitting mistakes. I finished knitting a sweater, fortunately for myself, and realised that I had worked one too few rows of patterning in the sleeve. In itself, that wouldn't show very much, but it does mean that the cast on edge presents slightly differently in each sleeve. As it is for me, I have no intention of re knitting the entire sleeve, but I really could kick myself for making such a ridiculous error.
> 
> Our weather has deteriorated badly today - very windy and rainy. It is nothing on the scale that some of you have suffered, but after the few Spring-like days that we have had, it feels like a real setback.


Just knit one more row at the edge and then the cast off will match. I don't think I would re knit it either.


----------



## iamsam

four free ebooks for you to download. --- sam

1.	7 Knitted Scarf Patterns, Free Knit Tops & More
2.	The Most Popular Patterns for Afghans: 16 Knit & Crochet Afghan Patterns
3.	15 Cute Knitting Patterns for Every Season 
4.	Knitting for Baby: 6 Knit Baby Blankets

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/index.php/hct/Latest-Free-Knitting-eBooks

ALSO

20 Knitting Patterns for Scarves: Lightning Fast Lace

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Scarves/Knitting-Patterns-for-Scarves-Lightning-Fast-Lace


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> four free ebooks for you to download. --- sam
> 
> 1.	7 Knitted Scarf Patterns, Free Knit Tops & More
> 2.	The Most Popular Patterns for Afghans: 16 Knit & Crochet Afghan Patterns
> 3.	15 Cute Knitting Patterns for Every Season
> 4.	Knitting for Baby: 6 Knit Baby Blankets
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/index.php/hct/Latest-Free-Knitting-eBooks
> 
> ALSO
> 
> 20 Knitting Patterns for Scarves: Lightning Fast Lace
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Scarves/Knitting-Patterns-for-Scarves-Lightning-Fast-Lace


Thanks Sam!


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> Pearl one, I'm not able to speak from personal experience of the particular biologics being suggested by Dr. but can say that reading all the side effects can give a very frightening picture until you realise what sort of chance there is that YOU suffer them. Many are either temporary whilst you adjust to the new medication, or not that likely to affect you.
> IMHO what you should try to think through is what are the chances of your suffering from the results of your condition, (very high) versus the chance of getting any of the known side effects (must be lower in order for the drug to be approved for use), then decide which is worse in the long run. Also, some recent studies have shown that patients who were not so aware of all possible side effects actually experienced less than those who knew what they all were!
> It's called the nocebo effect (negative placebo). Of course you do have to take careful notice of the "contra-indications" and not use them if you fall into any of those groups, but your Dr should sort that out first. Sorry for the lecture, and good luck with whatever treatment is decided.


This is so important to remember. You DO have the effects of the RA and you MAY get the worst of the side effects, but you probably won't. It is very hard to get across in a way that people understand how unlikely it is that most of the side effects will be felt. These days they need to tell every possible thing that might go wrong but I too think this is counterproductive. People look for the things they have been told to look for- and for all they knew they a=lready had but becuase they are looking for it they notice it. 
And if you do get side effects it is a matter of weighing up whether they are worth putting up with for the improvement. Of course there are some life threatening side effects (with all medications) and these you will most likely not keep taking for RA.
I hadn't heard the term nacebo- but it makes so much sense to me.
But everything we do has risks. If we go out we might hit a kangaroo- or many other risks, (including ones much more likely!). But if we stay home we are at risk of developing heart conditions etc becuase of no exercise, or a branch might fall on your roof or a car through your front wall.


----------



## pacer

Glennys 2 Happy Birthday. May today be filled with many special blessings.

Kate...That is a wonderful picture of DGD. She looks so at peace.

Rookie...So glad you are having fun with the grandchildren and the rest of the family. DGS must be having a wonderful time staying with you while mom is away.

Kathy...So glad you are able to make stops during this trip since the weather is not so friendly. We have had nicer weather this weekend, but returning to extreme cold again tonight into tomorrow. 

Norma...The wedding shawl turned out beautiful as well as the bride. So glad you had a wonderful time.

Someone posted a live cam site on the main forum today so I have been watching a bald eagle on its nest. There are 2 eggs in the nest that I saw. I worked this morning then attended church and now I am knitting, do laundry and washing dishes.


----------



## KateB

kehinkle said:


> This was on my Facebook today. Enjoy! Couldn't get it t o post except for download. Hope someone else can.
> 
> Kathy


Here it is.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Darowil...So glad to read that David, Maryanne and the car were not hurt from the kangaroo. That must be like a nuisance there like deer are here. Do people hit kangaroo often in Australia?


Not unusual. They can cause a great deal of damage but often the damage is from verring to avoid hitting them.
When one of nephews was young his Mum hit a kangaroo my DDs asked him how the kangaroo was. "Oh it was OK. Just a little bit dead". A saying which has gone gone into our family talk.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much for all the special recipes. I was thinking how you really could write a book for knitters and knitting cooks by just putting your beginning pages of each KTP in order. It is a little like Prairie Home Companion only set in Ohio and written instead of over the radio. You could include the pattern links you have given in other posts. Hmmmm, "Sam's Knitting Home Companion. You could add more of your memories whenever you wanted and change names if your family wanted. Perhaps calling it The Wren's Knitting Home Companion." Listen to me dreaming. I sure would buy it.


~~~I like this idea! :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

pacer - can you give the site address for the eagle - please. --- sam



pacer said:


> Glennys 2 Happy Birthday. May today be filled with many special blessings.
> 
> Kate...That is a wonderful picture of DGD. She looks so at peace.
> 
> Rookie...So glad you are having fun with the grandchildren and the rest of the family. DGS must be having a wonderful time staying with you while mom is away.
> 
> Kathy...So glad you are able to make stops during this trip since the weather is not so friendly. We have had nicer weather this weekend, but returning to extreme cold again tonight into tomorrow.
> 
> Norma...The wedding shawl turned out beautiful as well as the bride. So glad you had a wonderful time.
> 
> Someone posted a live cam site on the main forum today so I have been watching a bald eagle on its nest. There are 2 eggs in the nest that I saw. I worked this morning then attended church and now I am knitting, do laundry and washing dishes.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody just got caught up.
> 
> Happy birthday to Kathy and Pam :thumbup:
> 
> Loo at what I woke up to this morning. Fresh bread made by Greg


~~~Oh...yummy! Enjoy...and with love!


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Thought you all might like to know that my oldest DGS had choir solo competition today. He took SECOND!!!!! WoooHooooo! So proud of him, especially as he is so hearing impaired.


Well done to him- a great achievement even with good hearing. How mcuh harder must it be when you can't hear well.


----------



## darowil

now for some photos from the weekend.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Thanks for sending me the information for the weekly clues as my time is very limited currently. I am working a 12 day stretch currently and trying to finish up some baby sweaters that others have sent to me to put tie strings on before giving them to the church for our mission project. I have been working on a few other knitting projects as well since my DH's cousin is expecting a baby next month and knitting for the church as well as for knitting group projects. Of course I have had to fit in laundry, cooking, cleaning the dishes and helping DS#1 whose vehicle wouldn't start all week. He had to get a new battery, then we went shopping and to dinner at Zoup's last night. He loves that little restaurant and loves to sample the different soups. Today I went into work at 3:30 in the morning and worked 6 hours, then went to brunch with a friend and Matthew and then went to see the performance of the "Hobbit" being done by children at the civic theatre. We had a friend doing his last performance as a child since he is a senior in high school. He will go on to college next year to study library science. The children did a wonderful job and many of them were in elementary school as well as junior high school. There were some high school performers as well which is great for the up and coming younger children. Matthew was the entertainment for some people before the show and during intermission as he was drawing a picture. People came around to see him draw and he might be getting a commission from one man. It was wonderful to watch him discuss things with the man.


~~~ :thumbup: Hooray for Matthew! I didn't keep track...did I send both weeks?


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


So much more cleR than the scans I had done of mine.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Well done to him- a great achievement even with good hearing. How mcuh harder must it be when you can't hear well.


Thank you!


----------



## Grannypeg

darowil said:


> now for some photos from the weekend.


Beautiful Pictures - hoping our skies will look like that if Spring ever
gets here.


----------



## darowil

Now for some more- changed to my computer. I've edited my niece out of this one and I think it is on the computer but can't see the change on my iPad. I had my legs buried for me- but at least I could still knit!


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> pacer - can you give the site address for the eagle - please. --- sam


http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles?

I hope this works for you.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Y'all!! Winter came back here for a few days, just a sprinkling of snow, but cold. Nothing major happening here just been hanging out with David this weekend, he heads out to Rimson, IA tomorrow, don't know what he's doing after that. 

Sam, so sorry to hear about Bailee having issues with school, glad she made a good decision to leave though, rather than stay someplace where they are making life more difficult than needs be. Well, that should knock a few of those parents off their high horses, they won't be very happy to be publicly embarrassed. Probably not in the paper as they are all minors and there are pretty tight rules on giving the names of minors. 

I hope that Survivor Kitty starts feeling better and that it's not anything major. 

Normadeen, congrats on your daughters marriage.

Joy, glad that the blood results so far, came back clear, hope they find an answer for you soon. 

Caren, glad it's not a break, but we were always told a sprain takes longer to heal, so patience is the key to that. 

Strawberry, I do hope that the shots work, you really need some relief to come soon. 

Those with ill family or friends, prayers and hopes that recovery and healing are fairly quick. 
Condolences on the passing of Kathleendoris' friend. 

Sam, so sorry that Survivor passed, I know you are missing her tremendously. 

I guess I'm off to try to get caught up.


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: Hooray for Matthew! I didn't keep track...did I send both weeks?


I can't remember. I am so exhausted right now so maybe I will look tomorrow. I have complete 7 days of a 12 day stretch at work. I will be getting ready for some sleep shortly. I have a few more dishes to wash and switch a load of laundry. I will ask DS#1 to take out the last load from the dryer so that I can get to sleep. I still have more laundry to wash, but I want to do at least one load each night to keep the pipes active during this cold spell.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone had a long day at work. Just got caught up. 
Happy birthday Glennys2 
All the photos were fantastic :thumbup: 

I am horrible with making pom poms so I found this at work and bought it.

Off to put up my feet and knit. Check in later


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone had a long day at work. Just got caught up. 
Happy birthday Glennys2 
All the photos were fantastic :thumbup: 

I am horrible with making pom poms so I found this at work and bought it.

Off to put up my feet and knit. Check in later


----------



## gagesmom

Oops I pulled a Mellie lol


----------



## vabchnonnie

thewren said:


> actually the laundry does them along with my shirts. there was no reason to buy two more - but I wanted them so I bought them - have way too many clothes but have always been somewhat of a clothes horse. I will add that these pants are the first bit of clothing I have bought in a couple of years. --- sam


--------------------

It has been many, many years ( 25+ ) since I have done any mens clothing, really don't miss it. I'm glad you're in a position that you can have the laundry do them for you.


----------



## darowil

I thne found out how to get cockles- stump (lightly) in the sand on the edge of the water. The stupid cockles come up to the top to be grabbed ny predators. Fortuntaelly for these ones we didn't want to eat them so we left them on the sand. They woul dthen flip themsleves up and dorrow back into the sand. Don't have a photo of the burrowing but it was fascinating to watch these shells tip themselves up and burrow.


----------



## cmaliza

Aran said:


> It snowed yet again here today in Ohio, but the temperature got up to 34 F (according to one of my thermometers). Today is supposed to the warmest one in the foreseeable future. I am so ready for spring to get here.
> 
> I have 3 friends who are having trouble with wounds healing. My 99 year old Friend Rilma was released from the hospital only to return because her broken hip got infected & the site needed surgery to clean it out. My friend Angie got released from the hospital too soon for her wound which wasn't healing because it's infected & needs to be treated with IV antibiotics. She's had health & mobility issues her whole life so she needs to be taken care of extra well. I've talked about both Rilma & Angie before but not mentioned my Friend Jim. Jim has had an infection in his jaw since last year. He's already in a nursing home due to his Parkinson's so he was able to receive IV antibiotics there. Unfortunately, they didn't work so he had to have surgery on Wednesday to clean up the area & now will undergo a course of hyperbaulic treatments to see if that helps. What sucks about the treatments is that he needs to go to another town that isn't too far away but he doesn't drive & he has mobility & stamina problems due to the Parkinson's. Stuff like this scares me because some germs can't be killed now due to our overuse of antibiotics.
> 
> I went out to finish shoveling my driveway, but my neighbor beat me to it. She has a tractor with a plow & sometimes goes around clearing the driveways in the neighborhood. Bless her.


~~~Love that neighbor! And love you for caring for your friends....the prayer warriors are certainly on their cases. I think you are right about too many antibiotics...another point for going organic!


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Mel, love love love your new avatar, great picture.


----------



## darowil

And now for of the boats from yesterday- and then I will stop photos.

As I said earlier the weekend was a Wooden Boats Festival down there so we got lovely shots of boats from the balcony of the Mums rented place. I should see if I can get a video to post- haven't managed it yet but do have some of the paddle steamers tooting their horns and the sound of the paddle wheels. I don't think it worked-no idea how to get them to work.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> four free ebooks for you to download. --- sam
> 
> TY, Sam for this link, found 2 ebooks I wanted. You DO keep us supplied, don't you!


----------



## Grannypeg

darowil said:


> And now for of the boats from yesterday- and then I will stop photos.


Great pictures Darowil.


----------



## pacer

Darowil...Loved the beach and boat photos. I have never tried knitting while being buried in sand. Looks like a fun time was had by all. Thanks for sharing your adventures with us.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> my DDs asked him how the kangaroo was. "Oh it was OK. Just a little bit dead". A saying which has gone gone into our family talk.


Love it, still chuckling! Bright spot for a very gloomy day.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> now for some photos from the weekend.


how lovely-- more bright spots!


----------



## darowil

vabchnonnie said:


> Finally to page 17...but think I have a problem here, didn't get any pictures ie: the morning coffee didn't appear. Have I done something wrong?...VA Sharon


If you are reading at the same time as th ephotos are posting you can miss some as it takes so long to post each photo.
But even if you are reading later the photos can sometimes load after the words so you coul dmiss them if you move through too fast.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Now for some more- changed to my computer. I've edited my niece out of this one and I think it is on the computer but can't see the change on my iPad. I had my legs buried for me- but at least I could still knit!


It looks like you had a lot of fun! Wish we could do that. The closest beach around here is frozen!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> It looks like you had a lot of fun! Wish we could do that. The closest beach around here is frozen!


For some reason (probably having to do with winter) your comment just really struck me as very funny. Guess day was worse than I thought!! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> I thne found out how to get cockles- stump (lightly) in the sand on the edge of the water. The stupid cockles come up to the top to be grabbed ny predators. Fortuntaelly for these ones we didn't want to eat them so we left them on the sand. They woul dthen flip themsleves up and dorrow back into the sand. Don't have a photo of the burrowing but it was fascinating to watch these shells tip themselves up and burrow.


Cool! I have never seen cockles before.


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> This was on my Facebook today. Enjoy! Couldn't get it t o post except for download. Hope someone else can.
> 
> Kathy


Wouldn't download to my tablet. I'll try the laptop later. But have a lapful of cat right now!! Why do they decide to be lap-cats when you're busy with something!!??
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

nicho said:


> Not much happening here. Still trying to adjust to life without Freckles. DH has thrown himself into some outside jobs that should have been done years ago. I think keeping busy is his way of coping, and that is probably a good thing. School keeps me busy but it is hard to comprehend that in just 6 weeks, I won't have any more lessons to prepare. Don't get me wrong - I am looking forward to retiring, but I think it will take me a while to adjust to a less structured lifestyle. Will be fun to be selfish and do what I want to do for a change!
> 
> Denise


~~~From a whole group of retired teachers......you'll miss the kids, and the teaching, but NOT the paper work and admin! You will SO enjoy your free time...UNruled by bells, and you can sleep in of you want and DO what you want......or not! :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> For some reason (probably having to do with winter) your comment just really struck me as very funny. Guess day was worse than I thought!! Thanks for the laugh.


LOL Glad I gave you a laugh. But it is the truth. If you look at a map of Ohio, we are about 5 miles south of the lowest point along Lake Erie's southern shore!


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> June - what's it like on your side of the water. Here it is melting some, can see the grass in spots. Little Girl was pleased and she let it be known, I'm sure she feels better.The fog was really bad in early AM couldn't see across the retention pond or the parking lot, distance was just a few feet.
> 
> Have managed to cook and de-bond a chicken, that's not fun. Have 3 bags in the freezer now. There are 6 thighs cooking in the crockpot, may barbeque 3,not sure about the other 3.
> As always, boiled the bones and skin and made great stock. Will put it in a quart jar and use it for several things.
> 
> Have some work to do at my desk, only a week left in February. Must do the taxes this week, believe I have everything ready so will go to the Central Library and have A A R P check them and e-file them for me. I do this every year, usually the end of January, but you can see I'm running late.
> 
> Have looked at the W I P trying to decide which one to start on, think I'll weave in the ends of a baby blanket, it will be done then. Perhaps then I will get the socks out, not even sure where I am on them. I'm doing top down and on DPN
> using 2 sets, therefore both socks at the same time. I have yarn for another pair for my son, that makes 4 pair. Very hard to find yarn for a man, I don't order, don't use charge cards either. Have desire to try circular needles, ie: 2- 9",or ll-12" and try toe up, making 2 at a time also. Will see, when I'm into the socks.
> 
> Wonder what the forecast is for next week, hope not more snow and/or ice. Will close for this time...VA Sharon


Hi, Sharon,the warm temperatures and rain melted some of our snow but there's way too much left!!
The weather people are talking about a wintry mix for you on the southside and N.C. tomorrow morning but mostky a dusting. We aren't supposed to get any of it. Unfortunately, the temperature is supposed to drop again. I am so ready for spring.
I mailed my taxes to my daughter in TX yesterday. I don't even want to look at them...I spent too many years doing them myself...I figure with smart children, I let them deal with things like taxes and stubborn computers!!
Hope you and your little girl stay warm and dry on your walks!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> It was quite a busy day. #3 daughter came home for the day - it will be her birthday on Tuesday, so we wanted to have a bit of a celebration. Two of her sisters and two neices and two nephews made it over, too, so we had a houseful. The house looks a total disaster area at the moment, but most of the damage is confined to the kitchen and the dining room, so I have simply shut the doors on it. Tomorrow morning, I will sort everything out, before the return of the two youngest grandsons tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> I have just noticed one of those really stupid knitting mistakes. I finished knitting a sweater, fortunately for myself, and realised that I had worked one too few rows of patterning in the sleeve. In itself, that wouldn't show very much, but it does mean that the cast on edge presents slightly differently in each sleeve. As it is for me, I have no intention of re knitting the entire sleeve, but I really could kick myself for making such a ridiculous error.
> 
> Our weather has deteriorated badly today - very windy and rainy. It is nothing on the scale that some of you have suffered, but after the few Spring-like days that we have had, it feels like a real setback.


An early birthday wish for a very happy birthday for your daughter.
I'm totally over snow and we don't have a fraction of what those north of us have!!
Junek


----------



## Miss Pam

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Happy happy Birthday to you both! Enjoy the day...celebrate with gusto! SO glad you were born!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Carol!


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Here it is.


LOL. I would definitely know better than that!!! Bet they felt young again!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> now for some photos from the weekend.


They're all lovely... beautiful pictures!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> Why do they decide to be lap-cats when you're busy with something!!??Junek


Because that is absolutely the best time to quickly get your attention. Mine can peacefully sleep an hour or more in my lap but let me pick up the knitting, and she has to shift to be on my chest. Ah, cats!


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Now for some more- changed to my computer. I've edited my niece out of this one and I think it is on the computer but can't see the change on my iPad. I had my legs buried for me- but at least I could still knit!


Sure wish it were beach weather here. Sure looks like you're having way too much fun!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


~~~the bride is glowing! Beautifully set off by the shawl! Wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> And now for of the boats from yesterday- and then I will stop photos.
> 
> As I said earlier the weekend was a Wooden Boats Festival down there so we got lovely shots of boats from the balcony of the Mums rented place. I should see if I can get a video to post- haven't managed it yet but do have some of the paddle steamers tooting their horns and the sound of the paddle wheels. I don't think it worked-no idea how to get them to work.


What a lovely few days you've had. Love watching the boats. And what fun squishing in the wet sand!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> You will enjoy it. I just spent the afternoon watching episodes 8 and 9.


I am still back with the aftermath of Matthew's death in Series 4!


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~From a whole group of retired teachers......you'll miss the kids, and the teaching, but NOT the paper work and admin! You will SO enjoy your free time...UNruled by bells, and you can sleep in of you want and DO what you want......or not! :thumbup:


After I retired from the library and before I went back part-time, I would go and read the magazines and just enjoy knowing I didn't have to answer the stupid phone when it rang. And I still don't enjoy talking on the phone!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, do you have any cooking charcoal handy? Or someone who would give you a few briquettes? If you put some in the oven when you are not using it, it will absorb the meat smell for you in just a few days, and it won't come back, as it also absorbs the bacteria that causes it. I am glad that Nadya will help you get the boxes to Hospice Shop on Thursday.


I'll try the lemon cure first- easier to find! I would not want to buy a whole bag! 
Nadya had herself double booked, so that is put forward to next week (March)


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> My Dear Sweethearts,
> 
> MARY, I truly do not see how you work twelve hour days, do your charity knitting, take care of your home and boys, and do for others. You surely have a crown in Heaven. Thrilled to hear Matthew may have a commission. I am sure if people see his drawings, it tends to draw people to him. You tell him I am proud of him.


Nothing wrong with 12 hour shifts, its the number of them worked that is the issue. I did 3 a week and loved it, I spent less days at work than off but still worked full-time. The best day shift hours I ever worked.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Betty, and congratulations to Carley!


Missed this hidden away at the bottom of Betty's post. Congrats to Carley indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> That's good. Sometimes that is all it takes. And of course the dr.s don't tell you that, or else they don't know.


And this pharmacist seems really clued up- and what's more he remembers all his clients, and is able to advise them little extras, that often doctors fail to tell you.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> now for some photos from the weekend.


This is where your Mum is staying? That looks like my sort of beach. Sunrises, Sunsets always have that magic when there is colour!


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> Boy, do I feel behind and out of it. But I think I am caught up for this new tea party.
> Just finished six days in a row of working long days. Have to admit I was pretty tired but have been pretty lazy since I have been home. Today spent the day with one of my nieces, she came over and we talked and then she stayed for dinner.
> It is cold. Actual temperature tonight will be around -20 and the wind chill will be around -45 . We only have about four inches of snow but the attic air seems to be hanging around. Could have gone all winter this year without any snow and I would have been happy. DH had someone back I to him the other night so now we will have the hassle of getting that fixed and getting the other insurance company to pay.
> Happy birthday to the ones I missed and hope Bailee has a better experience with Her new school she picks. Linda


What a hassle about the car- at least no injuries I assume.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Now for some more- changed to my computer. I've edited my niece out of this one and I think it is on the computer but can't see the change on my iPad. I had my legs buried for me- but at least I could still knit!


Looks like you had fun!!!!


----------



## darowil

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


Glad the day was really good, the shawl goes do well with the dress. It looks really effective.


----------



## flyty1n

I so enjoyed the beautiful and fun pictures everyone posted and carefully read the comments about possible untoward effects of meds. They were right on. As you probably know, medical people are required to make what is called an " informed consent", which means we must tell the person every possible bad effect of anything they are planning on taking as a medicine or a surgery they are expecting to undertake. This is a requirement by law, thus often ends up really scaring people about to have an operation or take a medication, though the possibilities of harm are often very small. So when you get those lectures, just remember that now you know and don't expect all the bad things to happen.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Try mixing equal parts vodka and water,spray it on the stain wait a few minutes then dab it with a clean cloth. this is what my friend did with hers.


~~~I missed this....what kind of stain does this work on? Anything, or something specific?


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


Woo- how amazing- so she is a girl for sure then I gather.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Day has been cold (never even close to freezing, low 20s F) and very gloomy with a strong wind. I managed a good walk this morning and put old cat back into garage for a couple days. Tomorrow morning is to be even colder. like most of you, I've had it with winter and ours has not been nearly as bad as most of yours. TY for the many giggles you have given today, most welcome. Also the lovely pix, esp the beach ones. Looks like such fun and I remember those days. 

Sam, just to tease you, I made chocolate peanut butter pudding and had a small bowl while it was still warm. Yummy! In summer I like ice cream but in winter I love pudding. Thanks again for the pattern source.

Tomorrow the retired teachers are doing a bit for the district teachers considering retiring. I'm on the panel and will mention volunteer opportunities, finances and taking opportunities as they come (travel while you can!) It is usually fun altho most of the teachers I worked with have retired by now so I don't recognize as many as I used to.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Glennys, Happy Birthday to you. Wishing you many more and hope it was a great day. Enjoy your evening. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Made it to Medina, OH around noon. Have about 10 miles tomorrow morning for delivery. Stopped at Petsmart to get Lila food. Bought her another coat, too. She had such a good time running through the store (leashed) and sniffing everything. Got petted a few times, too.
> 
> Happy birthday to the birthday girl. Hope you are having a good one.
> 
> The bride and shawl are lovely. Glad a good time was had by all.
> 
> Time to pull out my needlework and get busy. Still have the squares to finish before Tuesday's new ones come out. Need to straightened up the van too. How does it get so disorganized?
> 
> Keep warm or cool, wherever you are.
> 
> Take care,
> Kathy


~~~So glad you are safe and out of of the disaster zone of TN....not that OH is much better! We still need pictures of your squares. Are you just cutting all assignments in half? Will that work? Will be very interesting!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, Thank you for the knitting links. That peacock scarf is gorgeous.

Tami, Congratulations on the win for your DGS. That was spectacular. He sure does a great job.

Julie, Sorry in all the rush to get out the tv antenna got left behind. Do you think one of the Samoans from the church would be able to get it for you or are the new tenants already in there?

Darowil, Those pictures are so wonderful. We may be breaking the cold record tomorrow, so it really did my heart good to see you having fun on a gorgeous day like that.

Kate, Great and clear picture of the baby and already so beautiful. 

I'm behind again on here but a little more caught up with the house. Still loads to do though and I've been knitting now for hours. My but it seems to take me forever with socks with the tiny needles and thin yarn, but gradually getting there. I'm wearing the one pair right now and at least my feet are warm. I do LOVE them. It's my first pair "for me" and just the second and third pair that I have knit. First pair I did in Darowil's class and made those for my DIL. I did two sets this time with the double circulars.

Kehinkle, That must have been something driving in the ice storm. Glad you are here to be posting about it. I'm seriously thinking about a 4x4 for next winter. This is just getting ridiculous. I don't even want to go grocery shopping. Guess this happens to some of us when we retire and don't have to go out unless we want to. I do keep all of you who are working in my thoughts and ask the driving angel to sit right on your hood and keep you safe.

Just want to find the wedding picture with the shawl. :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh

ooooooo....thanks for posting this Sam!


thewren said:


> Knitting in the Round: 10 Knit Sock Patterns and Knitted Slipper Patterns
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/Knitting-in-the-Round-Knit-Sock-Patterns-Knitted-Slipper-Patterns-Free-eBook


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


What a gorgeous bride and she look so beautiful with the shawl you made for her. What a special memory for her and for you and for future generations to have that shawl made with love by you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely pictures. I want yarn the color of all the sky shots.....just lovely.


darowil said:


> now for some photos from the weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL! Proves you can knit anywhere! It sure looks like you are having a wonderful time.


darowil said:


> Now for some more- changed to my computer. I've edited my niece out of this one and I think it is on the computer but can't see the change on my iPad. I had my legs buried for me- but at least I could still knit!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I have discovered that I was only up to the Christmas Special when Matthew died, and therefore at series 4 not 5- so I have quite a lot of drama to come- I do love the ladies in this series, especially the Dowager,
> 
> This morning I am sewing the curtains for my bedroom- they won't be perfect- but they will cut down the light at night- and give me privacy- which is needed!


~~~I love the Dowager, too! What a crusty ol' lady! She fits into her society, but bucks it as much as she can....love that!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Carol is sooooooo right!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~From a whole group of retired teachers......you'll miss the kids, and the teaching, but NOT the paper work and admin! You will SO enjoy your free time...UNruled by bells, and you can sleep in of you want and DO what you want......or not! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> actually the laundry does them along with my shirts. there was no reason to buy two more - but I wanted them so I bought them - have way too many clothes but have always been somewhat of a clothes horse. I will add that these pants are the first bit of clothing I have bought in a couple of years. --- sam


~~~Ahh...you can never have too many. When the knees get soiled kneeling in the garden, you need some extra......what if Bentley decides to "decorate" your trousers with his breakfast? You need a change. And what if you wanted to "dress for dinner"? You'd need another pair. No....you don't have too many...the questions is...do you have enough? :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll try the lemon cure first- easier to find! I would not want to buy a whole bag!
> Nadya had herself double booked, so that is put forward to next week (March)


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> And this pharmacist seems really clued up- and what's more he remembers all his clients, and is able to advise them little extras, that often doctors fail to tell you.


Those are the best kind! Sometimes I think the dr.'s don't even know what the different medications can do in combination with others, or other little things like taking it at a different time for better results. I think they all need to do more research into the medications that they prescribe.


----------



## StellaK

[quote=tami_o
What a wonderful sounding concert. I did not know that Cole died at 45 either.

He died of lung cancer.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, Thank you for the knitting links. That peacock scarf is gorgeous.
> 
> Tami, Congratulations on the win for your DGS. That was spectacular. He sure does a great job.


Thank you!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Thanks, Sam, some very pretty ones.



thewren said:


> four free ebooks for you to download. --- sam
> 
> 1.	7 Knitted Scarf Patterns, Free Knit Tops & More
> 2.	The Most Popular Patterns for Afghans: 16 Knit & Crochet Afghan Patterns
> 3.	15 Cute Knitting Patterns for Every Season
> 4.	Knitting for Baby: 6 Knit Baby Blankets
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/index.php/hct/Latest-Free-Knitting-eBooks
> 
> ALSO
> 
> 20 Knitting Patterns for Scarves: Lightning Fast Lace
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Scarves/Knitting-Patterns-for-Scarves-Lightning-Fast-Lace


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Not unusual. They can cause a great deal of damage but often the damage is from verring to avoid hitting them.
> When one of nephews was young his Mum hit a kangaroo my DDs asked him how the kangaroo was. "Oh it was OK. Just a little bit dead". A saying which has gone gone into our family talk.


Here we tell people to hit them rather than swerve, if you hit them your insurance covers everything if it's a wildlife claim but if you crash & wreck something without evidence of the deer or whatever, you are considered at fault & have to pay the $700 deductible & your premium goes up.

There were 7 mule deer in my front yard this afternoon munching on my perennials.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> now for some photos from the weekend.


Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> So much more cleR than the scans I had done of mine.


I never had ultrasounds with my kids (24 & 30 yrs ago)


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> It looks like you had a lot of fun! Wish we could do that. The closest beach around here is frozen!


Ours are definitely frozen, DH said last time he went fishing the ice was 3 feet thick. His cousin was nervous to drive the truck on the ice but totally safe.


----------



## pammie1234

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


Beautiful bride!


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ours are definitely frozen, DH said last time he went fishing the ice was 3 feet thick. His cousin was nervous to drive the truck on the ice but totally safe.


There is a freighter stuck in the ice on Lake Erie off of Conneaut. I don't think I have that spelled correctly. But the U. S. Coast Guard was trying to get to them. From what I understood on the news last night, they had to ask for help from a Canadian ice breaker. We drove out to Conneaut today, hoping we could see it, but where we were at at the marina, we couldn't see anything but white. We did have a nice drive, though, and in a different direction than we usually go. Lake Erie is at least 97% frozen over.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Those are the best kind! Sometimes I think the dr.'s don't even know what the different medications can do in combination with others, or other little things like taking it at a different time for better results. I think they all need to do more research into the medications that they prescribe.


That's why we have pharmacists and why we should use only 1-- so she knows what is going on. I've always thought they know much more about the drugs and interactions and timing than doctors-- that's the pharm's job.


----------



## Lurker 2

I am not at all sure how to go about it. I have not heard if the new people are in.



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, Thank you for the knitting links. That peacock scarf is gorgeous.
> 
> Tami, Congratulations on the win for your DGS. That was spectacular. He sure does a great job.
> 
> Julie, Sorry in all the rush to get out the tv antenna got left behind. Do you think one of the Samoans from the church would be able to get it for you or are the new tenants already in there?
> 
> Darowil, Those pictures are so wonderful. We may be breaking the cold record tomorrow, so it really did my heart good to see you having fun on a gorgeous day like that.
> 
> Kate, Great and clear picture of the baby and already so beautiful.
> 
> I'm behind again on here but a little more caught up with the house. Still loads to do though and I've been knitting now for hours. My but it seems to take me forever with socks with the tiny needles and thin yarn, but gradually getting there. I'm wearing the one pair right now and at least my feet are warm. I do LOVE them. It's my first pair "for me" and just the second and third pair that I have knit. First pair I did in Darowil's class and made those for my DIL. I did two sets this time with the double circulars.
> 
> Kehinkle, That must have been something driving in the ice storm. Glad you are here to be posting about it. I'm seriously thinking about a 4x4 for next winter. This is just getting ridiculous. I don't even want to go grocery shopping. Guess this happens to some of us when we retire and don't have to go out unless we want to. I do keep all of you who are working in my thoughts and ask the driving angel to sit right on your hood and keep you safe.
> 
> Just want to find the wedding picture with the shawl. :wink:


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> There is a freighter stuck in the ice on Lake Erie off of Conneaut. I don't think I have that spelled correctly. But the U. S. Coast Guard was trying to get to them. From what I understood on the news last night, they had to ask for help from a Canadian ice breaker. We drove out to Conneaut today, hoping we could see it, but where we were at at the marina, we couldn't see anything but white. We did have a nice drive, though, and in a different direction than we usually go. Lake Erie is at least 97% frozen over.


It was just on the news about 5 minutes ago that the Canadian ice breaker got it free, they also said this ship was that last one that had contact with the Edmund Fitzgerald before it sank back in 1975 or 76- I forget which. Are you familiar with the song about the sinking by Gordon Lightfoot? It s a bit of a legendary song here.

For those who don't know it


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I love the Dowager, too! What a crusty ol' lady! She fits into her society, but bucks it as much as she can....love that!


She has been given so many delicious lines!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Those are the best kind! Sometimes I think the dr.'s don't even know what the different medications can do in combination with others, or other little things like taking it at a different time for better results. I think they all need to do more research into the medications that they prescribe.


Too right.


----------



## Lurker 2

StellaK said:


> tami_o
> What a wonderful sounding concert. I did not know that Cole died at 45 either.
> He died of lung cancer.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which seemed really old to me at the time- I was in late teens I think.
Click to expand...


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> That's why we have pharmacists and why we should use only 1-- so she knows what is going on. I've always thought they know much more about the drugs and interactions and timing than doctors-- that's the pharm's job.


And why I hate having to use mail order pharmacies. I can use a local one, but Express Scripts won't let me get more than 30 days at a time, and it costs more. I try to have all of my meds listed with a local pharmacy, but it's been a while since I had to use them for a short term script that I'm not sure it's up to date.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was just on the news about 5 minutes ago that the Canadian ice breaker got it free, they also said this ship was that last one that had contact with the Edmund Fitzgerald before it sank back in 1975 or 76- I forget which. Are you familiar with the song about the sinking by Gordon Lightfoot? It s a bit of a legendary song here.
> 
> For those who don't know it
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2gfnoj


I absolutely love that song. We have been to Whitefish Point in Michigan and went thru the museum there. Glad they got it free.


----------



## Bonnie7591

While I was looking at the links Sam gave, I came to Kris Bastas site, if you scroll down there is a whole list f er patterns. I've made quite a few of her scarfs, very easy & quick patterns & they turn out beautifully

http://auntekristy.blogspot.ca/2013/08/free-pattern-madison-scarf.html


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> did not know of that one- many thanks for the tip!
> I'll get a few lemons when I do my shopping tomorrow.
> How are things, Martina?


Things are ok at the moment,but I will be glad when I hear something more about my new place. I am glad you are settling into yours. I have all that sort of thing to come, and I want to get on with it.


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> Happy Birthday Glennys2 and Happy Belated Birthday Miss Pam
> 
> Thank you all for my birthday wishes!!! We went shopping in hopes of finding me a new winter coat. My current coat is 6 years and counting (I think) and is showing its wear badly. I hate clothes shopping but did find a coat - hooray!!! I will be toasty warm for more winters to come
> 
> Last Sunday was dear daughter-in-law's baby shower. It was frigidly cold but everyone invited made it and a good time was had by all. The shower was in an art studio where you can select greenware to glaze and the owner will fire it, etc. We all got to make pendants out of shards of differently shaped glass in all different colors. I'm very anxious to see what mine turns out like...in shades of purple (of course)  I don't think there is much that the new baby will need and if dear daughter-in-law can maintain her footing on the ice (she fell last week but all is well), these last 7 weeks will go quickly. I think dear son has finally grasped the gravity of the fact that he IS going to be a father and I think he is getting a little nervous. It kind of gives me a little chuckle to see him this way. He has a good sense of fun and think he will be a great daddy, especially when the baby gets a little older, but right now he is afraid he will "break" the baby, when it is little-little (he kind of takes after me with not being all that graceful) - LOL. I'm sure all will be well!
> 
> I think my mom paid me a visit in the early morning of my birthday. I occasionally wake up at 2:22 in the morning when it is a significant anniversary for our family for one thing or another. I have decided it is my mom "visiting" to let me know she is watching over us all...makes me smile  She is gone a little over four years now (it will be five at the end of this year). I am not depressed any longer but I still really do miss her.
> 
> My mom started to crochet a wedding afghan for dear son and dear daughter-in-law but she made it too small and only got it to be about 3" long, before she passed. I kept it and when the announcement was made about the baby, I got it out again and finished the blanket. I wrapped it up separately and wrote a mushy card saying that I hoped that when this particular blanket was wrapped around the baby, he would feel "Nana's" loving arms around him. What I didn't expect was that dear daughter-in-law burst into tears, when she opened the gift and then had to read the card, which then made me cry - my goodness, a bunch of crying women at a baby shower made for a real scene - LOL! Kitty Cocoa gave the baby 3 stuffed animals that were still here that I packed up to save for 'someday' and it seemed like no better time to get them out and wash them up. Dear daughter-in-law laughed that our cat would give the baby a gift  It was a good day
> 
> Now it is bitterly cold here again...just can't get that jet stream to go a little bit more north so we could enjoy maybe 20's or 30's F. This -25 to -35 (windchill) is getting really old. It sure makes me appreciate the nice summers, for sure!!!
> 
> Sam, the recipes look to be comfort-recipes...just what we need right now  I'm definitely going to try a few.
> 
> I'm working on knitting up my UFO's (Un-Finished Objects). I finished a pair of socks that are really supposed to be for men and made out of DK weight yarn. I thought they would work for 'slipper socks' around the house. The first one flowed right off the needles but that second one I had to rip a bunch and then I somehow dropped a stitch when grafting the toe. It only made a ladder of about 5 rows so I easily got ahold of it and worked it back up. I was able to secure it with an extra length of yarn...hid it in the toe grafting...and then hid the threads. That sock just didn't want to get done! There is a bonus to making two-at-once socks...think I just realized this now - LOL!
> 
> Hugs and kisses to you all...hope all who are/were sick are better and you have no mishaps with your knitting


A toasty warm coat I do not want. But glad you have one, and that you had a good birthday.
Socks sound good. I'm about to work out how many sttiches I need for DK baby socks- gettin a grant whihc will aloow us to get the materials to give attendees at our Feats in Socks launch a needle and wool to learn with. So this will give a quick result for them. ANd then plan to have sock yarn and the relevant sized needles as well for 'proper' socks.
Weather here is lovely today after a few really hot ones. So far for February we are 4 degrees above average (centigrade of course). Won't stay this high as we have some lovely days coming up, but is going to be a hot month thats for sure. Only one more week of summer, not that the beginning of MArch will necessarily be any cooler, but at least it will be autumn.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Things are ok at the moment,but I will be glad when I hear something more about my new place. I am glad you are settling into yours. I have all that sort of thing to come, and I want to get on with it.


Which is so very understandable!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> When I was in Australia in October there were lots of signs about Kangaroos, but I never saw one- there were too many dead wombats and Echidna though- road kill- and it did create an odour- I can see why Aussies tend to drive with the air-conditioning on.


Isn't that interesting- I don't think I hjave ever noticed the small of road kill. Certainly not why I use the airconditioning. Just gets too hot in the car- and are road side service group tells us to use the air conditioner if going over 80kmh as the wind resistance increases the petrol consumption more thatn the airconditioner does. Under 80 kmh open window is more economical-if it is not too hot to work. And cars today don't work well with windows down.


----------



## pammie1234

I am caught up for now. I didn't turn my computer on all day. I knitted instead! It was great, even when I had to tink a few times. We have had rain and the temps are dropping. Schools are already closing as we are expecting icy roads. So far, I have school. I hate it when they wait until morning, especially when all of the other districts have closed. I hope I find out soon!


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> It was quite a busy day. #3 daughter came home for the day - it will be her birthday on Tuesday, so we wanted to have a bit of a celebration. Two of her sisters and two neices and two nephews made it over, too, so we had a houseful. The house looks a total disaster area at the moment, but most of the damage is confined to the kitchen and the dining room, so I have simply shut the doors on it. Tomorrow morning, I will sort everything out, before the return of the two youngest grandsons tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> I have just noticed one of those really stupid knitting mistakes. I finished knitting a sweater, fortunately for myself, and realised that I had worked one too few rows of patterning in the sleeve. In itself, that wouldn't show very much, but it does mean that the cast on edge presents slightly differently in each sleeve. As it is for me, I have no intention of re knitting the entire sleeve, but I really could kick myself for making such a ridiculous error.
> 
> Our weather has deteriorated badly today - very windy and rainy. It is nothing on the scale that some of you have suffered, but after the few Spring-like days that we have had, it feels like a real setback.


Not too many people are going to pick that mistake I suspect.
Glad you had a good celebration for DD- ours for DH is tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> A toasty warm coat I do not want. But glad you have one, and that you had a good birthday.
> Socks sound good. I'm about to work out how many sttiches I need for DK baby socks- gettin a grant whihc will aloow us to get the materials to give attendees at our Feats in Socks launch a needle and wool to learn with. So this will give a quick result for them. ANd then plan to have sock yarn and the relevant sized needles as well for 'proper' socks.
> Weather here is lovely today after a few really hot ones. So far for February we are 4 degrees above average (centigrade of course). Won't stay this high as we have some lovely days coming up, but is going to be a hot month thats for sure. Only one more week of summer, not that the beginning of MArch will necessarily be any cooler, but at least it will be autumn.


I have a DK weight baby pattern. Send me a PM with your email!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Isn't that interesting- I don't think I hjave ever noticed the small of road kill. Certainly not why I use the airconditioning. Just gets too hot in the car- and are road side service group tells us to use the air conditioner if going over 80kmh as the wind resistance increases the petrol consumption more thatn the airconditioner does. Under 80 kmh open window is more economical-if it is not too hot to work. And cars today don't work well with windows down.


I found the pong, on the Sunday I went through Taralga and back to Goulburn, quite noticeable- the car was older and we did have the windows down.


----------



## iamsam

great pictures darowil - thanks for sharing. --- sam



darowil said:


> now for some photos from the weekend.


----------



## iamsam

what were you knitting? --- sam



darowil said:


> Now for some more- changed to my computer. I've edited my niece out of this one and I think it is on the computer but can't see the change on my iPad. I had my legs buried for me- but at least I could still knit!


----------



## iamsam

are those what we call mussels? --- sam



darowil said:


> I thne found out how to get cockles- stump (lightly) in the sand on the edge of the water. The stupid cockles come up to the top to be grabbed ny predators. Fortuntaelly for these ones we didn't want to eat them so we left them on the sand. They woul dthen flip themsleves up and dorrow back into the sand. Don't have a photo of the burrowing but it was fascinating to watch these shells tip themselves up and burrow.


----------



## iamsam

darowil - do people live on he wooded paddle wheels? seattle has a wooden boat festival every year - always several tall ships visit. --- sam



darowil said:


> And now for of the boats from yesterday- and then I will stop photos.
> 
> As I said earlier the weekend was a Wooden Boats Festival down there so we got lovely shots of boats from the balcony of the Mums rented place. I should see if I can get a video to post- haven't managed it yet but do have some of the paddle steamers tooting their horns and the sound of the paddle wheels. I don't think it worked-no idea how to get them to work.


----------



## tami_ohio

Page 41 Good night everyone!


----------



## iamsam

I love pudding also - have never tried chocolate with peanut butter. hmmmmm --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Day has been cold (never even close to freezing, low 20s F) and very gloomy with a strong wind. I managed a good walk this morning and put old cat back into garage for a couple days. Tomorrow morning is to be even colder. like most of you, I've had it with winter and ours has not been nearly as bad as most of yours. TY for the many giggles you have given today, most welcome. Also the lovely pix, esp the beach ones. Looks like such fun and I remember those days.
> 
> Sam, just to tease you, I made chocolate peanut butter pudding and had a small bowl while it was still warm. Yummy! In summer I like ice cream but in winter I love pudding. Thanks again for the pattern source.
> 
> Tomorrow the retired teachers are doing a bit for the district teachers considering retiring. I'm on the panel and will mention volunteer opportunities, finances and taking opportunities as they come (travel while you can!) It is usually fun altho most of the teachers I worked with have retired by now so I don't recognize as many as I used to.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> are those what we call mussels? --- sam


No, they are different. As in the song "Cockles and Mussels, alive, alive-o."


----------



## iamsam

you are so right carol - lol - I may buy another two pair later in the summer. actually they go to the dry cleaners and are dry cleaned - if I am careful I can wear a pair quite a few times before they need to go back. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ahh...you can never have too many. When the knees get soiled kneeling in the garden, you need some extra......what if Bentley decides to "decorate" your trousers with his breakfast? You need a change. And what if you wanted to "dress for dinner"? You'd need another pair. No....you don't have too many...the questions is...do you have enough? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Railyn

Kansas g-ma said:


> That's why we have pharmacists and why we should use only 1-- so she knows what is going on. I've always thought they know much more about the drugs and interactions and timing than doctors-- that's the pharm's job.


We have all kinds of trouble with our pharmacy, We have to use it because of the insurance but they mess things up frequently. We have to be very careful to double check them. Yes, it is worrysome!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Driving on a frozen lake would totally freak me out.....never seen ice that thick.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Ours are definitely frozen, DH said last time he went fishing the ice was 3 feet thick. His cousin was nervous to drive the truck on the ice but totally safe.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am/was a big Gordon Lightfoot fan and remember that song very well. In fact, I still have a song book for the guitar with his songs. Some of my favorite songs to play on the guitar when I was still playing. Is he still around?


Bonnie7591 said:


> It was just on the news about 5 minutes ago that the Canadian ice breaker got it free, they also said this ship was that last one that had contact with the Edmund Fitzgerald before it sank back in 1975 or 76- I forget which. Are you familiar with the song about the sinking by Gordon Lightfoot? It s a bit of a legendary song here.
> 
> For those who don't know it
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2gfnoj


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is a beautiful scarf (The Madison) so I downloaded it for future use. thank you!


Bonnie7591 said:


> While I was looking at the links Sam gave, I came to Kris Bastas site, if you scroll down there is a whole list f er patterns. I've made quite a few of her scarfs, very easy & quick patterns & they turn out beautifully
> 
> http://auntekristy.blogspot.ca/2013/08/free-pattern-madison-scarf.html


----------



## Gweniepooh

Congrats on getting the grant for the materials to do the baby socks. Sounds like the Feats in Socks is going to be fantastic. IF I win the lottery I'll come! (fat chance but sure would love to.  )


darowil said:


> A toasty warm coat I do not want. But glad you have one, and that you had a good birthday.
> Socks sound good. I'm about to work out how many sttiches I need for DK baby socks- gettin a grant whihc will aloow us to get the materials to give attendees at our Feats in Socks launch a needle and wool to learn with. So this will give a quick result for them. ANd then plan to have sock yarn and the relevant sized needles as well for 'proper' socks.
> Weather here is lovely today after a few really hot ones. So far for February we are 4 degrees above average (centigrade of course). Won't stay this high as we have some lovely days coming up, but is going to be a hot month thats for sure. Only one more week of summer, not that the beginning of MArch will necessarily be any cooler, but at least it will be autumn.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I am/was a big Gordon Lightfoot fan and remember that song very well. In fact, I still have a song book for the guitar with his songs. Some of my favorite songs to play on the guitar when I was still playing. Is he still around?


Yes, looks very old but he was on tour in this area, I can't remember if it was Saskatoon or Edmonton, last fall. I saw him many years ago, he was great.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a beautiful scarf (The Madison) so I downloaded it for future use. thank you!


I haven't done that one yet, printed the pattern. I dd the definitey diagonal, cats paw & gallatin ones all were very easy.

Time for bed. Have a good night.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I didn't see those....will go back to link and check again.

EDIT: found them and bookmarked the site. Awesome patterns


Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't done that one yet, printed the pattern. I dd the definitey diagonal, cats paw & gallatin ones all were very easy.
> 
> Time for bed. Have a good night.


----------



## Glennys 2

Thanks all for the birthday greetings. Didn't do much today except hand quilt on a baby quilt. The quilt guild I belong to is having a quilt show next month so am trying to get this quilt done for it. Unfortunatly Sir Arther is visiting my right thumb so can't quilt as long as I would like. Have been working on socks inbetween.

Norma, your daughter is a beautiful bride and I love the shawl.

Tami I know what you mean about EXPRESS scripts. I feel that they kind of forced me into going to them for my scrips. They told me that I would have to pay full price for 1 of them if I didn't have them send them to me.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Headed to bed. Enjoy yourselves and sending prayers for safekeeping, good health, and happiness for all. Good night. TTYL


----------



## cmaliza

~~~I slept through the Oscars....guess it's not my favorite show! I am caught up....for now. Tomorrow we are off to WI for a day visit...so I'll be behind again by the time I open the computer tomorrow. The temps are really really low....I think I'll go snuggle under the covers...blessings to all...


----------



## TNS

Normaedern said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all the good wishes. We had a wonderful day. It was a beautiful wedding and a very happy day.
> PS the light was not good for photos. We will have to wait for the professional ones.


What a beautiful and happy looking daughter, and an absolutely perfect shawl.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> DS#2 has just sent me this photo taken from their 4D scan today. Isn't it just wonderful what they can do nowadays?


Wow Kate, what a clear picture of the darling little face! So exciting!


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> Happy Birthday Glennys2 and Happy Belated Birthday Miss Pam
> 
> Thank you all for my birthday wishes!!! We went shopping in hopes of finding me a new winter coat. My current coat is 6 years and counting (I think) and is showing its wear badly. I hate clothes shopping but did find a coat - hooray!!! I will be toasty warm for more winters to come
> 
> Last Sunday was dear daughter-in-law's baby shower.
> 
> Great to hear from you. The baby shower sounds fantastic. Wow, only 7 weeks to go. Woo hoo.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> I thne found out how to get cockles- stump (lightly) in the sand on the edge of the water. The stupid cockles come up to the top to be grabbed ny predators. Fortuntaelly for these ones we didn't want to eat them so we left them on the sand. They woul dthen flip themsleves up and dorrow back into the sand. Don't have a photo of the burrowing but it was fascinating to watch these shells tip themselves up and burrow.


I'm loving all your photos, and the cockle picking tutorial is wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Wouldn't download to my tablet. I'll try the laptop later. But have a lapful of cat right now!! Why do they decide to be lap-cats when you're busy with something!!??
> Junek


 It's just to remind you who is really in charge :XD: :XD:


----------



## nicho

Norma, your daughter looks gorgeous and the shawl is exquisite! Well done on a beautiful job and so glad the wedding day was wonderful.

Tami, congrats to your grandson on a marvellous achievement. tell him well done from Australia.

Kate, great photo of your GD. Today's ultrasounds provide much clearer images than those of the 80's when I had my kids. It is a real stretch of the imagination to even see a baby shape in the images I have.

Margaret, love the photos. Looks like you had a great time. Beautiful sunrise. Not surprised to see you knitting on the beach. Are you ever without your knitting? What is this project?

Time to do a little knitting before I head to bed. I'm still working on the baby cardigan in the cotton yarn that I don't like but it is such a pretty blue that I'd like to finish it and find someone to give it to. Night all.

Denise


----------



## Normaedern

darowil said:


> now for some photos from the weekend.


Those are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

I think I missed Gottastch and Miss Pam's birthday. I hope you had a lovely day and much love to both of you.


----------



## TNS

Wild weekend here in Guernsey
http://guernseypress.com/news/2015/02/23/high-seas-batter-west-coast-defences/stormpf7321116_900/


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I have discovered that I was only up to the Christmas Special when Matthew died, and therefore at series 4 not 5- so I have quite a lot of drama to come- I do love the ladies in this series, especially the Dowager,
> 
> This morning I am sewing the curtains for my bedroom- they won't be perfect- but they will cut down the light at night- and give me privacy- which is needed!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> When I was in Australia in October there were lots of signs about Kangaroos, but I never saw one- there were too many dead wombats and Echidna though- road kill- and it did create an odour- I can see why Aussies tend to drive with the air-conditioning on.


I have rarely seen kangaroos on the road. And only then way out on country roads. Mind you I know a woman who was driving just outside of my city a couple of months ago and one jumped across the road in front of her. They didnt connect but it did scare her a bit.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never had ultrasounds with my kids (24 & 30 yrs ago)


Neither did I (33 & 36 years ago) Now they get two 2D scans on the NHS (12 and 20 weeks) but if they want a 4D scan like DIL's they have to pay for it at a private clinic. You can actually have a DVD made but that costs about £400 ($600)
Just to show the difference, this is the 20week scan they had done on the NHS.


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> Wild weekend here in Guernsey
> http://guernseypress.com/news/2015/02/23/high-seas-batter-west-coast-defences/stormpf7321116_900/


That looks scary. We were predicted a battering with high winds and high spring tides but it didn't happen. There are big waves in the bay which is very unusual. It is a very sheltered haven for boats.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> now for some photos from the weekend.


Great shots....


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> She has been given so many delicious lines!


And she delivers them so beautifully! When she (Maggie Smith) and Shirley McLaine were together it was hilarious!


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> I thne found out how to get cockles- stump (lightly) in the sand on the edge of the water. The stupid cockles come up to the top to be grabbed ny predators. Fortuntaelly for these ones we didn't want to eat them so we left them on the sand. They woul dthen flip themsleves up and dorrow back into the sand. Don't have a photo of the burrowing but it was fascinating to watch these shells tip themselves up and burrow.


It is fascinating. I love mucking about at the beach.


----------



## sugarsugar

TNS said:


> Wild weekend here in Guernsey
> http://guernseypress.com/news/2015/02/23/high-seas-batter-west-coast-defences/stormpf7321116_900/


Oh my goodness! Very scary. :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree

TNS said:


> Wild weekend here in Guernsey
> http://guernseypress.com/news/2015/02/23/high-seas-batter-west-coast-defences/stormpf7321116_900/


Wow---I can imagine the sea gets quite wild...makes for wonderful photos, but scary for the you who live there.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Wild weekend here in Guernsey
> http://guernseypress.com/news/2015/02/23/high-seas-batter-west-coast-defences/stormpf7321116_900/


Spectacular Photos- did you get much of the waves crashing in at home?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I have rarely seen kangaroos on the road. And only then way out on country roads. Mind you I know a woman who was driving just outside of my city a couple of months ago and one jumped across the road in front of her. They didnt connect but it did scare her a bit.


Interesting- is it very long settled where you are? That might have something to do with it- Taralga is well out into the country from Goulburn.
Glad the woman was only scared, not an impact!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Neither did I (33 & 36 years ago) Now they get two 2D scans on the NHS (12 and 20 weeks) but if they want a 4D scan like DIL's they have to pay for it at a private clinic. You can actually have a DVD made but that costs about £400 ($600)
> Just to show the difference, this is the 20week scan they had done on the NHS.


It was really high tech 43 years ago when they used 'ultra sound' to work out that I was carrying only one baby- on growth rate they had wondered if Mwyffanwy were twins- because of the high number of twins in the previous generation- but they were all later age pregnancies.
The image difference is amazing, Kate compared to your other one, the other day.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> And she delivers them so beautifully! When she (Maggie Smith) and Shirley McLaine were together it was hilarious!


She does, doesn't she! Some of her expressions are priceless. It is a while back that I saw Shirley McLaine- but do remember the fireworks the two created.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> There is a freighter stuck in the ice on Lake Erie off of Conneaut. I don't think I have that spelled correctly. But the U. S. Coast Guard was trying to get to them. From what I understood on the news last night, they had to ask for help from a Canadian ice breaker. We drove out to Conneaut today, hoping we could see it, but where we were at at the marina, we couldn't see anything but white. We did have a nice drive, though, and in a different direction than we usually go. Lake Erie is at least 97% frozen over.


Tangier Island in the Chesapeake Bay was frozen in and a helicopter had to fly in supplies. Finally a Coast Guard cutter broke the ice so boats could get to and from the Island. Remember this is salt water and a tidal area...but the ice was stronger than both of those factors!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Driving on a frozen lake would totally freak me out.....never seen ice that thick.


Me, neither.....seeing ice so far out in the James River is scary enough for me without the idea of driving on a frozen lake!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Congrats on getting the grant for the materials to do the baby socks. Sounds like the Feats in Socks is going to be fantastic. IF I win the lottery I'll come! (fat chance but sure would love to.  )


And wouldn't it be grand to be in HOT weather after this miserable weather we're having!!?
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

As a child, when I wanted to skate on the farm pond, my father would drive his John Deere tractor onto it to see if it was solid enough. I probably weighed near 50 lbs. Don't know what he would have done if the ice had broken. I haven't been up to see our lake, it often freezes but we have had such up/down temps that I don't know. The lake takes a few lives each year but mostly drunken college students in summer.


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> I think I missed Gottastch and Miss Pam's birthday. I hope you had a lovely day and much love to both of you.


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## gagesmom

9:15 am and I am at work on break. There is no school today due to severe weather warning. So Gage will be happy and Greg not so much. Lol. Have to go back and catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 9:15 am and I am at work on break. There is no school today due to severe weather warning. So Gage will be happy and Greg not so much. Lol. Have to go back and catch up.


No harm in him having to do a bit of intensive daddying!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I'm afraid the problem is the time factor. Time to see the patients , time to do hospital rounds, time to do record,claim, and forms patients need filled in , and then of course it would be really nice if the found some time to see their families and have a life. Doctors are spread too thin I'm afraid. I wouldn't have their job and responsibility for anything in the world.



tami_ohio said:


> Those are the best kind! Sometimes I think the dr.'s don't even know what the different medications can do in combination with others, or other little things like taking it at a different time for better results. I think they all need to do more research into the medications that they prescribe.


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> now for some photos from the weekend.


You have the most beautiful sunrises!


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> I thne found out how to get cockles- stump (lightly) in the sand on the edge of the water. The stupid cockles come up to the top to be grabbed ny predators. Fortuntaelly for these ones we didn't want to eat them so we left them on the sand. They woul dthen flip themsleves up and dorrow back into the sand. Don't have a photo of the burrowing but it was fascinating to watch these shells tip themselves up and burrow.


Lots of lovely pictures love the sunrise ones . You really do take your knitting everywhere


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Yes he's still with us. He lives in Barrie Ontario and still performs regularly-- often at Massey Hall in Toronto.



Gweniepooh said:


> I am/was a big Gordon Lightfoot fan and remember that song very well. In fact, I still have a song book for the guitar with his songs. Some of my favorite songs to play on the guitar when I was still playing. Is he still around?


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> And now for of the boats from yesterday- and then I will stop photos.
> 
> As I said earlier the weekend was a Wooden Boats Festival down there so we got lovely shots of boats from the balcony of the Mums rented place. I should see if I can get a video to post- haven't managed it yet but do have some of the paddle steamers tooting their horns and the sound of the paddle wheels. I don't think it worked-no idea how to get them to work.


More lovely photos . Could people go for rides on the paddle steamers ?


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I have made the Bridger Cowl from this site many times. I use size 5.5 mm needles and #3 baby yarn and 1 ball makes 3 cowls. They make up very quickly while watching TV, easy pattern to memorize and great to have on hand for gifts.
Trisha



Bonnie7591 said:


> While I was looking at the links Sam gave, I came to Kris Bastas site, if you scroll down there is a whole list f er patterns. I've made quite a few of her scarfs, very easy & quick patterns & they turn out beautifully
> 
> http://auntekristy.blogspot.ca/2013/08/free-pattern-madison-scarf.html


----------



## Bonnie7591

Glennys 2 said:


> Thanks all for the birthday greetings. Didn't do much today except hand quilt on a baby quilt. The quilt guild I belong to is having a quilt show next month so am trying to get this quilt done for it. Unfortunatly Sir Arther is visiting my right thumb so can't quilt as long as I would like. Have been working on socks inbetween.
> 
> Norma, your daughter is a beautiful bride and I love the shawl.
> 
> Tami I know what you mean about EXPRESS scripts. I feel that they kind of forced me into going to them for my scrips. They told me that I would have to pay full price for 1 of them if I didn't have them send them to me.


Belated Happy birthday, I missed doing that yesterday
I hope you will post a photo of your quilt sometime.

:roll:


----------



## jheiens

Rumor has it that local children do not have class when the temp F is in the single digits.

This morning Tim reported to class for the first time in 12 calendar days. The temp was -4F and the wind chill was -10F. State-wide testing for graduation (in 2 years for Tim) begins in 3 weeks and the students testing must pass in order to take it again and then be permitted to graduate on time. And he will have his aide to keep him focused; others will be on their own.

Tomorrow we are to expect wind chills in the low -20s F. Tim does not have to wait outdoors for the bus as most of the other youngsters must because we have always provided transport. School staffs always know who his people are because we are so frequently in the buildings. We prefer it that way.

I must run off for errands this morning. The drive is still clear. Susan got stuck before she could get out of it on Saturday morning. A young man, a stranger with a snow plow on his truck, stopped and offered his help to Don who was trying to dig her car out. When she was out and gone, the young man plowed the rest of the drive lanes and widened the exit point. Then he refused payment for his service.

As I try to teach Tim, most people are good and helpful, most of the time. He is always asking me who would be a ''day-saver'' for him if he needed one?

Talk to y'all later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch

tami_ohio said:


> Good warm coats are hard to find, especially ones that look good, too! Glad you found one.
> 
> What a nice memory the blanket your mom started will be. I am sure it will be treasured. I am glad DDIL and baby are both fine after the fall.
> 
> Socks can be that way sometimes! I have two that need heels. I did them 2 @ time and toe up, and am trying an afterthought heel.


Let me know how you like the afterthought heel. I'm still looking for the "perfect" (for me) pattern. Think it is going to be top down with some sort of afterthought heel. Seems to make sense to me that if the heel is done afterward, it will be easy to replace, as will the toe, if it is done last


----------



## gottastch

darowil said:


> Socks sound good. I'm about to work out how many sttiches I need for DK baby socks- gettin a grant whihc will aloow us to get the materials to give attendees at our Feats in Socks launch a needle and wool to learn with. So this will give a quick result for them. ANd then plan to have sock yarn and the relevant sized needles as well for 'proper' socks.


If you go to www.ravelry.com and use their pattern search, you will come up with patterns for DK baby socks. The boxes I clicked on were: Photo, Free, Accessories-Feet-Socks, Age-Baby, DK-8ply. Quite a few came up. Then click on them and download the free patterns, if you wish. You need to be a member but it is free...just another password to remember is all. Hope this helps you find an easy pattern for all to grasp


----------



## gottastch

Miss Pam, my DH's aunt lives in Kent, WA  We've been to visit a few times and have been all over the place. LOVED the San Juan Islands. The ferry ride was beautiful (both times we went there) but didn't see any whales. We probably drove right by you...I should have waved


----------



## Bonnie7591

TNS said:


> Wild weekend here in Guernsey
> http://guernseypress.com/news/2015/02/23/high-seas-batter-west-coast-defences/stormpf7321116_900/


Wow! Amazing photos, I don't think I would want to be nearby there.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> And she delivers them so beautifully! When she (Maggie Smith) and Shirley McLaine were together it was hilarious!


I have not watched Downton Abbey, bookmarked the site thst Rookie gave us tho. I love Maggie Smith & Shirley McLaine.


----------



## Bonnie7591

So nice that someone saved Don from having to shovel & then plowed for you. My brother drives snowplow in the oilfield in winter & keeps lots of his neighbors plowed out as he goes by their places on the way to & from work. He is kept well supplied with baked goodies, cabbage rolls & perigies by some grateful people.
Good luck to Tim on the exams.



jheiens said:


> Rumor has it that local children do not have class when the temp F is in the single digits.
> 
> This morning Tim reported to class for the first time in 12 calendar days. The temp was -4F and the wind chill was -10F. State-wide testing for graduation (in 2 years for Tim) begins in 3 weeks and the students testing must pass in order to take it again and then be permitted to graduate on time. And he will have his aide to keep him focused; others will be on their own.
> 
> Tomorrow we are to expect wind chills in the low -20s F. Tim does not have to wait outdoors for the bus as most of the other youngsters must because we have always provided transport. School staffs always know who his people are because we are so frequently in the buildings. We prefer it that way.
> 
> I must run off for errands this morning. The drive is still clear. Susan got stuck before she could get out of it on Saturday morning. A young man, a stranger with a snow plow on his truck, stopped and offered his help to Don who was trying to dig her car out. When she was out and gone, the young man plowed the rest of the drive lanes and widened the exit point. Then he refused payment for his service.
> 
> As I try to teach Tim, most people are good and helpful, most of the time. He is always asking me who would be a ''day-saver'' for him if he needed one?
> 
> Talk to y'all later.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Because there was nothing else on last night and I needed to sew, I watched the wedding episode of Downton Abbey. Don't know if I will continue watching but it was fun seeing the lovely clothes, etc. Bride's mom was a right bitch, glad she wasn't mine. Maggie Smith is just so superior.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Driving on a frozen lake would totally freak me out.....never seen ice that thick.


Here you could be driving on water (ice) & not even realize it, it just looks like a flat field. In the north there are ice roads across Lake Athabasca in winter, they take all kinds of huge things up mines, etc that way, they have to wait for it to freeze as the only roads in are " winter" ice roads. DH always said he would like to try that one winter but don't think that will happen now.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> The bride is lovely and your shawl is a beautiful work of art!!!
> Junek


Agreed!

Glennys2, I didn't get here yesterday to see that it was your birthday--I hope it was great and may blessings continue.

Kate, the DGD is gorgeous!



RookieRetiree said:


> The gumbo was delicious for lunch and we made do it yourself pizzas for dinner -- everything was great, but I need to learn how to make crispy crust pizza...anyone have any pointers?


I'm still way behind so someone might have offered this already, but what I do is put the crust in the pan and then bake it about halfway--then take it out of the oven and put the toppings on, then finish baking. It comes out crispier that way for me.

I need to get signed in for work now but will try to keep catching up on lunch time. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> I'm still way behind so someone might have offered this already, but what I do is put the crust in the pan and then bake it about halfway--then take it out of the oven and put the toppings on, then finish baking. It comes out crispier that way for me.
> 
> I need to get signed in for work now but will try to keep catching up on lunch time. Hugs & blessings!


I'm going to try that before I invest in a pizza stone or pizza tiles as suggested. I think I'll keep my eyes open at the charity shops to find one.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Rumor has it that local children do not have class when the temp F is in the single digits.
> 
> This morning Tim reported to class for the first time in 12 calendar days. The temp was -4F and the wind chill was -10F. State-wide testing for graduation (in 2 years for Tim) begins in 3 weeks and the students testing must pass in order to take it again and then be permitted to graduate on time. And he will have his aide to keep him focused; others will be on their own.
> 
> Tomorrow we are to expect wind chills in the low -20s F. Tim does not have to wait outdoors for the bus as most of the other youngsters must because we have always provided transport. School staffs always know who his people are because we are so frequently in the buildings. We prefer it that way.
> 
> I must run off for errands this morning. The drive is still clear. Susan got stuck before she could get out of it on Saturday morning. A young man, a stranger with a snow plow on his truck, stopped and offered his help to Don who was trying to dig her car out. When she was out and gone, the young man plowed the rest of the drive lanes and widened the exit point. Then he refused payment for his service.
> 
> As I try to teach Tim, most people are good and helpful, most of the time. He is always asking me who would be a ''day-saver'' for him if he needed one?
> 
> Talk to y'all later.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Tim has wonderful examples of loving, caring people right in his family. Now he knows there are others out there with the wonderful young man who took the time to help your daughter. And then plow your drive!!
My daughter's deacon and his wife brought us a couple of items we needed from the store since we couldn't get out last week. Then he came and dug out around our car so my daughter could get to the car in her wheelchair to go to church. Thank the Lord for kind people!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jknappva said:


> Tim has wonderful examples of loving, caring people right in his family. Now he knows there are others out there with the wonderful young man who took the time to help your daughter. And then plow your drive!!
> My daughter's deacon and his wife brought us a couple of items we needed from the store since we couldn't get out last week. Then he came and dug out around our car so my daughter could get to the car in her wheelchair to go to church. Thank the Lord for kind people!
> Junek


P.S. good luck to Tim with his exams!


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> P.S. good luck to Tim with his exams!


I would like to also wish Tim good luck with his exams 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> After I retired from the library and before I went back part-time, I would go and read the magazines and just enjoy knowing I didn't have to answer the stupid phone when it rang. And I still don't enjoy talking on the phone!! LOL!
> Junek


But when I am in a bookstore--esp. the one I worked at--and I find something out of place, I still feel compelled to put it back where it belongs! I used to do that at the library, too! :roll: :XD:


----------



## iamsam

check out this site for some free knitted hat patters but be sure to check out the rest of the page of other free patterns. --- sam

http://knitting.about.com/od/childrenspatterns/ss/Childs-Cat-Hat.htm


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> More lovely photos . Could people go for rides on the paddle steamers ?


Love your new avatar, Sonja! More of your intarsia work?


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have not watched Downton Abbey, bookmarked the site thst Rookie gave us tho. I love Maggie Smith & Shirley McLaine.


Then there is high probability you may like Downton Abbey! It is a real showcase for Maggie Smith. Shirley McLaine appears only infrequently- being domiciled in the US in the storyline.


----------



## purl2diva

Sorlenna said:


> But when I am in a bookstore--esp. the one I worked at--and I find something out of place, I still feel compelled to put it back where it belongs! I used to do that at the library, too! :roll: :XD:


My DHdoes the same at the library, grocery store, wherever.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going to try that before I invest in a pizza stone or pizza tiles as suggested. I think I'll keep my eyes open at the charity shops to find one.


Oh, and my pan has small holes all over the bottom too--which is supposed to make a difference as opposed to a solid sheet.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Love your new avatar, Sonja! More of your intarsia work?


Yes I made 2 of them for christmas for sons girl friend then made myself one . Found a pattern for a different one that I have added to my christmas to do list 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna

Swedenme said:


> Yes I made 2 of them for christmas for sons girl friend then made myself one . Found a pattern for a different one that I have added to my christmas to do list
> Sonja


 :thumbup: Lovely!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and my pan has small holes all over the bottom too--which is supposed to make a difference as opposed to a solid sheet.


I can see where that would work to make the crust crispier.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Yes I made 2 of them for christmas for sons girl friend then made myself one . Found a pattern for a different one that I have added to my christmas to do list
> Sonja


For such a beginning knitter, your work is quite remarkable!


----------



## Kathleendoris

tami_ohio said:


> Just knit one more row at the edge and then the cast off will match. I don't think I would re knit it either.


It was right at the beginning where I made the error, so it is the cast on edge rather than the cast off (bind off) that is wrong. I honestly think no one will notice but me, but I still like things to be right!


----------



## Grandmapaula

e


darowil said:


> A toasty warm coat I do not want. But glad you have one, and that you had a good birthday.
> Socks sound good. I'm about to work out how many sttiches I need for DK baby socks- gettin a grant whihc will aloow us to get the materials to give attendees at our Feats in Socks launch a needle and wool to learn with. So this will give a quick result for them. ANd then plan to have sock yarn and the relevant sized needles as well for 'proper' socks.
> Weather here is lovely today after a few really hot ones. So far for February we are 4 degrees above average (centigrade of course). Won't stay this high as we have some lovely days coming up, but is going to be a hot month thats for sure. Only one more week of summer, not that the beginning of MArch will necessarily be any cooler, but at least it will be autumn.


The weather folks in Syracuse said that we are going for a new record this year - coldest February in over 100 years - just the opposite!!! Strange how that works. If only we could trade a few degrees, we'd end up with a happy medium.
Today is about 12F - but the wind chill is way below zero - but I'm not planning to go out to find out how much below. I'm staying in and knitting!! And reading the TP of course! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Swedenme

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Lovely!


Thank you


----------



## iamsam

gluten free anyone --- sam

http://www.faveglutenfreerecipes.com/tag/Quick/ml/1/

http://www.faveglutenfreerecipes.com/Editors-Picks

http://www.faveglutenfreerecipes.com/tag/5-Ingredients-or-Less/ml/1/

free scarf patterns --- be sure and click on some down the right side - they are free also.

twelve make ahead soups that you can freeze.

http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/12_freezer_ready_soups?utm_source=Q%26E&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=Quick%2Band%2BEasy&utm_content=title_link

http://auntekristy.blogspot.ca/2013/08/free-pattern-madison-scarf.html

how to make your owh mest grocery bags - looks like fun.

http://www.cheapeatsthriftycrafts.com/how-to-make-your-own-reusable-grocery-bags/

why I'm staying in this week.

5-Day Forecast for Defiance, Ohio

Today: Mostly Sunny, High: 9 F, Low: 1 F

Tomorrow: Mostly Cloudy, High: 22 F, Low: 9 F

Wednesday: Partly Cloudy, High: 14 F, Low: -5 F

Thursday: Partly Cloudy, High: 8 F, Low: -10 F

Friday: Partly Cloudy, High: 13 F, Low: -3 F

need a couple of casserole recipes?

http://www.southernplate.com/2015/02/10-great-casserole-recipes-to-add-to-your-collection.html

free v stitch bulky cowl ----

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55720220&media=BE150223&elink=1--VStitchBulkyCowl&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE150223&utm_content=1--VStitchBulkyCowl

cable me cozy pillow cover ----

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55718220&media=BE150223&elink=1--CableMeCozyPillowCover&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE150223&utm_content=1--CableMeCozyPillowCover

and click where is says "more free patterns."


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> For such a beginning knitter, your work is quite remarkable!


Thank you very much Julie . I really like intarsia knitting. I'm putting together some yarns to do a couple of baby afghans with something on them . Haven't decided what yet . 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme - love your intarsia work...I like doing them also, just have so many other things I want to do also.

OhioJoy - love that someone was there to help out Don with the snow plowing - there are wonderful people in this world and I'm glad Tim gets to experience them in his life. Sending best wishes for his testing experience.

I'm feeling empathy for all of our Texas (and other Southerners) who are getting the cold, ice and sleet. At least we're prepared for that kind of nastiness up here. Please stay in safe and warm.


----------



## sassafras123

Kaye, thank you. Feels good to feel good.
Margaret, didn't know you could get cockles like that. E joyed pics.
Daralene, love wearing socks I knit. Glad you are enjoying first pair you knit for yourself.
Bonnie, thank you for song. Loved it.
TNS, great pics.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I spoke with DD #2 via Facetime over the weekend - I think she was disappointed that DGS isn't missing her all that much; he's been with us so much since birth that we're just second nature to him. She wondered if there were any Irish things that I might want from the souvenier shops -- I suggested some Irish wool - Is there anyone on here who knows of any brands that would be local to the Dublin area? I just told her that I'd love some shamrock green or natural aran wool that's from the Dublin area. Hope that's enough for her to find something. I said the same thing to DH when he was in Austria and Germany - some locally processed wool...he came back with some Opal sock yarn -- very nice--but my LYS carries the same skeins (not that I'd let him know that). He'll get socks anyway!


----------



## machriste

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Lovely!


I think the pillows are lovely, too, Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Swedenme - love your intarsia work...I like doing them also, just have so many other things I want to do
> 
> That's my problem I have so many patterns I want to try they are saved everywhere and now I have started saving charts and motifs too . Maybe if I did a little less looking and a lot more knitting I might actually get something done
> Sonja


----------



## Miss Pam

gottastch said:


> Miss Pam, my DH's aunt lives in Kent, WA  We've been to visit a few times and have been all over the place. LOVED the San Juan Islands. The ferry ride was beautiful (both times we went there) but didn't see any whales. We probably drove right by you...I should have waved


Hi Kathy. Your DH's aunt is at the opposite end of the county from me and you certainly did drive right by me on your way to the San Juan ferry! We're just off the freeway.


----------



## tami_ohio

Glennys 2 said:


> Thanks all for the birthday greetings. Didn't do much today except hand quilt on a baby quilt. The quilt guild I belong to is having a quilt show next month so am trying to get this quilt done for it. Unfortunatly Sir Arther is visiting my right thumb so can't quilt as long as I would like. Have been working on socks inbetween.
> 
> Norma, your daughter is a beautiful bride and I love the shawl.
> 
> Tami I know what you mean about EXPRESS scripts. I feel that they kind of forced me into going to them for my scrips. They told me that I would have to pay full price for 1 of them if I didn't have them send them to me.


They probably would for one of my blood pressure medicines if I tried to get that local, except for emergency refills. They don't like filling that one anyway because it is a top tier medication. Every year I jump thru hoops to have it filled. The dr. has to send the insurance company a letter as to why I can't take a different one. But that is not Express Scripts, that is the insurance company policy for ours. And our insurance thru DH's work is money given to the union by the company to put into a trust to pay for the insurance, so what ever the best company and plan they can get, and still keep money enough to keep invested to grow so we have insurance in the future, is what we get. I can't complain too much, we have been pretty lucky so far, just little things I would like changed, but can live with what we have pretty well.


----------



## Miss Pam

Swedenme said:


> I would like to also wish Tim good luck with his exams
> Sonja


And good luck wishes from me, too!


----------



## tami_ohio

nicho said:


> Norma, your daughter looks gorgeous and the shawl is exquisite! Well done on a beautiful job and so glad the wedding day was wonderful.
> 
> Tami, congrats to your grandson on a marvellous achievement. tell him well done from Australia.
> 
> Kate, great photo of your GD. Today's ultrasounds provide much clearer images than those of the 80's when I had my kids. It is a real stretch of the imagination to even see a baby shape in the images I have.
> 
> Margaret, love the photos. Looks like you had a great time. Beautiful sunrise. Not surprised to see you knitting on the beach. Are you ever without your knitting? What is this project?
> 
> Time to do a little knitting before I head to bed. I'm still working on the baby cardigan in the cotton yarn that I don't like but it is such a pretty blue that I'd like to finish it and find someone to give it to. Night all.
> 
> Denise


Thank you, I will pass your congratulations along when I pass on the others from here!


----------



## Miss Pam

Swedenme said:



> Yes I made 2 of them for christmas for sons girl friend then made myself one . Found a pattern for a different one that I have added to my christmas to do list
> Sonja


They are really lovely.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Tangier Island in the Chesapeake Bay was frozen in and a helicopter had to fly in supplies. Finally a Coast Guard cutter broke the ice so boats could get to and from the Island. Remember this is salt water and a tidal area...but the ice was stronger than both of those factors!!
> Junek


They had to send in supplies to this one also. It is unusual for you to have ice in the ocean near you! That's pretty far south for salt water to be freezing that solid.


----------



## Swedenme

Miss Pam said:


> They are really lovely.


Thank you 
Sonja


----------



## Kathleendoris

jknappva said:


> After I retired from the library and before I went back part-time, I would go and read the magazines and just enjoy knowing I didn't have to answer the stupid phone when it rang. And I still don't enjoy talking on the phone!! LOL!
> Junek


After I retired from the library, I had a real struggle to answer the phone at home without saying something like "Readers' advice desk, can I help you?". I don't think I ever actually did it, but I came very close many times! I don't mind talking on the phone, when it is family or friends on the other end, but I get heartily sick of unwanted sales calls. We have managed to block most of them, but a few still get through.


----------



## tami_ohio

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I'm afraid the problem is the time factor. Time to see the patients , time to do hospital rounds, time to do record,claim, and forms patients need filled in , and then of course it would be really nice if the found some time to see their families and have a life. Doctors are spread too thin I'm afraid. I wouldn't have their job and responsibility for anything in the world.


So true, but they still need better information on the medications they prescribe. One of Dad's hospital visits they sent him home with scripts for several medications. At least one was the same thing he had at home and was taking, but a different name. We didn't know, and the pharmacy either didn't catch it, or just thought it had been changed, so didn't say anything. Of course, maintance meds were sent thru Express Scripts. Needless to say, he was taking double doses daily, until a nurse caught it on another visit. Can't remember if it was at the office, or back for another visit to the hospital.

I think once a med goes generic, it should have the same name, not multiple generic names, and all pharmacy companies should have to make them look exactly the same. Talk about confusion when you get sent a refill on something that you have been taking for years, and all of a sudden it looks totally different!


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Rumor has it that local children do not have class when the temp F is in the single digits.
> 
> This morning Tim reported to class for the first time in 12 calendar days. The temp was -4F and the wind chill was -10F. State-wide testing for graduation (in 2 years for Tim) begins in 3 weeks and the students testing must pass in order to take it again and then be permitted to graduate on time. And he will have his aide to keep him focused; others will be on their own.
> 
> Tomorrow we are to expect wind chills in the low -20s F. Tim does not have to wait outdoors for the bus as most of the other youngsters must because we have always provided transport. School staffs always know who his people are because we are so frequently in the buildings. We prefer it that way.
> 
> I must run off for errands this morning. The drive is still clear. Susan got stuck before she could get out of it on Saturday morning. A young man, a stranger with a snow plow on his truck, stopped and offered his help to Don who was trying to dig her car out. When she was out and gone, the young man plowed the rest of the drive lanes and widened the exit point. Then he refused payment for his service.
> 
> As I try to teach Tim, most people are good and helpful, most of the time. He is always asking me who would be a ''day-saver'' for him if he needed one?
> 
> Talk to y'all later.
> 
> Ohio Joy


What a nice young man!


----------



## tami_ohio

gottastch said:


> Let me know how you like the afterthought heel. I'm still looking for the "perfect" (for me) pattern. Think it is going to be top down with some sort of afterthought heel. Seems to make sense to me that if the heel is done afterward, it will be easy to replace, as will the toe, if it is done last


I'll do that. It would help if I would get off of the computer, and stay home! That is all that needs done on that pair.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going to try that before I invest in a pizza stone or pizza tiles as suggested. I think I'll keep my eyes open at the charity shops to find one.


You can get inexpensive baking stones at Target. I think I saw a pizza stone there for about $12. Charity shop prices would be better, but I'm not sure I would want to use a stone from there, not knowing what it was used for or how it was cleaned. Like cast iron, you are not supposed to use soap on them.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Tim has wonderful examples of loving, caring people right in his family. Now he knows there are others out there with the wonderful young man who took the time to help your daughter. And then plow your drive!!
> My daughter's deacon and his wife brought us a couple of items we needed from the store since we couldn't get out last week. Then he came and dug out around our car so my daughter could get to the car in her wheelchair to go to church. Thank the Lord for kind people!
> Junek


Another blessing!


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> So true, but they still need better information on the medications they prescribe. One of Dad's hospital visits they sent him home with scripts for several medications. At least one was the same thing he had at home and was taking, but a different name. We didn't know, and the pharmacy either didn't catch it, or just thought it had been changed, so didn't say anything. Of course, maintance meds were sent thru Express Scripts. Needless to say, he was taking double doses daily, until a nurse caught it on another visit. Can't remember if it was at the office, or back for another visit to the hospital.
> 
> I think once a med goes generic, it should have the same name, not multiple generic names, and all pharmacy companies should have to make them look exactly the same. Talk about confusion when you get sent a refill on something that you have been taking for years, and all of a sudden it looks totally different!


I have just had a similar problem my husband gets all his medication in a medi pack and because he is taking so many different tablets I always check them . This time one of his most important heart tablets was missing . Someone at the pharmacy had cancelled that one off his repeat prescription 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> P.S. good luck to Tim with his exams!


Ditto!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> For such a beginning knitter, your work is quite remarkable!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you Tammi


----------



## tami_ohio

Kathleendoris said:


> It was right at the beginning where I made the error, so it is the cast on edge rather than the cast off (bind off) that is wrong. I honestly think no one will notice but me, but I still like things to be right!


I see! Yes, now that you mention it, the sleeves I have done are from the cuff up. Didn't think about that!


----------



## tami_ohio

Kathleendoris said:


> After I retired from the library, I had a real struggle to answer the phone at home without saying something like "Readers' advice desk, can I help you?". I don't think I ever actually did it, but I came very close many times! I don't mind talking on the phone, when it is family or friends on the other end, but I get heartily sick of unwanted sales calls. We have managed to block most of them, but a few still get through.


I can remember my dad one time when I was little answering the phone "County morgue, you stab 'em, we'll slab em" or maybe just talking about doing it with someone. Mind you, you would have to understand his brand of humor. And back then, you didn't worry about who you would be offending by saying something like that. He had another one he used to say, whether he answered like that or not, but I can't remember what it was. He worked for the county road crew.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I have just had a similar problem my husband gets all his medication in a medi pack and because he is taking so many different tablets I always check them . This time one of his most important heart tablets was missing . Someone at the pharmacy had cancelled that one off his repeat prescription
> Sonja


I am so glad you check so carefully! That could have been a disaster!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi


You are welcome!


----------



## Sorlenna

tami_ohio said:


> I can remember my dad one time when I was little answering the phone "County morgue, you stab 'em, we'll slab em" or maybe just talking about doing it with someone. Mind you, you would have to understand his brand of humor. And back then, you didn't worry about who you would be offending by saying something like that. He had another one he used to say, whether he answered like that or not, but I can't remember what it was. He worked for the county road crew.


My husband used to sometimes answer, "Road Kill Cafe, you kill 'em, we grill 'em." Of course it was when we had caller ID and he knew it was someone who would get the joke!


----------



## iamsam

those were some stormy seas - could not read the sign in the one - was the first word filter? --- sam



TNS said:


> Wild weekend here in Guernsey
> http://guernseypress.com/news/2015/02/23/high-seas-batter-west-coast-defences/stormpf7321116_900/


----------



## iamsam

what site are you watching those on Julie - I forget to copy it. thank you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> She does, doesn't she! Some of her expressions are priceless. It is a while back that I saw Shirley McLaine- but do remember the fireworks the two created.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going to try that before I invest in a pizza stone or pizza tiles as suggested. I think I'll keep my eyes open at the charity shops to find one.


And if you happen to have the double layer "air bake" baking sheets, do NOT use them-- the bottom of any yeast bread/crust is always "anemic" and never crisp.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> I would like to also wish Tim good luck with his exams
> Sonja


Yes, good luck, Tim, from here also.

And Swedenme, you've changed avatars! Very nice.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what site are you watching those on Julie - I forget to copy it. thank you. --- sam


http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yes, good luck, Tim, from here also.
> 
> And Swedenme, you've changed avatars! Very nice.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> My husband used to sometimes answer, "Road Kill Cafe, you kill 'em, we grill 'em." Of course it was when we had caller ID and he knew it was someone who would get the joke!


LOL! Dad did it before caller ID! Or talked about doing it, I'm not sure which.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Love your new avatar, Sonja! More of your intarsia work?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you. Feels good to feel good.
> Margaret, didn't know you could get cockles like that. E joyed pics.
> Daralene, love wearing socks I knit. Glad you are enjoying first pair you knit for yourself.
> Bonnie, thank you for song. Loved it.
> TNS, great pics.


Had you not heard it before? Maybe it's a Canadian thing?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swedenme - love your intarsia work...I like doing them also, just have so many other things I want to do
> 
> That's my problem I have so many patterns I want to try they are saved everywhere and now I have started saving charts and motifs too . Maybe if I did a little less looking and a lot more knitting I might actually get something done
> Sonja
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, & maybe less time on here! :roll:
> Your pillow is beautiful
Click to expand...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Had you not heard it before? Maybe it's a Canadian thing?


Can't be too Canadian as I was familiar with it. But then my folks did a lot of different music, used to play for barn dances, etc.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> I have just had a similar problem my husband gets all his medication in a medi pack and because he is taking so many different tablets I always check them . This time one of his most important heart tablets was missing . Someone at the pharmacy had cancelled that one off his repeat prescription
> Sonja


Good thing you checked, that's terrible! I hope you gave them static about it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> LOL! Dad did it before caller ID! Or talked about doing it, I'm not sure which.


We still don't have caller ID.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, & maybe less time on here! :roll:
> Your pillow is beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Tim has wonderful examples of loving, caring people right in his family. Now he knows there are others out there with the wonderful young man who took the time to help your daughter. And then plow your drive!!
> My daughter's deacon and his wife brought us a couple of items we needed from the store since we couldn't get out last week. Then he came and dug out around our car so my daughter could get to the car in her wheelchair to go to church. Thank the Lord for kind people!
> Junek


I knew your daughter was disabled but didn't realize she was also in a wheelchair, you two must have some difficulties with that.
Nice that people helped with the snow, I don't suppose you have winter tires on your car since you seldom get snow.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good thing you checked, that's terrible! I hope you gave them static about it.


They claimed it was a pharmacist who was just there for the day , the assistant I normally see is very good but she was on holiday


----------



## sassafras123

What a wonderful walk Maya and I had. Snow on the Sierras, flowers on the desert floor, puddles for Maya to play in after yesterday's rain, lovely storm clouds and even a ladybugs.


----------



## iamsam

I do agree heather but at the same time they could at least act like they have all the time in the world when at the bedside or in the office. dr b does this fairly well although his bedside manner could do a little upgrading. he does take the time to listen to and address any problems or questions I have - I really like him. --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> I'm afraid the problem is the time factor. Time to see the patients , time to do hospital rounds, time to do record,claim, and forms patients need filled in , and then of course it would be really nice if the found some time to see their families and have a life. Doctors are spread too thin I'm afraid. I wouldn't have their job and responsibility for anything in the world.


----------



## Swedenme

sassafras123 said:


> What a wonderful walk Maya and I had. Snow on the Sierras, flowers on the desert floor, puddles for Maya to play in after yesterday's rain, lovely storm clouds and even a ladybugs.


That sounds really pretty . What kind of dog is Maya?


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely work - I've done a little but nothing that complicated. I love the red one. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you


----------



## iamsam

thanks Julie - you guys have been talking so much about it I thought I would watch a few. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html


----------



## iamsam

I had caller id once - but I thought it was rude to tell the person you were talking to to wait while you found out who else was on the line - I figured if it was important enough they would call back. I never used the caller id - and it was costing per month so I dropped. Heidi has caller id but I never look at it when it beeps. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We still don't have caller ID.


----------



## iamsam

sounds lovely joy - what was the temperature like? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> What a wonderful walk Maya and I had. Snow on the Sierras, flowers on the desert floor, puddles for Maya to play in after yesterday's rain, lovely storm clouds and even a ladybugs.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> sounds lovely joy - what was the temperature like? --- sam


It does sound lovely--going on 1:30 p.m. here and we are still at freezing. Bleah!


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I knew your daughter was disabled but didn't realize she was also in a wheelchair, you two must have some difficulties with that.
> Nice that people helped with the snow, I don't suppose you have winter tires on your car since you seldom get snow.


No, no snow tires. The SUV does have 4-wheel drive but we've never used it. If the snow is bad enough to use it, neither of us can use our wheelchairs to get to the vehicle. Management has someone come and plow down the middle of the parking lot but that means there's this mound of snow, that turns to ice, behind everyone's vehicle. Not the best solution since all the tenants are over 55 and some are also physically challenged!! But you do what you have to do!! Could be worse. Doesn't snow that often or stay on the ground that long, usually.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swedenme - love your intarsia work...I like doing them also, just have so many other things I want to do
> 
> That's my problem I have so many patterns I want to try they are saved everywhere and now I have started saving charts and motifs too . Maybe if I did a little less looking and a lot more knitting I might actually get something done
> Sonja
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's true for me!
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> And if you happen to have the double layer "air bake" baking sheets, do NOT use them-- the bottom of any yeast bread/crust is always "anemic" and never crisp.


Aha....that's part of the problem then!


----------



## Kathleendoris

thewren said:


> I had caller id once - but I thought it was rude to tell the person you were talking to to wait while you found out who else was on the line - I figured if it was important enough they would call back. I never used the caller id - and it was costing per month so I dropped. Heidi has caller id but I never look at it when it beeps. --- sam


That sounds rather different to the caller i.d. we have. Ours simply tells us who is making an incoming call. If it is someone whose number is in our fast dialling list, it identifies them by name, otherwise it displays the number, or in some cases, says 'number withheld'. We have call blocking activated to stop the last getting through. We get no indication about any incoming calls while we are already speaking to someone. We find it very useful, as is the facility to quickly check if we have missed any calls while we have been out.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> thanks Julie - you guys have been talking so much about it I thought I would watch a few. --- sam


 :thumbup: It is worth giving it a go- just to remember that it is fictional!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Spectacular Photos- did you get much of the waves crashing in at home?


Not in Guernsey as we are uphill from the harbour, which is on the east coast.
Alderney home which is much lower down, right on the sand dunes, is relatively protected by the beach and dunes, and the breakwater. The latter takes a massive pounding every winter and needs repairs each year. This causes lots of trouble with Guernsey who are supposed to pay for this as part of an agreement made years ago with the UK government. (They are to maintain the Alderney breakwater instead of contributing to the British defence budget). Recently they have refused to pay the total costs and suggested reducing its length, but we fear that would result in a lot of damage.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I had caller id once - but I thought it was rude to tell the person you were talking to to wait while you found out who else was on the line - I figured if it was important enough they would call back. I never used the caller id - and it was costing per month so I dropped. Heidi has caller id but I never look at it when it beeps. --- sam


In our system, that sounds like Call Waiting, Sam. I find it turns me into a really rude person, who interrupts my caller- I have disconnected from it. We have no way of identifying the incoming call though.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Not in Guernsey as we are uphill from the harbour, which is on the east coast.
> Alderney home which is much lower down, right on the sand dunes, is relatively protected by the beach and dunes, and the breakwater. The latter takes a massive pounding every winter and needs repairs each year. This causes lots of trouble with Guernsey who are supposed to pay for this as part of an agreement made years ago with the UK government. (They are to maintain the Alderney breakwater instead of contributing to the British defence budget). Recently they have refused to pay the total costs and suggested reducing its length, but we fear that would result in a lot of damage.


 :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## TNS

tami_ohio said:


> I can remember my dad one time when I was little answering the phone "County morgue, you stab 'em, we'll slab em" or maybe just talking about doing it with someone. Mind you, you would have to understand his brand of humor. And back then, you didn't worry about who you would be offending by saying something like that. He had another one he used to say, whether he answered like that or not, but I can't remember what it was. He worked for the county road crew.


 :thumbup: :XD: :XD: wonder if this would put off the nuisance callers? I suspect most wouldn't understand what you were saying....... :XD: :XD:


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Darowil, I'm glad no one was hurt when your DH hit the kangaroo, wildlife is always scary to hit. Good the damage wasn't too much. I have hit several deer & had lots of damage.
> 
> Kathy, sounds like you had an eventful baby shower.
> we got the mess all cleaned up in DS house, what a big job, I'm s glad it's done. Looks pretty good over there now.


I think it was almost worse for me- Maryanne said hello kangaroo, Ooh. Thooght to myslef they hit it- fortunately at times like that my rational brain takes control- I hadn't heard anything other than Maryanne's comment so I assumed that nothing too much had happened. While it seemed a long slience I doubt whether it really was before she said they hit the kangaroo.


----------



## TNS

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad you check so carefully! That could have been a disaster!


 :thumbup:

Re Swenenme's DH's tablets. 
I hope the pharmacy has been made aware of this potential disaster.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> gluten free anyone --- sam
> 
> and click where is says "more free patterns."


MOre good recipes. Thanks for those and the patterns.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> those were some stormy seas - could not read the sign in the one - was the first word filter? --- sam


The sign says "filter in turn". This is common here but not on the mainland, and tends to be used where the mainland would use either traffic lights or roundabouts to control the traffic. Obviously, you take it in turn to cross the junction/ turn according to the order you arrive. I like it much better than traffic lights. However, as we do have a few roundabouts too there is sometimes a bit of confusion at the latter as locals tend to use them like the filters, but really the vehicles to the right of you have precedence. Alderney doesn't have any of these; too small.


----------



## budasha

Kansas g-ma said:


> Can't be too Canadian as I was familiar with it. But then my folks did a lot of different music, used to play for barn dances, etc.


I'm familiar with it too but haven't heard it in years.


----------



## jheiens

Sorlenna said:


> I'm still way behind so someone might have offered this already, but what I do is put the crust in the pan and then bake it about halfway--then take it out of the oven and put the toppings on, then finish baking. It comes out crispier that way for me.


I do them the same way, Sorlenna. It sure does make them crispy. Also sprinkle the greased baking sheet with cornmeal before rolling out the crust on the sheet.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> I had caller id once - but I thought it was rude to tell the person you were talking to to wait while you found out who else was on the line - I figured if it was important enough they would call back. I never used the caller id - and it was costing per month so I dropped. Heidi has caller id but I never look at it when it beeps. --- sam


I agree with you. I have a friend who always answers calls when she's on the phone with me. She leaves me hanging and I think it's very rude.


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> I think going off coffee was, for me, the first sign that I was pregnant, even the time the doctor said I wasn't, I was sure, just because I couldn't face coffee. Once I was over the first few months, I regained my caffeine habit, and still need my daily fix. If I am at all unwell, even with just a cold, I lose my taste for coffee, and just switch to fruit teas or honey and lemon. I love aniseed. Pastis is my treat when we are down in Provence (cheaper than coffee, too)!


Coffee was what I went off as well. Could take a little later inthe pregnancy. After coffee was about the only time Vicky would kick so I would have acoffee every few days just to make sure she was alive. Apparently these days they tell you to eat ice if you haven't felt movement as the baby should be kept active. Not sure why- but my quite one inutero is my really bright one.
Anyway where I was going was that becuase of this I noticed that she got the grizzles when I drank coffee- so I stayed off coffee while I was feeding herr as well. And she couldn't drink coffee or Coke for many years (not until she was 18) without getting very hyper.

Don't think I said yesterday that her exam was very hard but everyone found it hard- and the pass mark is scaled depending on the overall results (all of those studying to be Paediatricians in Australia and NZ do this exam). So a few weeks with no study until the results come out- and then she will know if needs to study the same stuff or move on to the practical aspect.


----------



## jheiens

Swedenme said:


> I would like to also wish Tim good luck with his exams
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja and June, for the good wishes for Tim and the testing coming up shortly. We received practice packets for two of his classes today meant to cover material no one was present for last week.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Wouldn't download to my tablet. I'll try the laptop later. But have a lapful of cat right now!! Why do they decide to be lap-cats when you're busy with something!!??
> Junek


For the same reason as a quite contented children suddenly want Mum as soon as she is on the phone (even if they don't know she ison the phone until they come into the room).


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kathleendoris said:


> That sounds rather different to the caller i.d. we have. Ours simply tells us who is making an incoming call. If it is someone whose number is in our fast dialling list, it identifies them by name, otherwise it displays the number, or in some cases, says 'number withheld'. We have call blocking activated to stop the last getting through. We get no indication about any incoming calls while we are already speaking to someone. We find it very useful, as is the facility to quickly check if we have missed any calls while we have been out.


There are two features -- caller ID as you describe and 
Call(er) Waiting as Sam was describing. I don't like caller waiting either ...I've been on the phone with people when they go to switch over to an incoming call and invariably I'd get cut off.


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> that is lovely work - I've done a little but nothing that complicated. I love the red one. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> Had you not heard it before? Maybe it's a Canadian thing?


No,it's not just a Canadian thing, Bonnie. I remember that Fall when the ship went down and the recording came out. It made the tragedy so real for those of us who had no concept of what the life of those sailors and their ships was like at all. Gordon Lightfoot has always been such highpoint in music for me since he recorded story of the Edmund Fitzgerald disaster.

Ohio Joy


----------



## TNS

http://guernseypress.com/news/2015/02/23/video-waves-smash-hole-in-the-slipway-at-perelle/

If it works, this has video footage of waves - plus piano accompaniment for some reason!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> This is where your Mum is staying? That looks like my sort of beach. Sunrises, Sunsets always have that magic when there is colour!


The photos of the boats are taken from her balcony. The beach about a 5 minute drive away.


----------



## iamsam

I will. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: It is worth giving it a go- just to remember that it is fictional!


----------



## iamsam

talk about craft hitting - we have call waiting and that is what I got rid of - but when I did it got rid of any way to identifying the caller which was fine with me. I just felt it was really rude to interrupt who you were talking to just to see who else was calling you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> In our system, that sounds like Call Waiting, Sam. I find it turns me into a really rude person, who interrupts my caller- I have disconnected from it. We have no way of identifying the incoming call though.


----------



## iamsam

is she planning on being a pediatrician? --- sam



darowil said:


> Coffee was what I went off as well. Could take a little later inthe pregnancy. After coffee was about the only time Vicky would kick so I would have acoffee every few days just to make sure she was alive. Apparently these days they tell you to eat ice if you haven't felt movement as the baby should be kept active. Not sure why- but my quite one inutero is my really bright one.
> Anyway where I was going was that becuase of this I noticed that she got the grizzles when I drank coffee- so I stayed off coffee while I was feeding herr as well. And she couldn't drink coffee or Coke for many years (not until she was 18) without getting very hyper.
> 
> Don't think I said yesterday that her exam was very hard but everyone found it hard- and the pass mark is scaled depending on the overall results (all of those studying to be c in Australia and NZ do this exam). So a few weeks with no study until the results come out- and then she will know if needs to study the same stuff or move on to the practical aspect.


----------



## iamsam

isn't that the truth. and they don't want to wait until she is finished. --- sam



darowil said:


> For the same reason as a quite contented children suddenly want Mum as soon as she is on the phone (even if they don't know she ison the phone until they come into the room).


----------



## iamsam

I always hung up - if they wanted me bad enough they could call back. my time is valuable too. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> There are two features -- caller ID as you describe and
> Call(er) Waiting as Sam was describing. I don't like caller waiting either ...I've been on the phone with people when they go to switch over to an incoming call and invariably I'd get cut off.


----------



## KateB

I thought I had posted a card for Miss Pam's birthday, but I hadn't! Sorry  Hope you had a good day.


----------



## Miss Pam

KateB said:


> I thought I had posted a card for Miss Pam's birthday, but I hadn't! Sorry  Hope you had a good day.


Thank you, Kate! It was a really good day.


----------



## iamsam

what is a slipway? --- sam



TNS said:


> http://guernseypress.com/news/2015/02/23/video-waves-smash-hole-in-the-slipway-at-perelle/
> 
> If it works, this has video footage of waves - plus piano accompaniment for some reason!


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> Rumor has it that local children do not have class when the temp F is in the single digits.
> 
> This morning Tim reported to class for the first time in 12 calendar days. The temp was -4F and the wind chill was -10F. State-wide testing for graduation (in 2 years for Tim) begins in 3 weeks and the students testing must pass in order to take it again and then be permitted to graduate on time. And he will have his aide to keep him focused; others will be on their own.
> 
> Tomorrow we are to expect wind chills in the low -20s F. Tim does not have to wait outdoors for the bus as most of the other youngsters must because we have always provided transport. School staffs always know who his people are because we are so frequently in the buildings. We prefer it that way.
> 
> I must run off for errands this morning. The drive is still clear. Susan got stuck before she could get out of it on Saturday morning. A young man, a stranger with a snow plow on his truck, stopped and offered his help to Don who was trying to dig her car out. When she was out and gone, the young man plowed the rest of the drive lanes and widened the exit point. Then he refused payment for his service.
> 
> As I try to teach Tim, most people are good and helpful, most of the time. He is always asking me who would be a ''day-saver'' for him if he needed one?
> 
> Talk to y'all later.
> 
> Ohio Joy


What goes around comes around!


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> I would like to also wish Tim good luck with his exams
> Sonja


Me too!


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> But when I am in a bookstore--esp. the one I worked at--and I find something out of place, I still feel compelled to put it back where it belongs! I used to do that at the library, too! :roll: :XD:


I pick up plants that have been blown over at the garden centre....because I feel sorry for them....  :lol:


----------



## Kathleendoris

RookieRetiree said:


> There are two features -- caller ID as you describe and
> Call(er) Waiting as Sam was describing. I don't like caller waiting either ...I've been on the phone with people when they go to switch over to an incoming call and invariably I'd get cut off.


I have never come across the Call Waiting feature. I don't know if we have it here. I can't quite get my head around how you answer a second call when you are already connected to the first caller. It sounds a very rude thing to do, and not a feature I would welcome.

When I was working, I would often refuse to answer the phone if I was dealing with a face-to-face enquiry: the person in front of me had priority. Sometimes, if it seemed appropriate, I would ask if they would mind if I answered the call, because the sound of the phone ringing can be very annoying, but I would then always either ask the caller to ring back, or offer to call them as soon as possible.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi Everyone - just marking my spot - I will attempt to get on later tonight-- luv-AZ


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> That sounds rather different to the caller i.d. we have. Ours simply tells us who is making an incoming call. If it is someone whose number is in our fast dialling list, it identifies them by name, otherwise it displays the number, or in some cases, says 'number withheld'. We have call blocking activated to stop the last getting through. We get no indication about any incoming calls while we are already speaking to someone. We find it very useful, as is the facility to quickly check if we have missed any calls while we have been out.


When someone calls while we are on the phone we get a beep, that function is called call waiting, we have that, had it when I was taking call & never discontinue it, we can also push *69 & be told the last number that called us, that costs $5/ month, call display was another $10 /month so we didn't get that.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> what is a slipway? --- sam


It's the slope from the shore into the sea where boats can be put to sea, and is usually made of granite ( or concrete these days)


----------



## vabchnonnie

Hello everyone - have 3 colored eye glass lenses on and will try to say hi for today. Day #2 with a migraine, My glasses are constantly dark, then have a pair of dark sunglasses over them and a pair of dark lenses that fit behind a pair on as well. All the blinds are drawn etc. Have managed to take puppy outside, then one more time tonight. Otherwise, that's it. No pain meds I have seem to do it. Perhaps in the morning it will be gone, hope so. My best to each of you. I can read but can't think...talk with you tomorrow...VA Sharon


----------



## Bonnie7591

The call-waiting feature was very helpful to me when I was on-call, otherwise I couldn't be on the phone as the hospital had to be able t call me with no delays.
I don't usually answer it except when DH is in the fields during seeding/harvest & may be calling for an immediate ride.



Kathleendoris said:


> I have never come across the Call Waiting feature. I don't know if we have it here. I can't quite get my head around how you answer a second call when you are already connected to the first caller. It sounds a very rude thing to do, and not a feature I would welcome.
> 
> When I was working, I would often refuse to answer the phone if I was dealing with a face-to-face enquiry: the person in front of me had priority. Sometimes, if it seemed appropriate, I would ask if they would mind if I answered the call, because the sound of the phone ringing can be very annoying, but I would then always either ask the caller to ring back, or offer to call them as soon as possible.


----------



## Bonnie7591

vabchnonnie said:


> Hello everyone - have 3 colored eye glass lenses on and will try to say hi for today. Day #2 with a migraine, My glasses are constantly dark, then have a pair of dark sunglasses over them and a pair of dark lenses that fit behind a pair on as well. All the blinds are drawn etc. Have managed to take puppy outside, then one more time tonight. Otherwise, that's it. No pain meds I have seem to do it. Perhaps in the morning it will be gone, hope so. My best to each of you. I can read but can't think...talk with you tomorrow...VA Sharon


Hope you are feeling better soon. If it's nt gone by morning, you better see a doctor.


----------



## Sorlenna

TNS said:


> The sign says "filter in turn". This is common here but not on the mainland, and tends to be used where the mainland would use either traffic lights or roundabouts to control the traffic. Obviously, you take it in turn to cross the junction/ turn according to the order you arrive. I like it much better than traffic lights. However, as we do have a few roundabouts too there is sometimes a bit of confusion at the latter as locals tend to use them like the filters, but really the vehicles to the right of you have precedence. Alderney doesn't have any of these; too small.


That sounds like our four-way stop with no stop signs. It is a simple concept, but some people just never seem to get it!

VA Sharon, hope the migraine goes and stays gone! They are miserable--I know from experience.

We had the call waiting when the kids were in school, just in case, but haven't had that in ages--it's rare anyone calls me anyway, as they know I don't like talking on the phone.

Need to go get some supper fixed.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Fixing dinner right now; meatballs rice & gravy with a veggie of some sort. Just wanted to post a couple of pictures. I got my Mystery KAL yarn in today (same one that cmaliza is doing) and just finished the first block (have to do 3 more like it) for week 1. I'm a little behind.

Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Fixing dinner right now; meatballs rice & gravy with a veggie of some sort. Just wanted to post a couple of pictures. I got my Mystery KAL yarn in today (same one that cmaliza is doing) and just finished the first block (have to do 3 more like it) for week 1. I'm a little behind.

Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Fixing dinner right now; meatballs rice & gravy with a veggie of some sort. Just wanted to post a couple of pictures. I got my Mystery KAL yarn in today (same one that cmaliza is doing) and just finished the first block (have to do 3 more like it) for week 1. I'm a little behind.
> 
> Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


Beautiful!


----------



## pacer

darowil said:


> Nothing wrong with 12 hour shifts, its the number of them worked that is the issue. I did 3 a week and loved it, I spent less days at work than off but still worked full-time. The best day shift hours I ever worked.


Fortunately, I only work 10 hour days. I am currently working a 12 day stretch without a day off, but some of those days were a couple of hours shorter. Busy times are coming and things need to get done so I do them. The extra money is nice for paying the bills and saving up for a few trips including KAP.


----------



## Miss Pam

Gweniepooh said:


> Fixing dinner right now; meatballs rice & gravy with a veggie of some sort. Just wanted to post a couple of pictures. I got my Mystery KAL yarn in today (same one that cmaliza is doing) and just finished the first block (have to do 3 more like it) for week 1. I'm a little behind.
> 
> Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


Really lovely!


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> For the same reason as a quite contented children suddenly want Mum as soon as she is on the phone (even if they don't know she ison the phone until they come into the room).


My cat used to hate for me to talk on the phone. She'd try to get between me and the phone...both of our cats are definitely spoiled and are as demanding as real children would be!!
Junek


----------



## purl2diva

Gwen,

The table is beautiful. Your DH is very talented.


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> I have never come across the Call Waiting feature. I don't know if we have it here. I can't quite get my head around how you answer a second call when you are already connected to the first caller. It sounds a very rude thing to do, and not a feature I would welcome.
> 
> When I was working, I would often refuse to answer the phone if I was dealing with a face-to-face enquiry: the person in front of me had priority. Sometimes, if it seemed appropriate, I would ask if they would mind if I answered the call, because the sound of the phone ringing can be very annoying, but I would then always either ask the caller to ring back, or offer to call them as soon as possible.


When I worked at the public library, our policy was to attend to the person who made the effort to come to the library and let the phone wait!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Hello everyone - have 3 colored eye glass lenses on and will try to say hi for today. Day #2 with a migraine, My glasses are constantly dark, then have a pair of dark sunglasses over them and a pair of dark lenses that fit behind a pair on as well. All the blinds are drawn etc. Have managed to take puppy outside, then one more time tonight. Otherwise, that's it. No pain meds I have seem to do it. Perhaps in the morning it will be gone, hope so. My best to each of you. I can read but can't think...talk with you tomorrow...VA Sharon


I'll say a prayer for you to be pain free tomorrow. Migraines are so debilitating!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Fixing dinner right now; meatballs rice & gravy with a veggie of some sort. Just wanted to post a couple of pictures. I got my Mystery KAL yarn in today (same one that cmaliza is doing) and just finished the first block (have to do 3 more like it) for week 1. I'm a little behind.
> 
> Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


That's beautiful. Brantley is so talented!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> The photos of the boats are taken from her balcony. The beach about a 5 minute drive away.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> talk about craft hitting - we have call waiting and that is what I got rid of - but when I did it got rid of any way to identifying the caller which was fine with me. I just felt it was really rude to interrupt who you were talking to just to see who else was calling you. --- sam


Lurker 2 wrote:
In our system, that sounds like Call Waiting, Sam. I find it turns me into a really rude person, who interrupts my caller- I have disconnected from it. We have no way of identifying the incoming call though.

I should mention that this is only when you have Call Waiting we do also have Caller ID- which can be quite helpful.


----------



## Lurker 2

Glad you are giving Downton Abbey a try Sam- in my opinion it is very well acted. And I love the costuming.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kathleendoris said:



> I have never come across the Call Waiting feature. I don't know if we have it here. I can't quite get my head around how you answer a second call when you are already connected to the first caller. It sounds a very rude thing to do, and not a feature I would welcome.
> 
> When I was working, I would often refuse to answer the phone if I was dealing with a face-to-face enquiry: the person in front of me had priority. Sometimes, if it seemed appropriate, I would ask if they would mind if I answered the call, because the sound of the phone ringing can be very annoying, but I would then always either ask the caller to ring back, or offer to call them as soon as possible.[/
> 
> I agree totally.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Fixing dinner right now; meatballs rice & gravy with a veggie of some sort. Just wanted to post a couple of pictures. I got my Mystery KAL yarn in today (same one that cmaliza is doing) and just finished the first block (have to do 3 more like it) for week 1. I'm a little behind.
> 
> Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


DH is such a craftsman with his carpentry- beautiful, Gwen!


----------



## RookieRetiree

vabchnonnie said:


> Hello everyone - have 3 colored eye glass lenses on and will try to say hi for today. Day #2 with a migraine, My glasses are constantly dark, then have a pair of dark sunglasses over them and a pair of dark lenses that fit behind a pair on as well. All the blinds are drawn etc. Have managed to take puppy outside, then one more time tonight. Otherwise, that's it. No pain meds I have seem to do it. Perhaps in the morning it will be gone, hope so. My best to each of you. I can read but can't think...talk with you tomorrow...VA Sharon


I suffered from migraines so horribly about 30 years ago that I'd end up staying in my bed in a fetal position with the blinds and curtains drawn and the quilt over my head. I'd end up getting very sick to my stomach and throwing up == but then I knew it was on it's way out.

Then I started taking a supplement called Fever Few which is an herb that helps open the blood capillaries and permits better blood flow...Once I had taken those for about 4 weeks straight, I realized that the headaches I got from the drop in barometric pressures were no longer as severe, and by 3 months, I wasn't getting the headaches any longer. I still take one FeverFew a day and then if I see on the weather map that there's a low front coming through, then I start doubling up. It works for me and has for several other people...just be sure to ask your doctor about it.

I hope you get a good night's sleep and are pain-free in the morning.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Fixing dinner right now; meatballs rice & gravy with a veggie of some sort. Just wanted to post a couple of pictures. I got my Mystery KAL yarn in today (same one that cmaliza is doing) and just finished the first block (have to do 3 more like it) for week 1. I'm a little behind.
> 
> Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


Interesting square and beautiful table top.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen -- love the table....your afghans are going to be works of art...I hope you and Carol (and Kathy on crochet) keep sharing your squares.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your work is amazing. You are so talented it must be a natural gift you have (knitting).


Swedenme said:


> Yes I made 2 of them for christmas for sons girl friend then made myself one . Found a pattern for a different one that I have added to my christmas to do list
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Folks, I need to ask again for Prayers for Alastair- he is back in Emergency was ok to text me back, but that was several hours ago now- and the whole department is using the phone- so no possibility to find out how he is. Sorry for this- but last time when I held back people asked me to mention, so they could pray any way.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I need to ask again for Prayers for Alastair- he is back in Emergency was ok to text me back, but that was several hours ago now- and the whole department is using the phone- so no possibility to find out how he is. Sorry for this- but last time when I held back people asked me to mention, so they could pray any way.


I'm glad you're reaching out to the prayer warriors....I'm saying some for Alastair.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I need to ask again for Prayers for Alastair- he is back in Emergency was ok to text me back, but that was several hours ago now- and the whole department is using the phone- so no possibility to find out how he is. Sorry for this- but last time when I held back people asked me to mention, so they could pray any way.


You've got it, dear. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks, Rookie and Sorlenna- it makes for a very tense day when one knows he is back there. He is such a battler- ...


----------



## gagesmom

Prayers on the way Julie


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm in agreement Rookie. Don't use call waiting but love my caller id.


RookieRetiree said:


> There are two features -- caller ID as you describe and
> Call(er) Waiting as Sam was describing. I don't like caller waiting either ...I've been on the phone with people when they go to switch over to an incoming call and invariably I'd get cut off.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I loved this video of the waves. How I wish I could see them in person. So full of power.


TNS said:


> http://guernseypress.com/news/2015/02/23/video-waves-smash-hole-in-the-slipway-at-perelle/
> 
> If it works, this has video footage of waves - plus piano accompaniment for some reason!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Prayers on the way Julie


Thanks, Mel!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorry for the migraine. If you have some peppermint essential oil if you sniff it it opens the blood vessels and can give you some relief.


vabchnonnie said:


> Hello everyone - have 3 colored eye glass lenses on and will try to say hi for today. Day #2 with a migraine, My glasses are constantly dark, then have a pair of dark sunglasses over them and a pair of dark lenses that fit behind a pair on as well. All the blinds are drawn etc. Have managed to take puppy outside, then one more time tonight. Otherwise, that's it. No pain meds I have seem to do it. Perhaps in the morning it will be gone, hope so. My best to each of you. I can read but can't think...talk with you tomorrow...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh

Praying now Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I need to ask again for Prayers for Alastair- he is back in Emergency was ok to text me back, but that was several hours ago now- and the whole department is using the phone- so no possibility to find out how he is. Sorry for this- but last time when I held back people asked me to mention, so they could pray any way.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you for the comments on the table. I passed them along to Brantley and it made him feel good.  I'm off to work on the mystery afghan again. I'm hoping to get caught up quickly. TTYL


----------



## pacer

Gwen...The table is beautiful. DH does lovely work as well as your lovely creations. What fun you two must have!

Julie...Prayers being said for your brother's well being as well as for you in the efforts to settle into your new home.

Sam...Thanks for sharing the beautiful patterns.

It is getting late for me so I think I am going to sign off and head off to get some sleep. Take care. We are to get some very cold days again this week as well. Then calling for snow/rain mix over the weekend. That usually turns to ice. Yuck.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Praying now Julie.


Thank you so much, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Gwen...The table is beautiful. DH does lovely work as well as your lovely creations. What fun you two must have!
> 
> Julie...Prayers being said for your brother's well being as well as for you in the efforts to settle into your new home.
> 
> Sam...Thanks for sharing the beautiful patterns.
> 
> It is getting late for me so I think I am going to sign off and head off to get some sleep. Take care. We are to get some very cold days again this week as well. Then calling for snow/rain mix over the weekend. That usually turns to ice. Yuck.


Thank you, Pacer!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I need to ask again for Prayers for Alastair- he is back in Emergency was ok to text me back, but that was several hours ago now- and the whole department is using the phone- so no possibility to find out how he is. Sorry for this- but last time when I held back people asked me to mention, so they could pray any way.


Coming your way with prayers for both Alastair and YOU. Take care of yourself and try not to get stressed over this. Know that is hard advice but don't want you sick, too.


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I need to ask again for Prayers for Alastair- he is back in Emergency was ok to text me back, but that was several hours ago now- and the whole department is using the phone- so no possibility to find out how he is. Sorry for this- but last time when I held back people asked me to mention, so they could pray any way.


Saying prayers, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> Saying prayers, Julie.


Coming your way with prayers for both Alastair and YOU. Take care of yourself and try not to get stressed over this. Know that is hard advice but don't want you sick, too.

Kansas g-ma

Thank you both, so much!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I need to ask again for Prayers for Alastair- he is back in Emergency was ok to text me back, but that was several hours ago now- and the whole department is using the phone- so no possibility to find out how he is. Sorry for this- but last time when I held back people asked me to mention, so they could pray any way.


He is in our prayers, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> He is in our prayers, Julie.


Thank you so much, Martina- he is up now on the ward- same room as before- so he will be well accustomed to this by now.


----------



## jheiens

I'm praying for recovery for your brother, wisdom and skill for his medical carers, and peace and grace for you, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I'm praying for recovery for your brother, wisdom and skill for his medical carers, and peace and grace for you, Julie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are so kind, Joy, thanks.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, temp in low 60's. Ten degrees cooler than it has been.
Sonya, Maya is a Doberman. Quite the sweet one, very much a Velcro dog. Like Ruth, my dad's favorite in the Bible, whether thou goest.
Kate, love your late bday card. Sharon, healing energy sent your way.
Gwen, mystery KAL square pretty. Table is lovely.
Pacer, my goodness, that is one heavy work schedule. Take care.
Julie, healing energy sent for Alistair, warm hugs to you.
Saw McFarland with friend. Very good movie.


----------



## purl2diva

Prayers for Alastair and those taking care of him. I hope you don't have to wait too long to hear how things are going.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, temp in low 60's. Ten degrees cooler than it has been.
> Sonya, Maya is a Doberman. Quite the sweet one, very much a Velcro dog. Like Ruth, my dad's favorite in the Bible, whether thou goest.
> Kate, love your late bday card. Sharon, healing energy sent your way.
> Gwen, mystery KAL square pretty. Table is lovely.
> Pacer, my goodness, that is one heavy work schedule. Take care.
> Julie, healing energy sent for Alistair, warm hugs to you.
> Saw McFarland with friend. Very good movie.


Thanks Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Alastair and those taking care of him. I hope you don't have to wait too long to hear how things are going.


I will be ringing in shortly, just casting on a cowl- I needed to get some knitting going- and I have this delicious Alpaca skein that I have just wound into a ball.


----------



## nittergma

Me too Julie.


jheiens said:


> I'm praying for recovery for your brother, wisdom and skill for his medical carers, and peace and grace for you, Julie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Those are the best kind! Sometimes I think the dr.'s don't even know what the different medications can do in combination with others, or other little things like taking it at a different time for better results. I think they all need to do more research into the medications that they prescribe.


Pharmacists are much better for this type of thing- they spend a similar amount of time at Uni learning about medications and their effects on the human body as doctors spend learning about everything to do with health of the human body. So I would expect a pharmacist to have more idea than a doctor. One reason to always go to the same pharmacy is that the pharmacist then knows what you are on and can pick up possible interactions. Whereas if you are going to number of places none may know all those that you are on.

Edit- I see I'm not the only to say this!


----------



## nittergma

Sharon, I hope your headache ends soon. I've heard from several about the peppermint oil working Hope it helps if you try some.


Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry for the migraine. If you have some peppermint essential oil if you sniff it it opens the blood vessels and can give you some relief.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Me too Julie.


Thank you so much! I will ring the hospital soon.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we tell people to hit them rather than swerve, if you hit them your insurance covers everything if it's a wildlife claim but if you crash & wreck something without evidence of the deer or whatever, you are considered at fault & have to pay the $700 deductible & your premium goes up.
> 
> There were 7 mule deer in my front yard this afternoon munching on my perennials.


Don't think it affects the insurance, but we are told that we are better to hit- more serious injuries from swerving to miss them than from hitting them. Whereas the other night it sounds like David had enough time to slow down and move away a bit safely. Often they are at the side of the road and only move when they see the headlights and so can get some warning that they are there. But when they just bound out nothing should be done except hit them


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ours are definitely frozen, DH said last time he went fishing the ice was 3 feet thick. His cousin was nervous to drive the truck on the ice but totally safe.


I was telling David about Tami's post this morning- its just so hard to grasp that it can be so cold that the sea freezes- I know it does because it does in the Artic and Antarctic but people don't live there!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> what were you knitting? --- sam


A sock of course! Right now I am knitting nothing but socks. Thought this morning I might add it to our Feats in Socks Facebook page.


----------



## darowil

Look what the postman just delivered. Most of it is not for me though. Sock yarn from Sock World in NZ. Love the colours and it so nice a soft- that you can't tell from the photos.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Look what the postman just delivered. Most of it is not for me though. Sock yarn from Sock World in NZ. Love the colours and it so nice a soft- that you can't tell from the photos.


Wow! and double Wow!!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> are those what we call mussels? --- sam


I think so- or similar at least.

re your next post. They are not lived on though one at least does weekend and midweek crusies on the river.
We do have have house boats which are mainly used for hiring out for a lovely relaxing break. But a few people so live on them I believe. Would be a lovely way to live in your retirement!


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> A sock of course! Right now I am knitting nothing but socks. Thought this morning I might add it to our Feats in Socks Facebook page.


Is everyone posting photos on the Facebook page? I would like to look


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! and double Wow!!


If you ever get down to Bronwyn for a while (and with some spare money) you need to cross the island to visit. Most of her yarn is sock yarn but not all of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Look what the postman just delivered. Most of it is not for me though. Sock yarn from Sock World in NZ. Love the colours and it so nice a soft- that you can't tell from the photos.


Wow! There's going to be some beautiful socks


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, I hope Alistair is better soon, try not to get too stressed & make yourself sick with worry.
Gwen, that table is gorgeous, I can't believe he's going to make a " better" one, the trial one is great. Your blanket is going to be beautiful.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Prayers coming your way from Canada



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Rookie and Sorlenna- it makes for a very tense day when one knows he is back there. He is such a battler- ...


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> If you ever get down to Bronwyn for a while (and with some spare money) you need to cross the island to visit. Most of her yarn is sock yarn but not all of it.


Would depend on how long I can have Ringo kenneled!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope Alistair is better soon, try not to get too stressed & make yourself sick with worry.
> Gwen, that table is gorgeous, I can't believe he's going to make a " better" one, the trial one is great. Your blanket is going to be beautiful.


Something is alright, apparently he is able to walk, now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Prayers coming your way from Canada


Thanks Trisha!


----------



## Grannypeg

Gweniepooh said:


> Fixing dinner right now; meatballs rice & gravy with a veggie of some sort. Just wanted to post a couple of pictures. I got my Mystery KAL yarn in today (same one that cmaliza is doing) and just finished the first block (have to do 3 more like it) for week 1. I'm a little behind.
> 
> Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


Gorgeous table Gwen.


----------



## Grannypeg

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I need to ask again for Prayers for Alastair- he is back in Emergency was ok to text me back, but that was several hours ago now- and the whole department is using the phone- so no possibility to find out how he is. Sorry for this- but last time when I held back people asked me to mention, so they could pray any way.


Prayers being aid for Alastair.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> Look what the postman just delivered. Most of it is not for me though. Sock yarn from Sock World in NZ. Love the colours and it so nice a soft- that you can't tell from the photos.


So very pretty-- these should entice lots of people to make socks. When is your Feats in Socks?


----------



## Grannypeg

darowil said:


> Look what the postman just delivered. Most of it is not for me though. Sock yarn from Sock World in NZ. Love the colours and it so nice a soft- that you can't tell from the photos.


Darowil, the colours are wonderful.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Many years ago my Dad , sister & her DH were driving back from the Atlanta airport (before more good highways were connecting us). A cow had gotten out of it's field and my dad plowed into it. It crashed through the windshield on the passenger side. Thank goodness my sister was sitting in the backseat with her DH who they had just picked up at the airport returning from Korea. Definitely killed the cow and did major damage to the car. Fortunately my dad always drove big heavy cars. Goodness knows if it had been a small compact car.


darowil said:


> Don't think it affects the insurance, but we are told that we are better to hit- more serious injuries from swerving to miss them than from hitting them. Whereas the other night it sounds like David had enough time to slow down and move away a bit safely. Often they are at the side of the road and only move when they see the headlights and so can get some warning that they are there. But when they just bound out nothing should be done except hit them


----------



## Gweniepooh

DEEEE - LICOIUS!!!! I LOVE all of them! Who is the yarn for if not you? I'll glad take this one, and that one, and oh yes the one over there....LOL


darowil said:


> Look what the postman just delivered. Most of it is not for me though. Sock yarn from Sock World in NZ. Love the colours and it so nice a soft- that you can't tell from the photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well the other top will be from the tree we had cut down in our yard; white oak which is what the bench he made me for Christmas is made of. The wood just isn't cured yet. Also the top will be thicker. It is the same wood the legs are made of.

Thank you for the compliment on the afghan. I've never done a mystery KAL before so this ought to be fun.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope Alistair is better soon, try not to get too stressed & make yourself sick with worry.
> Gwen, that table is gorgeous, I can't believe he's going to make a " better" one, the trial one is great. Your blanket is going to be beautiful.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> So very pretty-- these should entice lots of people to make socks. When is your Feats in Socks?


Launch is the 28th March and runs until 24th April. Once the launch is over we won't need to do much as it is only open while the Community Centre is open and so we don't need to man it.


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy zooming your way to wrap you up in warm soothing healing energy. hope you feel better in the morning. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Hello everyone - have 3 colored eye glass lenses on and will try to say hi for today. Day #2 with a migraine, My glasses are constantly dark, then have a pair of dark sunglasses over them and a pair of dark lenses that fit behind a pair on as well. All the blinds are drawn etc. Have managed to take puppy outside, then one more time tonight. Otherwise, that's it. No pain meds I have seem to do it. Perhaps in the morning it will be gone, hope so. My best to each of you. I can read but can't think...talk with you tomorrow...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam

love the color of the yarns you got gwen. the table is going to be lovely. the insets look great. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Fixing dinner right now; meatballs rice & gravy with a veggie of some sort. Just wanted to post a couple of pictures. I got my Mystery KAL yarn in today (same one that cmaliza is doing) and just finished the first block (have to do 3 more like it) for week 1. I'm a little behind.
> 
> Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> DEEEE - LICOIUS!!!! I LOVE all of them! Who is the yarn for if not you? I'll glad take this one, and that one, and oh yes the one over there....LOL


Others in my knitting groups want some so this way we saved on postage. And 20 mixed was cheaper as well and one lady wanted 10! So I will keep as many of the other 10 as aren't wanted- at least one is wanted. Not that I need


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy zooming his way to wrap him up in warm soothing positive healing energy. you know the prayers are slamming against the doors of heaven from our prayer warriors. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I need to ask again for Prayers for Alastair- he is back in Emergency was ok to text me back, but that was several hours ago now- and the whole department is using the phone- so no possibility to find out how he is. Sorry for this- but last time when I held back people asked me to mention, so they could pray any way.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks, Sam!


thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming his way to wrap him up in warm soothing positive healing energy. you know the prayers are slamming against the doors of heaven from our prayer warriors. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

who is it for? --- sam

asked and answered.



darowil said:


> Look what the postman just delivered. Most of it is not for me though. Sock yarn from Sock World in NZ. Love the colours and it so nice a soft- that you can't tell from the photos.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is everyone posting photos on the Facebook page? I would like to look


At the moment we are posting a little bit- tempting people, but not all the socks. After all we want them to come to see them not look at them on Facebook. And we will add some bit by bit over the next month. I think we will post all of them after.


----------



## Miss Pam

darowil said:


> Look what the postman just delivered. Most of it is not for me though. Sock yarn from Sock World in NZ. Love the colours and it so nice a soft- that you can't tell from the photos.


Yummy!!!!


----------



## Glennys 2

I have a friend who has call waiting and several times while we were talking she would say that her call waiting was beeping and would ask me to hold on while she answered it. Wouldn't have been so bad but we were talking long distance.


----------



## Glennys 2

Gwen: beautiful table.


----------



## Glennys 2

Julie: Prayers going up.


----------



## Glennys 2

With all the talk about Downton Abby I thought I would mention that a friend gave the Downton Abby cookbook. It is really quite interesting. It give side comments on etiquette during that period. One of the recipes is for mock turtle soup and the first ingredient listed is 1 calfs head. Very interesting.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh what a beautiful tabletop DH has made. What will you do with it once the 'real' one is made? How special to have heirloom furniture as well as needle crafts. The mitred square looks fun, is it relatively easy? Will you be using this to pick up stitches for the next one, or do you have to sew them? Or, as its a mystery, do you not know yet??


----------



## TNS

gagesmom said:


> Prayers on the way Julie


And I'm on to it too, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> And I'm on to it too, Julie.


Many thanks to all who are supporting Alastair, in his battle.

In desperation I have turned to my needles
This is what I am working with:
Edit: it is the Alpaca yarn I bought when Margaret, Maryanne and I went to the Alpaca Farm in Hunua.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Many thanks to all who are supporting Alastair, in his battle.
> 
> In desperation I have turned to my needles
> This is what I am working with:
> Edit: it is the Alpaca yarn I bought when Margaret, Maryanne and I went to the Alpaca Farm in Hunua.


What lovely hues of blue. What would we do without knitting? Still sending healing vibes for Alistair and comfort for you. Hugs.


----------



## iamsam

and I am going to bed - hope to hear good news about Alistair when I get up. --- sam


----------



## Bulldog

Hello my angels,
It has been an icy rainy day today. Napped a good bit as leg was hurting. Still havent heard from my Dr.
I knitted a good bit of the heel on one on of my socks and had to frog it. Good thing I put in a life line first.
I got the online sock yarn in I ordered. Jim was not happy with me as it is not March yet and havent received my allowance and I am broke but I have been looking for the Online Sock Yarn and Trekking and found them on sale. When I get my allowance, I need to order another type of the 24 circular needle in the size 1.5 and 24 to be able to start a pair on two circulars. I am also ordering two more sizes of my 9 circulars. Then I will get all the sock sizes in the 15 This is in the bamboo. I have them in metal but bamboo is good to my hands. 
Glad to hear Kathy is trying to find best way for her. I am too. I have only done two heels, the heel flap and gusset and the FLK heel. I really love the fit and feel of the flk heel.
MELLIE, You All-In-One was precious sweetie. I knew you would get it done overnight. You are amazing. Maybe if I stayed off here I could get things done quickly and turn out more.
MACHRISTIE, I am so sorry your daughter had a 15 hour nightmare on her flight. I meant to mention other things but cannot read my notes! Forgive me.
NORMA,I know the wedding was wonderful. Your daughter was radiant in her dress. She is beautiful as is the shawl you made for her.
JEANETTE, Thank you for the Downtown Abbey site. I have never seen it. Maybe I will get to watch some tomorrow as it is gonna be another day of bad weather. I am so glad you got to have some face time with your daughter from Dublin. You didnt ask for sock yarn? Glad the DGS & DGD loved their birthday gifts. It always makes me feel good to have gotten something they really like. Glad the DD#1s BF fits in. Makes it so much easier for all.
GLENNYS2, Happy Belated Birthday to you. Hope it was filled with love and happiness. I am so sorry you are fighting arthritis in your thumb. Prayers will be said for healing.
JOSEPHINE, How was your Brioche class? You will need to send pictures. See you got some new wool. How was LM in her party frock? No Picture?
KATE, It is unbelievable what they can do with US imagery now. Your little granddaughter is beautiful. I am sure this meant so very much you your dear son and DIL considering what she has been through in the past. 
Paula, I sure hope Bob gets your machines fixed asap as it is no fun going to the laundromat in such cold, snowy, wet, icy conditions. You stay warm and safe.
OH JOY, June said it best when she said Tim has such good role models in you and Don as you are so loving and kind. You tell Tim I will be praying for him in taking his exams.
BONNIE, You and your DH deserve something special for all the work you have done on your sons house. I KNOW he appreciates it
KATHY (GOTTASTCH), it is so good to see you posting again. You brought us all to tears when you told of us of her Special gift. I know greatgrandmas arms will be felt around this little angel every time the blanket is wrapped around her. I, too, and experimenting with different methods and patterns. I found magic loop no problem. I am going to try the two socks on two circs next. I do, however, like my little 9 & 10 circulars. But want to try them all and different heels.
MACHRISTIE, Hope you had good time at your book club and get back to your water colors.
CHRIS, Happy birthday to your daughter on her birthday tomorrow. I am sorry you had to frog your on your sweater, I had to frog today too. Thank God for lifelines.
MARGARET, Great pictures of the beach. Never saw anyone knit like that. You need that little gimmick they showed on KP that was a ball which had a hole in it and held your yarn with a strap that went over your shoulder. I should have saved the link. I have never seen cockles before. I am thrilled for your grant and that you will be able to provide thread and needles to make socks at the Feets for Socks. It is all coming together. Great looking yarn you got in the mail.
BONNIE, Thank you for the Kris Bastas site. Copied to file quite a few patterns.
VA SHARON, I am so sorry you are having migraines. Prayers being lifted for healing and relief from pain.
Gwen, your mystery cowl is intriguing. I cant wait to see the finished product. Brantley amazes me. That table is just beautiful and will always be special because he made it. A treasure for sure
JULIE, Healing prayers are being said for Alistair. Glad things are falling into place in your home. I am so happy you are surrounded by people who love you and are caring for you. Feel much better about your future.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty
I forgot to tell you I ordered the Socks A LA Caret 2 book.

.


----------



## Swedenme

Happy birthday Josephine . I hope you are having a lovely time with your friends &#127874;&#128144;
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

vabchnonnie said:


> Hello everyone - have 3 colored eye glass lenses on and will try to say hi for today. Day #2 with a migraine, My glasses are constantly dark, then have a pair of dark sunglasses over them and a pair of dark lenses that fit behind a pair on as well. All the blinds are drawn etc. Have managed to take puppy outside, then one more time tonight. Otherwise, that's it. No pain meds I have seem to do it. Perhaps in the morning it will be gone, hope so. My best to each of you. I can read but can't think...talk with you tomorrow...VA Sharon


So sorry that you have a migraine Sharon . I know how painful they can be . Hope it's gone by morning 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Fixing dinner right now; meatballs rice & gravy with a veggie of some sort. Just wanted to post a couple of pictures. I got my Mystery KAL yarn in today (same one that cmaliza is doing) and just finished the first block (have to do 3 more like it) for week 1. I'm a little behind.
> 
> Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


Table is looking really lovely already and I love the colours you used in your first block 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Your work is amazing. You are so talented it must be a natural gift you have (knitting).


Thank you very much Gwen

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Look what the postman just delivered. Most of it is not for me though. Sock yarn from Sock World in NZ. Love the colours and it so nice a soft- that you can't tell from the photos.


Wow beautiful can you please ask your postman to deliver some to my house . I went to to see if I could get some sock yarn yesterday with some birthday money . Visited 2 shops 1 didn't even sell sock yarn the other only had what I would class as men's colours so I got some for my sons but I would love some of the lovely vibrant colours you all seem to knit with . No lovely LYS shops near me I am going to have to look on line . I so wanted to buy it from a shop so I could touch the yarn to feel if it is nice and soft 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi all!!

Have been reading and am up to p20. While I have been reading ktp has grown 5 pages, so very chatty this week.

Well after a very wet Friday and Saturday, have been enjoying the warmth of the sun. Still a little wet now and then. The driver's seat in my car is still trying to dry.

Sam - give Bailee a hug from me, glad she wasn't drawn into the sexting. Hopefully new school in new school year will be better.

Not sure my joints would handle the cold that some of our US members are experiencing. Love the pics I have seen so far. Had a giggle at Seth.

Joy & all who have to drive through your cold, stay safe and take care. We do get to see the results, on the news, of some of the icy conditions bad driving.

Glad David and Marianne got off so lightly with the roo. They can be scary. We went inland to Adelaide once, coming into Broken Hill on dusk. DSF spotted 1 roo and slowed. Thank god he did, another 1 landed on road where we would have been if he hadn't slowed. Also, can apparently have deer issues between this house and DSs house - we have a small National Park with a population of around 400 last time they were counted. Another issue in some of our country areas, not that far from here, is cattle. Some of the roads run through properties and have no fencing to stop the cattle. Hit one of them at speed and you have a mess.

Back later to read some more, but now time to go prepare pies for dinner.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Many thanks to all who are supporting Alastair, in his battle.
> 
> In desperation I have turned to my needles
> This is what I am working with:
> Edit: it is the Alpaca yarn I bought when Margaret, Maryanne and I went to the Alpaca Farm in Hunua.


Julie so sorry to hear that your brother is in hospital again , it seems that for every step forward he has 2steps back . It must be so worrying for you too . I hope you hear good news about him soon 
Your cowl is looking lovely ,what a beautiful shades of blue 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Interesting- is it very long settled where you are? That might have something to do with it- Taralga is well out into the country from Goulburn.
> Glad the woman was only scared, not an impact!


Yep, long settled here. But we have lots of countryside very close by.


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> Yes I made 2 of them for christmas for sons girl friend then made myself one . Found a pattern for a different one that I have added to my christmas to do list
> Sonja


Wow, very nice


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, very nice


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Josephine . I hope you are having a lovely time with your friends 🎂💐
> Sonja


I have already wished you happy birthday but I saw this and thought I would send it too


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> I have just had a similar problem my husband gets all his medication in a medi pack and because he is taking so many different tablets I always check them . This time one of his most important heart tablets was missing . Someone at the pharmacy had cancelled that one off his repeat prescription
> Sonja


 :thumbdown: Good grief, these type of things just shouldnt happen, but they do. I know here they are supposed to be checked by 2 people , but it still happens here too.


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> What a wonderful walk Maya and I had. Snow on the Sierras, flowers on the desert floor, puddles for Maya to play in after yesterday's rain, lovely storm clouds and even a ladybugs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Good morning all. I haven't posted for a few days as I have been away since Friday visiting DD#1 in Lincolnshire. Just got back last night. I have skimmed a few pages but need to go back and read more. From the bit I have read I see Sam is about to watch Downton Abbey. I hope you enjoy it Sam, Highclere Castle where it is filmed it is not too far from here and I went to visit last summer. A very interesting day out.
VA Sharon - Sorry to hear you are suffering from a migraine. I hope the pain eases very soon, meanwhile stay warm and rest all you can.
Julie - I'm so sorry to hear your brother is in hospital again. Sending lots of healing hugs your way. I love your blue alpaca yarn, it looks so soft. I'm sure your knitting will help some way to sooth your nerves and ease your stress.
Gwen - your table is just beautiful. Your DH is so clever. How long will it be for the White Oak to cure, it's going to be even more stunning with that as a top.
Kate, what a stunning 4D picture of your DGD. I bet you can't wait for her to arrive.
Darowil, that pile of sock yarn is incredible. I couldn't pick a favourite colour so I'll have what ever is left over!
Finally, Josephine have a wonderful birthday. I know there's no point in telling you to behave yourself so go ahead and have a wild time!! Lots of love x


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> I have already wished you happy birthday but I saw this and thought I would send it too


Thank you Sonja, that is very sweet of you. x


----------



## angelam

Forgot to mention in my post. This was my first visit to DD#1 since she moved before Christmas. In the village where she is now living is a Craft Centre which I had to go and explore (of course). They are all wood carvers, leather crafts, furniture recycling etc but tucked away in a corner I found a little LYS run by a very nice lady. I spent a long time in there but was very restrained and did not spend any money. Knowing it's so close by I know I can go there any time I'm visiting! Kathleendoris I'm not sure where in South Lincolnshire you live but if you want a new LYS to feed your habit I'll send you the address!


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Coffee was what I went off as well. Could take a little later inthe pregnancy. After coffee was about the only time Vicky would kick so I would have acoffee every few days just to make sure she was alive. Apparently these days they tell you to eat ice if you haven't felt movement as the baby should be kept active. Not sure why- but my quite one inutero is my really bright one.
> Anyway where I was going was that becuase of this I noticed that she got the grizzles when I drank coffee- so I stayed off coffee while I was feeding herr as well. And she couldn't drink coffee or Coke for many years (not until she was 18) without getting very hyper.
> 
> Don't think I said yesterday that her exam was very hard but everyone found it hard- and the pass mark is scaled depending on the overall results (all of those studying to be Paediatricians in Australia and NZ do this exam). So a few weeks with no study until the results come out- and then she will know if needs to study the same stuff or move on to the practical aspect.


Finger crossed for her results. She will be glad to have the few weeks off I'm sure.


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


I think the test top is great. Lovely celtic designs
:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

vabchnonnie said:


> Hello everyone - have 3 colored eye glass lenses on and will try to say hi for today. Day #2 with a migraine, My glasses are constantly dark, then have a pair of dark sunglasses over them and a pair of dark lenses that fit behind a pair on as well. All the blinds are drawn etc. Have managed to take puppy outside, then one more time tonight. Otherwise, that's it. No pain meds I have seem to do it. Perhaps in the morning it will be gone, hope so. My best to each of you. I can read but can't think...talk with you tomorrow...VA Sharon


Sorry to hear you are having a migraine. I hope you do feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, prayers for Alastair on their way.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Fixing dinner right now; meatballs rice & gravy with a veggie of some sort. Just wanted to post a couple of pictures. I got my Mystery KAL yarn in today (same one that cmaliza is doing) and just finished the first block (have to do 3 more like it) for week 1. I'm a little behind.
> 
> Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


That is going to be fantastic. Your DH does great work! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

darowil said:


> Look what the postman just delivered. Most of it is not for me though. Sock yarn from Sock World in NZ. Love the colours and it so nice a soft- that you can't tell from the photos.


What a wonderful bundle. It would be a joy to open.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I need to ask again for Prayers for Alastair- he is back in Emergency was ok to text me back, but that was several hours ago now- and the whole department is using the phone- so no possibility to find out how he is. Sorry for this- but last time when I held back people asked me to mention, so they could pray any way.


Oh gosh! Thinking of you and healing thoughts for Alastair


----------



## Normaedern

Happy birthday, PurpleFi. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## KateB

purl2diva said:


> Gwen,
> 
> The table is beautiful. Your DH is very talented.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Something is alright, apparently he is able to walk, now.


Glad to hear that there's some improvement, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

One Birthday on the list (of our known Tea Party goers)

Josephine (PurpleFi) has her Birthday today

Happy happy Birthday!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> What lovely hues of blue. What would we do without knitting? Still sending healing vibes for Alistair and comfort for you. Hugs.


Thanks so much, Lin!


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> Wow beautiful can you please ask your postman to deliver some to my house . I went to to see if I could get some sock yarn yesterday with some birthday money . Visited 2 shops 1 didn't even sell sock yarn the other only had what I would class as men's colours so I got some for my sons but I would love some of the lovely vibrant colours you all seem to knit with . No lovely LYS shops near me I am going to have to look on line . I so wanted to buy it from a shop so I could touch the yarn to feel if it is nice and soft
> Sonja


Deramores(online) are advertising free postage for February, so if you're quick...! I've ordered from them before and they are very good.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> and I am going to bed - hope to hear good news about Alistair when I get up. --- sam


So do I rather! Bit late to call the Hospital now- but I will come morning.


----------



## Lurker 2

> JULIE, Healing prayers are being said for Alistair. Glad things are falling into place in your home. I am so happy you are surrounded by people who love you and are caring for you. Feel much better about your future.


Bulldog (Betty)

Thank you! I still am waiting on Ringo's fence, though- they are sure taking their time!


----------



## KateB

Many Happy Returns Josephine!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I rather! Bit late to call the Hospital now- but I will come morning.


Hope it's good news again, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Julie so sorry to hear that your brother is in hospital again , it seems that for every step forward he has 2steps back . It must be so worrying for you too . I hope you hear good news about him soon
> Your cowl is looking lovely ,what a beautiful shades of blue
> Sonja


It does seem rather like that at the moment- he has been such a worry for so long- I don't like the thought of life without him- of my two brothers he has long been the more caring- Alexander is much more reserved.
I just need to get my OTT lamp over and I will work a little more on the cowl.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, long settled here. But we have lots of countryside very close by.


Aussie is so vast!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Good morning all. I haven't posted for a few days as I have been away since Friday visiting DD#1 in Lincolnshire. Just got back last night. I have skimmed a few pages but need to go back and read more. From the bit I have read I see Sam is about to watch Downton Abbey. I hope you enjoy it Sam, Highclere Castle where it is filmed it is not too far from here and I went to visit last summer. A very interesting day out.
> VA Sharon - Sorry to hear you are suffering from a migraine. I hope the pain eases very soon, meanwhile stay warm and rest all you can.
> Julie - I'm so sorry to hear your brother is in hospital again. Sending lots of healing hugs your way. I love your blue alpaca yarn, it looks so soft. I'm sure your knitting will help some way to sooth your nerves and ease your stress.
> Gwen - your table is just beautiful. Your DH is so clever. How long will it be for the White Oak to cure, it's going to be even more stunning with that as a top.
> Kate, what a stunning 4D picture of your DGD. I bet you can't wait for her to arrive.
> Darowil, that pile of sock yarn is incredible. I couldn't pick a favourite colour so I'll have what ever is left over!
> Finally, Josephine have a wonderful birthday. I know there's no point in telling you to behave yourself so go ahead and have a wild time!! Lots of love x


Thank you Angela! Knitting has a very soothing effect!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Julie, prayers for Alastair on their way.


Thanks so much, Norma!

I am waiting with baited breath to see the professional photos of your daughter's wedding,I know you have been 'babysitting' so they could have some 'alone' time. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh! Thinking of you and healing thoughts for Alastair


Thank you so very much, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Glad to hear that there's some improvement, Julie.


The nurse was rather short on detail, but I gather being able to walk was a huge improvement.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Hope it's good news again, Julie.


 :thumbup: I do so hope so!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday, Josephine/PurpleFi!!


----------



## TNS

Normaedern said:


> Happy birthday, PurpleFi. Have a wonderful day.


Have a wonderful birthday celebration PurpleFi! May the sun shine on you all day long.


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Josephine!


I love the card you've found for Purplefi, very cute.


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Josephine . I hope you are having a lovely time with your friends 🎂💐
> Sonja


Another Birthday! Happy Birthday from me...


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Wow beautiful can you please ask your postman to deliver some to my house . I went to to see if I could get some sock yarn yesterday with some birthday money . Visited 2 shops 1 didn't even sell sock yarn the other only had what I would class as men's colours so I got some for my sons but I would love some of the lovely vibrant colours you all seem to knit with . No lovely LYS shops near me I am going to have to look on line . I so wanted to buy it from a shop so I could touch the yarn to feel if it is nice and soft
> Sonja


No idea what the postage would be like to the UK but I can assure that the wool is lovely and soft-softer than most of the wool from here. NOt sure if it is how she spins it or that the quality of the merino is better-or something else that I am unaware of. Most of those yarns are a random choice- she had 20 random balls for a decent price (and her prices were generally good). She also has merino/possum/nylon. But she doesn't label her yarns so I have one lot here and don't know which is the possum!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> The nurse was rather short on detail, but I gather being able to walk was a huge improvement.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Many thanks to all who are supporting Alastair, in his battle.
> 
> In desperation I have turned to my needles
> This is what I am working with:
> Edit: it is the Alpaca yarn I bought when Margaret, Maryanne and I went to the Alpaca Farm in Hunua.


So sorry to hear that Alastair is having problems again-just when you thought he might be improving. He really sounds terribly unwell. Give him my regards when you speak with him if the opputunity arises and tell him I am praying for him and the family at this tough time.
I'm reading the end without having read the middle so I think I missed your orginal post.
The yarn is knitting up nicely. Is it good to work with?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> So sorry to hear that Alastair is having problems again-just when you thought he might be improving. He really sounds terribly unwell. Give him my regards when you speak with him if the opputunity arises and tell him I am praying for him and the family at this tough time.
> I'm reading the end without having read the middle so I think I missed your orginal post.
> The yarn is knitting up nicely. Is it good to work with?


The one problem with the yarn is that the dye is bleeding onto my hands- I expect to loose a lot in the first wash. I will ring Al in the morning. (Having first checked with the Hospital that he is still there- on previous records he will have gone home!)


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbdown: Good grief, these type of things just shouldnt happen, but they do. I know here they are supposed to be checked by 2 people , but it still happens here too.


I had a patient once who complained that her pain tablets weren't working. No wonder, they were antibiotics but the label stuck onto them by the pharmacy had the name of the painkiller and directions on it which is what she was naturally going by. As the trade name can vary and look different she just thought the chemist had given her a different brand. Unfortunatelly any time we are dealing with people mistakes are a possibility. Look at how many times we need to frog after all! Of course more care needs to be taken when dealing with people but none of us are ever 100% right. We just need to hope the times we are wrong don't have too serious consequences on others.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> The one problem with the yarn is that the dye is bleeding onto my hands- I expect to loose a lot in the first wash. I will ring Al in the morning. (Having first checked with the Hospital that he is still there- on previous records he will have gone home!)


I've got some red on the white t-shirt I was wearing today- remind sme I should deal with it. Suspect it came from one of the yarns from Sock World.

Our tea turned out very well depsite a few major issues. First the cheeses cake jumped out the fridge onto the floor and splattered itself. Fortunately I was the shops when I was notified of the kamikaze cheese cake. Hung up, thought of something else rang Maryanne who found the recipe for an apple dish. Th emade the lasagne, put it altogether nicelu and then remebered that I had not yet put the cheese into the cheese sauce! I was ready to break down and give up at this stage. Then Vicky came up with the idea of carefully lifting up the lasagne noodles and sprinkling cheese between the layers htis way. And it worked very well turned out to be a delicous lasagne. ANd the apple dish worked very well as well. Half way through the meal I remembered that I had nibbles for pre meal! So not the most organised effort I have ever had, but tasted good. And for those of us who aren't fussy we have a mushed up choclate and apricot cheescake in the fridge as well.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> The one problem with the yarn is that the dye is bleeding onto my hands- I expect to loose a lot in the first wash. I will ring Al in the morning. (Having first checked with the Hospital that he is still there- on previous records he will have gone home!)


I've got some red on the white t-shirt I was wearing today- remind sme I should deal with it. Suspect it came from one of the yarns from Sock World.

Our tea turned out very well depsite a few major issues. First the cheeses cake jumped out the fridge onto the floor and splattered itself. Fortunately I was the shops when I was notified of the kamikaze cheese cake. Hung up, thought of something else rang Maryanne who found the recipe for an apple dish. Th emade the lasagne, put it altogether nicelu and then remebered that I had not yet put the cheese into the cheese sauce! I was ready to break down and give up at this stage. Then Vicky came up with the idea of carefully lifting up the lasagne noodles and sprinkling cheese between the layers htis way. And it worked very well turned out to be a delicous lasagne. ANd the apple dish worked very well as well. Half way through the meal I remembered that I had nibbles for pre meal! So not the most organised effort I have ever had, but tasted good. And for those of us who aren't fussy we have a mushed up chocolate and apricot cheescake in the fridge as well.


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> I had a patient once who complained that her pain tablets weren't working. No wonder, they were antibiotics but the label stuck onto them by the pharmacy had the name of the painkiller and directions on it which is what she was naturally going by. As the trade name can vary and look different she just thought the chemist had given her a different brand. Unfortunatelly any time we are dealing with people mistakes are a possibility. Look at how many times we need to frog after all! Of course more care needs to be taken when dealing with people but none of us are ever 100% right. We just need to hope the times we are wrong don't have too serious consequences on others.


After a recent eye check the optician suggested I have a blood test. He wrote to my GP and after about three weeks I received a letter enclosing a request form which I could take to the local hospital. The form was in someone elses name, dob and address and requesting different tests! I rang the surgery and had a rant to which the receptionist said "Oh dear, that's not good is it". I'm still waiting for a new form and presume the other person is still waiting for hers - I hope it's not urgent!


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Sonja, that is very sweet of you. x


And a very happy birthday to you Josephine- as I haven't yet read the middle I'm not sure whether it is today or past. Hope you have/had a very special day.


----------



## Swedenme

I am knitting a crossover cardigan and I have just realised I have knit a right hand side instead of the left . &#128561; lucky for me it was my first side , now I just have to remember to knit this side for the left . That's what I get for knitting while reading here, just caught my mistake in time
Sonja


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> After a recent eye check the optician suggested I have a blood test. He wrote to my GP and after about three weeks I received a letter enclosing a request form which I could take to the local hospital. The form was in someone elses name, dob and address and requesting different tests! I rang the surgery and had a rant to which the receptionist said "Oh dear, that's not good is it". I'm still waiting for a new form and presume the other person is still waiting for hers - I hope it's not urgent!


Thats actually very not good (for some good English). If someone with medical knowledge got it along with all those details they may be able to work out things that they have no right to know. A real breach of confidentiality- but again easy to see how it could happen. ANd of course presumably this other person knows all these details about you now. If you didn't read the form you may have tirned up to have the blood taken with the wron form. Shows why it is so important to keep checking that the person is the right one- even though it seems to get beyond a joke sometimes.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> I am knitting a crossover cardigan and I have just realised I have knit a right hand side instead of the left . 😱 lucky for me it was my first side , now I just have to remember to knit this side for the left . That's what I get for knitting while reading here, just caught my mistake in time
> Sonja


As I just said we all make mistakes. At elst this is a very easilly fixed one just a pest.


----------



## Normaedern

Darowil, I have always though being a successful cook is winging the mistakes. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Oops, double post.

Edit again. I agree we all make mistakes :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Josephine.


----------



## Grannypeg

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday on the list (of our known Tea Party goers)
> 
> Josephine (PurpleFi) has her Birthday today
> 
> Happy happy Birthday!


Happy, happy Birthday Josephine. Enjoy your special day!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I need to ask again for Prayers for Alastair- he is back in Emergency was ok to text me back, but that was several hours ago now- and the whole department is using the phone- so no possibility to find out how he is. Sorry for this- but last time when I held back people asked me to mention, so they could pray any way.


I'm so sorry, Julie. Of course, I'll be praying for him. And for peace for you. It's hard having to wait for news.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in agreement Rookie. Don't use call waiting but love my caller id.


I never interrupt whoever I'm talking to. The other person can call back.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Martina- he is up now on the ward- same room as before- so he will be well accustomed to this by now.


At least, that's an improvement!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Look what the postman just delivered. Most of it is not for me though. Sock yarn from Sock World in NZ. Love the colours and it so nice a soft- that you can't tell from the photos.


That yarn looks delicious...if you can use that word to define the colors!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Many years ago my Dad , sister & her DH were driving back from the Atlanta airport (before more good highways were connecting us). A cow had gotten out of it's field and my dad plowed into it. It crashed through the windshield on the passenger side. Thank goodness my sister was sitting in the backseat with her DH who they had just picked up at the airport returning from Korea. Definitely killed the cow and did major damage to the car. Fortunately my dad always drove big heavy cars. Goodness knows if it had been a small compact car.


Years ago my cousin hit a deer. It's a good thing he was wearing his seatbelt. His pickup turned over. It totaled the truck but he hardly had a scratch.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not sure what will be done with the test table top. At one time it was the top to a very long coffee table that DH had built for me.

The mitred square was very easy. I don't know yet how they will have us joining the squares but I'm assuming we will have to sew them together. The next squares for week 2 (I'm behind) are only 6 inch squares whereas this one is 10 inches.


TNS said:


> Gweniepooh what a beautiful tabletop DH has made. What will you do with it once the 'real' one is made? How special to have heirloom furniture as well as needle crafts. The mitred square looks fun, is it relatively easy? Will you be using this to pick up stitches for the next one, or do you have to sew them? Or, as its a mystery, do you not know yet??


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Many thanks to all who are supporting Alastair, in his battle.
> 
> In desperation I have turned to my needles
> This is what I am working with:
> Edit: it is the Alpaca yarn I bought when Margaret, Maryanne and I went to the Alpaca Farm in Hunua.


I'm looking forward to seeing it completed. It's an interesting pattern and the color is lovely!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love the shade of blue Julie. That is going to be lovely.


Lurker 2 said:


> Many thanks to all who are supporting Alastair, in his battle.
> 
> In desperation I have turned to my needles
> This is what I am working with:
> Edit: it is the Alpaca yarn I bought when Margaret, Maryanne and I went to the Alpaca Farm in Hunua.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Sonja, that is very sweet of you. x


I hope you have a wonderful birthday, Josephine. And I hope you can extend the celebration until the next birthday!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay....don't laugh too hard....we have SNOW!!! We MIGHT even get 1-2 inches accumulated! Sydney (dog) LOVES IT! Roads are clear but it is sticking to the ground. It is a whopping 32 F and is suppose to get up to 43 so it will melt but we have SNOW! LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 wrote:
Folks, I need to ask again for Prayers for Alastair- he is back in Emergency was ok to text me back, but that was several hours ago now- and the whole department is using the phone- so no possibility to find out how he is. Sorry for this- but last time when I held back people asked me to mention, so they could pray any way.
________________________________________

So sorry to hear this Julie. Prayers winging their way and Healing Wishes for him. This has been such a difficult time for him and I know for you too. Big Hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOSEPHINE!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi,

Have a Wonderful and Happy Birthday and wishing you many more. I'm guessing it is about 1:30 or 2:30 pm. your time. You sure have lots of people who love you. Hugs on your birthday and many more.


----------



## Cashmeregma

(Edit-Went in on beginning knitting on You Tube and found the answer by just watching someone knit. How does this happen where you just plain forget something you take for granted.) Question.....Talking about mistakes, I laid my knitting down in the middle of a row last night while doing the heel to my sock and now I don't know which way to go. Is the yarn attached to the skein that I use to knit on the right needle??? I just can't remember for the life of me whether to start purling or knitting. Googled it but just instructions for beginning knitting.

:idea: Thought beginning knitting wouldn't help but at least I will see where the yarn is in the hand and which needle it is on. Isn't this crazy that I can't remember. Where is my brain this morning. Think it went SOUTH where it is warmer. Guess that won't be Georgia...Just saw Gwen's post about snow there.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Angela I'm not sure how much longer the wood has to cure. I guessing it will be summer before it is ready.


angelam said:


> Gwen - your table is just beautiful. Your DH is so clever. How long will it be for the White Oak to cure, it's going to be even more stunning with that as a top.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:



> I've got some red on the white t-shirt I was wearing today- remind sme I should deal with it. Suspect it came from one of the yarns from Sock World.
> 
> Our tea turned out very well depsite a few major issues. First the cheeses cake jumped out the fridge onto the floor and splattered itself. Fortunately I was the shops when I was notified of the kamikaze cheese cake. Hung up, thought of something else rang Maryanne who found the recipe for an apple dish. Th emade the lasagne, put it altogether nicelu and then remebered that I had not yet put the cheese into the cheese sauce! I was ready to break down and give up at this stage. Then Vicky came up with the idea of carefully lifting up the lasagne noodles and sprinkling cheese between the layers htis way. And it worked very well turned out to be a delicous lasagne. ANd the apple dish worked very well as well. Half way through the meal I remembered that I had nibbles for pre meal! So not the most organised effort I have ever had, but tasted good. And for those of us who aren't fussy we have a mushed up choclate and apricot cheescake in the fridge as well.


It sounds as if you made the best of the situation. Some days, you just wish you'd stayed in bed!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

thank you Norma. Both of us have celtic ties historically so this was a must.


Normaedern said:


> I think the test top is great. Lovely celtic designs
> :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Gwenie, is unusual for you to have snow?


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> After a recent eye check the optician suggested I have a blood test. He wrote to my GP and after about three weeks I received a letter enclosing a request form which I could take to the local hospital. The form was in someone elses name, dob and address and requesting different tests! I rang the surgery and had a rant to which the receptionist said "Oh dear, that's not good is it". I'm still waiting for a new form and presume the other person is still waiting for hers - I hope it's not urgent!


Eye exams can reveal a lot more than just how well our vision is. My nephew's optician saw lesions and told him there was a possibility he might have MS. He referred him to a neurologist who agreed. Thank goodness, it was found quickly!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Can't be too Canadian as I was familiar with it. But then my folks did a lot of different music, used to play for barn dances, etc.


I am very familiar with The Wreck of The Edmond Fitzgerald. It is played on the radio a lot around the anniversary of the sinking. But that could just be because I live near Lake Erie! I even have it on CD.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> We still don't have caller ID.


We only have it on one phone, in the kitchen. We don't pay extra for it. If we had Time Warner for cable, we would have it come up on the TV screen if the TV is turned on, but we only have them for phone and internet now, have DirectTV instead. I don't think Mom & Dad ever had it.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> What a wonderful walk Maya and I had. Snow on the Sierras, flowers on the desert floor, puddles for Maya to play in after yesterday's rain, lovely storm clouds and even a ladybugs.


I am so glad you are feeling better. I would love to see the dessert flowers some day!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....don't laught too hard....we have SNOW!!! We MIGHT even get 1-2 inches accumulated! Sydney (dog) LOVES IT! Roads are clear but it is sticking to the ground. It is a whopping 32 F and is suppose to get up to 43 so it will melt but we have SNOW! LOL


I felt just as excited over ours a week ago! But believe me, I am totally over it now. It's hanging around like a unwelcome houseguest. If our temperatures would just stay over freezing with sunshine more than one day, it might go away!!
Junek

I just saw a clip of Jasper, GA with snow on tv, but that's north of you, isn't it?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Fixing dinner right now; meatballs rice & gravy with a veggie of some sort. Just wanted to post a couple of pictures. I got my Mystery KAL yarn in today (same one that cmaliza is doing) and just finished the first block (have to do 3 more like it) for week 1. I'm a little behind.
> 
> Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


The afghan square is looking great and what can I say about the table. WOW Your husband is so talented. He does in wood what my DH does in music. I do love wood and all its textures and colors. I was looking down on the entry way to the house from upstairs at the wood floor there and the swirls and colors are so beautiful. Our floors are oak. He is an artist and wow, a table with pewter inlay. Absolutely amazing. You must love getting to have what he makes. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....don't laught too hard....we have SNOW!!! We MIGHT even get 1-2 inches accumulated! Sydney (dog) LOVES IT! Roads are clear but it is sticking to the ground. It is a whopping 32 F and is suppose to get up to 43 so it will melt but we have SNOW! LOL


I can here them all laughing , 😄I think you have what we were forecast and we have your sun shine 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh dear! kamakazi cheesecake! LOL Don't you just hate when that happens. Glad tea turned out well inspite of the issue.


darowil said:


> I've got some red on the white t-shirt I was wearing today- remind sme I should deal with it. Suspect it came from one of the yarns from Sock World.
> 
> Our tea turned out very well depsite a few major issues. First the cheeses cake jumped out the fridge onto the floor and splattered itself. Fortunately I was the shops when I was notified of the kamikaze cheese cake. Hung up, thought of something else rang Maryanne who found the recipe for an apple dish. Th emade the lasagne, put it altogether nicelu and then remebered that I had not yet put the cheese into the cheese sauce! I was ready to break down and give up at this stage. Then Vicky came up with the idea of carefully lifting up the lasagne noodles and sprinkling cheese between the layers htis way. And it worked very well turned out to be a delicous lasagne. ANd the apple dish worked very well as well. Half way through the meal I remembered that I had nibbles for pre meal! So not the most organised effort I have ever had, but tasted good. And for those of us who aren't fussy we have a mushed up choclate and apricot cheescake in the fridge as well.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> No, no snow tires. The SUV does have 4-wheel drive but we've never used it. If the snow is bad enough to use it, neither of us can use our wheelchairs to get to the vehicle. Management has someone come and plow down the middle of the parking lot but that means there's this mound of snow, that turns to ice, behind everyone's vehicle. Not the best solution since all the tenants are over 55 and some are also physically challenged!! But you do what you have to do!! Could be worse. Doesn't snow that often or stay on the ground that long, usually.
> Junek


Management needs a new contract with the plow company. Being an over 55 complex, with some disabled residents, the contract should include clearing ALL of the lot, including around the vehicles and side walks. Hope it has all melted for you now, so you can both go out if you want or need to. To bad my cousin doesn't life there. When he plows, he shovels where needed!


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> Fixing dinner right now; meatballs rice & gravy with a veggie of some sort. Just wanted to post a couple of pictures. I got my Mystery KAL yarn in today (same one that cmaliza is doing) and just finished the first block (have to do 3 more like it) for week 1. I'm a little behind.
> 
> Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


Beautiful table. That will be an heirloom.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I've got some red on the white t-shirt I was wearing today- remind sme I should deal with it. Suspect it came from one of the yarns from Sock World.
> 
> Our tea turned out very well depsite a few major issues. First the cheeses cake jumped out the fridge onto the floor and splattered itself. Fortunately I was the shops when I was notified of the kamikaze cheese cake. Hung up, thought of something else rang Maryanne who found the recipe for an apple dish. Th emade the lasagne, put it altogether nicelu and then remebered that I had not yet put the cheese into the cheese sauce! I was ready to break down and give up at this stage. Then Vicky came up with the idea of carefully lifting up the lasagne noodles and sprinkling cheese between the layers htis way. And it worked very well turned out to be a delicous lasagne. ANd the apple dish worked very well as well. Half way through the meal I remembered that I had nibbles for pre meal! So not the most organised effort I have ever had, but tasted good. And for those of us who aren't fussy we have a mushed up chocolate and apricot cheescake in the fridge as well.


What a day! Wonderful that it all turned out great but you sure had a few anxious moments getting there. And then, dye on the t-shirt. :roll: All's well that ends well, thank goodness, but you won't forget that tea.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kathleendoris said:


> That sounds rather different to the caller i.d. we have. Ours simply tells us who is making an incoming call. If it is someone whose number is in our fast dialling list, it identifies them by name, otherwise it displays the number, or in some cases, says 'number withheld'. We have call blocking activated to stop the last getting through. We get no indication about any incoming calls while we are already speaking to someone. We find it very useful, as is the facility to quickly check if we have missed any calls while we have been out.


Sam might have been thinking of call waiting, where the phone beeps during a call, if another call is incoming. It does come in handy at times. I sure wish we had had it when DH's parents passed away. It wasn't available when his mom passed, but was when his dad passed. We had so many people trying to call us back, when we had to leave a message, that it would have been nice to know there was someone trying to call, when we were talking to someone else. We could have quickly& politely gone to the incoming call, let them know we were with someone else, and would call them back as soon as possible, then gone back to the original call.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Management needs a new contract with the plow company. Being an over 55 complex, with some disabled residents, the contract should include clearing ALL of the lot, including around the vehicles and side walks. Hope it has all melted for you now, so you can both go out if you want or need to. To bad my cousin doesn't life there. When he plows, he shovels where needed!


As much as I love living here, they fall short when having the parking lot cleared of snow. They made sure the sidewalks were clear but if you can't get your car out, that's not much help. Its hard to drive over a 2ft mound of snow that's turned icy!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

TNS said:


> :thumbup: :XD: :XD: wonder if this would put off the nuisance callers? I suspect most wouldn't understand what you were saying....... :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I might try it if I was sure it was a telemarketer when I answered!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes it is. A lot of snow for us is measured in inches....most I've ever seen was 8 inches. Some winters we don't have snow. In the Georgia mountains there will be more but still measured in inches not feet. We are most likely to get ice. Because we aren't prepared for snow/ice just about everything comes to a standstill when it happens. Like I said though, as of right now it is not sticking to the roads so everything is open.


Normaedern said:


> Gwenie, is unusual for you to have snow?


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I need to ask again for Prayers for Alastair- he is back in Emergency was ok to text me back, but that was several hours ago now- and the whole department is using the phone- so no possibility to find out how he is. Sorry for this- but last time when I held back people asked me to mention, so they could pray any way.


Prayers on the way.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, Jasper is a good 2 hours north of us. I'm sure Marianne is getting more than we are too.


jknappva said:


> I felt just as excited over ours a week ago! But believe me, I am totally over it now. It's hanging around like a unwelcome houseguest. If our temperatures would just stay over freezing with sunshine more than one day, it might go away!!
> Junek
> 
> I just saw a clip of Jasper, GA with snow on tv, but that's north of you, isn't it?


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Coffee was what I went off as well. Could take a little later inthe pregnancy. After coffee was about the only time Vicky would kick so I would have acoffee every few days just to make sure she was alive. Apparently these days they tell you to eat ice if you haven't felt movement as the baby should be kept active. Not sure why- but my quite one inutero is my really bright one.
> Anyway where I was going was that becuase of this I noticed that she got the grizzles when I drank coffee- so I stayed off coffee while I was feeding herr as well. And she couldn't drink coffee or Coke for many years (not until she was 18) without getting very hyper.
> 
> Don't think I said yesterday that her exam was very hard but everyone found it hard- and the pass mark is scaled depending on the overall results (all of those studying to be Paediatricians in Australia and NZ do this exam). So a few weeks with no study until the results come out- and then she will know if needs to study the same stuff or move on to the practical aspect.


I will look forward to hearing that Vickey passed her test with flying colors!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> For the same reason as a quite contented children suddenly want Mum as soon as she is on the phone (even if they don't know she ison the phone until they come into the room).


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Kathleendoris

jknappva said:


> When I worked at the public library, our policy was to attend to the person who made the effort to come to the library and let the phone wait!
> Junek


That was my policy, too. But, because we were meant to comply with 'Service Level Agreements' and various other targets, which specified that the phone had to be answered within 5 rings, my approach didn't always go down well. As far as I was concerned, the targets were designed for people in offices, who never had any face-to-face contact with the public, not for a front-line service like a library. It was things like that, that made me glad to retire when I did.


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> Look what the postman just delivered. Most of it is not for me though. Sock yarn from Sock World in NZ. Love the colours and it so nice a soft- that you can't tell from the photos.


Such gorgeous colours.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Watched beginning knitting, LOL and I see the yarn should be on the R needle. Now I can start knitting again. Think I need to buy Knitting for Dummies. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio

vabchnonnie said:


> Hello everyone - have 3 colored eye glass lenses on and will try to say hi for today. Day #2 with a migraine, My glasses are constantly dark, then have a pair of dark sunglasses over them and a pair of dark lenses that fit behind a pair on as well. All the blinds are drawn etc. Have managed to take puppy outside, then one more time tonight. Otherwise, that's it. No pain meds I have seem to do it. Perhaps in the morning it will be gone, hope so. My best to each of you. I can read but can't think...talk with you tomorrow...VA Sharon


Prayers that the migraine will quickly be gone.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Fixing dinner right now; meatballs rice & gravy with a veggie of some sort. Just wanted to post a couple of pictures. I got my Mystery KAL yarn in today (same one that cmaliza is doing) and just finished the first block (have to do 3 more like it) for week 1. I'm a little behind.
> 
> Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


Pretty colors for the square.

Love the table top!


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Many thanks to all who are supporting Alastair, in his battle.
> 
> In desperation I have turned to my needles
> This is what I am working with:
> Edit: it is the Alpaca yarn I bought when Margaret, Maryanne and I went to the Alpaca Farm in Hunua.


That's lovely yarn, Julie.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I need to ask again for Prayers for Alastair- he is back in Emergency was ok to text me back, but that was several hours ago now- and the whole department is using the phone- so no possibility to find out how he is. Sorry for this- but last time when I held back people asked me to mention, so they could pray any way.


Prayers are being said right now! Thank you for letting us know. I'm sorry I didn't see it earlier, but please know that he is always in my prayers, along with you and Fale.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Julie have you news of Alastair this morning? Sending more healing prayers that he is doing better. Also for you comfort.


----------



## budasha

Happy Birthday, PurpleFi, and many more.


----------



## Kathleendoris

angelam said:


> Forgot to mention in my post. This was my first visit to DD#1 since she moved before Christmas. In the village where she is now living is a Craft Centre which I had to go and explore (of course). They are all wood carvers, leather crafts, furniture recycling etc but tucked away in a corner I found a little LYS run by a very nice lady. I spent a long time in there but was very restrained and did not spend any money. Knowing it's so close by I know I can go there any time I'm visiting! Kathleendoris I'm not sure where in South Lincolnshire you live but if you want a new LYS to feed your habit I'll send you the address!


Yes, please. We are in a village between Stamford and Peterborough. I was racking my brains to work out where the craft centre might be!


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> I've got some red on the white t-shirt I was wearing today- remind sme I should deal with it. Suspect it came from one of the yarns from Sock World.
> 
> Our tea turned out very well depsite a few major issues. First the cheeses cake jumped out the fridge onto the floor and splattered itself. Fortunately I was the shops when I was notified of the kamikaze cheese cake. Hung up, thought of something else rang Maryanne who found the recipe for an apple dish. Th emade the lasagne, put it altogether nicelu and then remebered that I had not yet put the cheese into the cheese sauce! I was ready to break down and give up at this stage. Then Vicky came up with the idea of carefully lifting up the lasagne noodles and sprinkling cheese between the layers htis way. And it worked very well turned out to be a delicous lasagne. ANd the apple dish worked very well as well. Half way through the meal I remembered that I had nibbles for pre meal! So not the most organised effort I have ever had, but tasted good. And for those of us who aren't fussy we have a mushed up chocolate and apricot cheescake in the fridge as well.


Glad your tea turned out well despite the catastrophe with the cheese cake, :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Look what the postman just delivered. Most of it is not for me though. Sock yarn from Sock World in NZ. Love the colours and it so nice a soft- that you can't tell from the photos.


I love those gorgeous colors! Makes me want to squish it in my fingers!


----------



## Normaedern

Gwennie, you have my sympathy. Here in my part of Wales we don't have much so everything grinds to a halt. No-one is prepared and the drivers can't drive in it, either. In the mountains not far away they are much better atit!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Look what the postman just delivered. Most of it is not for me though. Sock yarn from Sock World in NZ. Love the colours and it so nice a soft- that you can't tell from the photos.


Oh my goodness, how wonderful. Looks like flowers the colors are so beautiful. Have fun kntting some fabulous socks.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Many thanks to all who are supporting Alastair, in his battle.
> 
> In desperation I have turned to my needles
> This is what I am working with:
> Edit: it is the Alpaca yarn I bought when Margaret, Maryanne and I went to the Alpaca Farm in Hunua.


I love the color! Knitting is the best stress outlet. It gives us something to do with out hands, and provides a little bit of distraction as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm off for a while so I can get some more knitting done and do some research on herbs and cold laser.

Hope I haven't missed anything but do know I care.

GrandmaPala, Hope your laundry machines are fixed soon.

Those with frozen pipes, hope when things thaw you don't have a lot of damage and expense. Not a nice thing to have happen, at all.

Va. Sharon, Hope your migraine is gone. Maxalt works for me, like a miracle. They switched me to generic and I often have to take 2 instead of one like before but don't know what I would do without them. Since cold laser treatment migraines have gone from 2 weeks down to 2 - 4 days. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Sorry I am missing so many as I am not caught up. Hugs all and have a beautiful day. As to mistakes, well, there's one with my knitting that I posted earlier. LOL When we have a goal, mistakes are just a sidestep along the way, but eventually we get there. Darowil sure is our example of that with her tea.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Julie, I hope Alistair continues to improve. It would be good if his condition could remain stable for a little longer when he is discharged. This constant crises cannot be good for him, or for any of you who care for him.

The cowl is lovely, and I really like that blue. Is it for you?

Josephine, Happy Birthday. You share your day with my #3 daughter, so you clearly have good taste in birthdays, as in everything else!


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Sonja, that is very sweet of you. x


Happy Birthday Josephine!!


----------



## gagesmom

Good morning all
Darowil that yarn looks so yummy
Happy birthday to you Josephine 

Beautiful table top Brantley 

Julie that cowl is going to look amazing


----------



## gagesmom

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all
> Darowil that yarn looks so yummy
> Happy birthday to you Josephine
> 
> Beautiful table top Brantley
> 
> Julie that cowl is going to look amazing


-21 out there today 
Greg and I are off to do the taxes done
Check in later on


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....don't laugh too hard....we have SNOW!!! We MIGHT even get 1-2 inches accumulated! Sydney (dog) LOVES IT! Roads are clear but it is sticking to the ground. It is a whopping 32 F and is suppose to get up to 43 so it will melt but we have SNOW! LOL


Enjoy it Gwen! I have more if you want it.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> (Edit-Went in on beginning knitting on You Tube and found the answer by just watching someone knit. How does this happen where you just plain forget something you take for granted.) Question.....Talking about mistakes, I laid my knitting down in the middle of a row last night while doing the heel to my sock and now I don't know which way to go. Is the yarn attached to the skein that I use to knit on the right needle??? I just can't remember for the life of me whether to start purling or knitting. Googled it but just instructions for beginning knitting.
> 
> :idea: Thought beginning knitting wouldn't help but at least I will see where the yarn is in the hand and which needle it is on. Isn't this crazy that I can't remember. Where is my brain this morning. Think it went SOUTH where it is warmer. Guess that won't be Georgia...Just saw Gwen's post about snow there.


Where are you at on the heel, and what heel pattern are you using?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> One Birthday on the list (of our known Tea Party goers)
> 
> Josephine (PurpleFi) has her Birthday today
> 
> Happy happy Birthday!


Purple, know you will have a wonderful day-- happy birthday and many more to come.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> As much as I love living here, they fall short when having the parking lot cleared of snow. They made sure the sidewalks were clear but if you can't get your car out, that's not much help. Its hard to drive over a 2ft mound of snow that's turned icy!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Josephine. How are you celebrating?


----------



## purl2diva

Julie,

I love the color of your yarn. Knitting is an excellent stress reliever.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Julie, your cowl is going to be lovely-- the yarn is just yummy. My DD#2 would love it, just her color. Do you have blue eyes?

Gwen, my reaction to snow is opposite of yours-- and we haven't even had that much this year. Just hope March isn't a bad one.

Cashmere, maybe you just weren't awake enough yet. Some days it takes my head a while to catch up.

Masterofnone, I think someone said it was you who brought the cornmeal to KAP. I made scrapple out of some and my friend, who always gets enough for a couple meals, just raved about it. Thank you again for it.


----------



## tami_ohio

Good morning everyone. It's cold out again, but we are supposed to get to 21F. It sure will feel good. I am exhausted this morning. We kept Arriana and Damien from 4 - 9 last night. Damien is never any trouble, especially when he has his Yu-gi-o cards to sort and play with. He does a lot of sorting! Arriana was good, even sat in Dzia'Dzia's lap and watched TV for a while, which let me get supper in the oven. Unfortunately, about 7 she decided she really needed Mom and cried almost continually for about 40 minutes. That pitifully sad, lonely cry. Nothing worked. She didn't even want Damien, and usually that works. She then fell asleep in my lap. It let me finish the afterthought heel on one sock, so DD was able to try it on when they picked up the kids. It fit, so she will have a new pair of socks. The pattern on the cuff is the Totem pattern that Sam shared with us. DD was standing on one foot and holding the baby when I took the photo. The other afterthought heel is half finished, couldn't do anymore before bed last night. I couldn't even turn the computer on last night after they left! I will post a few pictures, then it's time for some breakfast.

I had given Arriana a tiny ball of leftover white cotton yarn as a distraction. She was fun to watch let it unroll and run thru her hands and behind her head! We were careful to watch and make sure she didn't get any around her neck or get wrapped up in it too tightly. She was done with it in a couple of minutes anyway, but it was distraction that worked for a while.


----------



## angelam

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, please. We are in a village between Stamford and Peterborough. I was racking my brains to work out where the craft centre might be!


It's called The Stitch Counter at Manor Stables Craft Centre. It's at Fulbeck which is on the A607 a few miles north of Grantham.


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, I hope Alistair continues to improve. It would be good if his condition could remain stable for a little longer when he is discharged. This constant crises cannot be good for him, or for any of you who care for him.
> 
> The cowl is lovely, and I really like that blue. Is it for you?
> 
> Josephine, Happy Birthday. You share your day with my #3 daughter, so you clearly have good taste in birthdays, as in everything else!


And a very happy birthday to your daughter!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie, your cowl is going to be lovely-- the yarn is just yummy. My DD#2 would love it, just her color. Do you have blue eyes?
> 
> Gwen, my reaction to snow is opposite of yours-- and we haven't even had that much this year. Just hope March isn't a bad one.
> 
> Cashmere, maybe you just weren't awake enough yet. Some days it takes my head a while to catch up.
> 
> Masterofnone, I think someone said it was you who brought the cornmeal to KAP. I made scrapple out of some and my friend, who always gets enough for a couple meals, just raved about it. Thank you again for it.


I hope Masterofnone will see this and comment! I have been worrying about her, as we haven't heard from her since she left KAP last year.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Many thanks to all who are supporting Alastair, in his battle.
> 
> In desperation I have turned to my needles
> This is what I am working with:
> Edit: it is the Alpaca yarn I bought when Margaret, Maryanne and I went to the Alpaca Farm in Hunua.


Such a beautiful color, it should be a great cowl.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Where are you at on the heel, and what heel pattern are you using?


I'm doing Darowil's workshop and YAY....
Not only did I figure out which hand and needle the yarn should be in if one stops in the middle of the row with sleep in between, but this sock, the last one...HAS NO HOLES IN THE HEELS. Cartwheel time!!! I see now that the holes were where the W&T wasn't done correctly or missed. I'm so proud right now of doing this but also of Darowil for her workshop. Love the heel and had no trouble seeing the wrap arounds now. I couldn't read my knitting before and think I missed picking them up on the way back in spots before. Yay...Now I'm all worn out. A little nap is in order. :XD: :XD: :XD: Someone else will have to do the cartwheels, but I'm doing them in my mind.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie, your cowl is going to be lovely-- the yarn is just yummy. My DD#2 would love it, just her color. Do you have blue eyes?
> 
> Gwen, my reaction to snow is opposite of yours-- and we haven't even had that much this year. Just hope March isn't a bad one.
> 
> Cashmere, maybe you just weren't awake enough yet. Some days it takes my head a while to catch up.
> 
> Masterofnone, I think someone said it was you who brought the cornmeal to KAP. I made scrapple out of some and my friend, who always gets enough for a couple meals, just raved about it. Thank you again for it.


I think what it is ...I don't know what I am doing. I haven't analyzed it but have learned it by body memory. Like riding a bike. So if something happens where I have to analyze what I have done and explain it, I can't. I am reaching a new level though where I am now beginning not just to be able to do something, but to understand and read my knitting. Now if I can just keep this in my memory and not just the body. Maybe that doesn't make sense but it does to me. ;-) :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Sonja, that is very sweet of you. x


A very Happy Birthday to you, Josephine! I hope you have the best of days today! xxxooo


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> Not sure what will be done with the test table top. At one time it was the top to a very long coffee table that DH had built for me.
> 
> The mitred square was very easy. I don't know yet how they will have us joining the squares but I'm assuming we will have to sew them together. The next squares for week 2 (I'm behind) are only 6 inch squares whereas this one is 10 inches.


Gwen, Brantley's woodworking skills are almost as impressive as his skill with the inlays. Golly, it's beautiful work!!!!

If I might suggest regarding the joining of the mitered squares: several years ago I knitted a mitered square afghan for a baby. The joining up was easy BUT by the time I got to the center of all the squares (4 quite large ones), the center squares in the center of the afghan were somewhat pulled out of square. I think that now I would start at the center of the whole afghan and work those 4 together first, fudging as necessary. Leaving long tails and/or using several different needles, I would then have worked each succeeding section of colors on each block as I moved out to the very last ones on each portion of the whole.

I hope that made sense to you as it did in my mind.
Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm doing Darowil's workshop and YAY....
> Not only did I figure out which hand and needle the yarn should be in if one stops in the middle of the row with sleep in between, but this sock, the last one...HAS NO HOLES IN THE HEELS. Cartwheel time!!!  I see now that the holes were where the W&T wasn't done correctly or missed. I'm so proud right now of doing this but also of Darowil for her workshop. Love the heel and had no trouble seeing the wrap arounds now. I couldn't read my knitting before and think I missed picking them up on the way back in spots before. Yay...Now I'm all worn out. A little nap is in order. :XD: :XD: :XD: Someone else will have to do the cartwheels, but I'm doing them in my mind.


Yay! You are learning so much. Sure feels good when that light bulb moment hits, doesn't it.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, all! I still have most of yesterday to catch up on. I'm taking care of Lili today - for some reason her Mom didn't want to take her out in the -24F temperatures! She will take her to nursery school on Thursday instead. I would just like to say that I'm officially sick of winter. Oh,well, we are supposed to be warmer over the weekend and it will be spring eventually.
Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## jheiens

I made corn fritters, ham slices and Tim's ''Chinese'' green beans for supper last night.Now I remember why it's been more than 25 years since I made fritters.

The cooking oil splattered all over the cook top, the island it sits in, the 3-inch tiles on both sides of the kitchen floor around the island, the pot rack above the island, Don's khaki trousers, and our faces/eye glasses.

Cleaning up last night and this morning took more time and effort than it did to put them together, cook them, and then eat them. Sheeesh!! What a mess! I will likely be too old and feeble to make them again, no matter how tasty, before anyone thinks it would be a good idea to serve them. Maybe no one will remember which cook book they're hiding inside.

I'm off to shorten the length of a couple of pairs of ''dressy'' jeans for Susan and finish laundering some bed linens.

We were expecting -16F last night but it must have been much earlier in the wee hours of the night because it was only -9F when Tim left the house.

Talk to y'all later.
Ohio Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris

angelam said:


> It's called The Stitch Counter at Manor Stables Craft Centre. It's at Fulbeck which is on the A607 a few miles north of Grantham.


Thank you, Angela. It is a fair way from me, but I will keep it in mind next time we are up that way. Always good to have somewhere interesting to visit.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I've got some red on the white t-shirt I was wearing today- remind sme I should deal with it. Suspect it came from one of the yarns from Sock World.
> 
> Our tea turned out very well depsite a few major issues. First the cheeses cake jumped out the fridge onto the floor and splattered itself. Fortunately I was the shops when I was notified of the kamikaze cheese cake. Hung up, thought of something else rang Maryanne who found the recipe for an apple dish. Th emade the lasagne, put it altogether nicelu and then remebered that I had not yet put the cheese into the cheese sauce! I was ready to break down and give up at this stage. Then Vicky came up with the idea of carefully lifting up the lasagne noodles and sprinkling cheese between the layers htis way. And it worked very well turned out to be a delicous lasagne. ANd the apple dish worked very well as well. Half way through the meal I remembered that I had nibbles for pre meal! So not the most organised effort I have ever had, but tasted good. And for those of us who aren't fussy we have a mushed up choclate and apricot cheescake in the fridge as well.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry, Julie. Of course, I'll be praying for him. And for peace for you. It's hard having to wait for news.
> Junek


And too early still to check with the hospital!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> At least, that's an improvement!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Betty, sounds like you will be well stocked for a while! I love my 9" bamboo--I agree that they are easier on the hands. I meant to tell you also that I fixed your oven fried chicken this weekend and it was really good. I'll make it again sometime!

Happy birthday, Josephine!

Need to try and get caught up the rest of the way.


----------



## jheiens

WEll done, Tami!! The socks are great.

Ohio Joy

Now I'm really going--managed to get all the way through the posts made so far.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing it completed. It's an interesting pattern and the color is lovely!
> Junek


I am enjoying the pattern, June, it is easy to read the in the knitting, I fell in love with the skein as soon as I saw it- just took me a while to sort WHAT I would do with it!


----------



## Gweniepooh

this was on facebook.....perfectly describes where I live. LOL

Would someone tell me how to load it as a picture. I could only do it as a download.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I love the shade of blue Julie. That is going to be lovely.


I am hoping it will be practical too!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Folks, I need to ask again for Prayers for Alastair- he is back in Emergency was ok to text me back, but that was several hours ago now- and the whole department is using the phone- so no possibility to find out how he is. Sorry for this- but last time when I held back people asked me to mention, so they could pray any way.
> ________________________________________
> 
> So sorry to hear this Julie. Prayers winging their way and Healing Wishes for him. This has been such a difficult time for him and I know for you too. Big Hugs


Thanks, Daralene!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for the tip....I will hopefully remember it! LOL It does make sense too.


jheiens said:


> Gwen, Brantley's woodworking skills are almost as impressive as his skill with the inlays. Golly, it's beautiful work!!!!
> 
> If I might suggest regarding the joining of the mitered squares: several years ago I knitted a mitered square afghan for a baby. The joining up was easy BUT by the time I got to the center of all the squares (4 quite large ones), the center squares in the center of the afghan were somewhat pulled out of square. I think that now I would start at the center of the whole afghan and work those 4 together first, fudging as necessary. Leaving long tails and/or using several different needles, I would then have worked each succeeding section of colors on each block as I moved out to the very last ones on each portion of the whole.
> 
> I hope that made sense to you as it did in my mind.
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Prayers on the way.


Thanks, Liz!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Best sock heel so far. Love it.

Thanks Darowil. I really enjoy this heel and find it fun to do.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> That's lovely yarn, Julie.


It is beautiful to work with, too!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers are being said right now! Thank you for letting us know. I'm sorry I didn't see it earlier, but please know that he is always in my prayers, along with you and Fale.


Thank you Tami- and for including Fale.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie have you news of Alastair this morning? Sending more healing prayers that he is doing better. Also for you comfort.


Only just gone five- so a little early to ring!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love your socks Daralene and Tami! And Tami Arianna is sure growing fast. What a lovely little girl.

I just did a major splurge. I ordered the Karbonz Interchangable needles; my excuse is I got our tax refund today. I'm going to blame Rookie for this since she told me how wonderful the karbonz were and I bought the Karbonz DPNs. Next splurge (goodness knows when that will be) will be to get the 16" karbonz set. I can not wait until the order arrives. I got a discount on them plus free shipping. Woohoo!

Oh, by the way....snow has already stopped/turned to light rain and is melting.


Cashmeregma said:


> Best sock heel so far. Love it.
> 
> Thanks Darowil. I really enjoy this heel and find it fun to do.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I love the color! Knitting is the best stress outlet. It gives us something to do with out hands, and provides a little bit of distraction as well.


It really is therapy on two sticks!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, I hope Alistair continues to improve. It would be good if his condition could remain stable for a little longer when he is discharged. This constant crises cannot be good for him, or for any of you who care for him.
> 
> The cowl is lovely, and I really like that blue. Is it for you?
> 
> Josephine, Happy Birthday. You share your day with my #3 daughter, so you clearly have good taste in birthdays, as in everything else!


Thanks, Chris! The crises have to be taking a toll. 
I am hoping to use the cowl for myself- it will go well with my denims!


----------



## Normaedern

Tami, great sock and lovely Arriana :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all
> Darowil that yarn looks so yummy
> Happy birthday to you Josephine
> 
> Beautiful table top Brantley
> 
> Julie that cowl is going to look amazing


Thanks, Mel!


----------



## RookieRetiree

jheiens said:


> I made corn fritters, ham slices and Tim's ''Chinese'' green beans for supper last night.Now I remember why it's been more than 25 years since I made fritters.
> 
> The cooking oil splattered all over the cook top, the island it sits in, the 3-inch tiles on both sides of the kitchen floor around the island, the pot rack above the island, Don's khaki trousers, and our faces/eye glasses.
> 
> Cleaning up last night and this morning took more time and effort than it did to put them together, cook them, and then eat them. Sheeesh!! What a mess! I will likely be too old and feeble to make them again, no matter how tasty, before anyone thinks it would be a good idea to serve them. Maybe no one will remember which cook book they're hiding inside.
> 
> I'm off to shorten the length of a couple of pairs of ''dressy'' jeans for Susan and finish laundering some bed linens.
> 
> We were expecting -16F last night but it must have been much earlier in the wee hours of the night because it was only -9F when Tim left the house.
> 
> Talk to y'all later.
> Ohio Joy


I love corn fritters - may just have to try some mess or no mess. I think I missed what Tim's Chinese green beans are...please share.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Best sock heel so far. Love it.
> 
> Thanks Darowil. I really enjoy this heel and find it fun to do.


Great!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I still have most of yesterday to catch up on. I'm taking care of Lili today - for some reason her Mom didn't want to take her out in the -24F temperatures! She will take her to nursery school on Thursday instead. I would just like to say that I'm officially sick of winter. Oh,well, we are supposed to be warmer over the weekend and it will be spring eventually.
> Love and hugs, Paula


I'm with you. So funny but at the beginning of winter I love it and find it magical and beautiful. Doesn't take long to have trouble driving, even getting back up the drive takes many tries to get into the garage as I gun and hope I don't swerve into the side, can't get out to the compost, need the sidewalk shoveled, on and on, oh yes, and those with frozen pipes. :shock: Ice storms and all the lives lost in those accidents and even Buffalo with roofs caving in from too much snow all at one time. I guess it is still magical, just that my point of view has changed. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Julie,
> 
> I love the color of your yarn. Knitting is an excellent stress reliever.


It is, isn't it- I am feeling a lot better for keeping my hands busy!


----------



## Lurker 2

Yes they are blue/through green to grey- often depending on what colour I am wearing!



Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie, your cowl is going to be lovely-- the yarn is just yummy. My DD#2 would love it, just her color. Do you have blue eyes?
> 
> Gwen, my reaction to snow is opposite of yours-- and we haven't even had that much this year. Just hope March isn't a bad one.
> 
> Cashmere, maybe you just weren't awake enough yet. Some days it takes my head a while to catch up.
> 
> Masterofnone, I think someone said it was you who brought the cornmeal to KAP. I made scrapple out of some and my friend, who always gets enough for a couple meals, just raved about it. Thank you again for it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmere ---love your sock!


----------



## Lurker 2

Arriana is beautiful, even when unhappy!



tami_ohio said:


> Good morning everyone. It's cold out again, but we are supposed to get to 21F. It sure will feel good. I am exhausted this morning. We kept Arriana and Damien from 4 - 9 last night. Damien is never any trouble, especially when he has his Yu-gi-o cards to sort and play with. He does a lot of sorting! Arriana was good, even sat in Dzia'Dzia's lap and watched TV for a while, which let me get supper in the oven. Unfortunately, about 7 she decided she really needed Mom and cried almost continually for about 40 minutes. That pitifully sad, lonely cry. Nothing worked. She didn't even want Damien, and usually that works. She then fell asleep in my lap. It let me finish the afterthought heel on one sock, so DD was able to try it on when they picked up the kids. It fit, so she will have a new pair of socks. The pattern on the cuff is the Totem pattern that Sam shared with us. DD was standing on one foot and holding the baby when I took the photo. The other afterthought heel is half finished, couldn't do anymore before bed last night. I couldn't even turn the computer on last night after they left! I will post a few pictures, then it's time for some breakfast.
> 
> I had given Arriana a tiny ball of leftover white cotton yarn as a distraction. She was fun to watch let it unroll and run thru her hands and behind her head! We were careful to watch and make sure she didn't get any around her neck or get wrapped up in it too tightly. She was done with it in a couple of minutes anyway, but it was distraction that worked for a while.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such a beautiful color, it should be a great cowl.


it is designed to work as a hood, too!


----------



## gottastch

Good morning! 

Happy Birthday, PurpleFi!!!!! 

Love the table top, Gwen. 

I am going to check into the Fever Few, Rookie. I get barometric-pressure related migraines too...I also have a neck injury so am never sure what is caused from what...until I check the weather  It would be an interesting experiment, if the Fever Few doesn't interfere with other meds. 

Love everyone's socks!!! Dishcloths and socks are my go-to projects, if I don't have any other gifts to make 

Made myself a coffee-mocha (?) this morning. I got out my 16 oz. mug and filled half with milk and warmed it in the microwave for 1 minute. Then I poured coffee on top of the warm milk almost to the top. THEN I added a few spoons of hot cocoa mix (with marshmallows). I know it sounds weird but it is delicious! 

I've got a couple of photos of baby shower gifts for Baby Johnson. I had such a good time! The shower took place at an art studio (one of those places where you can select and glaze greenware and they will fire it for you). We got to make pendants out of glass. They are being fired now. It will be fun to see how mine turns out  After the art activity, we had sandwiches and other snacks and dear daughter-in-law opened her gifts. Not exactly an intimate setting but it was really different and fun.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> I had given Arriana a tiny ball of leftover white cotton yarn as a distraction. She was fun to watch let it unroll and run thru her hands and behind her head! We were careful to watch and make sure she didn't get any around her neck or get wrapped up in it too tightly. She was done with it in a couple of minutes anyway, but it was distraction that worked for a while.


Love your socks Tammi , Arriana is adorable . She must have really wanted her mom to cry that long 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Best sock heel so far. Love it.
> 
> Thanks Darowil. I really enjoy this heel and find it fun to do.


What beautiful socks . I love the colours 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Happy Birthday, PurpleFi!!!!!
> 
> Love the table top, Gwen.
> 
> I am going to check into the Fever Few, Rookie. I get barometric-pressure related migraines too...I also have a neck injury so am never sure what is caused from what...until I check the weather  It would be an interesting experiment, if the Fever Few doesn't interfere with other meds.
> 
> Love everyone's socks!!! Dishcloths and socks are my go-to projects, if I don't have any other gifts to make
> 
> Made myself a coffee-mocha (?) this morning. I got out my 16 oz. mug and filled half with milk and warmed it in the microwave for 1 minute. Then I poured coffee on top of the warm milk almost to the top. THEN I added a few spoons of hot cocoa mix (with marshmallows). I know it sounds weird but it is delicious!
> 
> I've got a couple of photos of baby shower gifts for Baby Johnson. I had such a good time! The shower took place at an art studio (one of those places where you can select and glaze greenware and they will fire it for you). We got to make pendants out of glass. They are being fired now. It will be fun to see how mine turns out  After the art activity, we had sandwiches and other snacks and dear daughter-in-law opened her gifts. Not exactly an intimate setting but it was really different and fun.


Lovely knitting as I would expect!


----------



## Kathleendoris

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Happy Birthday, PurpleFi!!!!!
> 
> Love the table top, Gwen.
> 
> I am going to check into the Fever Few, Rookie. I get barometric-pressure related migraines too...I also have a neck injury so am never sure what is caused from what...until I check the weather  It would be an interesting experiment, if the Fever Few doesn't interfere with other meds.
> 
> Love everyone's socks!!! Dishcloths and socks are my go-to projects, if I don't have any other gifts to make
> 
> Made myself a coffee-mocha (?) this morning. I got out my 16 oz. mug and filled half with milk and warmed it in the microwave for 1 minute. Then I poured coffee on top of the warm milk almost to the top. THEN I added a few spoons of hot cocoa mix (with marshmallows). I know it sounds weird but it is delicious!
> 
> I've got a couple of photos of baby shower gifts for Baby Johnson. I had such a good time! The shower took place at an art studio (one of those places where you can select and glaze greenware and they will fire it for you). We got to make pendants out of glass. They are being fired now. It will be fun to see how mine turns out  After the art activity, we had sandwiches and other snacks and dear daughter-in-law opened her gifts. Not exactly an intimate setting but it was really different and fun.


Beautiful gifts for the coming baby! I am assuming you know it is a boy? When is the due date? Not too far off now, I am guessing!


----------



## gottastch

Thanks, Julie! It was really fun. I have been giving her monthly pregnancy gifts as well. The needles have really been flying around my house these past months


----------



## gottastch

Kathleendoris said:


> Beautiful gifts for the coming baby! I am assuming you know it is a boy? When is the due date? Not too far off now, I am guessing!


Thanks Kathleendoris! Yes, it is a boy. Due date is April 10th but after dear daughter-in-law fell on the ice last week, they did an ultrasound to make sure all was well (it is), and baby is measuring a little ahead of schedule. We will just have to see when he decides he wants to come out, I guess


----------



## Swedenme

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I've got a couple of photos of baby shower gifts for Baby Johnson. I had such a good time! The shower took place at an art studio (one of those places where you can select and glaze greenware and they will fire it for you). We got to make pendants out of glass. They are being fired now. It will be fun to see how mine turns out  After the art activity, we had sandwiches and other snacks and dear daughter-in-law opened her gifts. Not exactly an intimate setting but it was really different and fun.


 What beautiful baby gifts . I love the caterpillar on the blanket and the little romper outfit . I keep looking at the owl basket pattern one day I will make it 
Sonja


----------



## gottastch

Sonja, it was really easy. I got the pattern from www.ravelry.com. If you decide to make it and have troubles, please let me know


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Thanks, Julie! It was really fun. I have been giving her monthly pregnancy gifts as well. The needles have really been flying around my house these past months


It is such a happy time for you all!


----------



## iamsam

is it purple fi's birthday - happy birthday josephine - hope you do lots of fun things on your day. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Josephine . I hope you are having a lovely time with your friends 🎂💐
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

gottastch said:


> Sonja, it was really easy. I got the pattern from www.ravelry.com. If you decide to make it and have troubles, please let me know


Thank you


----------



## gottastch

Prayers for Al, Julie...any word, yet?


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> this was on facebook.....perfectly describes where I live. LOL
> 
> Would someone tell me how to load it as a picture. I could only do it as a download.


That is so true....I'm tired if the fact that we still need the boots and we've only had snow for a week!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Kathy your baby knits are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Prayers for Al, Julie...any word, yet?


Still a bit- early- only coming up to six!


----------



## gottastch

Thanks, Norma!!


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Happy Birthday, PurpleFi!!!!!
> 
> Love the table top, Gwen.
> 
> I am going to check into the Fever Few, Rookie. I get barometric-pressure related migraines too...I also have a neck injury so am never sure what is caused from what...until I check the weather  It would be an interesting experiment, if the Fever Few doesn't interfere with other meds.
> 
> Love everyone's socks!!! Dishcloths and socks are my go-to projects, if I don't have any other gifts to make
> 
> Made myself a coffee-mocha (?) this morning. I got out my 16 oz. mug and filled half with milk and warmed it in the microwave for 1 minute. Then I poured coffee on top of the warm milk almost to the top. THEN I added a few spoons of hot cocoa mix (with marshmallows). I know it sounds weird but it is delicious!
> 
> I've got a couple of photos of baby shower gifts for Baby Johnson. I had such a good time! The shower took place at an art studio (one of those places where you can select and glaze greenware and they will fire it for you). We got to make pendants out of glass. They are being fired now. It will be fun to see how mine turns out  After the art activity, we had sandwiches and other snacks and dear daughter-in-law opened her gifts. Not exactly an intimate setting but it was really different and fun.


I know she loved your gifts. Sound like a great place to have a party of any kind!
Junek


----------



## gottastch

Hi June! Are you thawed out yet? Such strange weather we are having! Cousins in Kentucky had snow days at the end of last week and were busy shoveling and here in Minne-snow-ta, we have hardly any snow...lots of cold though. However, in saying that, right now it is 31 degrees F...but the bottom is about to drop out again. No wonder everyone is sick!


----------



## Gweniepooh

and is much cheaper than a psychiatrist! More fun too!


Lurker 2 said:


> It really is therapy on two sticks!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> and is much cheaper than a psychiatrist! More fun too!


 :XD: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> :XD: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Along with a fur-baby nearby


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely gifts. I have copied the owl basket for when I finally can crochet worth a darn....LOL...being hopeful here. I love the onsie. Can you tell me the pattern and where I can get it?


gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Happy Birthday, PurpleFi!!!!!
> 
> Love the table top, Gwen.
> 
> I am going to check into the Fever Few, Rookie. I get barometric-pressure related migraines too...I also have a neck injury so am never sure what is caused from what...until I check the weather  It would be an interesting experiment, if the Fever Few doesn't interfere with other meds.
> 
> Love everyone's socks!!! Dishcloths and socks are my go-to projects, if I don't have any other gifts to make
> 
> Made myself a coffee-mocha (?) this morning. I got out my 16 oz. mug and filled half with milk and warmed it in the microwave for 1 minute. Then I poured coffee on top of the warm milk almost to the top. THEN I added a few spoons of hot cocoa mix (with marshmallows). I know it sounds weird but it is delicious!
> 
> I've got a couple of photos of baby shower gifts for Baby Johnson. I had such a good time! The shower took place at an art studio (one of those places where you can select and glaze greenware and they will fire it for you). We got to make pendants out of glass. They are being fired now. It will be fun to see how mine turns out  After the art activity, we had sandwiches and other snacks and dear daughter-in-law opened her gifts. Not exactly an intimate setting but it was really different and fun.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Along with a fur-baby nearby


There is real comfort in the fur-baby!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the baby items!! I make mocha the same way...I use a flavored cappuncino mix in the cup with the warm milk and then brew coffe over the top from the Keurig....it's so good.



gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Happy Birthday, PurpleFi!!!!!
> 
> Love the table top, Gwen.
> 
> I am going to check into the Fever Few, Rookie. I get barometric-pressure related migraines too...I also have a neck injury so am never sure what is caused from what...until I check the weather  It would be an interesting experiment, if the Fever Few doesn't interfere with other meds.
> 
> Love everyone's socks!!! Dishcloths and socks are my go-to projects, if I don't have any other gifts to make
> 
> Made myself a coffee-mocha (?) this morning. I got out my 16 oz. mug and filled half with milk and warmed it in the microwave for 1 minute. Then I poured coffee on top of the warm milk almost to the top. THEN I added a few spoons of hot cocoa mix (with marshmallows). I know it sounds weird but it is delicious!
> 
> I've got a couple of photos of baby shower gifts for Baby Johnson. I had such a good time! The shower took place at an art studio (one of those places where you can select and glaze greenware and they will fire it for you). We got to make pendants out of glass. They are being fired now. It will be fun to see how mine turns out  After the art activity, we had sandwiches and other snacks and dear daughter-in-law opened her gifts. Not exactly an intimate setting but it was really different and fun.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> Love everyone's socks!!! I've got a couple of photos of baby shower gifts for Baby Johnson.


The little blue romper is darling-- pattern??? DD#1 loves elephants and if she ever gets GK, I would love to make that if a boy or in pink or peach if a girl. Thank you for helping with where to find the pattern!

And I also love seeing all the socks. Can hardly wait for the Feats in Socks so they will post lots of pix for those of us who have no chance of going.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon and thank you all for my birthday wishes. I have had a lovely time with the coven and we had a picnic lunch in my lounge. 
I've got my bag packed and ready for a few days away with some KP friends.
and now I am going to sit and knit


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon and thank you all for my birthday wishes. I have had a lovely time with the coven and we had a picnic lunch in my lounge.
> I've got my bag packed and ready for a few days away with some KP friends.
> and now I am going to sit and knit


Looks like fun!! And even more to come on your getaway!
Junek


----------



## angelam

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you, Angela. It is a fair way from me, but I will keep it in mind next time we are up that way. Always good to have somewhere interesting to visit.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> Best sock heel so far. Love it.
> 
> Thanks Darowil. I really enjoy this heel and find it fun to do.


Cashmeregma I really love that multicoloured yarn you are using. I want a pair of socks like that! I intend to follow Darowil's workshop sometime soon. At the moment I'm making a pair of socks from some chunky yarn I had and a very old pattern. I just wanted something to keep my feet warm when I'm sitting. I'm going very slowly and not enjoying the pattern one bit, so by the time I'm finished it'll be summer!


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> Best sock heel so far. Love it.
> 
> Thanks Darowil. I really enjoy this heel and find it fun to do.


Cashmeregma I really love that multicoloured yarn you are using. I want a pair of socks like that! I intend to follow Darowil's workshop sometime soon. At the moment I'm making a pair of socks from some chunky yarn I had and a very old pattern. I just wanted something to keep my feet warm when I'm sitting. I'm going very slowly and not enjoying the pattern one bit, so by the time I'm finished it'll be summer!

Oops!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Happy birthday Josephine! &#127874;&#127856;


----------



## EJS

Wow I am really behind this week! Just getting able to post and you are up to 71 pages. 
I will get all the past news as I read along but will just go forward from here. 
Had a fun filled weekend even though there was a mishap with my DH. We went to a local area flea/swap market (check it out tiif you like at www.mesamarket.com )
While stopped for a smoke break his knee gave out on him and he hit the ground. Luckily our SIL was with us and able to catch him before he hit full force. We had considered leaving but needed a way to get him to the truck. As it turned out a worker on a golf cart happened by and we asked him if he could take Marv to the scooter rental area. He happily did so. I met them there and we got a wheelchair rental. Marv said he didn't want to spoil our day so we continued on. Stopping for lunch and live music in the food court. All in all we spent 4 hours just looking around and spending time with the family. 
Now hubby has a swollen ankle and pain in his knee but refuses to see the doc (little did I know he had turned down the chance to see an onsite doc after his fall) but he is icing the ankle and insisting that it is feeling better.
Sunday I spent in bed with migraine and fatigue. Fibro has flared up and I have been on slow go. Things are getting better daily though.
Purplefi I see I missed your birthday so please accept my belated wishes for a wonderful year.
Will catch up with everyone else as I can.
Much love
Evelyn


----------



## Kathleendoris

NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday Josephine! 🎂🍰


Now that is purple!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tami, Arriana is so adorable. I'm thinking it was missing mom and possibly being tired. What gorgeous eyes. Bravo to mom for posing like she did with a baby in her arms to show off that great sock. Sam is great with patterns, tips, and recipes. That is a beautiful pattern and your DD should be very happy. 

Julie, So great that the cowl will serve as a hood too. I love those and they are so needed to cover the head when one doesn't have a hat but is wearing their cowl.


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, what a lovely shade of blue. Do repost pic when finished.
Josephine, have a wonderful birthday.
Daralene, been there, done that, I call it fibrofog. When I taught grandgirls to knit I told them learning to read your knitting is 50% of Knitting well.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon and thank you all for my birthday wishes. I have had a lovely time with the coven and we had a picnic lunch in my lounge.
> I've got my bag packed and ready for a few days away with some KP friends.
> and now I am going to sit and knit


Good food, good friends, good knitting-- what more could you ask? Glad you all had a good time.


----------



## Bonnie7591

It s a standing joke in our house every Christmas,what I will find in the fridge or microwave after the meal is done? It happens almost very time. I've started making a list, hope it's not Alzeimers but been happening for years.


darowil said:


> I've got some red on the white t-shirt I was wearing today- remind sme I should deal with it. Suspect it came from one of the yarns from Sock World.
> 
> Our tea turned out very well depsite a few major issues. First the cheeses cake jumped out the fridge onto the floor and splattered itself. Fortunately I was the shops when I was notified of the kamikaze cheese cake. Hung up, thought of something else rang Maryanne who found the recipe for an apple dish. Th emade the lasagne, put it altogether nicelu and then remebered that I had not yet put the cheese into the cheese sauce! I was ready to break down and give up at this stage. Then Vicky came up with the idea of carefully lifting up the lasagne noodles and sprinkling cheese between the layers htis way. And it worked very well turned out to be a delicous lasagne. ANd the apple dish worked very well as well. Half way through the meal I remembered that I had nibbles for pre meal! So not the most organised effort I have ever had, but tasted good. And for those of us who aren't fussy we have a mushed up choclate and apricot cheescake in the fridge as well.


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely gifts. I have copied the owl basket for when I finally can crochet worth a darn....LOL...being hopeful here. I love the onsie. Can you tell me the pattern and where I can get it?


It is from the book 60 More Quick Baby Knits


----------



## Kathleendoris

I am trying to have a calm, relaxing evening, as I want to get an early night and a good night's sleep. My poor husband is booked in for surgery on his knee tomorrow, and has to be at the hospital by 7.15. Of course, I shall have to drive him, as he certainly will not be able to drive himself home afterwards! It will be keyhole surgery, so he should be out later the same day, but we really do not know what to expect in terms of recovery, as we have had so many differing accounts. I have cancelled everything tomorrow, as I am assuming that once I bring him home, he will need a fair amount of assistance. We have been told that he will not be able to drive until all the swelling has gone, and that this could be up to three weeks, but beyond that, we will just have to wait and see!


----------



## TNS

tami_ohio said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I might try it if I was sure it was a telemarketer when I answered!!!!!


Well, you could warn all your friends and relations what you would say!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, Arriana is so adorable. I'm thinking it was missing mom and possibly being tired. What gorgeous eyes. Bravo to mom for posing like she did with a baby in her arms to show off that great sock. Sam is great with patterns, tips, and recipes. That is a beautiful pattern and your DD should be very happy.
> 
> Julie, So great that the cowl will serve as a hood too. I love those and they are so needed to cover the head when one doesn't have a hat but is wearing their cowl.


I suspect in our climate it will be more cowl than hood!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, what a lovely shade of blue. Do repost pic when finished.
> Josephine, have a wonderful birthday.
> Daralene, been there, done that, I call it fibrofog. When I taught grandgirls to knit I told them learning to read your knitting is 50% of Knitting well.


I will do, Joy- it is knitting up beautifully


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good food, good friends, good knitting-- what more could you ask? Glad you all had a good time.


ditto, for Josephine's Birthday lunch!


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Cashmeregma I really love that multicoloured yarn you are using. I want a pair of socks like that! I intend to follow Darowil's workshop sometime soon. At the moment I'm making a pair of socks from some chunky yarn I had and a very old pattern. I just wanted something to keep my feet warm when I'm sitting. I'm going very slowly and not enjoying the pattern one bit, so by the time I'm finished it'll be summer!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: It does go slow when you don't enjoy the pattern. I got this yarn so long ago, maybe 13 yrs. ago. Had started lessons at a LYS but never finished the lessons. They've just been sitting there waiting to be finished for so long. Well still not done. Need to do the cuff. Definitely see the advantage to 2 @ a time. No counting rows to make sure they match or having socks different lengths.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gottastch said:


> It is from the book 60 More Quick Baby Knits


What beautiful knitting. I love that Onesie and wanted to make it for Sam's DGS but couldn't get the pattern from the library. Just a darling pattern. Love the idea for storing the diapers in the owl basket. :thumbup: Sounds like such fun and can't wait to see your glass necklace.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: It does go slow when you don't enjoy the pattern. I got this yarn so long ago, maybe 13 yrs. ago. Had started lessons at a LYS but never finished the lessons. They've just been sitting there waiting to be finished for so long. Well still not done. Need to do the cuff. Definitely see the advantage to 2 @ a time. No counting rows to make sure they match or having socks different lengths.


Personally it is beyond my little bit of brain power to manage two at a time- I have tried it with sleeves- and get in enormous muddles- better to do singly, and repeat!


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> Wow I am really behind this week! Just getting able to post and you are up to 71 pages.
> I will get all the past news as I read along but will just go forward from here.
> Had a fun filled weekend even though there was a mishap with my DH. We went to a local area flea/swap market (check it out tiif you like at www.mesamarket.com )
> While stopped for a smoke break his knee gave out on him and he hit the ground. Luckily our SIL was with us and able to catch him before he hit full force. We had considered leaving but needed a way to get him to the truck. As it turned out a worker on a golf cart happened by and we asked him if he could take Marv to the scooter rental area. He happily did so. I met them there and we got a wheelchair rental. Marv said he didn't want to spoil our day so we continued on. Stopping for lunch and live music in the food court. All in all we spent 4 hours just looking around and spending time with the family.
> Now hubby has a swollen ankle and pain in his knee but refuses to see the doc (little did I know he had turned down the chance to see an onsite doc after his fall) but he is icing the ankle and insisting that it is feeling better.
> Sunday I spent in bed with migraine and fatigue. Fibro has flared up and I have been on slow go. Things are getting better daily though.
> Purplefi I see I missed your birthday so please accept my belated wishes for a wonderful year.
> Will catch up with everyone else as I can.
> Much love
> Evelyn


I hope your DH is soon mended...men can be so stubborn.
Glad you recovered from the migraine and the fibro flare-up.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Kathleendoris said:


> I am trying to have a calm, relaxing evening, as I want to get an early night and a good night's sleep. My poor husband is booked in for surgery on his knee tomorrow, and has to be at the hospital by 7.15. Of course, I shall have to drive him, as he certainly will not be able to drive himself home afterwards! It will be keyhole surgery, so he should be out later the same day, but we really do not know what to expect in terms of recovery, as we have had so many differing accounts. I have cancelled everything tomorrow, as I am assuming that once I bring him home, he will need a fair amount of assistance. We have been told that he will not be able to drive until all the swelling has gone, and that this could be up to three weeks, but beyond that, we will just have to wait and see!


Hope all goes well with your husbands surgery tomorrow and he has a speedy recovery 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> I am trying to have a calm, relaxing evening, as I want to get an early night and a good night's sleep. My poor husband is booked in for surgery on his knee tomorrow, and has to be at the hospital by 7.15. Of course, I shall have to drive him, as he certainly will not be able to drive himself home afterwards! It will be keyhole surgery, so he should be out later the same day, but we really do not know what to expect in terms of recovery, as we have had so many differing accounts. I have cancelled everything tomorrow, as I am assuming that once I bring him home, he will need a fair amount of assistance. We have been told that he will not be able to drive until all the swelling has gone, and that this could be up to three weeks, but beyond that, we will just have to wait and see!


Will add your DH to my prayers for quick and as painless healing as is possible.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

It's snowing again...I feel like I'm living in Syracuse again.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It's snowing again...I feel like I'm living in Syracuse again.
> Junek


Pardon my ignorance, but where is Syracuse?!


----------



## angelam

Kathleendoris said:


> I am trying to have a calm, relaxing evening, as I want to get an early night and a good night's sleep. My poor husband is booked in for surgery on his knee tomorrow, and has to be at the hospital by 7.15. Of course, I shall have to drive him, as he certainly will not be able to drive himself home afterwards! It will be keyhole surgery, so he should be out later the same day, but we really do not know what to expect in terms of recovery, as we have had so many differing accounts. I have cancelled everything tomorrow, as I am assuming that once I bring him home, he will need a fair amount of assistance. We have been told that he will not be able to drive until all the swelling has gone, and that this could be up to three weeks, but beyond that, we will just have to wait and see!


Hope all goes well for your husband tomorrow. These early morning hospital starts are a bit of a pain aren't they? Hope they don't keep you hanging around for too long. Looks like you're going to be head cook and nursemaid for while!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but where is Syracuse?!


Upper New York State I think. Somewhere up near Caren?? My geography is not that good.


----------



## Kathleendoris

angelam said:


> Hope all goes well for your husband tomorrow. These early morning hospital starts are a bit of a pain aren't they? Hope they don't keep you hanging around for too long. Looks like you're going to be head cook and nursemaid for while!


So no change there! :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Hope all goes well for your husband tomorrow. These early morning hospital starts are a bit of a pain aren't they? Hope they don't keep you hanging around for too long. Looks like you're going to be head cook and nursemaid for while!


ditto- and it does look like things will be full on for a while!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Upper New York State I think. Somewhere up near Caren?? My geography is not that good.


East/ West/ Old World/New World it is muddling!


----------



## Lurker 2

And I have just noticed I've got a twist in my cowl- I think I will persevere though, I have come such a long way- don't feel like unpicking!


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon and thank you all for my birthday wishes. I have had a lovely time with the coven and we had a picnic lunch in my lounge.
> I've got my bag packed and ready for a few days away with some KP friends.
> and now I am going to sit and knit


I am glad you are having a lovely day. The coven looks spellbinding :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

I'm just settling down with my knitting to watch The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel on TV. Since the second one has just come out I thought I'd better get the first one in. I meant to see it at the cinema when it first came out but as usual I missed it.


----------



## Normaedern

angelam said:


> I'm just settling down with my knitting to watch The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel on TV. Since the second one has just come out I thought I'd better get the first one in. I meant to see it at the cinema when it first came out but as usual I missed it.


I enjoyed it immensley. Do have a lovely evening.


----------



## gagesmom

Almost 4:15 pm and we are in for the night.
Thought I would share a few pics.....


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have just noticed I've got a twist in my cowl- I think I will persevere though, I have come such a long way- don't feel like unpicking!


I did that with one that I made as a Christmas present - just told everyone it was a Moebius strip! :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Lurker 2 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but where is Syracuse?!


Julie, Syracuse is in the center of NY State, I live about an hour south, Caren about an hour north and Daralene about an hour west. It was about `-15F up there this morning, Bob said it was -27F on our back porch at 6 a.m. Syracuse is usually the snowiest city in NY , but I think Buffalo has them beat this winter because it had a huge blizzard early in the season that missed Syracuse completely. :shock: I think I'm officially sick and tired of snow and cold - ready for Spring!!! Hugs, Paula


----------



## sassafras123

Normaedern said:


> I enjoyed it immensley. Do have a lovely evening.


Me too. Looking forward to second one. Fantasized if I could do that in old age, but a) too far from kids, b) too much noise and confusion with FM and c) don't know about medical care. But great little fantasy, especially if Richard Greer will be there!


----------



## budasha

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Made myself a coffee-mocha (?) this morning. I got out my 16 oz. mug and filled half with milk and warmed it in the microwave for 1 minute. Then I poured coffee on top of the warm milk almost to the top. THEN I added a few spoons of hot cocoa mix (with marshmallows). I know it sounds weird but it is delicious!
> 
> I've got a couple of photos of baby shower gifts for Baby Johnson. I had such a good time! The shower took place at an art studio (one of those places where you can select and glaze greenware and they will fire it for you). We got to make pendants out of glass. They are being fired now. It will be fun to see how mine turns out  After the art activity, we had sandwiches and other snacks and dear daughter-in-law opened her gifts. Not exactly an intimate setting but it was really different and fun.


Your coffee-mocha does sound good. The baby's gifts are really nice. I'm looking forward to seeing your pendant. I worked with greenware years ago but sold my kiln when we moved.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

What lovey yarn. I hope this is to be something that you will keep to enjoy yourself.



Lurker 2 said:


> Many thanks to all who are supporting Alastair, in his battle.
> 
> In desperation I have turned to my needles
> This is what I am working with:
> Edit: it is the Alpaca yarn I bought when Margaret, Maryanne and I went to the Alpaca Farm in Hunua.


----------



## budasha

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Made myself a coffee-mocha (?) this morning. I got out my 16 oz. mug and filled half with milk and warmed it in the microwave for 1 minute. Then I poured coffee on top of the warm milk almost to the top. THEN I added a few spoons of hot cocoa mix (with marshmallows). I know it sounds weird but it is delicious!
> 
> I've got a couple of photos of baby shower gifts for Baby Johnson. I had such a good time! The shower took place at an art studio (one of those places where you can select and glaze greenware and they will fire it for you). We got to make pendants out of glass. They are being fired now. It will be fun to see how mine turns out  After the art activity, we had sandwiches and other snacks and dear daughter-in-law opened her gifts. Not exactly an intimate setting but it was really different and fun.


Your coffee-mocha does sound good. The baby's gifts are really nice. I'm looking forward to seeing your pendant. I worked with greenware years ago but sold my kiln when we moved.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but where is Syracuse?!


Between me, Grandma Paula and Caren. That should give you some idea of what she means. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> What lovey yarn. I hope this is to be something that you will keep to enjoy yourself.


I am going to end up with two! I have managed to twist the cast on- so I will pretend it is a deliberate Moebius- but I am casting off shortly rather than wasting too much of the yarn- just did not feel like unpicking! It will be for me!


----------



## budasha

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon and thank you all for my birthday wishes. I have had a lovely time with the coven and we had a picnic lunch in my lounge.
> I've got my bag packed and ready for a few days away with some KP friends.
> and now I am going to sit and knit


A happy looking group. Glad you enjoyed your birthday. Where are you off to now?


----------



## budasha

EJS said:


> Had a fun filled weekend even though there was a mishap with my DH. We went to a local area flea/swap market (check it out tiif you like at www.mesamarket.com )
> I met them there and we got a wheelchair rental. Marv said he didn't want to spoil our day so we continued on. Stopping for lunch and live music in the food court. All in all we spent 4 hours just looking around and spending time with the family.
> Now hubby has a swollen ankle and pain in his knee but refuses to see the doc (little did I know he had turned down the chance to see an onsite doc after his fall) but he is icing the ankle and insisting that it is feeling better.
> Sunday I spent in bed with migraine and fatigue. Fibro has flared up and I have been on slow go. Things are getting better daily though.
> 
> Evelyn


Sorry that your DH's knee gave out but just like a man, refused to see the doctor on site. Lucky that the worker was nearby. It was very considerate of Marv to suggest that you continue to enjoy the flea market. I hope that your migraine is gone and that you're feeling better.


----------



## budasha

Kathleendoris said:


> I am trying to have a calm, relaxing evening, as I want to get an early night and a good night's sleep. My poor husband is booked in for surgery on his knee tomorrow, and has to be at the hospital by 7.15. Of course, I shall have to drive him, as he certainly will not be able to drive himself home afterwards! It will be keyhole surgery, so he should be out later the same day, but we really do not know what to expect in terms of recovery, as we have had so many differing accounts. I have cancelled everything tomorrow, as I am assuming that once I bring him home, he will need a fair amount of assistance. We have been told that he will not be able to drive until all the swelling has gone, and that this could be up to three weeks, but beyond that, we will just have to wait and see!


Hopefully the swelling will be gone quickly.


----------



## budasha

angelam said:


> I'm just settling down with my knitting to watch The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel on TV. Since the second one has just come out I thought I'd better get the first one in. I meant to see it at the cinema when it first came out but as usual I missed it.


What is the name of the next one? I haven't seen it advertised.


----------



## budasha

Grandmapaula said:


> Julie, Syracuse is in the center of NY State, I live about an hour south, Caren about an hour north and Daralene about an hour west. It was about `-15F up there this morning, Bob said it was -27F on our back porch at 6 a.m. Syracuse is usually the snowiest city in NY , but I think Buffalo has them beat this winter because it had a huge blizzard early in the season that missed Syracuse completely. :shock: I think I'm officially sick and tired of snow and cold - ready for Spring!!! Hugs, Paula


I'm with you. Just had to shovel more snow off the deck so the poor dog doesn't get buried when she goes for a pee. It's really heavy now (snow not the p!) so I haven't tried to lift it..just pushed it so she has a clear spot.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but where is Syracuse?!


Sorry, Julie! It's in New York state not too far from Paula, Daralene and Caren.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Hope all goes well for your husband tomorrow. These early morning hospital starts are a bit of a pain aren't they? Hope they don't keep you hanging around for too long. Looks like you're going to be head cook and nursemaid for while!


I usually had to be there before 6am. And then had to wait until almost noon for surgery!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Sorry, Julie! It's in New York state not too far from Paula, Daralene and Caren.
> Junek


And at some point, you lived there?


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> And at some point, you lived there?


Many years ago when I was first married. My husband was from Syracuse. We lived there about 3 years. Both of my boys were born there.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a lovely way to spend your birthday! Lovely group of ladies in your coven.


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon and thank you all for my birthday wishes. I have had a lovely time with the coven and we had a picnic lunch in my lounge.
> I've got my bag packed and ready for a few days away with some KP friends.
> and now I am going to sit and knit


----------



## gagesmom

Now there is one in NB size and 3 month size.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I just saw the first one on TV and loved it. I am anxious to see the new one too



angelam said:


> I'm just settling down with my knitting to watch The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel on TV. Since the second one has just come out I thought I'd better get the first one in. I meant to see it at the cinema when it first came out but as usual I missed it.


----------



## gagesmom

Oops don't know how it got upside down and I don't know how to fix it. Sorry


----------



## Gweniepooh

Would love to go to a flea market like this one. Sounds like it was fun except for Marv getting hurt. Prayers being said for a full and quick recovery of his ankle and knee. Also prayers said that your migraine and fatique will quickly dissapate. {{{{{HUGS}}}}


EJS said:


> Wow I am really behind this week! Just getting able to post and you are up to 71 pages.
> I will get all the past news as I read along but will just go forward from here.
> Had a fun filled weekend even though there was a mishap with my DH. We went to a local area flea/swap market (check it out tiif you like at www.mesamarket.com )
> While stopped for a smoke break his knee gave out on him and he hit the ground. Luckily our SIL was with us and able to catch him before he hit full force. We had considered leaving but needed a way to get him to the truck. As it turned out a worker on a golf cart happened by and we asked him if he could take Marv to the scooter rental area. He happily did so. I met them there and we got a wheelchair rental. Marv said he didn't want to spoil our day so we continued on. Stopping for lunch and live music in the food court. All in all we spent 4 hours just looking around and spending time with the family.
> Now hubby has a swollen ankle and pain in his knee but refuses to see the doc (little did I know he had turned down the chance to see an onsite doc after his fall) but he is icing the ankle and insisting that it is feeling better.
> Sunday I spent in bed with migraine and fatigue. Fibro has flared up and I have been on slow go. Things are getting better daily though.
> Purplefi I see I missed your birthday so please accept my belated wishes for a wonderful year.
> Will catch up with everyone else as I can.
> Much love
> Evelyn


----------



## Grannypeg

I've got a couple of photos of baby shower gifts for Baby Johnson. I had such a good time! The shower took place at an art studio (one of those places where you can select and glaze greenware and they will fire it for you). We got to make pendants out of glass. They are being fired now. It will be fun to see how mine turns out  After the art activity, we had sandwiches and other snacks and dear daughter-in-law opened her gifts. Not exactly an intimate setting but it was really different and fun.[/quote]

The shower gifts are wonderful.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Woohoo... today's snow was completely gone by 2 p.m. but they have now put out another weather warning. We are suppose to get 2" of the white stuff starting around noon tomorrow (Wed.) in my area & even farther south and up to 6" or a bit more where Marianne is in North Georgia. Such a different reaction here than in the northern areas of the USA. The are already advising schools to either release early tomorrow or not open at all. Several districts in North GA are already closing for tomorrow. Just goes to show how if you aren't used to such weather and are not very prepared then even a small amount really affects folks. Last year there were hundreds of folks that ended up spending the night on the expressways around Atlanta because of snow conditions and not being prepared for it. Already in the Atlanta area they are starting to spread stuff on the expressways in hopes of avoiding such a backup as last year.


----------



## Grannypeg

I am trying to have a calm, relaxing evening, as I want to get an early night and a good night's sleep. My poor husband is booked in for surgery on his knee tomorrow, and has to be at the hospital by 7.15. Of course, I shall have to drive him, as he certainly will not be able to drive himself home afterwards! It will be keyhole surgery, so he should be out later the same day, but we really do not know what to expect in terms of recovery, as we have had so many differing accounts. I have cancelled everything tomorrow, as I am assuming that once I bring him home, he will need a fair amount of assistance. We have been told that he will not be able to drive until all the swelling has gone, and that this could be up to three weeks, but beyond that, we will just have to wait and see!


Wishing your husband a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will keep your DH in my prayers for a successful surgery and quick recovery. Also will keep you in prayer as you will be nursing him back to health afterwards and if he is like so many ouf our DHs that can be quite taxing! {{{HUGS}}}}


Kathleendoris said:


> I am trying to have a calm, relaxing evening, as I want to get an early night and a good night's sleep. My poor husband is booked in for surgery on his knee tomorrow, and has to be at the hospital by 7.15. Of course, I shall have to drive him, as he certainly will not be able to drive himself home afterwards! It will be keyhole surgery, so he should be out later the same day, but we really do not know what to expect in terms of recovery, as we have had so many differing accounts. I have cancelled everything tomorrow, as I am assuming that once I bring him home, he will need a fair amount of assistance. We have been told that he will not be able to drive until all the swelling has gone, and that this could be up to three weeks, but beyond that, we will just have to wait and see!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Many years ago when I was first married. My husband was from Syracuse. We lived there about 3 years. Both of my boys were born there.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now that is snow! You would laugh at how excited we all get with our piddly little inches of the white stuff. Love your dogs; healers are such good dogs. Poor Deuce and the cone still.....


gagesmom said:


> Almost 4:15 pm and we are in for the night.
> Thought I would share a few pics.....


----------



## flyty1n

Kathleendoris and Julie, have been thinking of you and your families all day. I am praying all is going well with your husband Kathleendoris and Julie, prayers for your brother.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto


Onthewingsofadove said:


> I just saw the first one on TV and loved it. I am anxious to see the new one too


Off to knit again...TTYL...gwen


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Kathleendoris and Julie, have been thinking of you and your families all day. I am praying all is going well with your husband Kathleendoris and Julie, prayers for your brother.


I have tried the hospital several times now- but all I know is that he is still there- have not been able to get either Al or the staff. Thanks Joyce!


----------



## Bulldog

Hello my angels,
I am so so so excited. Kathy called today (Kehinkle) She is in Jackson and is going to come get me tomorrow and we are going to three LYSs. Isnt that wonderful. I rarely get to go to a LYS, so this is going to be a real treat for me. I am excited to get to meet Kathy too.
Daralene, I know how you feel. The first time I did the FLK heel, I made it twice with no problems. I have had to pull it out twice now so hope today I can get it done. Also, I wound my hank of trekking and wound it into a cake. Then I sat it on my scale and wound it into two cakes. The one weighed weighed 94.5 before splitting. When I divided the one cake, I got one weighing 47 and one 47.5. I just cant get them divided right. I dont know whether it is my scale or my brain.
We have ice here. When I got up the front and back yard were a sheet of ice with ice cycles dripping off the roofs of our storage sheds. It melted later in the day. More is coming in tonight. I sure hope it I cdoesnt spoil Kathy and I getting together. I have washed and fixed my ole hair so I am ready. Just praying Jim is going to give me some spending money.
JULIE, Your blue yarn is beautiful. I cant wait to see the finished cowl.
MARGARET, I am glad your tea turned out really good. It seems as if our messes turn out to be delicious sometimes.
Daralene, I love your socks. I love the yarn you chose and you have done a beautiful job. You always do.
TAMI, I love the totem pole socks. I havent made an afterthought heel yet. Looks like a perfect fit to me. Were these toe up or cuff down. Your work is beautiful as I knew it would be. Arriana is just adorable. It doesnt mean she doesnt love you when she cries for Mommy. Sometimes they have something going on and they want to one who is their major
OH JOY, What is Chinese green beans. I make corn fritters with 1 cup self rising flour, l can creamed corn, 1 Tbsp oil, and 1 Tbsp. sugar. Is your recipe similar? Pray Tims exams did or will go smoothly.
SORLENNA, glad you liked the chicken recipe. Saw on Amazon that they have some different Season All. I ordered a jar.
KATHY, your baby gifts are precious. I love all of them but the little onsie is so precious. Everything you do is perfection. I never tire of looking at the items you make. I cant wait to see your pendent.
EVELYN, I am so sorry Marv fell and hurt his ankle. He was really sweet to want you to go ahead and see the flea market. Healing prayers are going up for his ankle and knee..They are also being said for you too dear friend for healing from the migraine, fatigue, and FM.
CHRIS, Prayer warriors are at work praying for DHs surgery tomorrow and for little pain in the recovery period and for you too as his caregiver for peace and strength.
MELLIE, the dogs are so pretty. How long will Deuce have to be in the collar.
Off to knit on my sock. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty
Pray that the weather wont interfere with Kathys and my outing to yarn shops and eat.


----------



## Bulldog

JULIE, Meant to tell you ongoing prayers for Alistair. I love you, Betty
JUNE, you stay warm and safe in these bad weather conditions.


----------



## Lurker 2

> :Bulldog/Betty
> JULIE, Your blue yarn is beautiful. I cant wait to see the finished cowl.


There will be one sooner than I anticipated- because of twisting it!

Sounds like you and Kathy will have fun.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> JULIE, Meant to tell you ongoing prayers for Alistair. I love you, Betty
> JUNE, you stay warm and safe in these bad weather conditions.


Thanks, Betty!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> this was on facebook.....perfectly describes where I live. LOL
> 
> Would someone tell me how to load it as a picture. I could only do it as a download.


I think that applies to Saskatchewan too :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, You have a new design element in your cowl.  See it was suggested as a moebius.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I see Paula and June already explained where Syracuse is. I'm more like 1 1/2 hrs. west and in this weather, 2 hrs. See you decided on moebius too. Frankly, I think you will love it with the twist. If it were a sweater or hat that would be a different matter but it will be wonderful.

Sassafrass, That would be a dream come true to go where the Dalai Llama is. Of course he'd probably be in LA when you were there since he travels so much.

So sorry for the DH's having problems and going in for surgery. Pray all goes well.

Thank you very much for the compliments on the last sock. I wouldn't have posted it but wanted Darowil to see how great the heel turned out. The best of all 4 socks. I think the person who designed the heels for socks was a genius.

PurpleFi, 6 hrs. flying is just about the right time for Canada. Wherever you are going I know you will have a fabulous time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, I couldn't get the download to show a picture. I'm not much help on why it downloaded instead of going into your photo program, but know someone else will know more.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Now there is one in NB size and 3 month size.


Precious!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, You have a new design element in your cowl.  See it was suggested as a moebius.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I see Paula and June already explained where Syracuse is. I'm more like 1 1/2 hrs. west and in this weather, 2 hrs. See you decided on moebius too. Frankly, I think you will love it with the twist. If it were a sweater or hat that would be a different matter but it will be wonderful.
> 
> Sassafrass, That would be a dream come true to go where the Dalai Llama is. Of course he'd probably be in LA when you were there since he travels so much.
> 
> So sorry for the DH's having problems and going in for surgery. Pray all goes well.
> 
> Thank you very much for the compliments on the last sock. I wouldn't have posted it but wanted Darowil to see how great the heel turned out. The best of all 4 socks. I think the person who designed the heels for socks was a genius.
> 
> PurpleFi, 6 hrs. flying is just about the right time for Canada. Wherever you are going I know you will have a fabulous time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Happy birthday, Josephiine, hope you had a great time.
Evelyn, hope both you & your DH are doing better. We have been to Mesa Market a couple of times when on vacation, it's great.
KthleenDoris, hope your DH surgery goes well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Almost 4:15 pm and we are in for the night.
> Thought I would share a few pics.....


Nice photos. Like the effect of the canvas coming to a point as you look out onto the snow.
Poor baby still with the cone. Why is he still wearing the cone?? That is a long time if I remember correctly. Hope he is ok. Yo must really love your dogs. Kind looking faces.
++++++++++++++++++++++++

Kathleendoris, Hope your Dh's surgery goes well and his recovery too. Glad you will have some help with the care but know it will still fall mostly on you.

EJS, That must have been quite a scare for DH and you when that happened with his knee. Hope he will be ok but that is something that he still wanted you to get to shop. Keep us posted on how he is.

Bulldog, Have fun with Kathy. Sounds like it will really be quite a treat for both of you. Stay safe with the snow but have fun. Kathy is an experienced driver so you are in good hands and from the North so has tires equipped for driving on the white stuff.


----------



## pacer

Purplefi....Wishing you a wonderful birthday filled with many blessings. It was a pleasure to meet you during the KAP.

EJS...So sorry to hear of DH's ankle and knee problem. Glad you could have fun regardless of this situation.

Gwen...I am so glad you are enjoying your snow. I have to admit that I enjoy it, but I am not enjoying the negative degree temperatures that we have been experiencing these past few weeks. You got more snow today than we did! I bet it was fun to watch Sydney playing in the snow.

Betty...Enjoy your time with Kathy. I am so glad that she will have a friend to visit the yarn shops with as well as for you to get out and about for the day. Do take care of that leg of yours though.

Gottastch...YOur baby items were beautiful. Well done and I am sure well appreciated.

Praying for those who are not well or needing surgery. Thinking of each of you, but time to get some sleep so I can get up early to head out to work.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, Sorry you haven't been able to get hold of anyone re: your brother. It is awful sitting and waiting. My heart goes out to you. Prayers and healing wishes continue.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> Now that is purple!!!


The best colour 😁😁


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but where is Syracuse?!


Syracuse is an hour ish south of me .


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Upper New York State I think. Somewhere up near Caren?? My geography is not that good.


Yes yes it is my least favorite place to have to drive in.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

You may not hear much from me for the next couple days--busy days plus I started taking the AARP safe driving class on-line. won't do that again. It will take 8 hours, I can pause it and can exit and return, etc, but is a real pain. I've taken the live class 3 times but thought I wouldn't mind the computer and I hate it. You can't get thru faster because you aren't reading it, you are watching videos and interacting with things on screen. In live class I can at le3ast knit while they talk and show videos but I have to get hands onto keyboard and mouse, etc. I've done a bit more than 4 this afternoon but need to get the other 4 done soon. And the cat hates the people talking and has been a real pest. TTYL


----------



## jheiens

RookieRetiree said:


> I love corn fritters - may just have to try some mess or no mess. I think I missed what Tim's Chinese green beans are...please share.


Tim's Chinese green beans:

About 16 oz. whole, frozen green beans, thawed but not necessarily limp. If cooking for just the 3 of us, I cook just a bit over 1/2 bag.

salt, pepper, garlic powder (optional), and olive oil for sauteing.

Heat skillet so that beans sizzle but don't burn!! Might want to keep a lid that fits on hand--just in case.

In that hot skillet, large enough to hold your beans, saute' the beans in as little oil as necessary, saute' and toss beans around so that they heat and cook until still crispy to your taste.

Sprinkle garlic powder, salt, and pepper to taste. Beans should still hold a bit of crunch.

Sesame seeds, oregano. whatever your preference can be used for further seasoning. Even a little more olive oil.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Daralene I do love my furry baby boys. Deuce is still healing from the last time his cone was off and he attacked his tail.


I am off to bed as I have to work tomorrow. Goodnight every body ttyt


----------



## purl2diva

Betty 

Enjoy your day with Kathy. I'm sure you will have a great time together.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Between me, Grandma Paula and Caren. That should give you some idea of what she means. :wink:


What a good way to put it, so perfectly too. Really windy earlier this evening while I was out, it's of blowing snow on the roads.


----------



## sassafras123

KathleenDoris, healing energy sent for DH.
DARALENE, LOVE YOUR SOCKS. Keep wanting to do toe up again. But usually casting on at or to take to meeting, doc appointment, etc. I cast on 60 stitches, k2p2 for 8", do 24 row eye of peacock then heel, then knit straight for 7and 1/2", and decrease for toe. Either measure with ruler or other sock.


----------



## jheiens

Betty, Tim's Chinese green beans are what he calls sauteed, thawed whole green beans that I buy at Sam's Club.

For the 3 of us (Tim, Don, and me), I use a little more than half the 16 oz. bags that come packaged in multi-bag packages.

Heat a skillet large enough to hold the beans until it is hot enough to sizzle the beans; keep tossing them in enough olive oil to prevent sticking to skillet, until barely cooked and just beginning to ''wilt''. Beans should keep a good deal of crunch to them. Season with salt, pepper, garlic powder (or whatever your preference) and a little oil if needed. If garlic doesn't work for you, try whatever does. 

You may want to keep a lit that's fit the skillet close by incase you want to use it to cover the beans. I do.

Serve quickly because they tend to cool rather quickly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

DD just got home from work. She got an automated text from campus and all classes past noon tomorrow at University of North GA (where she attends) are cancelled due to the upcoming weather headed in.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Neither did I (33 & 36 years ago) Now they get two 2D scans on the NHS (12 and 20 weeks) but if they want a 4D scan like DIL's they have to pay for it at a private clinic. You can actually have a DVD made but that costs about £400 ($600)
> Just to show the difference, this is the 20week scan they had done on the NHS.


Even that is clearer than when I had mine. But the later one really is much more detailed. However it is not normally needed at the taxpayers expense just to see what the baby looks like and/or to clarify the gender.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jheiens said:


> Tim's Chinese green beans:
> 
> About 16 oz. whole, frozen green beans, thawed but not necessarily limp. If cooking for just the 3 of us, I cook just a bit over 1/2 bag.
> 
> salt, pepper, garlic powder (optional), and olive oil for sauteing.
> 
> Heat skillet so that beans sizzle but don't burn!! Might want to keep a lid that fits on hand--just in case.
> 
> In that hot skillet, large enough to hold your beans, saute' the beans in as little oil as necessary, saute' and toss beans around so that they heat and cook until still crispy to your taste.
> 
> Sprinkle garlic powder, salt, and pepper to taste. Beans should still hold a bit of crunch.
> 
> Sesame seeds, oregano. whatever your preference can be used for further seasoning. Even a little more olive oil.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes, I would like these...will try them soon.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> And wouldn't it be grand to be in HOT weather after this miserable weather we're having!!?
> Junek


Shouldn't be the extreme hot by then though so you should be fine. Hot for many of you currently though.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> More lovely photos . Could people go for rides on the paddle steamers ?


Yes. In fact one of the ladies in the group doing Feats in SOcks happened to be down there the same weekend so she went on one of the paddel steamers. I have also been on a couple at different times in the past.


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> If you go to www.ravelry.com and use their pattern search, you will come up with patterns for DK baby socks. The boxes I clicked on were: Photo, Free, Accessories-Feet-Socks, Age-Baby, DK-8ply. Quite a few came up. Then click on them and download the free patterns, if you wish. You need to be a member but it is free...just another password to remember is all. Hope this helps you find an easy pattern for all to grasp


I just want to use other patterns as a guide, but to actually put my own together so I get no problems with giving them away or selling the other ones to cover printing costs.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> As I try to teach Tim, most people are good and helpful, most of the time. He is always asking me who would be a ''day-saver'' for him if he needed one?
> 
> Talk to y'all later.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's so hard to teach them that most people are good and kind while at the same time teaching them to look out for others as they aren't all good and knid. And some who seem to be good and kind are using it as a front. But you want them to distrust everyone who wants to do a good deed.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here you could be driving on water (ice) & not even realize it, it just looks like a flat field. In the north there are ice roads across Lake Athabasca in winter, they take all kinds of huge things up mines, etc that way, they have to wait for it to freeze as the only roads in are " winter" ice roads. DH always said he would like to try that one winter but don't think that will happen now.


Most places are the opposite I would have thought! It would be fun to do it sometime I sure but I'm sure you'd need to feel confident about driving on ice- or is it not too bad when it is this solid?


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> But when I am in a bookstore--esp. the one I worked at--and I find something out of place, I still feel compelled to put it back where it belongs! I used to do that at the library, too! :roll: :XD:


I do the same- and I only ever volunteered in the school library.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I spoke with DD #2 via Facetime over the weekend - I think she was disappointed that DGS isn't missing her all that much; he's been with us so much since birth that we're just second nature to him. She wondered if there were any Irish things that I might want from the souvenier shops -- I suggested some Irish wool - Is there anyone on here who knows of any brands that would be local to the Dublin area? I just told her that I'd love some shamrock green or natural aran wool that's from the Dublin area. Hope that's enough for her to find something. I said the same thing to DH when he was in Austria and Germany - some locally processed wool...he came back with some Opal sock yarn -- very nice--but my LYS carries the same skeins (not that I'd let him know that). He'll get socks anyway!


Well it was locally processed I guess! After all it comes from Germany. And lovely, but yes you would have been thinking more along the lines of smaller producers. When I get people visiting wanting to know about buying yarn I don't send them to the normal LYS as they sell the same thing you can get other places. Overseas I might as some is AUstrlaian. But ideally I recommend the two local hand dyers I am aware of. There is a third I know but can't remeber who she is. One of them is Melsissa whose work you see so often here.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swedenme - love your intarsia work...I like doing them also, just have so many other things I want to do
> 
> That's my problem I have so many patterns I want to try they are saved everywhere and now I have started saving charts and motifs too . Maybe if I did a little less looking and a lot more knitting I might actually get something done
> Sonja
> 
> 
> 
> And less time here as well would help knitting.Maybe a few other things not so good.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> So true, but they still need better information on the medications they prescribe. One of Dad's hospital visits they sent him home with scripts for several medications. At least one was the same thing he had at home and was taking, but a different name. We didn't know, and the pharmacy either didn't catch it, or just thought it had been changed, so didn't say anything. Of course, maintance meds were sent thru Express Scripts. Needless to say, he was taking double doses daily, until a nurse caught it on another visit. Can't remember if it was at the office, or back for another visit to the hospital.
> 
> I think once a med goes generic, it should have the same name, not multiple generic names, and all pharmacy companies should have to make them look exactly the same. Talk about confusion when you get sent a refill on something that you have been taking for years, and all of a sudden it looks totally different!


While ours medications all have different generiv names the packets also have to say what the medication is with the full name of the drug Works across most countries for most medications as well this way. But people need to understand this. And some different drugs are very closely related and shouldn't be taken with close relations.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> I have just had a similar problem my husband gets all his medication in a medi pack and because he is taking so many different tablets I always check them . This time one of his most important heart tablets was missing . Someone at the pharmacy had cancelled that one off his repeat prescription
> Sonja


And if he had no-one with enough understanding to check he could be in real trouble.


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> I agree with you. I have a friend who always answers calls when she's on the phone with me. She leaves me hanging and I think it's very rude.


I just ignore it most of the time. But if I am in a long winded conversation (usuallu with Maryanne) I say someone's ringing I must go. Or if I am expecting a call I need to take and the other person rang while I was waiting I will go to. But I get too confused to juggle the two calls anyway.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> is she planning on being a pediatrician? --- sam


Sure is


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Fixing dinner right now; meatballs rice & gravy with a veggie of some sort. Just wanted to post a couple of pictures. I got my Mystery KAL yarn in today (same one that cmaliza is doing) and just finished the first block (have to do 3 more like it) for week 1. I'm a little behind.
> 
> Also wanted to post pictures of my farm table DH is making. This top is the "test top" as DH says. When the white oak is finished curing he will redo the top using it. Here he is putting the first coat of poly on it.


His work looks stunning, well done to him.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I suffered from migraines so horribly about 30 years ago that I'd end up staying in my bed in a fetal position with the blinds and curtains drawn and the quilt over my head. I'd end up getting very sick to my stomach and throwing up == but then I knew it was on it's way out.
> 
> Then I started taking a supplement called Fever Few which is an herb that helps open the blood capillaries and permits better blood flow...Once I had taken those for about 4 weeks straight, I realized that the headaches I got from the drop in barometric pressures were no longer as severe, and by 3 months, I wasn't getting the headaches any longer. I still take one FeverFew a day and then if I see on the weather map that there's a low front coming through, then I start doubling up. It works for me and has for several other people...just be sure to ask your doctor about it.
> 
> I hope you get a good night's sleep and are pain-free in the morning.


I one of those others it works for- it was KTP that put me onto it. Checked with my pharmacist that it clashed with nothing I was on. He had never heard of Fever Few but could still check it for me. Maryanne is also taking it with reasonable success- but she keeps running out and going without for a while-and for some odd reason it doesn't work then.


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> Wild weekend here in Guernsey
> http://guernseypress.com/news/2015/02/23/high-seas-batter-west-coast-defences/stormpf7321116_900/


~~~AWESOME picture of the waves! Love those pictures....but hope no damage or injuries resulted. The power of nature sure comes through!


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> Wild weekend here in Guernsey
> http://guernseypress.com/news/2015/02/23/high-seas-batter-west-coast-defences/stormpf7321116_900/


~~~Before we had the bank rebuilt, strong waves on Lake Erie would make the house shake! Didn't help that a lot of the land is clay...very wobbly!


----------



## cmaliza

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I'm afraid the problem is the time factor. Time to see the patients , time to do hospital rounds, time to do record,claim, and forms patients need filled in , and then of course it would be really nice if the found some time to see their families and have a life. Doctors are spread too thin I'm afraid. I wouldn't have their job and responsibility for anything in the world.


~~~~You said it! I learned to eat really fast because Dad (an old fashioned doctor who made house calls with a big black bag!) only had a few minutes to eat before he was off and out again, but we tried to eat together. Seems the patients always knew when to call...during dinner! ahhhh....by-gone times!


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> I love those gorgeous colors! Makes me want to squish it in my fingers!


And it's exceptionally squishy as well. The type you would love to burrow into.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~You said it! I learned to eat really fast because Dad (an old fashioned doctor who made house calls with a big black bag!) only had a few minutes to eat before he was off and out again, but we tried to eat together. Seems the patients always knew when to call...during dinner! ahhhh....by-gone times!


And if I wanted seconds I needed to finish quickly!

I was looking at the long list of posts from me and wondering when someone would join me!


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Just checking in...briefly. I'm already 34 pages behind....DS comes in on Thursday for a brief visit, and SO much to do before he gets here. I really hope to get back on track next Monday. Today Chicago had elections....not too bad...didn't win...and didn't lose. Candidates have to get 50% + 1....Mayor Emmanuel did not get that, so he is in a runoff in April. Only problem is...our phone will still be going NUTS with campaign calls. It got REALLY annoying these past few days. We don't answer unless we know exactly who is calling....but it still rings, and then lengthy campaign pitches. pfui! Our alderman also is in a runoff. Of course, I am for the underdog in both races...but we still have hope alive!

We went to Wisconsin today....a nice drive, very brief snow flurries, got our tasks done, and got home safely.

DS comes in on Thursday...continuing a "tradition" that his hs started, and he is reluctant to give up. During his high school years, many of the families would take their kids out for a week or so during February to go on ski vacations...the school finally threw up their hands an instituted a ski week vacation in February! So, DS is coming here for a ski weekend. Southern Wisconsin has a small spot (Wilmot) that is just his speed....he and some friends like to come, spend a couple of nights in WI and on the slope. It's more of a reunion than serious skiing/snowboarding. We get to see him for a few hours.....I'll take any time! Love that guy!

That's my story for this week....I have to get my 3rd week's mystery afghan's directions written up....gotta' get a hircut, do some cooking, and some knitting....see you in a few days...stay out of trouble, but have some fun! Hugs...
Carol il/oh


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm doing Darowil's workshop and YAY....
> Not only did I figure out which hand and needle the yarn should be in if one stops in the middle of the row with sleep in between, but this sock, the last one...HAS NO HOLES IN THE HEELS. Cartwheel time!!! I see now that the holes were where the W&T wasn't done correctly or missed. I'm so proud right now of doing this but also of Darowil for her workshop. Love the heel and had no trouble seeing the wrap arounds now. I couldn't read my knitting before and think I missed picking them up on the way back in spots before. Yay...Now I'm all worn out. A little nap is in order. :XD: :XD: :XD: Someone else will have to do the cartwheels, but I'm doing them in my mind.


YEah for no holes. 
the yarn is always in the stitch you just knit (i don't leave at the end of heel row if I can avoid it so I don't get confused as to where I am with the w&ts though I can work it out). But as the yarn is always in the stitch just knitted you know that that stich needs to be in your right hand and from there you can work out which one to knit. Of course doesn't apply if at the end of a ROW. But if you stop in the middle or anywhere in a round it applies.

Just saw the sock- looks really good, well done and a lovely colour.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in...briefly. I'm already 34 pages behind....DS comes in on Thursday for a brief visit, and SO much to do before he gets here. I really hope to get back on track next Monday. Today Chicago had elections....not too bad...didn't win...and didn't lose. Candidates have to get 50% + 1....Mayor Emmanuel did not get that, so he is in a runoff in April. Only problem is...our phone will still be going NUTS with campaign calls. It got REALLY annoying these past few days. We don't answer unless we know exactly who is calling....but it still rings, and then lengthy campaign pitches. pfui! Our alderman also is in a runoff. Of course, I am for the underdog in both races...but we still have hope alive!
> 
> We went to Wisconsin today....a nice drive, very brief snow flurries, got our tasks done, and got home safely.
> 
> DS comes in on Thursday...continuing a "tradition" that his hs started, and he is reluctant to give up. During his high school years, many of the families would take their kids out for a week or so during February to go on ski vacations...the school finally threw up their hands an instituted a ski week vacation in February! So, DS is coming here for a ski weekend. Southern Wisconsin has a small spot (Wilmot) that is just his speed....he and some friends like to come, spend a couple of nights in WI and on the slope. It's more of a reunion than serious skiing/snowboarding. We get to see him for a few hours.....I'll take any time! Love that guy!
> 
> That's my story for this week....I have to get my 3rd week's mystery afghan's directions written up....gotta' get a hircut, do some cooking, and some knitting....see you in a few days...stay out of trouble, but have some fun! Hugs...
> Carol il/oh


How nice to get to see him even if only for a short while.


----------



## purl2diva

Darowil's,

I became a cricket fan when we lived in England. It is never shown here but the double century by the West Indian batter did briefly make the news here today. That must have been a great show.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Most places are the opposite I would have thought! It would be fun to do it sometime I sure but I'm sure you'd need to feel confident about driving on ice- or is it not too bad when it is this solid?


Driving on the lake ice is not the same as worrying about driving on the roads after sleet, it's not as slick, usually some ripples in it when it freezes & they drive slow on the ice roads


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have had the GKs here since last night, they will go to school & play school in the morning, then the other grandmother will pick them up until supper when dad gets home.
I went bowling this afternoon, took Addison with me she behaved very well. When we went t come home, ended up in a lineup of vehies as there was a very bad accident 2 mies from my house, I turned around, went back to town, then came home another road. DS ace home about an hour later & the vehicles were still backed up. We heard it wasn't locals & 2 were transferred to Saskatoon in bad shape. I guess we will probably hear more tomorrow. It was snowing like the devil this afternoon so maybe that was part of the cause.
Beautiful pictures posted today.
Well, must get off here & get to bed, night all


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> Hello my angels,
> I am so so so excited. Kathy called today (Kehinkle) She is in Jackson and is going to come get me tomorrow and we are going to three LYSs. Isnt that wonderful. I rarely get to go to a LYS, so this is going to be a real treat for me. I am excited to get to meet Kathy too.
> Also, I wound my hank of trekking and wound it into a cake. Then I sat it on my scale and wound it into two cakes. The one weighed weighed 94.5 before splitting. When I divided the one cake, I got one weighing 47 and one 47.5. I just cant get them divided right. I dont know whether it is my scale or my brain.
> 
> .


Hope you had/have a great time at the LYSs. 
You did really well with getting them dividied up. 1/2 gm is nothing in weight for yarn so don't worry about getting them exactly right- it really won't matter.


----------



## darowil

purl2diva said:


> Darowil's,
> 
> I became a cricket fan when we lived in England. It is never shown here but the double century by the West Indian batter did briefly make the news here today. That must have been a great show.


I have a brother living in Canberra where that game was and he decided not to go. He was kicking himself very hard during the game. I was following it on the net it sounded amazing. Six after six. A West Indian innings from the past that was.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Driving on the lake ice is not the same as worrying about driving on the roads after sleet, it's not as slick, usually some ripples in it when it freezes & they drive slow on the ice roads


Wondered if that was the case


----------



## darowil

EJS said:


> Wow I am really behind this week! Just getting able to post and you are up to 71 pages.
> I will get all the past news as I read along but will just go forward from here.
> Had a fun filled weekend even though there was a mishap with my DH. We went to a local area flea/swap market (check it out tiif you like at www.mesamarket.com )
> While stopped for a smoke break his knee gave out on him and he hit the ground. Luckily our SIL was with us and able to catch him before he hit full force. We had considered leaving but needed a way to get him to the truck. As it turned out a worker on a golf cart happened by and we asked him if he could take Marv to the scooter rental area. He happily did so. I met them there and we got a wheelchair rental. Marv said he didn't want to spoil our day so we continued on. Stopping for lunch and live music in the food court. All in all we spent 4 hours just looking around and spending time with the family.
> Now hubby has a swollen ankle and pain in his knee but refuses to see the doc (little did I know he had turned down the chance to see an onsite doc after his fall) but he is icing the ankle and insisting that it is feeling better.
> Sunday I spent in bed with migraine and fatigue. Fibro has flared up and I have been on slow go. Things are getting better daily though.
> Purplefi I see I missed your birthday so please accept my belated wishes for a wonderful year.
> Will catch up with everyone else as I can.
> Much love
> Evelyn


You sound a good pair right now with one leg and one head out of action. The thing with migraines is it isn't only the head out of action but most of hte body and especially the brain I find.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> It s a standing joke in our house every Christmas,what I will find in the fridge or microwave after the meal is done? It happens almost very time. I've started making a list, hope it's not Alzeimers but been happening for years.


I think as we get older we notice all the things we forget- and forget that we have always forgotten things!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Margaret. I need/should post a picture of the blanket chest he made me several years ago. He inlaid 7 different woods in it. It is something I really treasure.


darowil said:


> His work looks stunning, well done to him.


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> I am trying to have a calm, relaxing evening, as I want to get an early night and a good night's sleep. My poor husband is booked in for surgery on his knee tomorrow, and has to be at the hospital by 7.15. Of course, I shall have to drive him, as he certainly will not be able to drive himself home afterwards! It will be keyhole surgery, so he should be out later the same day, but we really do not know what to expect in terms of recovery, as we have had so many differing accounts. I have cancelled everything tomorrow, as I am assuming that once I bring him home, he will need a fair amount of assistance. We have been told that he will not be able to drive until all the swelling has gone, and that this could be up to three weeks, but beyond that, we will just have to wait and see!


Whatever form of aneasthesia they give him he should have an adult with him for the next 24 hours. People are not allowed home here after any form of day surgery if they won't have a responsible adult with them for 24 hours. And not allowed to drive for at least 24 hours either.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is how the out patient surgery here is also.


darowil said:


> Whatever form of aneasthesia they give him he should have an adult with him for the next 24 hours. People are not allowed home here after any form of day surgery if they won't have a responsible adult with them for 24 hours. And not allowed to drive for at least 24 hours either.


----------



## Gweniepooh

OKay...finished the 4 blocks for week 1 of the mystery KAL and now have finished 1 of the 4 for week 2. Here is what week 2's block looks like. Off to make 3 more....well, maybe just 1 one more tonight and 2 in the morning. It is just after 1 a.m. here. LOL


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> OKay...finished the 4 blocks for week 1 of the mystery KAL and now have finished 1 of the 4 for week 2. Here is what week 2's block looks like. Off to make 3 more....well, maybe just 1 one more tonight and 2 in the morning. It is just after 1 a.m. here. LOL


You seem to be catching up OK- looking good.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have just noticed I've got a twist in my cowl- I think I will persevere though, I have come such a long way- don't feel like unpicking!


I've done that! Make it a mock-moebius and only you will know. It's your inner designer "what did it"........


----------



## TNS

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you are having a lovely day. The coven looks spellbinding :thumbup:


I second that! Love your turn of phrase Normaedern. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Bulldog and Kehinkle, do have a good time together wxploring the local yarn stores, and don't do anything I wouldn't! :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

gagesmom said:


> Now there is one in NB size and 3 month size.


Knitting ninja strikes again! They're lovely, Mel. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> I've done that! Make it a mock-moebius and only you will know. It's your inner designer "what did it"........


I managed to put two twists in one I was doing- one deliberate but managed another as well. ANd it was too hard to tell for sure whether I had an extra though I suspected that I did.


----------



## TNS

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Before we had the bank rebuilt, strong waves on Lake Erie would make the house shake! Didn't help that a lot of the land is clay...very wobbly!


That sounds scary! The storms here have eroded some of the coastal roads, sea wall and slipways, but not homes.. Thank goodness!


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> And it's exceptionally squishy as well. The type you would love to burrow into.


Oooooh....I can just imagine.......


----------



## angelam

budasha said:


> What is the name of the next one? I haven't seen it advertised.


It's called The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel. It's being released here this week I think.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> I've done that! Make it a mock-moebius and only you will know. It's your inner designer "what did it"........


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> I think as we get older we notice all the things we forget- and forget that we have always forgotten things!


But if you forget what you've forgotten you don't even remember that you've forgotten!


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Margaret. I need/should post a picture of the blanket chest he made me several years ago. He inlaid 7 different woods in it. It is something I really treasure.


It sounds gorgeous! I would love to see a picture of it.


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Whatever form of aneasthesia they give him he should have an adult with him for the next 24 hours. People are not allowed home here after any form of day surgery if they won't have a responsible adult with them for 24 hours. And not allowed to drive for at least 24 hours either.


Same here. You can have a perfectly normal conversation with someone after an anaesthetic but then find later that they have no recollection of it.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> But if you forget what you've forgotten you don't even remember that you've forgotten!


But sometimes you know you have forgotten something, but not what you forgot. Oh your wife kindly tells you- David knows he often forgets things because I kindly tell him!


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> And if he had no-one with enough understanding to check he could be in real trouble.


They knew I wasn't very happy , and I did point out that someone else might not check there medication thoroughly . They did say they would be having words with whoever had done it . I always check everything even my grocery receipt . It is surprising how many times I get over charged for something . If it's pennies I don't bother but sometimes it can be pounds and them I want back 
Sonja


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> But sometimes you know you have forgotten something, but not what you forgot. Oh your wife kindly tells you- David knows he often forgets things because I kindly tell him!


But I haven't got a wife!


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> But I haven't got a wife!


Fortunately I don't either! So therefore we have no one to tell us what we forget. Maybe we really forget lots!


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Hope you had/have a great time at the LYSs.
> You did really well with getting them dividied up. 1/2 gm is nothing in weight for yarn so don't worry about getting them exactly right- it really won't matter.


Betty I hope you and Kathy have a lovely time too . Look forward to seeing a picture of what you both bought 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> OKay...finished the 4 blocks for week 1 of the mystery KAL and now have finished 1 of the 4 for week 2. Here is what week 2's block looks like. Off to make 3 more....well, maybe just 1 one more tonight and 2 in the morning. It is just after 1 a.m. here. LOL


Another great looking block , I'm looking forward to seeing what it looks like when finished
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

angelam said:


> It sounds gorgeous! I would love to see a picture of it.


I'll second that. I would love to see a picture too 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> Knitting in the Round: 10 Knit Sock Patterns and Knitted Slipper Patterns
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/Knitting-in-the-Round-Knit-Sock-Patterns-Knitted-Slipper-Patterns-Free-eBook


  Ta Sam


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> I've got some red on the white t-shirt I was wearing today- remind sme I should deal with it. Suspect it came from one of the yarns from Sock World.
> 
> Our tea turned out very well depsite a few major issues. First the cheeses cake jumped out the fridge onto the floor and splattered itself. Fortunately I was the shops when I was notified of the kamikaze cheese cake. Hung up, thought of something else rang Maryanne who found the recipe for an apple dish. Th emade the lasagne, put it altogether nicelu and then remebered that I had not yet put the cheese into the cheese sauce! I was ready to break down and give up at this stage. Then Vicky came up with the idea of carefully lifting up the lasagne noodles and sprinkling cheese between the layers htis way. And it worked very well turned out to be a delicous lasagne. ANd the apple dish worked very well as well. Half way through the meal I remembered that I had nibbles for pre meal! So not the most organised effort I have ever had, but tasted good. And for those of us who aren't fussy we have a mushed up choclate and apricot cheescake in the fridge as well.


Oh dear... a kamikazee cheesecake! LOL But the lasagne and apple dish sound yum. Glad they all turned out fine.


----------



## sugarsugar

angelam said:


> After a recent eye check the optician suggested I have a blood test. He wrote to my GP and after about three weeks I received a letter enclosing a request form which I could take to the local hospital. The form was in someone elses name, dob and address and requesting different tests! I rang the surgery and had a rant to which the receptionist said "Oh dear, that's not good is it". I'm still waiting for a new form and presume the other person is still waiting for hers - I hope it's not urgent!


 :shock: :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....don't laugh too hard....we have SNOW!!! We MIGHT even get 1-2 inches accumulated! Sydney (dog) LOVES IT! Roads are clear but it is sticking to the ground. It is a whopping 32 F and is suppose to get up to 43 so it will melt but we have SNOW! LOL


Woo hoo! :shock: At least Sydney loves it even if no one else does.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm doing Darowil's workshop and YAY....
> Not only did I figure out which hand and needle the yarn should be in if one stops in the middle of the row with sleep in between, but this sock, the last one...HAS NO HOLES IN THE HEELS. Cartwheel time!!! I see now that the holes were where the W&T wasn't done correctly or missed. I'm so proud right now of doing this but also of Darowil for her workshop. Love the heel and had no trouble seeing the wrap arounds now. I couldn't read my knitting before and think I missed picking them up on the way back in spots before. Yay...Now I'm all worn out. A little nap is in order. :XD: :XD: :XD: Someone else will have to do the cartwheels, but I'm doing them in my mind.


 :thumbup: Well done!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Chris! The crises have to be taking a toll.
> I am hoping to use the cowl for myself- it will go well with my denims!


 :thumbup: Not sure if I commented yesterday about your cowl, love the colour.


----------



## sugarsugar

Normaedern said:


> Tami, great sock and lovely Arriana :thumbup:


Ditto to both..


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Happy Birthday, PurpleFi!!!!!
> 
> Love the table top, Gwen.
> 
> I am going to check into the Fever Few, Rookie. I get barometric-pressure related migraines too...I also have a neck injury so am never sure what is caused from what...until I check the weather  It would be an interesting experiment, if the Fever Few doesn't interfere with other meds.
> 
> Love everyone's socks!!! Dishcloths and socks are my go-to projects, if I don't have any other gifts to make
> 
> Made myself a coffee-mocha (?) this morning. I got out my 16 oz. mug and filled half with milk and warmed it in the microwave for 1 minute. Then I poured coffee on top of the warm milk almost to the top. THEN I added a few spoons of hot cocoa mix (with marshmallows). I know it sounds weird but it is delicious!
> 
> I've got a couple of photos of baby shower gifts for Baby Johnson. I had such a good time! The shower took place at an art studio (one of those places where you can select and glaze greenware and they will fire it for you). We got to make pendants out of glass. They are being fired now. It will be fun to see how mine turns out  After the art activity, we had sandwiches and other snacks and dear daughter-in-law opened her gifts. Not exactly an intimate setting but it was really different and fun.


Aaw so cute :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Took sock off 9" circular, too pitzy. Much easier with dbl points.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Would love to go to a flea market like this one. Sounds like it was fun except for Marv getting hurt. Prayers being said for a full and quick recovery of his ankle and knee. Also prayers said that your migraine and fatique will quickly dissapate. {{{{{HUGS}}}}


EJS... from me too.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Railyn said:


> We have all kinds of trouble with our pharmacy, We have to use it because of the insurance but they mess things up frequently. We have to be very careful to double check them. Yes, it is worrysome!


The pharmacy chain I use likes to substitute generic brands for script brands. Most of the time this is not an issue, but sometimes the generic is a different formula. It matters not to me if formulas are same, but sometimes they are too different. One of the heart meds I used to be on has a generic that is completely different formula and a different dosage. I refused to have the generic in that instance and a note was put on my computer file. There was no difference in price as both were covered under our price subsidy scheme. No longer on that med as I developed a nasty cough which was a known side effect and had the doc change it to something that did not cause the cough.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Night all. On p41 but little computer is giving me fits, not doing what I want. Hoping off to do a safe shutdown.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Now there is one in NB size and 3 month size.


They're so cute...I love the yarn. I sure wish I could knit half as fast as you..I'm a real slowpoke!
Junek


----------



## darowil

Well just followed the end of a very exciting and close World Cup crickewt match. Irleand beat the UAE with only 3 balls to spare. MAryanne and I were very involved.
At the end we were both using the same internet site and the same phone app on the same internet connection. And they would come through at different times on the corresponding site, and sometimes one would be before the other. One time my computer came through, then the app on Maryannes and then mine before her computer. But other times her computer came through first, sometimes the app, sometimes the computers. No way of knowing which was going to come first. We were both going for Ireland so very happy we are now. Ireland are doing well so far, though they do have very tough games to come. However there first win was an unexpected one, this one not so much so.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo... today's snow was completely gone by 2 p.m. but they have now put out another weather warning. We are suppose to get 2" of the white stuff starting around noon tomorrow (Wed.) in my area & even farther south and up to 6" or a bit more where Marianne is in North Georgia. Such a different reaction here than in the northern areas of the USA. The are already advising schools to either release early tomorrow or not open at all. Several districts in North GA are already closing for tomorrow. Just goes to show how if you aren't used to such weather and are not very prepared then even a small amount really affects folks. Last year there were hundreds of folks that ended up spending the night on the expressways around Atlanta because of snow conditions and not being prepared for it. Already in the Atlanta area they are starting to spread stuff on the expressways in hopes of avoiding such a backup as last year.


We had about an inch of new snow yesterday afternoon and evening that hadn't been predicted!! Now they're talking about 3-8" again tonight and tomorrow!!
Is it spring yet!!? 
I really feel bad about complaining when so many of you are measuring snow in feet instead of inches!! But you notice, I'm still complaining!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

purl2diva said:


> Darowil's,
> 
> I became a cricket fan when we lived in England. It is never shown here but the double century by the West Indian batter did briefly make the news here today. That must have been a great show.


Every once I awhile can get cricket, I was surprised when I first found it.


----------



## Normaedern

gagesmom said:


> Almost 4:15 pm and we are in for the night.
> Thought I would share a few pics.....


That looks cold but the furbabies are cuddly. Great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

sassafras123 said:


> Me too. Looking forward to second one. Fantasized if I could do that in old age, but a) too far from kids, b) too much noise and confusion with FM and c) don't know about medical care. But great little fantasy, especially if Richard Greer will be there!


Exactly :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Not sure if I commented yesterday about your cowl, love the colour.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Morning everyone 7:30am here and I am up making lunch for Gage and getting clothes ready. I have to work today from 10:00 to 6:30. Long day but then I am off til Sunday.

Gwen I love the squares 

Betty and Kathy have a great time together at the LYS'S 

Off I go ttyl


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Birthday to Pammie1234

Happy Happy Birthday!

I noticed in your bio, that you may have a new puppy- sounds lovely!


----------



## darowil

I nearly beat Julie in wishing you a Happy Birthday Pammie- came on to do so. Hope you have a lovely day
For those who remember Althea it is here birthday today as well. Glad I noticed it as I will see her tomorrow so can wish her a happy birthday.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I nearly beat Julie in wishing you a Happy Birthday Pammie- came on to do so. Hope you have a lovely day
> For those who remember Althea it is here birthday today as well. Glad I noticed it as I will see her tomorrow so can wish her a happy birthday.


Oh dear! It is not mean't to be a contest! I PM'd Althea as we never see her here now!


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> I am knitting a crossover cardigan and I have just realised I have knit a right hand side instead of the left . 😱 lucky for me it was my first side , now I just have to remember to knit this side for the left . That's what I get for knitting while reading here, just caught my mistake in time
> Sonja


I did the similarities last sweater I knit. Except I was knitting both sides at once so they would be the same. Boy were they ever the same. 😱😱


----------



## NanaCaren

Happy birthday to the birthday girls! &#127874;&#127874;


----------



## Normaedern

Happy Birthday to Pammie from Wales!


----------



## Grannypeg

Happy Birthday Pammie. Enjoy your special day!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! It is not mean't to be a contest! I PM'd Althea as we never see her here now!


I'm only joking- though when I noticed Pammie I did think that you hadn't yet posted it- usually I'm too far behind! Shoul dbe off to bed though, especially as I do have the Thursday KP group tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern

DD is coming home today after her few days away after the wedding. I am no longer needed for babysitting duties. It will be very quiet here.


----------



## darowil

The ads have gone mad- I've got one to pay off my NZ student loan!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I'm only joking- though when I noticed Pammie I did think that you hadn't yet posted it- usually I'm too far behind! Shoul dbe off to bed though, especially as I do have the Thursday KP group tomorrow.


It is really good that the Adelaide people meet up- my one attempt to meet a local KP member was a real damp squib- she thought I was just cadging a ride home!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> DD is coming home today after her few days away after the wedding. I am no longer needed for babysitting duties. It will be very quiet here.


But lots more incentive to sit and knit!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> The ads have gone mad- I've got one to pay off my NZ student loan!


Err????? NZ Student??????? I never did have a very high opinion of this govt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but that is a bit ridiculous!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/afternoon/evening from Great Bend where it has just started snowing. It is a lovely -8.8c/16f at 07:56, so much warmer than what we have been experiencing. Seth will be here again today, we are going to try to make cookies or chocolate cake. He couldn't decide last night. 

Today's coffee 

Healing thoughts to those in need. Extra energy to those facing surgery today. 
Hugs for all. Smile at a stranger &#128522;&#128522; As hard as it is to remember karma kicks the bits of those who do/speak ill of others. So erase the nasty by good thoughts about others.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening from Great Bend where it has just started snowing. It is a lovely -8.8c/16f at 07:56, so much warmer than what we have been experiencing. Seth will be here again today, we are going to try to make cookies or chocolate cake. He couldn't decide last night.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Extra energy to those facing surgery today.
> Hugs for all. Smile at a stranger 😊😊 As hard as it is to remember karma kicks the bits of those who do/speak ill of others. So erase the nasty by good thoughts about others.


It still looks cold at Great Bend!


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> DD is coming home today after her few days away after the wedding. I am no longer needed for babysitting duties. It will be very quiet here.


I find it is always very quiet when the kids go home.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Happy Birthday Pammie1234 (hope that is right). Gotta get moving, breakfast at church this AM, then busy day. Still have 1/3 of the class and test to finish. TTYL


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening from Great Bend where it has just started snowing. It is a lovely -8.8c/16f at 07:56, so much warmer than what we have been experiencing. Seth will be here again today, we are going to try to make cookies or chocolate cake. He couldn't decide last night.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Extra energy to those facing surgery today.
> Hugs for all. Smile at a stranger 😊😊 As hard as it is to remember karma kicks the bits of those who do/speak ill of others. So erase the nasty by good thoughts about others.


Good afternoon Caren. Lovely coffee and lovely, if cold, pictures as usual. Thank you. I've just got back from my Wednesday walk which was extremely muddy ! So I'm sitting here with my feet up eating some lunch. Tramping along with heavy mud on your boots is so much more tiring than just a brisk walk!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It still looks cold at Great Bend!


It is cold but not subzero temps at the moment. Eventually it will warm up! I have faith


----------



## angelam

Pammie 1234, Happy Birthday from the UK. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good afternoon Caren. Lovely coffee and lovely, if cold, pictures as usual. Thank you. I've just got back from my Wednesday walk which was extremely muddy ! So I'm sitting here with my feet up eating some lunch. Tramping along with heavy mud on your boots is so much more tiring than just a brisk walk!


Good afternoon Anglea! Thank you. No outdoor walking for me at the moment, I will wait for the snow to stop. Muddy sounds good ablut now. 👍😁😊 I woild welcome the mud on my boots. I am thinking maybe I need to go to the barn and walk up and down the steps a few times.


----------



## Swedenme

angelam said:


> Pammie 1234, Happy Birthday from the UK. I hope you have a wonderful day.


Happy birthday from me too ,hope you have a lovely perfect day .
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Darowil, I have always though being a successful cook is winging the mistakes. :thumbup:


It is some of my best meals have been mistakes. 😐😯 some of my worst meals have been ones that I followed the receipt to the letter.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening from Great Bend where it has just started snowing. It is a lovely -8.8c/16f at 07:56, so much warmer than what we have been experiencing. Seth will be here again today, we are going to try to make cookies or chocolate cake. He couldn't decide last night.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Extra energy to those facing surgery today.
> Hugs for all. Smile at a stranger 😊😊 As hard as it is to remember karma kicks the bits of those who do/speak ill of others. So erase the nasty by good thoughts about others.


It looks very cold there. Here is the opposite it's fairly warm and sunny . The weather forecast has been saying since Sunday that we are in for some cold wintry weather but I keep waking up to blue skies . Today is forecast heavy rain but like I say it's sunny . One of these days they might get it right 
Sonja


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, I couldn't get the download to show a picture. I'm not much help on why it downloaded instead of going into your photo program, but know someone else will know more.


Sorry, I meant to post it yesterday and forgot!


----------



## KateB

purl2diva said:


> Betty
> 
> Enjoy your day with Kathy. I'm sure you will have a great time together.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Best sock heel so far. Love it.
> 
> Thanks Darowil. I really enjoy this heel and find it fun to do.


I love your socks 👍👍😍 took a while but I found them 😁😬


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Err????? NZ Student??????? I never did have a very high opinion of this govt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but that is a bit ridiculous!


Don't really think it is the government getting the ads to me. It's however the ads are determined that is strange.
Maybe they want people to pay them off- and that makes sense becuase then they will get the money.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon Anglea! Thank you. No outdoor walking for me at the moment, I will wait for the snow to stop. Muddy sounds good ablut now. 👍😁😊 I woild welcome the mud on my boots. I am thinking maybe I need to go to the barn and walk up and down the steps a few times.


Hows the wrist Caren?


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Pammie1234
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday!
> 
> I noticed in your bio, that you may have a new puppy- sounds lovely!


A very happy birthday, Pammie!!!
Thanks, Julie, I never think to look for birthdays. I'm glad you're always "on your toes".
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> WEll done, Tami!! The socks are great.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Now I'm really going--managed to get all the way through the posts made so far.


Thank you.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> I nearly beat Julie in wishing you a Happy Birthday Pammie- came on to do so. Hope you have a lovely day
> For those who remember Althea it is here birthday today as well. Glad I noticed it as I will see her tomorrow so can wish her a happy birthday.


And wish her a happy birthday for me, too, although she doesn't know me. We can never have too many birthday wishes!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> this was on facebook.....perfectly describes where I live. LOL
> 
> Would someone tell me how to load it as a picture. I could only do it as a download.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Best sock heel so far. Love it.
> 
> Thanks Darowil. I really enjoy this heel and find it fun to do.


Nice job!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami- and for including Fale.


Always


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> I love your socks Daralene and Tami! And Tami Arianna is sure growing fast. What a lovely little girl.
> 
> I just did a major splurge. I ordered the Karbonz Interchangable needles; my excuse is I got our tax refund today. I'm going to blame Rookie for this since she told me how wonderful the karbonz were and I bought the Karbonz DPNs. Next splurge (goodness knows when that will be) will be to get the 16" karbonz set. I can not wait until the order arrives. I got a discount on them plus free shipping. Woohoo!
> 
> Oh, by the way....snow has already stopped/turned to light rain and is melting.


Arriana is walking a little bit. She is getting more and more confident . Congratulations on buying the needles. I'm glad the snow is melting for you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> It looks very cold there. Here is the opposite it's fairly warm and sunny . The weather forecast has been saying since Sunday that we are in for some cold wintry weather but I keep waking up to blue skies . Today is forecast heavy rain but like I say it's sunny . One of these days they might get it right
> Sonja


Today it is warm or at least warmer than lately. Still snowing and falling faster, big fluffy flakes. Very pretty to watch not fun to drive in. Maybe one day soon you might get wintry weather. Blue skies are nice to wake too. Our weather people don't always get things right either. We have only a 40% change of light snow. Hahaha


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It is cold but not subzero temps at the moment. Eventually it will warm up! I have faith


Where Zoe lives was down to -34 C last time I looked, and I guess that would be without any wind-chill factor. It does seem, from here to have been an exceptional winter, as has ours been an exceptional summer!
plus, each day brings you closer to spring.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> It really is therapy on two sticks!


I've always told M it was cheaper than going to a therapist! Sometimes he disagrees about it if he sees the bill for yarn! But he does like his socks, hats and gloves that I have made him. When I start a new pair of socks, his first question is "Who are those for" hoping they are for him.


----------



## tami_ohio

Normaedern said:


> Tami, great sock and lovely Arriana :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening from Great Bend where it has just started snowing. It is a lovely -8.8c/16f at 07:56, so much warmer than what we have been experiencing. Seth will be here again today, we are going to try to make cookies or chocolate cake. He couldn't decide last night.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Extra energy to those facing surgery today.
> Hugs for all. Smile at a stranger 😊😊 As hard as it is to remember karma kicks the bits of those who do/speak ill of others. So erase the nasty by good thoughts about others.


Good morning, Caren!! Let us know what Seth decides to bake today! I know it will be yummy. We're expecting 3-8 inches more of snow tonight and tomorrow. I already remarked that I might as well be back in NY state.
The snow we got last Tuesday was waiting for more, as my mom used to say!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:



> Arriana is beautiful, even when unhappy!


Thank you, we think so!


----------



## tami_ohio

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Happy Birthday, PurpleFi!!!!!
> 
> Love the table top, Gwen.
> 
> I am going to check into the Fever Few, Rookie. I get barometric-pressure related migraines too...I also have a neck injury so am never sure what is caused from what...until I check the weather  It would be an interesting experiment, if the Fever Few doesn't interfere with other meds.
> 
> Love everyone's socks!!! Dishcloths and socks are my go-to projects, if I don't have any other gifts to make
> 
> Made myself a coffee-mocha (?) this morning. I got out my 16 oz. mug and filled half with milk and warmed it in the microwave for 1 minute. Then I poured coffee on top of the warm milk almost to the top. THEN I added a few spoons of hot cocoa mix (with marshmallows). I know it sounds weird but it is delicious!
> 
> I've got a couple of photos of baby shower gifts for Baby Johnson. I had such a good time! The shower took place at an art studio (one of those places where you can select and glaze greenware and they will fire it for you). We got to make pendants out of glass. They are being fired now. It will be fun to see how mine turns out  After the art activity, we had sandwiches and other snacks and dear daughter-in-law opened her gifts. Not exactly an intimate setting but it was really different and fun.


Beautiful work Kathy! Can you share the pattern for the owl basket? Or where to find it?

Oh and before I forget, you wanted to know how I like the afterthought heel. It's a little fiddly trying to pick up the stitches where you put in the waste yarn, and I used a combination of knitgirlllls and very pink's you tube videos to do it. It isn't hard to do, and seems to fit DD well. I printed the pattern from somewhere, can't remember where, and can't find it! I used 2.75mm collage needles, and they are too small for me. I used the same stitch count that I always do. I am guessing that the Kollage needles run small? Anyone have any input on that?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Don't really think it is the government getting the ads to me. It's however the ads are determined that is strange.
> Maybe they want people to pay them off- and that makes sense becuase then they will get the money.


Oh it is definitely Govt Policy- they are heftily into getting people to pay back their loans- I have to pay just enough to cover the interest- which at least stops it escalating even further. (I get lots of letters from IRD which probably balances out what I am paying back!)


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> A very happy birthday, Pammie!!!
> Thanks, Julie, I never think to look for birthdays. I'm glad you're always "on your toes".
> Junek


Thanks June! I go down to the bottom of the digest as of habit now and usually work my way back up, to see if anything catches my eye on main.


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Same here. You can have a perfectly normal conversation with someone after an anaesthetic but then find later that they have no recollection of it.


That happened to me when the *anaesthetist* spoke to me after an op to tell me that I was very difficult to intubate & that I should let any other doctors know this before any further operations. Fast forward to 3 years later after another op, when the *same* woman was at my bedside very irate because I had not informed them...that was the moment that I first recalled what she had said last time! Plus you would have imagined she wrote it in my notes last time and should perhaps have read them before the op this time?..!! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I've always told M it was cheaper than going to a therapist! Sometimes he disagrees about it if he sees the bill for yarn! But he does like his socks, hats and gloves that I have made him. When I start a new pair of socks, his first question is "Who are those for" hoping they are for him.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> But I haven't got a wife!


I have always said next time round I don't want a husband, I want a wife! :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, we think so!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I have always said next time round I don't want a husband, I want a wife! :roll:


I have often said that is what I would like!


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear... a kamikazee cheesecake! LOL But the lasagne and apple dish sound yum. Glad they all turned out fine.


I'm not a great fan of cheese and I only put it on the top of my lasagne. I just use a white sauce through the rest of it.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Hows the wrist Caren?


It is getting there another week in the base, the back to the doctor to see if I cantake it off. I have been doing knitting as therapy, slow going but I have one glove nearly finished. Two more at different stages of doneness


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I'm not a great fan of cheese and I only put it on the top of my lasagne. I just use a white sauce through the rest of it.


Which is how it is in some of my Italian Recipe books! - usually a nice Bechamel type though!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Love your socks Tammi , Arriana is adorable . She must have really wanted her mom to cry that long
> Sonja


Thank you. Yes, she did. Arriana has been extremely attached to her mom since birth. She didn't want anything to do with daddy even right after she was born. She is a year old now. Arriana did really good. She even sat in grandpa's lap (she is just now starting to go to him for a couple of minutes) for almost an hour watching TV and eating a snack, which let me get dinner in the oven. She didn't cry, and played nicely for about 3 hours before she started. Amber doesn't leave her with anyone very often because of it.


----------



## KateB

Happy Birthday Pammie and Althea!


----------



## tami_ohio

gottastch said:


> Thanks Kathleendoris! Yes, it is a boy. Due date is April 10th but after dear daughter-in-law fell on the ice last week, they did an ultrasound to make sure all was well (it is), and baby is measuring a little ahead of schedule. We will just have to see when he decides he wants to come out, I guess


I am so glad that they are both fine after the fall!


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> I'm not a great fan of cheese and I only put it on the top of my lasagne. I just use a white sauce through the rest of it.


My youngest son does not like cheese but he will eat pizza, pharmos , lasagne grilled cheese sandwiches and cheese with garlic and chives in 😳!!!!
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon and thank you all for my birthday wishes. I have had a lovely time with the coven and we had a picnic lunch in my lounge.
> I've got my bag packed and ready for a few days away with some KP friends.
> and now I am going to sit and knit


A very nice way to spend your birthday! It was nice to see your face again!


----------



## tami_ohio

EJS said:


> Wow I am really behind this week! Just getting able to post and you are up to 71 pages.
> I will get all the past news as I read along but will just go forward from here.
> Had a fun filled weekend even though there was a mishap with my DH. We went to a local area flea/swap market (check it out tiif you like at www.mesamarket.com )
> While stopped for a smoke break his knee gave out on him and he hit the ground. Luckily our SIL was with us and able to catch him before he hit full force. We had considered leaving but needed a way to get him to the truck. As it turned out a worker on a golf cart happened by and we asked him if he could take Marv to the scooter rental area. He happily did so. I met them there and we got a wheelchair rental. Marv said he didn't want to spoil our day so we continued on. Stopping for lunch and live music in the food court. All in all we spent 4 hours just looking around and spending time with the family.
> Now hubby has a swollen ankle and pain in his knee but refuses to see the doc (little did I know he had turned down the chance to see an onsite doc after his fall) but he is icing the ankle and insisting that it is feeling better.
> Sunday I spent in bed with migraine and fatigue. Fibro has flared up and I have been on slow go. Things are getting better daily though.
> Purplefi I see I missed your birthday so please accept my belated wishes for a wonderful year.
> Will catch up with everyone else as I can.
> Much love
> Evelyn


It sounds like you had a nice day, even tho your DH had problems. I feel you on the FM. Feel better soon! Sending gentle hugs.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is how it is in some of my Italian Recipe books! - usually a nice Bechamel type though!


That's what I use in my lasagne , I also use bechamel sauce to make chicken Parmesan


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> It is getting there another week in the base, the back to the doctor to see if I cantake it off. I have been doing knitting as therapy, slow going but I have one glove nearly finished. Two more at different stages of doneness


They look lovely ,I like the purple colour 
Sonja


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh it is definitely Govt Policy- they are heftily into getting people to pay back their loans- I have to pay just enough to cover the interest- which at least stops it escalating even further. (I get lots of letters from IRD which probably balances out what I am paying back!)


We don't have to pay back anything at all as long as our income remains below a certain level. No interest payable although the the losn does up by the cost of living each year. So far I have paid back none as I have not earned enough since getting the debt. And am not likely to either now- so in effect I will have received my uni education free (when I did my Bachelor of Nursing it was a free course. ANd since I did the post-graduate studies my income has never been all that much). I do think it is a good way. Impossible to provide free higher education to everyone, this way if you come from a lower economic group you can still go to uni (living expenses do become an issue but can be surmounted unlike uni fees could be if they had to be paid). And if for any reason you never do earn much money you are not faced with having to use some of your limited income to repay the loan.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, Arriana is so adorable. I'm thinking it was missing mom and possibly being tired. What gorgeous eyes. Bravo to mom for posing like she did with a baby in her arms to show off that great sock. Sam is great with patterns, tips, and recipes. That is a beautiful pattern and your DD should be very happy.
> 
> Julie, So great that the cowl will serve as a hood too. I love those and they are so needed to cover the head when one doesn't have a hat but is wearing their cowl.


Thank you. And, yes, that was why she cried so much. Amber can do almost anything with Arriana attached! Actually, she "wore" Arriana for months, as that was the only way she could get anything done. She got a baby sling for a shower gift, and is still using it. She has also found a baby wearing group where she can borrow, like a library book, different types of wraps designed for "wearing" your baby, and has been taught how to wrap and tie them. She likes it so much that she has taken a course to be able to teach baby wearing. It is actually easier on your back to wear the baby in a sling or wrap than it is to carry them the way we always do!


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Yes, she did. Arriana has been extremely attached to her mom since birth. She didn't want anything to do with daddy even right after she was born. She is a year old now. Arriana did really good. She even sat in grandpa's lap (she is just now starting to go to him for a couple of minutes) for almost an hour watching TV and eating a snack, which let me get dinner in the oven. She didn't cry, and played nicely for about 3 hours before she started. Amber doesn't leave her with anyone very often because of it.


Those type of kids are exhausting- ask me how I know. Oddly enough it was Vicky my now independent one. The one who as a baby didn't care who had her is now very dependent on us.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> It s a standing joke in our house every Christmas,what I will find in the fridge or microwave after the meal is done? It happens almost very time. I've started making a list, hope it's not Alzeimers but been happening for years.


Bonnie, that is not a sign of Alzheimer's, it's a syndrome! And you have great company, cause I do it too, and so do a lot of people I know!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> I'm not a great fan of cheese and I only put it on the top of my lasagne. I just use a white sauce through the rest of it.


We all like it nice and cheesy.
Have you lost the boot? How is the leg feeling now?


----------



## tami_ohio

gottastch said:


> It is from the book 60 More Quick Baby Knits


Thanks! I just ordered a used one from Amazon


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> It is getting there another week in the base, the back to the doctor to see if I cantake it off. I have been doing knitting as therapy, slow going but I have one glove nearly finished. Two more at different stages of doneness


Knitting can be useful at times! Well often actually. Hopefully it will be better in the week so you can least get it off for some of the time.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kathleendoris said:


> I am trying to have a calm, relaxing evening, as I want to get an early night and a good night's sleep. My poor husband is booked in for surgery on his knee tomorrow, and has to be at the hospital by 7.15. Of course, I shall have to drive him, as he certainly will not be able to drive himself home afterwards! It will be keyhole surgery, so he should be out later the same day, but we really do not know what to expect in terms of recovery, as we have had so many differing accounts. I have cancelled everything tomorrow, as I am assuming that once I bring him home, he will need a fair amount of assistance. We have been told that he will not be able to drive until all the swelling has gone, and that this could be up to three weeks, but beyond that, we will just have to wait and see!


Sending prayers for your DH, you, and the dr.;s and staff caring for him.


----------



## darowil

ANd I really must go this time- almost 1am here. So see you all tomorrow sometime.


----------



## tami_ohio

TNS said:


> Well, you could warn all your friends and relations what you would say!


 :lol: As I almost never answer the house phone anymore because of the telemarketers, all the friends and family call the cell phone, so I would be pretty safe answering the house phone that way! Hmm, next time I am in the kitchen when it rings and can see the caller ID, I might just have to do that! Oh am I bad!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Where Zoe lives was down to -34 C last time I looked, and I guess that would be without any wind-chill factor. It does seem, from here to have been an exceptional winter, as has ours been an exceptional summer!
> plus, each day brings you closer to spring.


We have had -30c+ several times this winter. A good coldwinter will let more of the spring flowers bloom. I am looking forward to that.


----------



## vabchnonnie

sassafras123 said:


> Took sock off 9" circular, too pitzy. Much easier with dbl points.


Desert Joy - what do you mean, pitzy. I've been interested in trying the circulars for my socks, but what? VA Sharon


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: It does go slow when you don't enjoy the pattern. I got this yarn so long ago, maybe 13 yrs. ago. Had started lessons at a LYS but never finished the lessons. They've just been sitting there waiting to be finished for so long. Well still not done. Need to do the cuff. Definitely see the advantage to 2 @ a time. No counting rows to make sure they match or having socks different lengths.


It is very pretty yarn, and you will enjoy wearing them. To be honest, even tho I usually make my socks 2 @ a time, they are on separate needles. I just lay them against each other to check measurements, and I match the starting point on the yarn. If I have a 100 g ball, I wind it into 2 balls with my ball winder and kitchen scale. If I have to pull out a lot to match them, no big deal, as I use it at the toe if I run out. I still don't like doing them toe up.


----------



## gottastch

tami_ohio - thanks for the information on the afterthought heel. I purchased a book called Sock Architecture (by Lara Neel) that I have been looking at...different heels to make, etc. Really fun to make the same thing in a different way (socks)


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo... today's snow was completely gone by 2 p.m. but they have now put out another weather warning. We are suppose to get 2" of the white stuff starting around noon tomorrow (Wed.) in my area & even farther south and up to 6" or a bit more where Marianne is in North Georgia. Such a different reaction here than in the northern areas of the USA. The are already advising schools to either release early tomorrow or not open at all. Several districts in North GA are already closing for tomorrow. Just goes to show how if you aren't used to such weather and are not very prepared then even a small amount really affects folks. Last year there were hundreds of folks that ended up spending the night on the expressways around Atlanta because of snow conditions and not being prepared for it. Already in the Atlanta area they are starting to spread stuff on the expressways in hopes of avoiding such a backup as last year.


I hope you don't get that much, and travel isn't affected the way is was then! Get your errands in early, then snuggle in with Sydney and the fire.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> But lots more incentive to sit and knit!


I intend to :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Knitting can be useful at times! Well often actually. Hopefully it will be better in the week so you can least get it off for some of the time.


Knitting is the best therapy seems I can't cook very well, chopping is next. To impossible with one hand. Next week even if it is not better I can keep it off for two or three hours a day. I can hardly wait for that.


----------



## Normaedern

Great photos boy that looks very cold!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Yes yes it is my least favorite place to have to drive in.


Especially going to the State Fair. Tricky from the direction we are coming and somehow end up going past the fair as their are 2 curves and we always take the wrong one. LOL We get there eventually but once you do it wrong you are committed for a long drive.


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> It is some of my best meals have been mistakes. 😐😯 some of my worst meals have been ones that I followed the receipt to the letter.


That is my experience too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> I have always said next time round I don't want a husband, I want a wife! :roll:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> It is getting there another week in the base, the back to the doctor to see if I cantake it off. I have been doing knitting as therapy, slow going but I have one glove nearly finished. Two more at different stages of doneness


Love the socks. Especially the fuschia ones :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> Hello my angels,
> I am so so so excited. Kathy called today (Kehinkle) She is in Jackson and is going to come get me tomorrow and we are going to three LYSs. Isnt that wonderful. I rarely get to go to a LYS, so this is going to be a real treat for me. I am excited to get to meet Kathy too.
> Daralene, I know how you feel. The first time I did the FLK heel, I made it twice with no problems. I have had to pull it out twice now so hope today I can get it done. Also, I wound my hank of trekking and wound it into a cake. Then I sat it on my scale and wound it into two cakes. The one weighed weighed 94.5 before splitting. When I divided the one cake, I got one weighing 47 and one 47.5. I just cant get them divided right. I dont know whether it is my scale or my brain.
> We have ice here. When I got up the front and back yard were a sheet of ice with ice cycles dripping off the roofs of our storage sheds. It melted later in the day. More is coming in tonight. I sure hope it I cdoesnt spoil Kathy and I getting together. I have washed and fixed my ole hair so I am ready. Just praying Jim is going to give me some spending money.
> JULIE, Your blue yarn is beautiful. I cant wait to see the finished cowl.
> MARGARET, I am glad your tea turned out really good. It seems as if our messes turn out to be delicious sometimes.
> Daralene, I love your socks. I love the yarn you chose and you have done a beautiful job. You always do.
> TAMI, I love the totem pole socks. I havent made an afterthought heel yet. Looks like a perfect fit to me. Were these toe up or cuff down. Your work is beautiful as I knew it would be. Arriana is just adorable. It doesnt mean she doesnt love you when she cries for Mommy. Sometimes they have something going on and they want to one who is their major
> OH JOY, What is Chinese green beans. I make corn fritters with 1 cup self rising flour, l can creamed corn, 1 Tbsp oil, and 1 Tbsp. sugar. Is your recipe similar? Pray Tims exams did or will go smoothly.
> SORLENNA, glad you liked the chicken recipe. Saw on Amazon that they have some different Season All. I ordered a jar.
> KATHY, your baby gifts are precious. I love all of them but the little onsie is so precious. Everything you do is perfection. I never tire of looking at the items you make. I cant wait to see your pendent.
> EVELYN, I am so sorry Marv fell and hurt his ankle. He was really sweet to want you to go ahead and see the flea market. Healing prayers are going up for his ankle and knee..They are also being said for you too dear friend for healing from the migraine, fatigue, and FM.
> CHRIS, Prayer warriors are at work praying for DHs surgery tomorrow and for little pain in the recovery period and for you too as his caregiver for peace and strength.
> MELLIE, the dogs are so pretty. How long will Deuce have to be in the collar.
> Off to knit on my sock. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty
> Pray that the weather wont interfere with Kathys and my outing to yarn shops and eat.


You will enjoy your time with Kathy. Even if you don't get to go to the LYS, but hoping the weather is good!

When you wind your yarn into separate cakes, you are not going to get them that exact. You did just fine getting it that close! I usually don't get that close, myself, and I do this a LOT!

Arriana did need her mommy, and was really very good. And when she cried, she wasn't screaming, it was just a pitiful lonely cry. Even if I had called mom & dad home when she was crying, they couldn't have gotten here before she fell asleep.

Have fun with Kathy!


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> That happened to me when the *anaesthetist* spoke to me after an op to tell me that I was very difficult to intubate & that I should let any other doctors know this before any further operations. Fast forward to 3 years later after another op, when the *same* woman was at my bedside very irate because I had not informed them...that was the moment that I first recalled what she had said last time! Plus you would have imagined she wrote it in my notes last time and should perhaps have read them before the op this time?..!! :shock:


It happens! When I was working for surgeons, patients used to get very irate with me when I said they had to have someone responsible pick them up after a day procedure. Why couldn't they take a taxi they wanted to know, not realising that getting in to a car with a stranger when they were no 100% with it was not a good idea!


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Pammie1234
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday!
> 
> I noticed in your bio, that you may have a new puppy- sounds lovely!


And a Happy Birthday from me, too, Pammie!


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> We have had -30c+ several times this winter. A good coldwinter will let more of the spring flowers bloom. I am looking forward to that.


I bet you are after all that snow!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> You may not hear much from me for the next couple days--busy days plus I started taking the AARP safe driving class on-line. won't do that again. It will take 8 hours, I can pause it and can exit and return, etc, but is a real pain. I've taken the live class 3 times but thought I wouldn't mind the computer and I hate it. You can't get thru faster because you aren't reading it, you are watching videos and interacting with things on screen. In live class I can at le3ast knit while they talk and show videos but I have to get hands onto keyboard and mouse, etc. I've done a bit more than 4 this afternoon but need to get the other 4 done soon. And the cat hates the people talking and has been a real pest. TTYL


Thank you so much for the heads up!!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is how it is in some of my Italian Recipe books! - usually a nice Bechamel type though!


That's how I make lasagne too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> It is getting there another week in the base, the back to the doctor to see if I cantake it off. I have been doing knitting as therapy, slow going but I have one glove nearly finished. Two more at different stages of doneness


Those are really special Caren. Not sure gloves will ever be on my bucket list. Really complicated looking, but you are doing fantastic.


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Panmie. Hope your day is very special - just like you.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> DD just got home from work. She got an automated text from campus and all classes past noon tomorrow at University of North GA (where she attends) are cancelled due to the upcoming weather headed in.


I am glad that they cancelled classes ahead of time, instead of after all the kids got there!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Woke up around 3am, got up around 4:30 and worked on the kitchen. I get so tired and DH gets home late so supper dishes need to be done when I am ready for bed and they don't get done. So nice to have things worked on early today. Turned out to be a gorgeous day with the blue sky and clean sparkling snow. I've discovered the Loch Ness of Rochester, so I'll call her/him Loch Roc with relatives in the snow. Some are just showing their humps and not coming out but others are sunning or enjoying a war around the tree. Needless to say, I'm in the house with the door open, so I'm warm in seconds of closing the door.


----------



## Normaedern

Those are very beautiful photos of a LOT of snow.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> While ours medications all have different generiv names the packets also have to say what the medication is with the full name of the drug Works across most countries for most medications as well this way. But people need to understand this. And some different drugs are very closely related and shouldn't be taken with close relations.


Yes, the generic do have the trade name on them here, also, in teeny tiny print. And at the time, we were not thinking about the need to check, just assuming that the dr & hospital knew what they were doing, as they had the list of dad's medications, including the generic names.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> Those are very beautiful photos of a LOT of snow.


Thank you. If it just weren't so deep I might go out. LOL Big talker I am as I sit here all warm knitting. :XD: :XD: :XD: Do you get much snow?


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> And it's exceptionally squishy as well. The type you would love to burrow into.


 :thumbup: I can almost feel it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pammie, A Very Happy Birthday to you. What fun to have a February Birthday and right when it is almost going into Spring. A sign of hope. Hope you have a very special day.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> OKay...finished the 4 blocks for week 1 of the mystery KAL and now have finished 1 of the 4 for week 2. Here is what week 2's block looks like. Off to make 3 more....well, maybe just 1 one more tonight and 2 in the morning. It is just after 1 a.m. here. LOL


Pretty pattern. Is this block the same size as week 1? I got the impression the others were larger.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in...briefly. I'm already 34 pages behind....DS comes in on Thursday for a brief visit, and SO much to do before he gets here. I really hope to get back on track next Monday. Today Chicago had elections....not too bad...didn't win...and didn't lose. Candidates have to get 50% + 1....Mayor Emmanuel did not get that, so he is in a runoff in April. Only problem is...our phone will still be going NUTS with campaign calls. It got REALLY annoying these past few days. We don't answer unless we know exactly who is calling....but it still rings, and then lengthy campaign pitches. pfui! Our alderman also is in a runoff. Of course, I am for the underdog in both races...but we still have hope alive!
> 
> We went to Wisconsin today....a nice drive, very brief snow flurries, got our tasks done, and got home safely.
> 
> DS comes in on Thursday...continuing a "tradition" that his hs started, and he is reluctant to give up. During his high school years, many of the families would take their kids out for a week or so during February to go on ski vacations...the school finally threw up their hands an instituted a ski week vacation in February! So, DS is coming here for a ski weekend. Southern Wisconsin has a small spot (Wilmot) that is just his speed....he and some friends like to come, spend a couple of nights in WI and on the slope. It's more of a reunion than serious skiing/snowboarding. We get to see him for a few hours.....I'll take any time! Love that guy!
> 
> That's my story for this week....I have to get my 3rd week's mystery afghan's directions written up....gotta' get a hircut, do some cooking, and some knitting....see you in a few days...stay out of trouble, but have some fun! Hugs...
> Carol il/oh


Enjoy your few hours with DS!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Margaret. I need/should post a picture of the blanket chest he made me several years ago. He inlaid 7 different woods in it. It is something I really treasure.


I would love to see that!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> OKay...finished the 4 blocks for week 1 of the mystery KAL and now have finished 1 of the 4 for week 2. Here is what week 2's block looks like. Off to make 3 more....well, maybe just 1 one more tonight and 2 in the morning. It is just after 1 a.m. here. LOL


Pretty


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto to both..


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday Pammie and Althea!

Carol - enjoy your time with your son.

Kathy & Betty - hope you are having a wonderful time.

Caren - love the gloves.

Cashmeregma - you have way more snow than we do, but we're expecting some more by Saturday -- whoopee! At least the sun has shone the last two days so the spirits are a little better.

I'm planning on doing some baking today. Seth, can you come help Bryce and me?


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Pammie1234
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday!
> 
> I noticed in your bio, that you may have a new puppy- sounds lovely!


Happy Birthday Pammie!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> I nearly beat Julie in wishing you a Happy Birthday Pammie- came on to do so. Hope you have a lovely day
> For those who remember Althea it is here birthday today as well. Glad I noticed it as I will see her tomorrow so can wish her a happy birthday.


And to Althea!


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Woke up around 3am, got up around 4:30 and worked on the kitchen. I get so tired and DH gets home late so supper dishes need to be done when I am ready for bed and they don't get done. So nice to have things worked on early today. Turned out to be a gorgeous day with the blue sky and clean sparkling snow. I've discovered the Loch Ness of Rochester, so I'll call her/him Loch Roc with relatives in the snow. Some are just showing their humps and not coming out but others are sunning or enjoying a war around the tree. Needless to say, I'm in the house with the door open, so I'm warm in seconds of closing the door.


Beautiful snow pictures . I so miss the really proper snow winters I grew up with . Been home a few times to celebrate christmas with brother and sister and families and friends but not for a couple of years now . Hearing about the frozen lakes from others brought back some happy memories 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> The ads have gone mad- I've got one to pay off my NZ student loan!


I got a phone call, house phone that I usually don't answer, but it had already rung just before that, so I answered this time, and it was for pain management! As the conversation here had just been about knees, ankles and FM, it was a surprise. And it was definitely a telemarketer. I haven't seen a Dr. in almost 4 months for anything, and they don't have the house number to have given it out for this, and they said they had "heard" I am in pain! "We heard you are in pain. Are you in pain?" I just said No, their response was ok thank you. Definitely telemarketers. I haven't paid any attention to the ads here.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. If it just weren't so deep I might go out. LOL Big talker I am as I sit here all warm knitting. :XD: :XD: :XD: Do you get much snow?


I think you will need a snorkel if you go out in that deep snow 😄😄


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening from Great Bend where it has just started snowing. It is a lovely -8.8c/16f at 07:56, so much warmer than what we have been experiencing. Seth will be here again today, we are going to try to make cookies or chocolate cake. He couldn't decide last night.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Extra energy to those facing surgery today.
> Hugs for all. Smile at a stranger 😊😊 As hard as it is to remember karma kicks the bits of those who do/speak ill of others. So erase the nasty by good thoughts about others.


Good morning! Have fun with Seth. And enjoy the warmer temperatures. Thanks for coffee. That is a big icicle!


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. If it just weren't so deep I might go out. LOL Big talker I am as I sit here all warm knitting. :XD: :XD: :XD: Do you get much snow?


No. We are too near the sea. It causes chaos when we have a sprinkling. When we lived in Derbyshire we did have snow but not like you have.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Today it is warm or at least warmer than lately. Still snowing and falling faster, big fluffy flakes. Very pretty to watch not fun to drive in. Maybe one day soon you might get wintry weather. Blue skies are nice to wake too. Our weather people don't always get things right either. We have only a 40% change of light snow. Hahaha


Did you ever get warm enough for the diesel in your truck warmed up enough for it to start?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday Pammie1234 Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> That happened to me when the *anaesthetist* spoke to me after an op to tell me that I was very difficult to intubate & that I should let any other doctors know this before any further operations. Fast forward to 3 years later after another op, when the *same* woman was at my bedside very irate because I had not informed them...that was the moment that I first recalled what she had said last time! Plus you would have imagined she wrote it in my notes last time and should perhaps have read them before the op this time?..!! :shock:


Yes, she should have written it in her notes! She should have known better than to give you instructions that soon after surgery.

When DS was born, DH was in a different hospital having had his appendix out just before I went into labor. I was permitted to call and let him know we had a baby boy, but he had no memory of it the next day. And that was hours after his surgery!


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Great photos boy that looks very cold!


It is cold a good day to make comfort food. Which means potato ham chowder to Seth. It is simmering away on the stove right now. We are watching Doctor Who until the timer goes off.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> It is getting there another week in the base, the back to the doctor to see if I cantake it off. I have been doing knitting as therapy, slow going but I have one glove nearly finished. Two more at different stages of doneness


I am glad it is mending, if slowly. I love the purple gloves!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wow is all I can say about your snow and that big icicle! Just once I'd like to actually in person experience such snow...from inside though!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening from Great Bend where it has just started snowing. It is a lovely -8.8c/16f at 07:56, so much warmer than what we have been experiencing. Seth will be here again today, we are going to try to make cookies or chocolate cake. He couldn't decide last night.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Extra energy to those facing surgery today.
> Hugs for all. Smile at a stranger 😊😊 As hard as it is to remember karma kicks the bits of those who do/speak ill of others. So erase the nasty by good thoughts about others.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Those type of kids are exhausting- ask me how I know. Oddly enough it was Vicky my now independent one. The one who as a baby didn't care who had her is now very dependent on us.


DD would go to anyone, and if she didn't, you knew it wasn't someone you wanted her to go to. At 31, she still has that excellent intuition on first meetings. And she is very independent still today.


----------



## tami_ohio

vabchnonnie said:


> Desert Joy - what do you mean, pitzy. I've been interested in trying the circulars for my socks, but what? VA Sharon


My hands cramp horribly with needles that small and short. I took it to mean that it was very fiddly.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Especially going to the State Fair. Tricky from the direction we are coming and somehow end up going past the fair as their are 2 curves and we always take the wrong one. LOL We get there eventually but once you do it wrong you are committed for a long drive.


Thank goodness I have never been to the fair, I would have been lost for sure. 😨😱 I get turned about leaving the hospital. People think because I have been there once or twice I like to drive. NO!!!!!! Driving I-81 through on my way to PA is bad enough.


----------



## tami_ohio

gottastch said:


> tami_ohio - thanks for the information on the afterthought heel. I purchased a book called Sock Architecture (by Lara Neel) that I have been looking at...different heels to make, etc. Really fun to make the same thing in a different way (socks)


You are welcome. I am finishing the second one as I read here. Of course, if I would pay attention to the knitting, it would already be finished! Need to get moving and get something to eat and some bread going.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I read a quote somewhere yesterday that said "that being a meteorologist is the only job where you can be wrong every day and still keep your job". (or something like that). Thought that was kind of funny.'


Swedenme said:


> It looks very cold there. Here is the opposite it's fairly warm and sunny . The weather forecast has been saying since Sunday that we are in for some cold wintry weather but I keep waking up to blue skies . Today is forecast heavy rain but like I say it's sunny . One of these days they might get it right
> Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow is all I can say about your snow and that big icicle! Just once I'd like to actually in person experience such snow...from inside though!


It is very nice but one really does have to be a cold weather prison. I l ove the icicles just not all the damage they can cause


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Those are really special Caren. Not sure gloves will ever be on my bucket list. Really complicated looking, but you are doing fantastic.


Gloves are no more complicated than socks!


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Woke up around 3am, got up around 4:30 and worked on the kitchen. I get so tired and DH gets home late so supper dishes need to be done when I am ready for bed and they don't get done. So nice to have things worked on early today. Turned out to be a gorgeous day with the blue sky and clean sparkling snow. I've discovered the Loch Ness of Rochester, so I'll call her/him Loch Roc with relatives in the snow. Some are just showing their humps and not coming out but others are sunning or enjoying a war around the tree. Needless to say, I'm in the house with the door open, so I'm warm in seconds of closing the door.


Beautiful snow pics! Love the Loch Roc


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pammie, Happy birthday.
Betty, hope you & Kathy have a great time exploring the yarn stores, hope you find some beautiful yarns.
Daralene, great pictures, I sure hope all that snow goes slowy or you will float away.
I got the GKs off to school & I am holding down the couch. GD woke at 1:30, needing to pee, then at 2:00, needing a drink, then at 2:30 wanting Daddy & at 3:00 wanting to sleep with me. Needless to say, I need a nap


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the yarns and the patterns....great phsical therapy!


NanaCaren said:


> It is getting there another week in the base, the back to the doctor to see if I cantake it off. I have been doing knitting as therapy, slow going but I have one glove nearly finished. Two more at different stages of doneness


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, me too. I just a few minutes ago got a text from oldest granddaughter. They are dismissing kids from the public schools at 1:30 and wants me to pick her and her sister up. (One in high school the other in middle school). Guess I'll be the taxi driver today but that's okay; get to see some of the grandkids!


tami_ohio said:


> I am glad that they cancelled classes ahead of time, instead of after all the kids got there!


----------



## Gweniepooh

No, it is not the same size. Week one blocks were 10 inches and this one is 6 inches. It will be interesting to see how everything fits together.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Pretty pattern. Is this block the same size as week 1? I got the impression the others were larger.


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Love the socks. Especially the fuschia ones :thumbup:


Oh no I'm afraid of socks any more, they never turn out right for me. When my bunch was little I made socks for them. Not sure why I became scared. To make them. I am working on gloves I find the much easier and faster to knit.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I get those ALL the time to which I deny being in any pain. They get you from wedsites that "we" visit. I hate them.


tami_ohio said:


> I got a phone call, house phone that I usually don't answer, but it had already rung just before that, so I answered this time, and it was for pain management! As the conversation here had just been about knees, ankles and FM, it was a surprise. And it was definitely a telemarketer. I haven't seen a Dr. in almost 4 months for anything, and they don't have the house number to have given it out for this, and they said they had "heard" I am in pain! "We heard you are in pain. Are you in pain?" I just said No, their response was ok thank you. Definitely telemarketers. I haven't paid any attention to the ads here.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Swedenme said:


> I think you will need a snorkel if you go out in that deep snow 😄😄


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I just love the way Seth likes to help you cook. The potato ham chowder does sound good. What time should I arrive?


NanaCaren said:


> It is cold a good day to make comfort food. Which means potato ham chowder to Seth. It is simmering away on the stove right now. We are watching Doctor Who until the timer goes off.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well, I'm caught up and still in my pjs so I need to go dress so I can pick up the DGDs. TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Those are really special Caren. Not sure gloves will ever be on my bucket list. Really complicated looking, but you are doing fantastic.


Thank you. Gloves are really easy. If you can knit a mitten you can knit gloves, one of those just jump in with both feet. Soon you are finished, so much better to keep you warm. Just a matter of dividing the stitches.


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> It is cold a good day to make comfort food. Which means potato ham chowder to Seth. It is simmering away on the stove right now. We are watching Doctor Who until the timer goes off.


I bet that smells wonderful. Have a lovely day.


----------



## purl2diva

Today is my fourth anniversary on KPand last January was my third anniversary on the TP. I've learned a lot and "met" some lovely people.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I just love the way Seth likes to help you cook. The potato ham chowder does sound good. What time should I arrive?


I am lucky enough that most of the grandchildren love to cook. The chowder should be finished in about half hour👍👍 it is cooking on low, Seth said I can't put it on high. Think he likes the slow cooked flavor better than fast instant.


----------



## Kathleendoris

darowil said:


> Whatever form of aneasthesia they give him he should have an adult with him for the next 24 hours. People are not allowed home here after any form of day surgery if they won't have a responsible adult with them for 24 hours. And not allowed to drive for at least 24 hours either.


He had a general anaesthetic, which he is now sleeping off on the sofa at home! We were back home just before two this afternoon, having arrived at the hospital just after 7.00. All seems to have gone well, so we will just hope that the recovery is fast and uneventful!

My day was more stressful than I had anticipated: on the way back from the hospital this morning, I began to suspect that the car brakes were not operating as well as they should be. I slowed down, then noticed that the brake warning light had come on. I was just passing by a supermarket, so I drove very carefully on to the car park, and called my breakdown service. A full TWO hours later, they arrived to assist. As you can imagine, on a day like today, I was getting pretty frantic by this time. However, the young man who drove the breakdown truck was very helpful. He almost immediately found that one of the rear brake pipes had broken, towed me to my local garage, then took me on home. The garage were brilliant: initially, they said they might not have the car ready until tomorrow, but I explained the situation, and they promised to do what they could. Soon after we got back from picking Bill up from the hospital (fortunately daughter #1 had a day off, and was happy to provide a taxi service), the garage phoned to say that the car was ready.

All is now well, but I began to feel it was one of those days where I really should have stayed in bed.


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> I bet that smells wonderful. Have a lovely day.


Thank you nothing better than good smells on a cold day. You have a good day too. Seth says it smells yummylicious super gooder. :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, me too. I just a few minutes ago got a text from oldest granddaughter. They are dismissing kids from the public schools at 1:30 and wants me to pick her and her sister up. (One in high school the other in middle school). Guess I'll be the taxi driver today but that's okay; get to see some of the grandkids!


Good they have decided to close the regular schools early, too, and yay, time with the grands!


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no I'm afraid of socks any more, they never turn out right for me. When my bunch was little I made socks for them. Not sure why I became scared. To make them. I am working on gloves I find the much easier and faster to knit.


Sorry about that


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> I get those ALL the time to which I deny being in any pain. They get you from wedsites that "we" visit. I hate them.


I figured that was the case.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kathleendoris said:


> He had a general anaesthetic, which he is now sleeping off on the sofa at home! We were back home just before two this afternoon, having arrived at the hospital just after 7.00. All seems to have gone well, so we will just hope that the recovery is fast and uneventful!
> 
> My day was more stressful than I had anticipated: on the way back from the hospital this morning, I began to suspect that the car brakes were not operating as well as they should be. I slowed down, then noticed that the brake warning light had come on. I was just passing by a supermarket, so I drove very carefully on to the car park, and called my breakdown service. A full TWO hours later, they arrived to assist. As you can imagine, on a day like today, I was getting pretty frantic by this time. However, the young man who drove the breakdown truck was very helpful. He almost immediately found that one of the rear brake pipes had broken, towed me to my local garage, then took me on home. The garage were brilliant: initially, they said they might not have the car ready until tomorrow, but I explained the situation, and they promised to do what they could. Soon after we got back from picking Bill up from the hospital (fortunately daughter #1 had a day off, and was happy to provide a taxi service), the garage phoned to say that the car was ready.
> 
> All is now well, but I began to feel it was one of those days where I really should have stayed in bed.


Glad you are home safe, and easily fixed. And that DH is doing well after surgery.


----------



## Normaedern

Kathleen that sounds a terrible day. I do hope DH recovers quickly and you have a peaceful evening.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is how it is in some of my Italian Recipe books! - usually a nice Bechamel type though!


I was taught to make Lasagne by a nice Italian lady, who used a plain white sauce, rather than a bechamel, on the very reasonable grounds that the flavourings that would do into the sauce were already in the ragu.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> That's what I use in my lasagne , I also use bechamel sauce to make chicken Parmesan


Me too- I find the Chicken Parmesan a real comfort dish!- Lasagne I normally now would make only if I were entertaining.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> We don't have to pay back anything at all as long as our income remains below a certain level. No interest payable although the the losn does up by the cost of living each year. So far I have paid back none as I have not earned enough since getting the debt. And am not likely to either now- so in effect I will have received my uni education free (when I did my Bachelor of Nursing it was a free course. ANd since I did the post-graduate studies my income has never been all that much). I do think it is a good way. Impossible to provide free higher education to everyone, this way if you come from a lower economic group you can still go to uni (living expenses do become an issue but can be surmounted unlike uni fees could be if they had to be paid). And if for any reason you never do earn much money you are not faced with having to use some of your limited income to repay the loan.


Whereas this Govt has cut out the possibility of poorer students returning to study, and the repayment threshhold has to be really low, if I am paying!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> We have had -30c+ several times this winter. A good coldwinter will let more of the spring flowers bloom. I am looking forward to that.


It is a good thing you can see the positives- I don't think I want to be that cold!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I intend to :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris, So glad DD was able to help out but that's no fun having something go wrong with your car any time, but on a day that a family member is having surgery is the worst time. Thank goodness you are ok and DH too and now the car is back in working order. Phew!! You did remind me of when my new DIL asked me to take her to the hospital when she went into labor and the day before her due date I heard this big boom and it was some huge metal link that lifts the garage door that had broken. There was a release but the door was over 500 lbs., and I couldn't do it. Fortunately the door got repaired before she went into labor but when it was all over I felt like I'd had the baby with the stress. So take a few deep breaths and a nice cuppa' of your choice and enjoy the day, that is when you aren't chasing around getting things for DH. Hugs, you deserve them after that.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> That's how I make lasagne too.


Cheese is almost priced off the market here, which is largely why I do it- I like it both with and without cheese in the layers.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> It is cold a good day to make comfort food. Which means potato ham chowder to Seth. It is simmering away on the stove right now. We are watching Doctor Who until the timer goes off.


Seth looks a happy little boy must be because he is with his grandma and getting to watch Dr Who 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Those are very beautiful photos of a LOT of snow.


I agree!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Party time in my kitchen and I wasn't invited, but I peeked. I have Scooba, Roomba's sister who washes the floor. In the winter we have to humidify the air for the piano and for me. DH gets distilled water or we have white scum from metal deposits all over everything. Well one of the bottles decided to hop up and take a ride. Not as cute as a dog or cat hitching a ride but did make me feel like I was in the middle of a cartoon. :XD: :XD: :XD: Wish my videos worked but take my word for me, it was moving around. Guess it had enough because I just looked up and the bottle is gone. :shock:


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> I read a quote somewhere yesterday that said "that being a meteorologist is the only job where you can be wrong every day and still keep your job". (or something like that). Thought that was kind of funny.'


It's one of my favourite sayings ,my husband laughs at me because in the summer I watch the weather forecast and if I don't like it I turn the tv to another channel and watch there's , they are always different
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, me too. I just a few minutes ago got a text from oldest granddaughter. They are dismissing kids from the public schools at 1:30 and wants me to pick her and her sister up. (One in high school the other in middle school). Guess I'll be the taxi driver today but that's okay; get to see some of the grandkids!


That's good. Best to be safe, not like Caren's daughter who gets there and then they cancel. Think Tim has had this problem too.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pammie, Happy birthday.
> Betty, hope you & Kathy have a great time exploring the yarn stores, hope you find some beautiful yarns.
> Daralene, great pictures, I sure hope all that snow goes slowy or you will float away.
> I got the GKs off to school & I am holding down the couch. GD woke at 1:30, needing to pee, then at 2:00, needing a drink, then at 2:30 wanting Daddy & at 3:00 wanting to sleep with me. Needless to say, I need a nap


That made me laugh . I too am holding the couch down :lol: When I was a student nursery teacher I had to go outside with the kids in the winter . They usually wore dungerees , then there snowsuit , then the waterproof overall , you could guarantee that you would get the last one all covered up to go out and then one would say I need a wee followed by me too me too me too 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Kathleen that sounds a terrible day. I do hope DH recovers quickly and you have a peaceful evening.


So do I!


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> He had a general anaesthetic, which he is now sleeping off on the sofa at home! We were back home just before two this afternoon, having arrived at the hospital just after 7.00. All seems to have gone well, so we will just hope that the recovery is fast and uneventful!
> 
> My day was more stressful than I had anticipated: on the way back from the hospital this morning, I began to suspect that the car brakes were not operating as well as they should be. I slowed down, then noticed that the brake warning light had come on. I was just passing by a supermarket, so I drove very carefully on to the car park, and called my breakdown service. A full TWO hours later, they arrived to assist. As you can imagine, on a day like today, I was getting pretty frantic by this time. However, the young man who drove the breakdown truck was very helpful. He almost immediately found that one of the rear brake pipes had broken, towed me to my local garage, then took me on home. The garage were brilliant: initially, they said they might not have the car ready until tomorrow, but I explained the situation, and they promised to do what they could. Soon after we got back from picking Bill up from the hospital (fortunately daughter #1 had a day off, and was happy to provide a taxi service), the garage phoned to say that the car was ready.
> 
> All is now well, but I began to feel it was one of those days where I really should have stayed in bed.


Oh what a day you have had! 😱 it is good to know things are well. That was very good of the garage to get things fixed so quickly for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I was taught to make Lasagne by a nice Italian lady, who used a plain white sauce, rather than a bechamel, on the very reasonable grounds that the flavourings that would do into the sauce were already in the ragu.


I'll stick with my onion and carrot infusion- I like it!


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Party time in my kitchen and I wasn't invited, but I peeked. I have Scooba, Roomba's sister who washes the floor. In the winter we have to humidify the air for the piano and for me. DH gets distilled water or we have white scum from metal deposits all over everything. Well one of the bottles decided to hop up and take a ride. Not as cute as a dog or cat hitching a ride but did make me feel like I was in the middle of a cartoon. :XD: :XD: :XD: Wish my videos worked but take my word for me, it was movintg around. Guess it had enough because I just looked up and the bottle is gone. :shock:


That is funny :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Woke up around 3am, got up around 4:30 and worked on the kitchen. I get so tired and DH gets home late so supper dishes need to be done when I am ready for bed and they don't get done. So nice to have things worked on early today. Turned out to be a gorgeous day with the blue sky and clean sparkling snow. I've discovered the Loch Ness of Rochester, so I'll call her/him Loch Roc with relatives in the snow. Some are just showing their humps and not coming out but others are sunning or enjoying a war around the tree. Needless to say, I'm in the house with the door open, so I'm warm in seconds of closing the door.


Love your snow photos, so wonderful and untouched. I stay inside for most of photos this winter, warmer in the cold wind.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> It is getting there another week in the base, the back to the doctor to see if I cantake it off. I have been doing knitting as therapy, slow going but I have one glove nearly finished. Two more at different stages of doneness


Your stitches are so even!!
I love the purple yarn...can you tell me the brand and color?


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll stick with my onion and carrot infusion- I like it!


And that is the very best reason to stick with it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday Pammie and Althea!
> 
> Carol - enjoy your time with your son.
> 
> Kathy & Betty - hope you are having a wonderful time.
> 
> Caren - love the gloves.
> 
> Cashmeregma - you have way more snow than we do, but we're expecting some more by Saturday -- whoopee! At least the sun has shone the last two days so the spirits are a little better.
> 
> I'm planning on doing some baking today. Seth, can you come help Bryce and me?


Thank you. The are making me feel like I am at least accomplishing something.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Your stitches are so even!!
> I love the purple yarn...can you tell me the brand and color?


Thank you very much. I was thinking the stitches were a bit off. But then I can see every mistake in my knitting.

Red Heart Boutique unforgettable, colour is Petunia. It was to be a scarf but needed something I could finish faster.


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy Birthday to Pammie1234 & Althea! 

I seem to be perpetually ten or so pages behind this week...!

I hope Evelyn's DH's knee is better, and all in need of healing or having procedures today have smooth sailing.

I won't comment further until I read up to the end, in case I miss something!


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> Today is my fourth anniversary on KPand last January was my third anniversary on the TP. I've learned a lot and "met" some lovely people.


HAPPY KP Anniversary!!!!

It is a great place. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

tami_ohio said:


> Good morning! Have fun with Seth. And enjoy the warmer temperatures. Thanks for coffee. That is a big icicle!


Good afternoon Tami. Seth is always apleasure to have around. 
Yes it did warm up enough so my truck would start.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> It's one of my favourite sayings ,my husband laughs at me because in the summer I watch the weather forecast and if I don't like it I turn the tv to another channel and watch there's , they are always different
> Sonja


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'll have to try that. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh . I too am holding the couch down :lol: When I was a student nursery teacher I had to go outside with the kids in the winter . They usually wore dungerees , then there snowsuit , then the waterproof overall , you could guarantee that you would get the last one all covered up to go out and then one would say I need a wee followed by me too me too me too
> Sonja


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I can just picture it and the kids hardly able to walk they are so wrapped up but then the last minute detour. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad it is mending, if slowly. I love the purple gloves!


Thank you. I will be glad when it is finally healed and I can get back to normal. The purple gloves are for me, I have not made myself gloves in years.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> We don't have to pay back anything at all as long as our income remains below a certain level. No interest payable although the the losn does up by the cost of living each year. So far I have paid back none as I have not earned enough since getting the debt.


Here you pay no matter what! And while they will defer it for a while if you have no/very low income, it still gathers interest while you don't pay. They do make your payments according to your income, but that just drags it out even longer if you don't make a lot.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you nothing better than good smells on a cold day. You have a good day too. Seth says it smells yummylicious super gooder. :XD: :XD:


Awwwww, you can't get any better than "yummylicious super gooder."


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Awwwww, you can't get any better than "yummylicious super gooder."


That is so sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, she should have written it in her notes! She should have known better than to give you instructions that soon after surgery.
> 
> When DS was born, DH was in a different hospital having had his appendix out just before I went into labor. I was permitted to call and let him know we had a baby boy, but he had no memory of it the next day. And that was hours after his surgery!


Oh my goodness. That was a big memory lapse from the anesthesia.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> It is cold a good day to make comfort food. Which means potato ham chowder to Seth. It is simmering away on the stove right now. We are watching Doctor Who until the timer goes off.


Can't get over how Seth is growing up and his looks changing. So cute and he must truly love being with you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow is all I can say about your snow and that big icicle! Just once I'd like to actually in person experience such snow...from inside though!


Oh Gwen, watch what you wish for. :XD: :XD: Especially when you are the one that has to go pick up the DGC. Careful out there on those roads.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the yarns and the patterns....great phsical therapy!


Thank you, Ian enjoying this kind of therapy. The gloves are called men's gloves. I have several different ones I want to try. Might be a good summer project. That way I'm done long before Christmas.

http://freevintageknitting.com/glove-pattern/socks-and-mittens/mens-gloves


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Gloves are no more complicated than socks!


It's all those fingers!


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Can't get over how Seth is growing up and his looks changing. So cute and he must truly love being with you.


Oh my I know he is growing like a weed, he still looks just like daddy at the same age. He tells me all the time he is going to move in here, his one older brother says the something.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pammie, Happy birthday.
> Betty, hope you & Kathy have a great time exploring the yarn stores, hope you find some beautiful yarns.
> Daralene, great pictures, I sure hope all that snow goes slowy or you will float away.
> I got the GKs off to school & I am holding down the couch. GD woke at 1:30, needing to pee, then at 2:00, needing a drink, then at 2:30 wanting Daddy & at 3:00 wanting to sleep with me. Needless to say, I need a nap


Oh Bonnie, How exhausting. It's a good thing we love them....but nice when they go home. Mine are beyond that now but I've had several very scary asthma attacks and one where they all came down with the flu one at a time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you for the comments on the snow. I just had to share my snow animals with you. I wonder what sort of fabulous sculptures nature has made up at the lake?? That would be fun to go see.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> It's all those fingers!


O the fingers are really easy. Even easier if you have made fingerless gloves that have only part of the finger. The hardest part is knowing exactly how long to make each finger when you don't have their hand to measure. You are technically making 5 thumbs :XD:


----------



## sassafras123

Tami and Sharon, as Sharon said hands cramp as you have to hold needles between tip of pointer finger and thumb because they are so teeny.
Daralene, had a couple good laughs with loch roc.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Woke up around 3am, got up around 4:30 and worked on the kitchen. I get so tired and DH gets home late so supper dishes need to be done when I am ready for bed and they don't get done. So nice to have things worked on early today. Turned out to be a gorgeous day with the blue sky and clean sparkling snow. I've discovered the Loch Ness of Rochester, so I'll call her/him Loch Roc with relatives in the snow. Some are just showing their humps and not coming out but others are sunning or enjoying a war around the tree. Needless to say, I'm in the house with the door open, so I'm warm in seconds of closing the door.


Interesting snow monster!! LOL! We're to get 8" more. It's hard to believe spring is less than a month away...but in years past, we've had some of our worse snow storms in March!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> It is cold a good day to make comfort food. Which means potato ham chowder to Seth. It is simmering away on the stove right now. We are watching Doctor Who until the timer goes off.


Seth sure is having fun cooking!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I read a quote somewhere yesterday that said "that being a meteorologist is the only job where you can be wrong every day and still keep your job". (or something like that). Thought that was kind of funny.'


Funny but oh, so true!


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> He had a general anaesthetic, which he is now sleeping off on the sofa at home! We were back home just before two this afternoon, having arrived at the hospital just after 7.00. All seems to have gone well, so we will just hope that the recovery is fast and uneventful!
> 
> My day was more stressful than I had anticipated: on the way back from the hospital this morning, I began to suspect that the car brakes were not operating as well as they should be. I slowed down, then noticed that the brake warning light had come on. I was just passing by a supermarket, so I drove very carefully on to the car park, and called my breakdown service. A full TWO hours later, they arrived to assist. As you can imagine, on a day like today, I was getting pretty frantic by this time. However, the young man who drove the breakdown truck was very helpful. He almost immediately found that one of the rear brake pipes had broken, towed me to my local garage, then took me on home. The garage were brilliant: initially, they said they might not have the car ready until tomorrow, but I explained the situation, and they promised to do what they could. Soon after we got back from picking Bill up from the hospital (fortunately daughter #1 had a day off, and was happy to provide a taxi service), the garage phoned to say that the car was ready.
> 
> All is now well, but I began to feel it was one of those days where I really should have stayed in bed.


Even though the day was stressful, I'm glad things turned out so well.
Will keep your DH in prayers for quick healing. And patience for you if he's like most recuperating men!


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Awwwww, you can't get any better than "yummylicious super gooder."


No I can't that is the best compliment I could ask for.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much. I was thinking the stitches were a bit off. But then I can see every mistake in my knitting.
> 
> Red Heart Boutique unforgettable, colour is Petunia. It was to be a scarf but needed something I could finish faster.


Thank you...I'm with you...sometimes we just need something we can finish quickly!


----------



## iamsam

it's high but if I want it bad enough I buy it. but then it is only me I have to think about. --- sam



darowil said:


> No idea what the postage would be like to the UK but I can assure that the wool is lovely and soft-softer than most of the wool from here. NOt sure if it is how she spins it or that the quality of the merino is better-or something else that I am unaware of. Most of those yarns are a random choice- she had 20 random balls for a decent price (and her prices were generally good). She also has merino/possum/nylon. But she doesn't label her yarns so I have one lot here and don't know which is the possum!


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> That is so sweet :thumbup:


Seth is full of compliments when it comes to food, he is just like his daddy.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Thank you...I'm with you...sometimes we just need something we can finish quickly!


You are very welcome. Yes we do and I have more than enough cloths. Litho ugh I do have a few stitches I'd like to try out.


----------



## iamsam

one time the pharmacist gave me meds for a manic/depressive by mistake - I took them back after a few days - I just had an uneasy feeling - they were aghast at their mistake - I teased them and said I wondered if something was wrong - I was beginning to feel a little manic. my doctor was more upset than I was. --- sam



darowil said:


> I had a patient once who complained that her pain tablets weren't working. No wonder, they were antibiotics but the label stuck onto them by the pharmacy had the name of the painkiller and directions on it which is what she was naturally going by. As the trade name can vary and look different she just thought the chemist had given her a different brand. Unfortunatelly any time we are dealing with people mistakes are a possibility. Look at how many times we need to frog after all! Of course more care needs to be taken when dealing with people but none of us are ever 100% right. We just need to hope the times we are wrong don't have too serious consequences on others.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I'm glad you got off the road safely & got it fixed, scary when you can't stop when you expect to.
Hope your husband recovers quickly.


Kathleendoris said:


> He had a general anaesthetic, which he is now sleeping off on the sofa at home! We were back home just before two this afternoon, having arrived at the hospital just after 7.00. All seems to have gone well, so we will just hope that the recovery is fast and uneventful!
> 
> My day was more stressful than I had anticipated: on the way back from the hospital this morning, I began to suspect that the car brakes were not operating as well as they should be. I slowed down, then noticed that the brake warning light had come on. I was just passing by a supermarket, so I drove very carefully on to the car park, and called my breakdown service. A full TWO hours later, they arrived to assist. As you can imagine, on a day like today, I was getting pretty frantic by this time. However, the young man who drove the breakdown truck was very helpful. He almost immediately found that one of the rear brake pipes had broken, towed me to my local garage, then took me on home. The garage were brilliant: initially, they said they might not have the car ready until tomorrow, but I explained the situation, and they promised to do what they could. Soon after we got back from picking Bill up from the hospital (fortunately daughter #1 had a day off, and was happy to provide a taxi service), the garage phoned to say that the car was ready.
> 
> All is now well, but I began to feel it was one of those days where I really should have stayed in bed.


----------



## iamsam

seems when it rains it pours. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> I've got some red on the white t-shirt I was wearing today- remind sme I should deal with it. Suspect it came from one of the yarns from Sock World.
> 
> Our tea turned out very well depsite a few major issues. First the cheeses cake jumped out the fridge onto the floor and splattered itself. Fortunately I was the shops when I was notified of the kamikaze cheese cake. Hung up, thought of something else rang Maryanne who found the recipe for an apple dish. Th emade the lasagne, put it altogether nicelu and then remebered that I had not yet put the cheese into the cheese sauce! I was ready to break down and give up at this stage. Then Vicky came up with the idea of carefully lifting up the lasagne noodles and sprinkling cheese between the layers htis way. And it worked very well turned out to be a delicous lasagne. ANd the apple dish worked very well as well. Half way through the meal I remembered that I had nibbles for pre meal! So not the most organised effort I have ever had, but tasted good. And for those of us who aren't fussy we have a mushed up chocolate and apricot cheescake in the fridge as well.


----------



## iamsam

I hit a deer last year driving gary's truck - I was in tears - first of all it was gary's truck and secondly I was upset about the deer - but he jumped up from a ditch and was in front of me before I knew it. I braked and swerved but couldn't miss it. we have so encroached on their living and feeding territory that they really have no place to go. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Years ago my cousin hit a deer. It's a good thing he was wearing his seatbelt. His pickup turned over. It totaled the truck but he hardly had a scratch.
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Seth sure is having fun cooking!
> Junek


He loves to cook I have to keep my eye on him or will have everything including the kitchen sink out o make his own reciepts. :mrgreen: :XD: :shock:


----------



## iamsam

I thought you told me it was 50°. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....don't laugh too hard....we have SNOW!!! We MIGHT even get 1-2 inches accumulated! Sydney (dog) LOVES IT! Roads are clear but it is sticking to the ground. It is a whopping 32 F and is suppose to get up to 43 so it will melt but we have SNOW! LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh . I too am holding the couch down :lol: When I was a student nursery teacher I had to go outside with the kids in the winter . They usually wore dungerees , then there snowsuit , then the waterproof overall , you could guarantee that you would get the last one all covered up to go out and then one would say I need a wee followed by me too me too me too
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol: That damn Muphy at it again, the more layers to remove, the more likely they are to have to pee :roll: I always ask before I get them dressed but the answer is always no until they are dressed.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> Here you pay no matter what! And while they will defer it for a while if you have no/very low income, it still gathers interest while you don't pay. They do make your payments according to your income, but that just drags it out even longer if you don't make a lot.


Same here & if costs keep going up soon only the rich will be able to afford University. They also seem to be making the couses longer, pharmacy & Physiotherapy used to be 4-5 years, now it's 7. May as well go into medicine.
Also the wages when done are not enough to offset the years of expense. Much more cost effective to go into trades. My DS took 2 yr Power Engineering at NAIT & makes excellent wages.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I hit a deer last year driving gary's truck - I was in tears - first of all it was gary's truck and secondly I was upset about the deer - but he jumped up from a ditch and was in front of me before I knew it. I braked and swerved but couldn't miss it. we have so encroached on their living and feeding territory that they really have no place to go. --- sam


Speaking of living in there home, I had 7 mule deer in my garden & flower bed day before yesterday.fortunately they were not near the fruit trees.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Betty, I made your oven fried chicken the other night, it's great, I'll certainly be making it again.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Same here & if costs keep going up soon only the rich will be able to afford University. They also seem to be making the couses longer, pharmacy & Physiotherapy used to be 4-5 years, now it's 7. May as well go into medicine.
> Also the wages when done are not enough to offset the years of expense. Much more cost effective to go into trades. My DS took 2 yr Power Engineering at NAIT & makes excellent wages.


Here it's like Margaret in Australia you don't start paying back till you earn above a certain amount 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Sorry about that


No need to be sorry at all with just cuffs a bit difficult to tell. I did think about starting socks for myself I can't seem to find a good wool pair this year. Mine seem to have vanished.


----------



## iamsam

so do I. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Enjoy it Gwen! I have more if you want it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a good thing you can see the positives- I don't think I want to be that cold!


Seeing the positives makes life much easier. I hear so much bad in the world my problems are nothing in comparison. Someone asked the or day what they had to be thankful. This person has a job, owns their own house and it is paid for, has their health, the children are healthy, has enough money to pay all bills food is never a question. Yet this person is very unhappy and can't see the good in life. On the other side. Have a good friend at is close to loosing her house and doesn't always know where she will get the money to buy food for her children. Her out look on life is so enthusiastic and happy. Most have no idea how bad things are for her.


----------



## iamsam

tami - I love how that "totem pole lace" pattern looks on the sock - great job. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Good morning everyone. It's cold out again, but we are supposed to get to 21F. It sure will feel good. I am exhausted this morning. We kept Arriana and Damien from 4 - 9 last night. Damien is never any trouble, especially when he has his Yu-gi-o cards to sort and play with. He does a lot of sorting! Arriana was good, even sat in Dzia'Dzia's lap and watched TV for a while, which let me get supper in the oven. Unfortunately, about 7 she decided she really needed Mom and cried almost continually for about 40 minutes. That pitifully sad, lonely cry. Nothing worked. She didn't even want Damien, and usually that works. She then fell asleep in my lap. It let me finish the afterthought heel on one sock, so DD was able to try it on when they picked up the kids. It fit, so she will have a new pair of socks. The pattern on the cuff is the Totem pattern that Sam shared with us. DD was standing on one foot and holding the baby when I took the photo. The other afterthought heel is half finished, couldn't do anymore before bed last night. I couldn't even turn the computer on last night after they left! I will post a few pictures, then it's time for some breakfast.
> 
> I had given Arriana a tiny ball of leftover white cotton yarn as a distraction. She was fun to watch let it unroll and run thru her hands and behind her head! We were careful to watch and make sure she didn't get any around her neck or get wrapped up in it too tightly. She was done with it in a couple of minutes anyway, but it was distraction that worked for a while.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Seth looks a happy little boy must be because he is with his grandma and getting to watch Dr Who
> Sonja


Thank you pps: that has to be why. :roll: :XD: he fired his last sitter, told her she was not like nana. He going here from now on. He gets spoiled here is why.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> And that is the very best reason to stick with it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Party time in my kitchen and I wasn't invited, but I peeked. I have Scooba, Roomba's sister who washes the floor. In the winter we have to humidify the air for the piano and for me. DH gets distilled water or we have white scum from metal deposits all over everything. Well one of the bottles decided to hop up and take a ride. Not as cute as a dog or cat hitching a ride but did make me feel like I was in the middle of a cartoon. :XD: :XD: :XD: Wish my videos worked but take my word for me, it was moving around. Guess it had enough because I just looked up and the bottle is gone. :shock:


👍👍😁😎 love it. Hmmm maybe I need to in one of those. Would make life easier for me. Not sure the cats would like it much though. 😱


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Seeing the positives makes life much easier. I hear so much bad in the world my problems are nothing in comparison. Someone asked the or day what they had to be thankful. This person has a job, owns their own house and it is paid for, has their health, the children are healthy, has enough money to pay all bills food is never a question. Yet this person is very unhappy and can't see the good in life. On the other side. Have a good friend at is close to loosing her house and doesn't always know where she will get the money to buy food for her children. Her out look on life is so enthusiastic and happy. Most have no idea how bad things are for her.


It is all in the individual's attitude- isn't it?


----------



## iamsam

love the sock daralene - great colors. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Best sock heel so far. Love it.
> 
> Thanks Darowil. I really enjoy this heel and find it fun to do.


----------



## iamsam

where did you find the pattern for the owl basket? love the onesie - so cute with the elephantsl --- sam



gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Happy Birthday, PurpleFi!!!!!
> 
> Love the table top, Gwen.
> 
> I am going to check into the Fever Few, Rookie. I get barometric-pressure related migraines too...I also have a neck injury so am never sure what is caused from what...until I check the weather  It would be an interesting experiment, if the Fever Few doesn't interfere with other meds.
> 
> Love everyone's socks!!! Dishcloths and socks are my go-to projects, if I don't have any other gifts to make
> 
> Made myself a coffee-mocha (?) this morning. I got out my 16 oz. mug and filled half with milk and warmed it in the microwave for 1 minute. Then I poured coffee on top of the warm milk almost to the top. THEN I added a few spoons of hot cocoa mix (with marshmallows). I know it sounds weird but it is delicious!
> 
> I've got a couple of photos of baby shower gifts for Baby Johnson. I had such a good time! The shower took place at an art studio (one of those places where you can select and glaze greenware and they will fire it for you). We got to make pendants out of glass. They are being fired now. It will be fun to see how mine turns out  After the art activity, we had sandwiches and other snacks and dear daughter-in-law opened her gifts. Not exactly an intimate setting but it was really different and fun.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> Same here & if costs keep going up soon only the rich will be able to afford University. They also seem to be making the couses longer, pharmacy & Physiotherapy used to be 4-5 years, now it's 7. May as well go into medicine.
> Also the wages when done are not enough to offset the years of expense. Much more cost effective to go into trades. My DS took 2 yr Power Engineering at NAIT & makes excellent wages.


If I had to do it over again, I'd sure choose something different, even though I like what I do. I worked two jobs for some years because one wasn't enough, even with degrees. I know a lot of people are in the same situation.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Party time in my kitchen and I wasn't invited, but I peeked. I have Scooba, Roomba's sister who washes the floor. In the winter we have to humidify the air for the piano and for me. DH gets distilled water or we have white scum from metal deposits all over everything. Well one of the bottles decided to hop up and take a ride. Not as cute as a dog or cat hitching a ride but did make me feel like I was in the middle of a cartoon. :XD: :XD: :XD: Wish my videos worked but take my word for me, it was moving around. Guess it had enough because I just looked up and the bottle is gone. :shock:


 :-D


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon Tami. Seth is always apleasure to have around.
> Yes it did warm up enough so my truck would start.


That is good news! And I am sure Seth is a good little helper with you wrist out of commision, too


----------



## iamsam

sending you both tons of healing energy to wrap you up in warm soothing healing energy - tell marv not to be so stubborn. just like a man. --- sam



EJS said:


> Wow I am really behind this week! Just getting able to post and you are up to 71 pages.
> I will get all the past news as I read along but will just go forward from here.
> Had a fun filled weekend even though there was a mishap with my DH. We went to a local area flea/swap market (check it out tiif you like at www.mesamarket.com )
> While stopped for a smoke break his knee gave out on him and he hit the ground. Luckily our SIL was with us and able to catch him before he hit full force. We had considered leaving but needed a way to get him to the truck. As it turned out a worker on a golf cart happened by and we asked him if he could take Marv to the scooter rental area. He happily did so. I met them there and we got a wheelchair rental. Marv said he didn't want to spoil our day so we continued on. Stopping for lunch and live music in the food court. All in all we spent 4 hours just looking around and spending time with the family.
> Now hubby has a swollen ankle and pain in his knee but refuses to see the doc (little did I know he had turned down the chance to see an onsite doc after his fall) but he is icing the ankle and insisting that it is feeling better.
> Sunday I spent in bed with migraine and fatigue. Fibro has flared up and I have been on slow go. Things are getting better daily though.
> Purplefi I see I missed your birthday so please accept my belated wishes for a wonderful year.
> Will catch up with everyone else as I can.
> Much love
> Evelyn


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness. That was a big memory lapse from the anesthesia.


He had been out of surgery long enough for me to talk to the dr. before DFIL & DSIL took me to the hospital my dr.s were at. That was supper time, DS was born around 3AM, so it was after that that I got to talk to him.


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy on its way to wrap around your husband in warm soothing healing energy. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I am trying to have a calm, relaxing evening, as I want to get an early night and a good night's sleep. My poor husband is booked in for surgery on his knee tomorrow, and has to be at the hospital by 7.15. Of course, I shall have to drive him, as he certainly will not be able to drive himself home afterwards! It will be keyhole surgery, so he should be out later the same day, but we really do not know what to expect in terms of recovery, as we have had so many differing accounts. I have cancelled everything tomorrow, as I am assuming that once I bring him home, he will need a fair amount of assistance. We have been told that he will not be able to drive until all the swelling has gone, and that this could be up to three weeks, but beyond that, we will just have to wait and see!


----------



## iamsam

remind me please why deuce is in a cone. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Almost 4:15 pm and we are in for the night.
> Thought I would share a few pics.....


----------



## iamsam

he has aged well. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Me too. Looking forward to second one. Fantasized if I could do that in old age, but a) too far from kids, b) too much noise and confusion with FM and c) don't know about medical care. But great little fantasy, especially if Richard Greer will be there!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ringo is off to the vet, for his annual shots, and general check-up. I will ring the Hospital when I get back to find out if Al has been kept in or discharged this time.

Another hot day on the way- only a few clouds to be seen at the moment.

Forecast is 25- but often here it gets hotter than the forecast, because we are that little bit inland!


----------



## iamsam

if jim doesn't give you any spending money I will come and give him a bit of my come to jesus talk. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello my angels,
> I am so so so excited. Kathy called today (Kehinkle) She is in Jackson and is going to come get me tomorrow and we are going to three LYSs. Isnt that wonderful. I rarely get to go to a LYS, so this is going to be a real treat for me. I am excited to get to meet Kathy too.
> Daralene, I know how you feel. The first time I did the FLK heel, I made it twice with no problems. I have had to pull it out twice now so hope today I can get it done. Also, I wound my hank of trekking and wound it into a cake. Then I sat it on my scale and wound it into two cakes. The one weighed weighed 94.5 before splitting. When I divided the one cake, I got one weighing 47 and one 47.5. I just cant get them divided right. I dont know whether it is my scale or my brain.
> We have ice here. When I got up the front and back yard were a sheet of ice with ice cycles dripping off the roofs of our storage sheds. It melted later in the day. More is coming in tonight. I sure hope it I cdoesnt spoil Kathy and I getting together. I have washed and fixed my ole hair so I am ready. Just praying Jim is going to give me some spending money.
> JULIE, Your blue yarn is beautiful. I cant wait to see the finished cowl.
> MARGARET, I am glad your tea turned out really good. It seems as if our messes turn out to be delicious sometimes.
> Daralene, I love your socks. I love the yarn you chose and you have done a beautiful job. You always do.
> TAMI, I love the totem pole socks. I havent made an afterthought heel yet. Looks like a perfect fit to me. Were these toe up or cuff down. Your work is beautiful as I knew it would be. Arriana is just adorable. It doesnt mean she doesnt love you when she cries for Mommy. Sometimes they have something going on and they want to one who is their major
> OH JOY, What is Chinese green beans. I make corn fritters with 1 cup self rising flour, l can creamed corn, 1 Tbsp oil, and 1 Tbsp. sugar. Is your recipe similar? Pray Tims exams did or will go smoothly.
> SORLENNA, glad you liked the chicken recipe. Saw on Amazon that they have some different Season All. I ordered a jar.
> KATHY, your baby gifts are precious. I love all of them but the little onsie is so precious. Everything you do is perfection. I never tire of looking at the items you make. I cant wait to see your pendent.
> EVELYN, I am so sorry Marv fell and hurt his ankle. He was really sweet to want you to go ahead and see the flea market. Healing prayers are going up for his ankle and knee..They are also being said for you too dear friend for healing from the migraine, fatigue, and FM.
> CHRIS, Prayer warriors are at work praying for DHs surgery tomorrow and for little pain in the recovery period and for you too as his caregiver for peace and strength.
> MELLIE, the dogs are so pretty. How long will Deuce have to be in the collar.
> Off to knit on my sock. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty
> Pray that the weather wont interfere with Kathys and my outing to yarn shops and eat.


----------



## iamsam

can you explain what that means? --- sam



darowil said:


> I have a brother living in Canberra where that game was and he decided not to go. He was kicking himself very hard during the game. I was following it on the net it sounded amazing. Six after six. A West Indian innings from the past that was.


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> Woke up around 3am, got up around 4:30 and worked on the kitchen. I get so tired and DH gets home late so supper dishes need to be done when I am ready for bed and they don't get done. So nice to have things worked on early today. Turned out to be a gorgeous day with the blue sky and clean sparkling snow. I've discovered the Loch Ness of Rochester, so I'll call her/him Loch Roc with relatives in the snow. Some are just showing their humps and not coming out but others are sunning or enjoying a war around the tree. Needless to say, I'm in the house with the door open, so I'm warm in seconds of closing the door.


Beautiful snow pictures. I love the blue sky contrasting the white snow. But I'm glad it's your snow and not mine!


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday pammie - and many more - make it a special day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Pammie1234
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday!
> 
> I noticed in your bio, that you may have a new puppy- sounds lovely!


----------



## iamsam

and a happy birthday to althea. --- sam



darowil said:


> I nearly beat Julie in wishing you a Happy Birthday Pammie- came on to do so. Hope you have a lovely day
> For those who remember Althea it is here birthday today as well. Glad I noticed it as I will see her tomorrow so can wish her a happy birthday.


----------



## Sorlenna

tami_ohio said:


> He had been out of surgery long enough for me to talk to the dr. before DFIL & DSIL took me to the hospital my dr.s were at. That was supper time, DS was born around 3AM, so it was after that that I got to talk to him.


I had surgery a few hours after my youngest was born. I remember feeling as if I were falling (going under the anesthesia) and I remember the nurse's voice saying she was having a hard time waking me up, but not much else for the rest of that day. My husband and mother both swore I had a lengthy conversation with each of them shortly after that, but I had no idea what it was about! I've never forgotten how scary it was to lose such a chunk of time, either.


----------



## iamsam

I think it is so funny with the popup adds - depending on what we are talking about decides the pop up. we were talking about yarn and I got a pop up from webs. --- sam



darowil said:


> The ads have gone mad- I've got one to pay off my NZ student loan!


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> It's all those fingers!


If you can knit socks, the fingers are just tiny socks with no heel!


----------



## iamsam

that is a lot of snow - and now to add to it - hope it doesn't snow too much more. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening from Great Bend where it has just started snowing. It is a lovely -8.8c/16f at 07:56, so much warmer than what we have been experiencing. Seth will be here again today, we are going to try to make cookies or chocolate cake. He couldn't decide last night.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. Extra energy to those facing surgery today.
> Hugs for all. Smile at a stranger 😊😊 As hard as it is to remember karma kicks the bits of those who do/speak ill of others. So erase the nasty by good thoughts about others.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my I know he is growing like a weed, he still looks just like daddy at the same age. He tells me all the time he is going to move in here, his one older brother says the something.


That tells you how much he loves being with you! He sounds like a real sweetheart!


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Tami and Sharon, as Sharon said hands cramp as you have to hold needles between tip of pointer finger and thumb because they are so teeny.
> Daralene, had a couple good laughs with loch roc.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Can someone please tell me why it takes longer to sew up a little crossover cardigan than it does to knit it , and no it does not have anything to do with that I keep getting side tracked by lovely pictures and friendly conversation &#128522;
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio

Well, I have the totem pole socks completely finished. I have one batch of bread that does not want to rise, so just put a second batch to rise, hope this one does! Yesterday all I did was make dinner and read. I am assuming that after having Arriana and Damien that it triggered Chronic Fatigue as I am not having any FM symptoms. It was a struggle just to make a pizza for supper, and eggs for breakfast. Lots better today, but not a lot of energy. I have no idea what I am making for dinner tonight. M is playing plumber for the second night in a row. When he replaced the toilet in my bathroom a couple of years ago, the flange that it sits on it to high, so he had to fudge it and put a plywood base under it. Well, it wasn't quite right and things have rocked ever since. Monday night after the kids left I went to use it, and the floor was wet. It had decided to leak at the wax ring. So off he goes and gets another wax ring, comes home and tears everything apart. Then he has to go buy more wood to do it as close to right as he can. Basically building a new floor for it to sit on that is higher than the actual floor. So tonight it's pre-drill a couple of holes in it to screw it to the floor, and seal it. Tomorrow night it will be put everything back together and hopefully I can us my bathroom instead of his. Mine is higher, and easier to get up and down!


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> No I can't that is the best compliment I could ask for.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Seth is full of compliments when it comes to food, he is just like his daddy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Kathleendoris said:


> He had a general anaesthetic, which he is now sleeping off on the sofa at home! We were back home just before two this afternoon, having arrived at the hospital just after 7.00. All seems to have gone well, so we will just hope that the recovery is fast and uneventful!
> 
> My day was more stressful than I had anticipated: on the way back from the hospital this morning, I began to suspect that the car brakes were not operating as well as they should be. I slowed down, then noticed that the brake warning light had come on. I was just passing by a supermarket, so I drove very carefully on to the car park, and called my breakdown service. A full TWO hours later, they arrived to assist. As you can imagine, on a day like today, I was getting pretty frantic by this time. However, the young man who drove the breakdown truck was very helpful. He almost immediately found that one of the rear brake pipes had broken, towed me to my local garage, then took me on home. The garage were brilliant: initially, they said they might not have the car ready until tomorrow, but I explained the situation, and they promised to do what they could. Soon after we got back from picking Bill up from the hospital (fortunately daughter #1 had a day off, and was happy to provide a taxi service), the garage phoned to say that the car was ready.
> 
> All is now well, but I began to feel it was one of those days where I really should have stayed in bed.


Glad the surgery went well and he's sleeping it off now. Sorry to hear of all your car hassles, you could have done without that today!


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> I hit a deer last year driving gary's truck - I was in tears - first of all it was gary's truck and secondly I was upset about the deer - but he jumped up from a ditch and was in front of me before I knew it. I braked and swerved but couldn't miss it. we have so encroached on their living and feeding territory that they really have no place to go. --- sam


When DS was in high school, one morning on the way to school, one jumped up out of a retaining pond and ran into him. It caught the very edge of the front, and came up and hit the hood (bonnet) and over the roof to the median. DS was fine, deer, dead. Poor thing. He didn't have a cell phone at the time, but one of the instructors happened to be going in at the same time and stopped to see if he was ok, and let DS use his phone to call me. Junk yard and $100 later with a few hours of learning time with M, and he had the car back on the road again. You just never know. DS had no time to react. State Patrol said it was better that way.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> He loves to cook I have to keep my eye on him or will have everything including the kitchen sink out o make his own reciepts. :mrgreen: :XD: :shock:


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## machriste

NanaCaren said:


> It is getting there another week in the base, the back to the doctor to see if I cantake it off. I have been doing knitting as therapy, slow going but I have one glove nearly finished. Two more at different stages of doneness


Great colors, Caren!

And a very happy birthday to the birthday knitters, Pammie and Althea.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> so do I. --- sam


 :-D


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Seeing the positives makes life much easier. I hear so much bad in the world my problems are nothing in comparison. Someone asked the or day what they had to be thankful. This person has a job, owns their own house and it is paid for, has their health, the children are healthy, has enough money to pay all bills food is never a question. Yet this person is very unhappy and can't see the good in life. On the other side. Have a good friend at is close to loosing her house and doesn't always know where she will get the money to buy food for her children. Her out look on life is so enthusiastic and happy. Most have no idea how bad things are for her.


I think a lot of people who have very little are happier than most who have an abundance in life.


----------



## iamsam

two women in the same house - oooh - I see lots of blue smoke in their future. --- sam



KateB said:


> I have always said next time round I don't want a husband, I want a wife! :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> tami - I love how that "totem pole lace" pattern looks on the sock - great job. --- sam


Thank you Sam. I now have the ends all woven in, finally! I am going to see if they will fit my feet, but I don't think they will for as well as they fit Amer.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you pps: that has to be why. :roll: :XD: he fired his last sitter, told her she was not like nana. He going here from now on. He gets spoiled here is why.


I am sure he does get spoiled with you. But I'll bet he is better behaved with you also to earn spoiling!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo is off to the vet, for his annual shots, and general check-up. I will ring the Hospital when I get back to find out if Al has been kept in or discharged this time.
> 
> Another hot day on the way- only a few clouds to be seen at the moment.
> 
> Forecast is 25- but often here it gets hotter than the forecast, because we are that little bit inland!


Hope Ringo gets a clean check up and doesn't mind the shots too much. Try to stay cool.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> if jim doesn't give you any spending money I will be and give him a bit of my come to jesus talk. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> I had surgery a few hours after my youngest was born. I remember feeling as if I were falling (going under the anesthesia) and I remember the nurse's voice saying she was having a hard time waking me up, but not much else for the rest of that day. My husband and mother both swore I had a lengthy conversation with each of them shortly after that, but I had no idea what it was about! I've never forgotten how scary it was to lose such a chunk of time, either.


I think it is something in the medicine cocktail that they give you to put you under that makes you forget. I don't like it! I think someone once said it was Versaid and if you could get them to not give you that, it was better for you.


----------



## iamsam

really daralene - with the knitting you have done - gloves would be a piece of cake for you. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Those are really special Caren. Not sure gloves will ever be on my bucket list. Really complicated looking, but you are doing fantastic.


----------



## iamsam

great imagination daralene - I see them. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Woke up around 3am, got up around 4:30 and worked on the kitchen. I get so tired and DH gets home late so supper dishes need to be done when I am ready for bed and they don't get done. So nice to have things worked on early today. Turned out to be a gorgeous day with the blue sky and clean sparkling snow. I've discovered the Loch Ness of Rochester, so I'll call her/him Loch Roc with relatives in the snow. Some are just showing their humps and not coming out but others are sunning or enjoying a war around the tree. Needless to say, I'm in the house with the door open, so I'm warm in seconds of closing the door.


----------



## iamsam

lots of good karma floating around you today. I'm very happy all went well and dh is resting at home. put your feet up and knit a little. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> He had a general anaesthetic, which he is now sleeping off on the sofa at home! We were back home just before two this afternoon, having arrived at the hospital just after 7.00. All seems to have gone well, so we will just hope that the recovery is fast and uneventful!
> 
> My day was more stressful than I had anticipated: on the way back from the hospital this morning, I began to suspect that the car brakes were not operating as well as they should be. I slowed down, then noticed that the brake warning light had come on. I was just passing by a supermarket, so I drove very carefully on to the car park, and called my breakdown service. A full TWO hours later, they arrived to assist. As you can imagine, on a day like today, I was getting pretty frantic by this time. However, the young man who drove the breakdown truck was very helpful. He almost immediately found that one of the rear brake pipes had broken, towed me to my local garage, then took me on home. The garage were brilliant: initially, they said they might not have the car ready until tomorrow, but I explained the situation, and they promised to do what they could. Soon after we got back from picking Bill up from the hospital (fortunately daughter #1 had a day off, and was happy to provide a taxi service), the garage phoned to say that the car was ready.
> 
> All is now well, but I began to feel it was one of those days where I really should have stayed in bed.


----------



## Sorlenna

I loved the snow pics--of course, I'm far away and don't have to go out in it! :mrgreen: I could see the Loch Ness monster too.

I'm working today on getting some things typed up--the notebook was getting a little backed up, so now I guess I have to take those photos...hope by the end of the day they'll be ready to post. He has an eye doc appt today (diabetic check) and said he wants to go out for supper, so that solves one question, at least.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Seeing the positives makes life much easier. I hear so much bad in the world my problems are nothing in comparison. Someone asked the or day what they had to be thankful. This person has a job, owns their own house and it is paid for, has their health, the children are healthy, has enough money to pay all bills food is never a question. Yet this person is very unhappy and can't see the good in life. On the other side. Have a good friend at is close to loosing her house and doesn't always know where she will get the money to buy food for her children. Her out look on life is so enthusiastic and happy. Most have no idea how bad things are for her.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree with you.


----------



## iamsam

ouch! --- sam



jknappva said:


> Even though the day was stressful, I'm glad things turned out so well.
> Will keep your DH in prayers for quick healing. And patience for you if he's like most recuperating men!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Hope Ringo gets a clean check up and doesn't mind the shots too much. Try to stay cool.


It is good having the curtains up in my room- makes a difference!
Ringo has lost a little weight, so we are going in the right direction. Has had all his treatments- and behaved fairly well, except he does not like other dogs.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good having the curtains up in my room- makes a difference!
> Ringo has lost a little weight, so we are going in the right direction. Has had all his treatments- and behaved fairly well, except he does not like other dogs.


Glad everything is fine with Ringo . Curtains up hooray , is your new place starting to feel like a home now ? 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> OKay...finished the 4 blocks for week 1 of the mystery KAL and now have finished 1 of the 4 for week 2. Here is what week 2's block looks like. Off to make 3 more....well, maybe just 1 one more tonight and 2 in the morning. It is just after 1 a.m. here. LOL


~~~Yours look neater than mine.....nice!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-323982-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

